# Keyboard-Fi



## LeonWho

Even though most of our time on the computer is spent typing, many of us don't truly appreciate "good keyboards" (much like "good audio" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

 So my question is: What keyboards do Head-Fi members use?

 I am currently using a 1980s IBM Model M (#1391401).

 Leon


----------



## skyline889

Using an Apple wired aluminum keyboard right now. I'm usually not a fan of Apple but this is the best keyboard I've typed on. The short throws and small chiclet keys are perfect for me and the aluminum build is so much nicer than the plastic crap from Logitech I'm so used to.


----------



## untrueparadox

i like cherry keyboards. the mechanical click click and the satisfying tactile feedback is just amazing. i use the das keyboard, but its forbiddingly expensive at $100 for a keyboard when i can buy a cheap logitech at office depot for $15 regular price.

 the apple keyboards feel like theres nothing to hold back the key. i am a piano player since when i was 5 so i have very strong fingers. a light tap on the apple keys just dont cut it for me.


----------



## feh1325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using an Apple wired aluminum keyboard right now. I'm usually not a fan of Apple but this is the best keyboard I've typed on. The short throws and small chiclet keys are perfect for me and the aluminum build is so much nicer than the plastic crap from Logitech I'm so used to._

 

I bought an Ergo Natural 4000 but found it too large for my desk. Also, I'm not used to pressing the B key with my left hand. The spacebar was a bit too stiff and awkward for preferences.

 So I went on the other end of the spectrum and bought myself an apple keyboard. I do miss some of the buttons, mainly the print screen button, but I like typing on this keyboard.

 However, I think I still like the keyboard on my ThinkPad more.


----------



## Head Injury

I'm using a Saitek Eclipse II. It was great for the first month, but the keys lost a lot of their elasticity and the flimsy wrist rest annoys me to no end. The back lighting is nice, though.

 Of my three "summer upgrades", which were the Eclipse II, Razer DeathAdder, and Grado SR60i, the Eclipse II is by far my least favorite. I find it mediocre at best, probably not worth its $40 price tag at the time. I love the DeathAdder, very comfortable and accurate and I don't think I can live without a pair of thumb buttons anymore. The SR60i, of course, needs no explanation since I wouldn't be posting here without it.


----------



## choka

I have a few different M$ natural keyboards. It takes a bit of time to get used to the split, but not really that long. My carpal tunnel problem is gone after making the switch and I refuse to type on anything else now.


----------



## RYCeT

Microsoft Ergo 4000. I don't like M$ but this keyboard is the winner.


----------



## joomongj

G19. I like it. Haven't used any other brands other than Logitech for over a decade now.


----------



## jjinh

I use a Logitech Cordless Wave. I really like it and have replaced all the keyboards and mice at home with the Logitech Cordless Wave Pro bundle (includes the MX1000 mouse).


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Typing on my new *ABS M1* mechanical keyboard right now. The other dedicated keyboard I have is a *Saitek Eclipse II* "gaming" keyboard, although it's lack of quality has been proven to me over the years. This M1 is definitely a noticeable step up in quality. It even weighs close to 4 pounds, so if a burglar ever stops by my desk while I'm working...


----------



## Pepsi

I'm the wireless apple keyboard. The thing is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## flaming_june

filco clickies and none clickies ftw
 brown




 blue
http://i562.photobucket.com/albums/s...t/SDC10095.jpg


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *untrueparadox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i like cherry keyboards. the mechanical click click and the satisfying tactile feedback is just amazing. i use the das keyboard, but its forbiddingly expensive at $100 for a keyboard when i can buy a cheap logitech at office depot for $15 regular price.

 the apple keyboards feel like theres nothing to hold back the key. i am a piano player since when i was 5 so i have very strong fingers. a light tap on the apple keys just dont cut it for me._

 

I'm not a light typer either but that's why I actually like the Apple keyboard. The keys provide solid feedback when I type, which I find much more satisfactory then the mushy keys I've experienced on Microsoft and Logitech keyboards. The direct, tactile feel of the Apple is just great for fast typing (Which I guess you wouldn't expect considering it's a membrane board). I'd imagine that a mechanical keyboard would accomplish the same thing but I hate the clickety clack noise they produce, and they also all tend to look like they were built in 1985.


----------



## fenixdown110

Super thin Logitech DiNovo here. It's got a delay when gaming though, so I'll probably switch to the HP Elite keyboard which is just as thin.


----------



## krmathis

Logitech UltraX Premium

 Nothing fancy, but it get the job done.


----------



## Trysaeder

Das Keyboard Ultimate, blue Cherrys.





 Clocked about 7 million key presses over the year I've had it.


----------



## Omega

I use a Filco with Cherry switches. It is glorious.

 BTW, I type faster than you.


----------



## LeonWho

Whoa! Nice to see so many people using mechanical keyboards. But no IBM Model M users out there?

 I'm really loving my Model M. The clicky noises and the tactile and aural feedback are just so pleasing.

 Leon


----------



## MomijiTMO

Logitech Illuminated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sexy.

 [I have some IBM mechanical keyboard I got from a friend which feels awesome but it doesn't look as nice...]


----------



## flaming_june

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trysaeder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Das Keyboard Ultimate, blue Cherrys.




 Clocked about 7 million key presses over the year I've had it._

 

Remember to clean the gloss every 25 minutes.


----------



## chrisftl

Just joined. Just got into the audiophile bizz after acquiring an AKG/Grado. That's my mini-introduction.

 I have 3 keyboards, actually. I have a 6 year-old Saitek Eclipse (I, not II), Logitech DiNovo (not the Edge), and an Apple wireless mini keyboard. The Saitek has been the most reliable keyboard I've used. I've never had an issue with it. But after 6 years, the tactile response and dirt and grime (as well as the difficulty in cleaning it) between the keys are starting to really get to me. I'll most likely be upgrading to a G15 or Razer Lycosa.

 The DiNovo and Apple keyboards are both wireless. I use the DiNovo when I'm not gaming and there's a ton of clutter on my desk, main keyboard for gaming and everything else, and the Apple for when I'm in bed or feel like stirring things up over IM, since it's the easiest to type with.


----------



## Raguvian

I use an $8 crappy keyboard that doesn't always work all the time. I'm too cheap to get a nice keyboard but if I do it will be a Unicomp, which is the IBM Model M, just rebadged (Unicomp bought the rights off of IBM).


----------



## Planar_head

I'm using a Cherry G81-1800. I love the response!
 Just give it a small tap and it response with a nice tactile feel (though some would probably call it mushy or heavy) and it must weight five or so pounds and could probably be used to defend myself. I like not having to feel like I'm pounding the keys like membrane keyboards.

 I think it's great to see all the mechanical keyboard users in general!


----------



## Trysaeder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flaming_june* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remember to clean the gloss every 25 minutes._

 

I talk on skype a lot with friends, it gets so much spit on the gloss that I've had to wipe it down every day.


----------



## leftnose

I use a Unicomp Customizer 104at home where I don't worry about noise. This is basically a USB Model M with Windows keys.





 At work I use an MS Comfort Curve 2000 which is really an outstanding keyboard for $20.


----------



## stang

Trusty Logitech G15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been great for the 2 or so years I've had it for. G19 looks nice though. When they came out they were $299, now $179 but I don't think I need it right now. All it is, is a G110 with a LCD screen for $90 more.


----------



## majid

I use a Matias TactilePro V3 with Alps mechanical (buckling spring) keyswitches, and my V1 has been transferred over to work. I have a spare V3 at home just in case. Great keyboards, even if the pair of them cost as much as a decent netbook.


----------



## debitsohn

g15 here. had it for about 2 years i think. works great but i dont game anymore so... all the extra features are kind of a waste.


----------



## lonereaction

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trysaeder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Das Keyboard Ultimate, blue Cherrys.




 Clocked about 7 million key presses over the year I've had it._

 

Same as mine! But mine is with printed characters. Because a lot of people won't be able to use my pc otherwise =/


----------



## Townyj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Head Injury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using a Saitek Eclipse II. It was great for the first month, but the keys lost a lot of their elasticity and the flimsy wrist rest annoys me to no end. The back lighting is nice, though.

 Of my three "summer upgrades", which were the Eclipse II, Razer DeathAdder, and Grado SR60i, the Eclipse II is by far my least favorite. I find it mediocre at best, probably not worth its $40 price tag at the time. I love the DeathAdder, very comfortable and accurate and I don't think I can live without a pair of thumb buttons anymore. The SR60i, of course, needs no explanation since I wouldn't be posting here without it._

 

My Saitek Eclipse II has never let me down... Sounds like you got a dodgy one. I have had mine for 2yrs without any faults at all.


----------



## Trysaeder

It's _almost_ surprising how many people have mechanical keyboards here, but being a place with obsessive compulsive geeks, I guess I should've seen it coming.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trysaeder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's almost surprising how many people have mechanical keyboards here, but being a place with obsessive compulsive geeks, I guess I should've seen it coming._

 

Mechanical meaning wired keyboards? That's because they're more reliable and better for gaming or productivity.


----------



## Planar_head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mechanical meaning wired keyboards? That's because they're more reliable and better for gaming or productivity._

 

Not Quite.
Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Rockford

Logitech G11 here, fantastic keyboard.


----------



## leftnose

OK. So I'm in the process of building a media PC that will be hooked up to my home theater. I'm looking for a wireless keyboard (bluetooth would be preferred but not required) that has a built in touchpad. Any suggestions? About the only one I can find is the Logitech DiNovo but I'm not sure I like its design.


----------



## LeonWho

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK. So I'm in the process of building a media PC that will be hooked up to my home theater. I'm looking for a wireless keyboard (bluetooth would be preferred but not required) that has a built in touchpad. Any suggestions? About the only one I can find is the Logitech DiNovo but I'm not sure I like its design._

 

I can only think of the DiNovo too. A lot of HTPC keyboards should have touchpads though.


----------



## ShinyFalcon

Maybe Adesso makes something similar too. I walked around a local Barnes and Nobles and found out the computers have a keyboard with a touch pad on it. The computer froze, so I couldn't really play with it, but IIRC the keyboard has sort of a laptop feel to it, albeit a bit thick.


----------



## Trysaeder

Planar Head, that link has gotten me back into keyboards. Perhaps instead of the DT880 i'll get a blank Cherry Brown Majestouch.


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lonereaction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same as mine! But mine is with printed characters. Because a lot of people won't be able to use my pc otherwise =/_

 

isnt that the point? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i already type dvorak and use a trackball... im considering a DAS keyboard to make the ultimate "only Doug can use this computer" build


----------



## Planar_head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trysaeder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Planar Head, that link has gotten me back into keyboards. Perhaps instead of the DT880 i'll get a blank Cherry Brown Majestouch._

 





 Glad to get you back in the game. (And say sorry to your wallet for me.)


----------



## coredump

Been using the original Saitek Eclipse for many years. It's a rock solid keyboard. I've actually seen them in use at two different hospitals on mobile PC stations.


----------



## Shike

Filco Majestouch Brown and Deck Fire Red 82 key.


----------



## El_Doug

Anyone have any experience with the Topre Realforce mechanical/capacitive hybrid keyboards?


----------



## Ypoknons

Happy Hacking Keyboards use Topre too, IIRC. No such luck for me though, I'm using a IBM M13 and Filco Majestouch with the Browns.


----------



## 9pintube

OK, YOU WANT A LAUGH ON ME??? I thought for sure this "Post" was going to be about the fi-members keyboards, as in a piano or organs (thought for sure I'd be seeing someones hamond B3 with a pr.of Leslies).....DAMN, how old am I??? Anyway some nice pics and info about KEYBORADS.........


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *9pintube* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, YOU WANT A LAUGH ON ME??? I thought for sure this "Post" was going to be about the fi-members keyboards, as in a piano or organs (thought for sure I'd be seeing someones hamond B3 with a pr.of Leslies).....DAMN, how old am I??? Anyway some nice pics and info about KEYBORADS........._

 

i've pretty much avoided this thread for that exact reason. im not into musical keyboards so i figured why bother lol.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

For those who are interested in getting a mechanical keyboard, or just want to know more about them: Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK. So I'm in the process of building a media PC that will be hooked up to my home theater. I'm looking for a wireless keyboard (bluetooth would be preferred but not required) that has a built in touchpad. Any suggestions? About the only one I can find is the Logitech DiNovo but I'm not sure I like its design._

 

check out the logitech ps3 keyboard. its full sized and has a full touchpad on the right side. also, it's bluetooth. i used it with my HTPC setup and loved it. it had a really nice range too.

Amazon.com: Logitech PlayStation 3 Cordless MediaBoard Pro: Video Games


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those who are interested in getting a mechanical keyboard, or just want to know more about them: Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net_

 

I believe that thread was linked already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 still worth a re-mention, since it is such a great resource


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe that thread was linked already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still worth a re-mention, since it is such a great resource_

 

Whoops, looks like you're right.


----------



## Shike

So what's everyones maximum adjusted WPM on here anyway? I tend to average around 86 or so, but sometimes jump to about 94 at my peak.

 What's the point talking about keyboards but not how fast you type?


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what's everyones maximum adjusted WPM on here anyway? I tend to average around 86 or so, but sometimes jump to about 94 at my peak.

 What's the point talking about keyboards but not how fast you type? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

what is this adjustment factor of which you speak? i'm hesitant to post my results from a standard online word-per-minute test, if it is somehow inaccurate


----------



## Shike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what is this adjustment factor of which you speak? i'm hesitant to post my results from a standard online word-per-minute test, if it is somehow inaccurate_

 

It just means it reduces your score based on mistakes. Both typingtest and 10 fast fingers do this.


----------



## revolink24

I still use a PS/2 Model M, one of the earlier models with the detachable cable and removable keycaps. Mechanical keyboards are amazing.


----------



## gbacic

Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 6000
 nice soft touch with a good curve. I can't type properly on straight keyboards.


----------



## Omega

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what's everyones maximum adjusted WPM on here anyway? I tend to average around 86 or so, but sometimes jump to about 94 at my peak.

 What's the point talking about keyboards but not how fast you type? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

TypeRacer can be entertaining for a couple rounds.

 While very fast typists certainly exist, it is pretty unusual for people to routinely clock over 100 wpm with good accuracy. Distribution of typing speeds here (PDF linked) .


----------



## D-EJ915

I can type over 100WPM on qwerty but it requires way too much effort and I don't need to ever type that quickly so I don't bother.


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can type over 100WPM on qwerty but it requires way too much effort and I don't need to ever type that quickly so I don't bother._

 

likewise - it requires a lot of my concentration to break 100wpm, and i make a number of errors at that speed

 honestly though, my ideas dont even flow that quickly - can't type ideas that I havent even formulated yet


----------



## henryhan

typing on my das pro currently. Secondary is ABS M1...mechanical keyboards all the way!

 CLACK CLACK CLACK CLACK


----------



## Ypoknons

The fun thing about the Filco (and HHKBs) is that they sell the complete set of blank keypads. <3


----------



## Khanate

Got this baby for my wii:


----------



## Trysaeder

60 wpm constant no/very few mistakes. Does not change no matter what I'm doing. DOES change depending on how sleepy I am.


----------



## christine

With as much as Head-Fiers spend on electronics, no one has the Optimus Maximus keyboard? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Optimus Maximus






 I'm using the Logitech Illuminated keyboard because my wireless Logitech LX710 died after 4 years.


----------



## D-EJ915

Head-Fiers spend money on _good_ electronics.


----------



## Kopenhagen

Logitech G19! I just love logitech keyboards and their G keys


----------



## bdr529

I recently got a Majestouch Tenkeyless Tactile Touch Otaku White. I also have a full size Majestouch Tactile Touch and a Das at work.


----------



## christine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Head-Fiers spend money on good electronics._

 

Someone obviously did not read the iPad-Fi thread.


----------



## analogbox

Nevermind


----------



## Brandon7s

I just ran the typing speedtest site. Got 94wpm as my highest, with 83wpm being my average over 5 or 6 tries. I know I could type faster if the website would used actual sentences, and if the applet could keep up with the typing. It pauses when switching to the next word list. 

 Oh, and I don't use the standard touch-typing technique. I use my own personal technique.


----------



## The_X

I have the logitech illuminated keyboard.  I just recently sold the iMac G5 that I used it with, so the keyboard is just sitting in the closet right now.  Once my post-graduation plans are fleshed out, I'll probably buy another desktop.


----------



## Stein

I picked up an ABS M1 when they were $20 a week or two ago. Easily the best keyboard I've ever owned.


----------



## erratik

I'm using a Filco Majestouch Otaku with MX Cherry browns
   
  And OMG, best $200 I've ever spent on my computer (got a wrist rest too)
   
  http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=filco_keyboards,majestouch_104key&pid=fkbn104mnpek
   
  its. . .beautifful . . .


----------



## El_Doug

I was considering getting one of these tenkeyless, with blues - what in particular are you enjoying the most? 
  
  Quote: 





erratik said:


> I'm using a Filco Majestouch Otaku with MX Cherry browns
> 
> And OMG, best $200 I've ever spent on my computer (got a wrist rest too)
> 
> ...


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> I was considering getting one of these tenkeyless, with blues - what in particular are you enjoying the most?


 
   
  well I went with browns because I'm a gamer.  Blues are a little bit TOO clicky and tactile for me, plus they are so loud.  I think if i were going to go with blues, i would have gotten Das Keyboard though.  And I didnt go with blacks because i wanted SOME tactility.
   
  But the subtle tactility of the browns is really nice, they still have that very uhh. . rewarding? . .  CLICKY CLICKY with each key press but it isnt overly loud.
   
  the fact that every single key just feels perfectly uniform, and jumps right back up to meet my fingertips after being pressed.
   
  I must say, after typing on my filco and then i went back to my logitech g110 and it was like typing in mud.  i will never waste my time on a dome keyboard again.
   
  the keyboard is suprisingly heavy, and VERY sturdy.  it doesnt budge without me having to completely lift it up and reposition it
   
  the texture and shape of the keys is quite nice as well. although the verticle side of the bottom row of keys has a kind of odd. . .dry. .texture to it
   
   
  the only MILD complaint i have is the LED's for caps lock/num lock/scroll lock are particularly bright for some reason lol


----------



## LordofDoom

I just switched back to a new Enermax Caesar (my old had the k and j keys snapped off ~_~).
   
  This thing is monstrously simple and awesome.


----------



## mrarroyo

I finally made a jump to an iMac and it came w/ one of those tiny keyboards. Although I am giving it a try I will most likely get a different one, it is way too small and cramped.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I finally made a jump to an iMac and it came w/ one of those tiny keyboards. Although I am giving it a try I will most likely get a different one, it is way too small and cramped.


 

 do the right thing and go mechanical


----------



## El_Doug

one of those completely flat aluminum ones, with the flat chattery keys that only have 1mm of travel distance?  those are beyond crap - never before have I actually had such a bad typing experience that I actively disliked a keyboard
   
  it was my experience on that keyboard that made me actively search out decent keyboards, until I came upon geekhack
  
  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I finally made a jump to an iMac and it came w/ one of those tiny keyboards. Although I am giving it a try I will most likely get a different one, it is way too small and cramped.


----------



## vibin247

I'm still using an Apple Pro Keyboard on my Win 7 laptop. I figure I should change it with Windows keys, but I might go back to OS X in the future.


----------



## stang

My 2 year old Logitech G15 is still going well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't see any reason to buy a G19.


----------



## Gubretti

Razer Lycosa here =D


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> one of those completely flat aluminum ones, with the flat chattery keys that only have 1mm of travel distance?


 

 what?  i dont think so.
   
  theres more to mechanical keyboard than mechanical or not.  U gotta pick which cherrys you like best and distance and tactility and stuff
   
http://www.overclock.net/computer-peripherals/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html


----------



## taylor

IBM Model M here.
   
  Mine is from 1997, and was made in Scotland. It has these cool green markings, I guess because it is not American.


----------



## El_Doug

I take it you didnt see the text I quoted?  I was referring to the new imac keyboard....
   
   
  Quote: 





erratik said:


> what?  i dont think so.
> 
> theres more to mechanical keyboard than mechanical or not.  U gotta pick which cherrys you like best and distance and tactility and stuff
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-peripherals/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html


----------



## mrarroyo

I haver the newer small keyboard that looks like ...


----------



## colonelkernel8

I have a Das Keyboard.
   
  When you guys talk about "Cherry Blues" or "Cherry Browns", what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## El_Doug

Cherry is a manufacturer of key switches.  The color corresponds to the color of the "stem" in the keys.  Blues and Browns are similar in terms of their tactile response, travel distance, and pressure required to activate the keys - the blues "click", the browns do not
  
  Quote: 





colonelkernel8 said:


> I have a Das Keyboard.
> 
> When you guys talk about "Cherry Blues" or "Cherry Browns", what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## feh1325

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I haver the newer small keyboard that looks like ...


 

 they don't have a tilt anymore?


----------



## erratik

What he said.  For instance, your Das Keyboard uses MX Blues
  Quote: 





colonelkernel8 said:


> I have a Das Keyboard.
> 
> When you guys talk about "Cherry Blues" or "Cherry Browns", what the hell are you talking about?


 




  Quote: 





el_doug said:


> Cherry is a manufacturer of key switches.  The color corresponds to the color of the "stem" in the keys.  Blues and Browns are similar in terms of their tactile response, travel distance, and pressure required to activate the keys - the blues "click", the browns do not


----------



## maverickronin

+1 for the Unicomp Customizer 104 in black.
   
  I love the click-click-click-click.  I love the retro-ness.  It's great to hear that click and absolutely positively know that the signal was sent.  It's great when I'm typing in long TrueCrypt passwords and don't have any other feedback as to whether I've actually hit a key or not. 
   
  Keyboards are the only piece of computing equipment I can think of that have gotten worse over the years.  Any cheap POS computer you buy today will run circles around a legion of 10 year old PCs and come with a nigh-indestructible optical mouse, but an IBM Model M that has seen continuous service since before I was even born will still be superior to 99% of today's keyboards.


----------



## Ziek

Filco Tenkeyless with Cherry Black switches.


----------



## taylor

Do you guys prefer vintage Model M keyswitches, or newer Cherry keyswitches?


----------



## El_Doug

I find the buckling springs 1) TOO loud, though I love mx blues, and 2) require too much force to push down for my liking
   
  many many many many many people love model m's though - it really comes down to taste
  
  Quote: 





taylor said:


> Do you guys prefer vintage Model M keyswitches, or newer Cherry keyswitches?


----------



## erratik

i have NO IDEA why keyboards ever went USB in the first time
  Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> +1 for the Unicomp Customizer 104 in black.
> 
> I love the click-click-click-click.  I love the retro-ness.  It's great to hear that click and absolutely positively know that the signal was sent.  It's great when I'm typing in long TrueCrypt passwords and don't have any other feedback as to whether I've actually hit a key or not.
> 
> Keyboards are the only piece of computing equipment I can think of that have gotten worse over the years.  Any cheap POS computer you buy today will run circles around a legion of 10 year old PCs and come with a nigh-indestructible optical mouse, but an IBM Model M that has seen continuous service since before I was even born will still be superior to 99% of today's keyboards.


----------



## Ypoknons

taylor, if the BenQ LCD wasn't there, I could have sworn your setup was from the 80's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I want to get a HHKB for class, I type at lot at law school, but I want new headphones (OMX980) and a PCM-M10 recorder (and ok, I admit it, playback device) even more.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





ypoknons said:


> taylor, if the BenQ LCD wasn't there, I could have sworn your setup was from the 80's.


 

 I still use CRTs.  Old school all the way!


----------



## Ypoknons

oh yea? show us your K340, vintage receiver and tube radio then


----------



## maverickronin

Lulz... I wish...
   
  Not quite that old school.  People don't give you those for *free*, like how I got my most recent 21" CRT a few months ago.  Nobody gives away 2048x1536 LCDs because they're too heavy to carry down to the curb. (net weight: 60.6 pounds, 27.3kg)  I don't even think anyone makes screens at that particular resolution anymore.  Decent size 4:3 screens are pretty hard to come by these days unless you shell out for ultra high end graphics and print shop models.  There used to be tons of 1600x1200 screens (my minimum acceptable resolution for my desktop) when LCDs were still relatively expensive but now that they're dirt cheap all the almost all the high res ones are 1920x1080.  Now that I've got a screen with 150% of the resolution of a bluray, I'm just spoiled.  The only better screens cost more than a kilobuck, and I'd rather buy some LCD-2s or T1s for that price, considering the screens I have work just fine, and I don't move them very often.  Thus I stick with CRTs. 
   
  On the other hand, my receiver is only about 10 years old now and I don't listen to radio at all, but I'm willing to take any K340s off your hands if the local garbage men won't bother with it because its too heavy or you can't quite lift it high enough to toss into a dumpster.


----------



## Juaquin

I love my Filco with Brown Cherry switches (with ten-key). I had a Das II with Blue Cherries, which had a similar feel but LOUD clicks. I returned it, not because of the keys but because it had USB host issues where it randomly wouldn't show up on boot (common with that model, supposedly fixed in the newest model). I instead bought the Filco with the brown switches, which have almost the same feel but are much quieter (enough to not piss off roommates).
   
  People are surprised that you would pay that much for a keyboard but it's seriously worth every cent (same story with a quality mouse). Half the interaction you do with your computer is through the keyboard.
   
  I previously had a G15, which had ok keys and the screen was nice, but the thing was HUGE and took up way too much deskspace to justify it.


----------



## stang

Heh, I wouldn't call the G15 large by any means.


----------



## flaming_june

Filco browns special edition ftw
   

  
  Quote: 





juaquin said:


> I love my Filco with Brown Cherry switches (with ten-key). I had a Das II with Blue Cherries, which had a similar feel but LOUD clicks. I returned it, not because of the keys but because it had USB host issues where it randomly wouldn't show up on boot (common with that model, supposedly fixed in the newest model). I instead bought the Filco with the brown switches, which have almost the same feel but are much quieter (enough to not piss off roommates).
> 
> People are surprised that you would pay that much for a keyboard but it's seriously worth every cent (same story with a quality mouse). Half the interaction you do with your computer is through the keyboard.
> 
> I previously had a G15, which had ok keys and the screen was nice, but the thing was HUGE and took up way too much deskspace to justify it.


----------



## Juaquin

Quote: 





stang said:


> Heh, I wouldn't call the G15 large by any means.


 

 ...I've never used (or seen) a larger keyboard. The extra 3 columns of keys on the left, inch or so border around the whole board, and the extra height due to the LCD. What keyboard is larger?


----------



## sepinho

I'm still using my old Benq X-Touch, that I love very much:

   
  If it ever breaks, I'm gonna get one of Cherry's hilarious Frankonian-layout keyboards:

   
  I love the "Gschmarri" ("bullsh*t") button


----------



## Shike

Quote:


erratik said:


> What he said.  For instance, your Das Keyboard uses MX Blues


 
 I think it's worth mentioning that not all DAS use mechanical keyswitches, just the later models.  Earlier ones were based off a $20 Keytronic board that wasn't mechanical, but had weighted key rows.
   
  So yeah, just something to remember.


----------



## /Fail

Using an ABS M1 right now.
   
  That $20 deal on Newegg was awesome.


----------



## ZarakiSan

Although I've mad respects for the Model M's, Das keyboards, and other such beautiful, mechanical monsters, I am typing this on a Logitech. A Dinovo Keyboard for laptops with amazing feel in the keyboard and a general sense of quality still, but it's utterly opposite of a Model M.
   
  It's because I also have a Macbook, so really, getting an old-style keyboard is just going to annoy me when I switch between them.
   
  But I've used quite a few keyboards (mostly Logitechs) and I like this one best. It feels nice and the keypresses are pretty sure and exact, especially since they're laptop-keys.


----------



## taylor

On the subject of big screens and vintage equipment, my setup a few years ago. Had the monitor since '02, and the keyboard since '04.

   
  I ended up getting a second identical CRT, and going to a double setup. It was a Compaq 22" with a Diamondtron flat screen that did 2048x1536. Got the pair for free from a friend of my dads who was in charge of cleaning out an abandoned office building back in like 2002 that had a couple of them. I had a nice 4096x1536 setup for awhile, but downsized to the 22" LCD for space reasons.
   
  You may remember the black Optonica receiver on the left as being a silent auction item from the first National Head-Fi Meet in NYC a couple years ago.  
  Powering Infinity Beta 40 speakers I got back when I worked at a Circuit City and got 60% off Infinity.
   
  AKG K340s are here to stay. Love those cans,


----------



## erratik

I would absolutely LOVE to find a nice flatpanel CRT around 22 inches to play 1.6 on ;_;


----------



## DeadBoys

Quote: 





erratik said:


> I would absolutely LOVE to find a nice flatpanel CRT around 22 inches to play 1.6 on ;_;


 

 Ah 1.6, that takes me back!
   
  Got both a model M and a G15 here. Much prefer the M but I sure does take a bit of getting used to. Keep my G15 as a programming project / backup.


----------



## El_Doug

Has anyone seen this company yet? 
   
http://www.guru-board.com/
   
  They make ultra-small, frameless mechanical keyboards.  They say they will start production in Q4 of this year!  The best part is their configurator:  you can choose frame color, key color, eraserhead color, language, and select between cherry blues, browns, and reds


----------



## Vergex2

G15v2 with a G5v2 & Func surfuce Archetype.


----------



## fenixdown110

Microsoft Sidewinder X6


----------



## Shike

Quote:


el_doug said:


> Has anyone seen this company yet?
> 
> http://www.guru-board.com/
> 
> They make ultra-small, frameless mechanical keyboards.  They say they will start production in Q4 of this year!  The best part is their configurator:  you can choose frame color, key color, eraserhead color, language, and select between cherry blues, browns, and reds


 
 I'm not sure I want to know how much those are going to cost >_>'


----------



## loveholic

Probably not that much. Those are just cherries after all.


----------



## Trysaeder

Quote: 





taylor said:


> On the subject of big screens and vintage equipment, my setup a few years ago. Had the monitor since '02, and the keyboard since '04.
> 
> [pic/]
> 
> ...


 

 Is that an Ikari I see?


----------



## Trysaeder

In hindsight I really should have gotten a brown cherry with letters on them. Letters because there's zero negatives of having letters of no letters, and brown because they don't make as much sound/take less strength to activate.


----------



## noinimod

Filco with Brown Cherries. I really love them, one of my best computer hardware purchases for sure.

  On a side note, does anyone know how i can restore that new-keyboard-feeling coating on the keys? I really liked that feeling but after the multiple cleanings, it's gone =\


----------



## Ypoknons

awww the guru-board was cancelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really missed out my not being geekhack for the last few months. Oh well, I'll just be able to afford a good amp sooner, I guess.
   
  I actually think I would like Blues better, Browns are nice but they also don't give enough tactile feedback, the step between 'pressed' and 'non-pressed' doesn't have enough of a bump... Yet at the same time, I'm too young for Model Ms, I love having it as a collector's item but it just feels too heavy for a 10 page essay or my thesis *shiver*


----------



## Trysaeder

Took off most of the keys on my Das KB to clean it with a vacuum, 2 of the keys were too closed and got sucked in.
  Luckily they were the medium sized control/alt type keys, which i can do without, but it looks so ugly with 2 blue switches on the surface.
   
  Let's hope it rains like a mofo tomorrow so I can open the bag of dust and find my keys.


----------



## prosound

Looking at the thread title, I thought it meant something like this
   
   
  lol


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Took off most of the keys on my Das KB to clean it with a vacuum, 2 of the keys were too closed and got sucked in.
> Luckily they were the medium sized control/alt type keys, which i can do without, but it looks so ugly with 2 blue switches on the surface.
> 
> Let's hope it rains like a mofo tomorrow so I can open the bag of dust and find my keys.


 

 You're supposed to use compressed air. and not a vacuum. lol


----------



## Vergex2

Quote: 





noinimod said:


> Filco with Brown Cherries. I really love them, one of my best computer hardware purchases for sure.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know how i can restore that new-keyboard-feeling coating on the keys? I really liked that feeling but after the multiple cleanings, it's gone =\


 
   
  Same mousepad


----------



## cyberspyder

Black Mac Wireless keyboard...I hated the white keys so I bought a replacement unibody Macbook keyboard and transplanted them.


----------



## t3haxle

My keyboard is Newegg>Keyboards>Sort by Price:Low to High


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





t3haxle said:


> My keyboard is Newegg>Keyboards>Sort by Price:Low to High


 

 lol fail


----------



## t3haxle

It gets the job done D:


----------



## erratik

i absolutely LOVE your desk setup.  might i bother to ask where you got your desk?
  Quote: 





noinimod said:


> Filco with Brown Cherries. I really love them, one of my best computer hardware purchases for sure.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know how i can restore that new-keyboard-feeling coating on the keys? I really liked that feeling but after the multiple cleanings, it's gone =\


----------



## gorb




----------



## daisangen

Das Keyboard III Ultimate. Filcos look cooler but it's technically all the same because I'd get one with blue cherries, so there's no real reason for upgrading. Oh wait, since when people here need a reason for upgrading?


----------



## Juaquin

Does the Das III give you any issues on boot (not being recognized)? The Das 2 was notorious for this (some problem with the design of the internal USB hub/controller). It was so bad I had to return my Das II even though it was an awesome board.


----------



## daisangen

Quote: 





juaquin said:


> Does the Das III give you any issues on boot (not being recognized)? The Das 2 was notorious for this (some problem with the design of the internal USB hub/controller). It was so bad I had to return my Das II even though it was an awesome board.


 

 Never experienced what you described but I feel the USB hub is a bit screwy on this model too; the hub works fine but I'm having occasional problems with device detection when I plug devices directly to my motherboard's slots.
   
  Then there's also the infamous n-key rollover bug but I don't think it's that big of a deal, unless you type 90+ wpm.
   
  It's the best board I've ever owned even with the problems it has.


----------



## QuantumCarrot

Razer Lycosa. Slim keycaps with a rubberized finish and the keys go completely black when the lighting is turned off. Looks awesome and confuses plebeians. Wish it had a few more features but I like the action enough that it makes up for it.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I have a Filco Tenkeyless Otaku with the Cherry Blues. Awesome keyboard.


----------



## Soaa-

I rock an IBM Model M. ;D
   
  I'd love to try out some more modern keyboards with real mechanical switches though. I find the keys on the Model M to be just a tad heavy, and no rollover means it's completely useless for gaming.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





juaquin said:


> Does the Das III give you any issues on boot (not being recognized)? The Das 2 was notorious for this (some problem with the design of the internal USB hub/controller). It was so bad I had to return my Das II even though it was an awesome board.


 

 Das boot. LOL I just can't help it after having seen both being said in the same sentence.


----------



## zeroibis

I got the old Microsoft natural that I use ever day but I also got an old:
   
  RTB225CW+ from NMB designed for win 95 lol. It has the spacebar that is split and allows for one side to be used as a backspace.


----------



## Somnambulist

I'm speccing a gaming/general use/some odd Photoshop/3D build and really have no idea what keyboard to get (currently typing on my ancient Dell Precision M60 workstation laptop). I was lusting after the Logitech Illuminated Keyboard but read that it's no good for games due to the usual 'can't press more than x amount of keys at once' thing, bit of a bummer that. Haven't got a clue now. Don't want anything too bling-y, which sadly many gaming keyboards come off as to me. Main thing would be replicating the smoothness of tying on a laptop (as well as supporting multi-key presses).
   
  Every time I use my dad's desktop, it feels like a battle pressing the keys!


----------



## Planar_head

Hey Somnambulist, I think you should read this:
   
http://www.overclock.net/computer-peripherals/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html
   
  It includes descriptions of almost all types of key switches and keyboards they go with, so you can determine what keyboard is best for you.
   
  Most all mechanical keyboards are the exact opposite of "bling-y," honestly, backlit keys are sometimes as fancy as they get.


----------



## Somnambulist

Thank you! I'll have a gander through that now.
   
  EDIT - that really IS extensive.


----------



## Jonoshop

I have a Razer Lycosa, it's so easy to use as the keys have a softish rubber coating and glow blue. It is slightly more noisy than standard keyboards, but I love it. Also has a usb port and 3.5mm jack plug on it for ease of use.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





jonoshop said:


> I have a Razer Lycosa, it's so easy to use as the keys have a softish rubber coating and glow blue. It is slightly more noisy than standard keyboards, but I love it. Also has a usb port and 3.5mm jack plug on it for ease of use.


 

 After long time use, the rubber rubs off the keys.


----------



## mralexosborn

Are there any illuminated mechanical keyboards out there?


----------



## JIGF

I got excited thinking it was a *music* keyboard thread, bummer.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Are there any illuminated mechanical keyboards out there?


 

 indeed, a few models are listed in thatmechanical keyboard guide posted previously


----------



## Ypoknons

The new Razer Black Widow as well. The keys that one is using hasn't been released, they say it's developed in-house at Razer, people are speculating some kind of Alps-derived key.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Are there any illuminated mechanical keyboards out there?


 

 Logitech Illuminated.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> At work I use an MS Comfort Curve 2000 which is really an outstanding keyboard for $20.


 

 That's what I am typing on right now!


----------



## mralexosborn

By illuminated mechanical keyboard I mean, ONE UNDER 100 FREAKING DOLL HAIRS!
   
  Seriously, is it that expensive to light something up?


----------



## erratik

well most mechanical boards are around $100 anyway so >_>
  
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> By illuminated mechanical keyboard I mean, ONE UNDER 100 FREAKING DOLL HAIRS!
> 
> Seriously, is it that expensive to light something up?


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> Logitech Illuminated.


 

 Not mechanical.
   
  These are:
  http://www.deckkeyboards.com/


----------



## mralexosborn

I give up, I don't need backlighting. Not for that price. But it would be nice to get a nice keyboard. Decent mechanicals under $80?


----------



## gorb

a unicomp spacesaver i guess.


----------



## mralexosborn

That "i guess" sounds reassuring. Haha


----------



## Planar_head

Did you read this?

http://www.overclock.net/computer-peripherals/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html#post6025244

  This time I linked to a specific post. Buying a mechanical keyboard is somewhat personal -- no kidding. Find what switches you want first would be my suggestion. Not a single person here can figure out what switch you want, that preference can only come through two ways:You use those keyboards or you make a reasonable guesstimation that you will like a certain switch.

  There are enough people out there that have posted about what they feel about a certain switch or posted videos about those certain switches that it is not hard to find what you may be looking for.


  Although I'm in no place to judge, you sound like a student on a budget.
  If in fact you are, Das Keyboard offers a discount for their keyboards. 
   
http://www.daskeyboard.com/education-discount-program/


----------



## mralexosborn

I am in high school, am I eligible? Or do I have to be a student at a university. 
   
  Yes I have read (some) of that giant insane article. It is quite interesting but mind numbing.
   
  Thanks for the bit about the student discount, I didn't know they had one.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


mralexosborn said:


> I give up, I don't need backlighting. Not for that price. But it would be nice to get a nice keyboard. Decent mechanicals under $80?


 

 Unicomp Customizer http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/customizer.html
   
  Better than a decent mechanical, too.


----------



## MikeB123

Microsoft Sidewinder
   
  It's a keyboard I use it to type things sometimes play games.


----------



## majestic12

Currently using a Razer Tarantula -it's been a great keyboard for the last few years, but I'm looking into getting a Razer Black Widow in the next 6-8 months if they end up being as good as I'm hoping for (mechanical keyboard!).  Backlit versions will run $130 USD, but non-backlit ones will go for around $80 +/-.


----------



## jjinh

Logitech Cordless Wave Pro.
   
  A bit strange to use at first but soon you will realise it's the comfortable keyboard on the market. Replaced all our keyboards with them


----------



## JIGF

Well, I think this is quite unbeatable.
   

   
  I am still waiting for my trackpad to arrive though, can't wait to try it.


----------



## El_Doug

In what way?  I found the buttons of that keyboard have something like 1mm of travel until they bottom out.  on top of that, all they keys have a large amount of wiggle to them!  finally, the fact that all of the keys lie on a plane makes for long term discomfort. 
   
  overall, a very poor experience indeed (though they do look kinda cool)
  
  Quote: 





jigf said:


> Well, I think this is quite unbeatable.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for my trackpad to arrive though, can't wait to try it.


----------



## JIGF

Guess I have small hands. The lightness of typing is what I think is unbeatable, comfort too, it is not cumbersome to me as with some of the curvy keyboards. And yes, they do look great together. I guess it may be a thing of taste.
  
  Quote: 





el_doug said:


> In what way?  I found the buttons of that keyboard have something like 1mm of travel until they bottom out.  on top of that, all they keys have a large amount of wiggle to them!  finally, the fact that all of the keys lie on a plane makes for long term discomfort.
> 
> overall, a very poor experience indeed (though they do look kinda cool)


----------



## Ypoknons

I use mechcanicals on a daily basis but I actually have no problem with the Apple thin keyboards, I feel that I type just as well. Wierd.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





ypoknons said:


> The new Razer Black Widow as well. The keys that one is using hasn't been released, they say it's developed in-house at Razer, people are speculating some kind of Alps-derived key.


 

 Cherry MX Blue (pic via someone on techPowerUp!):

   
  Someone in the comments suggested this was a strange decision by Razer as Blue's are the loudest of the colours and aren't the best suited for quick double-taps, which you often use in games. I have no experience with mechanical keyboards though so can't comment!


----------



## Ypoknons

There's some speculation at geekhack about this, I won't post it here. At any rate, I'd probably get one, I could use a Blue Cherry ... for pounding out my thesis in the dark, not gaming. And Razer means I don't have to Taobao a Ducky or specially order a Filco from Japan/Elite Keyboards, just call up my friend at the 'mall... backlighting is a bonus.


----------



## Planar_head

Quote: 





ypoknons said:


> There's some speculation at geekhack about this, I won't post it here. At any rate, I'd probably get one, I could use a Blue Cherry ... for pounding out my thesis in the dark, not gaming. And Razer means I don't have to Taobao a Ducky or specially order a Filco from Japan/Elite Keyboards, just call up my friend at the 'mall... backlighting is a bonus.


 

  I agree. This keyboard will most likely be easy to find, which is a plus for mechanical keyboard enthusiasts looking for something cheap to use somewhere else. For a gaming keyboard, I would rather use something linear.


----------



## Somnambulist

I was convinced I wanted/needed an illuminated one, which would have limited me to only Deck or this new Razer, however to be honest I hardly ever look at the keyboard when I'm typing (I'm not uber-touch typist though) so do I really _need _it? Probably not. I think I'm set on a Filco with Cherry Browns, since it seems the best compromise between typing and gaming, however I want both the UK layout and the tenkeyless version so it looks like I'll have to wait till Febuary 2011(!) before Keyboardco.co.uk get any in. Doh.


----------



## MiLKMAN

Good day to you, sirs 
   
  I have Logitech Cordless Desktop S520 and Apple wired numpadded keyboard. Last one are better to my taste.
  Unfortunately those laptop-style keyboards breaks fast if you like good ol' shootin' games :/
  My beloved ex Logitech UltraX Cordless Media Desktop keyboard died that way 
   
  PS: Piano playing is not an excuse for breaking keyboards. It's all 'bout controlling your strength 
  I've played piano for eight years and I can type comfortably on any keyboard.


----------



## dirkpitt45

I hopped around keyboards, used a boring dell for a while, then a microsoft ergonomic(forget exact model, black one with touch volume on the side), logitech g15 rev 1 was pretty good, a razer lycosa (which was garbage), and now I'm using the logitech illuminated. Which is my favourite keyboard so far I have to say. It's quiet, doesn't collect dust much, looks amazing, and the keys are a dream to type on. I used to prefer the deep travel keys but now I can't go back, the keys are awesome, they push down perfectly straight all the time every time. But they have more travel then a laptop, and a tactile feeling to them thats very good feeling.


----------



## odigg

I've got a Kinesis Advantage.  This keyboard is really stupidly expensive for a keyboard, but it's far cheaper than medical deductables/payments   It took me a long while before I could bring myself to pay so much but it's done wonders for all the aches and pains.  I had tried some cheaper ergonomic keyboards but they didn't work out.
   
  I suppose this is what you get after years of typing make every regular keyboard difficult to use.


----------



## earthpeople

http://us.kensington.com/html/4826.html
   
  That's what I'm using. I'm usually not a big fan of Kensington products, but after reading many good things about this one I decided to go for it. I mostly needed a keyboard for DJ Max Trilogy (have to hit multiple keys at once), and this works great. Cheap, solid construction, decent design.


----------



## MCC

Dell AT101W user here (black complicated Alps). I've ditched my Logitech G15 which was a true pain to type on.
   
  Edit: Fancy pictures
   
  <--MUCH BETTER THAN


----------



## Shike

Quote: 





odigg said:


> I've got a Kinesis Advantage.  This keyboard is really stupidly expensive for a keyboard, but it's far cheaper than medical deductables/payments   It took me a long while before I could bring myself to pay so much but it's done wonders for all the aches and pains.  I had tried some cheaper ergonomic keyboards but they didn't work out.
> 
> I suppose this is what you get after years of typing make every regular keyboard difficult to use.


 

 Here's an odd question, but what about those that use their left, or left and right thumbs for the space bar?  I imagine it would frustrate the heck out of me . . .


----------



## odigg

Quote: 





shike said:


> Here's an odd question, but what about those that use their left, or left and right thumbs for the space bar?  I imagine it would frustrate the heck out of me . . .


 

 I used to always use both thumbs for the space bar with a regular keyboard.  With the Kinesis you have to use your *right thumb for the space bar* and enter.  You use your left thumb for backspace and delete.  Once you get used to it it's hard to go back - especially with the backspace and enter key.  Pressing backspace and enter with your thumb is much nicer than stretching your pinkie finger out.
   
  Your palms (which some people use for the space bar on a regular keyboard) do nothing.
   
  The first week or so is confusing and is frustrating.  I typed on regular keyboards for probably 15+ years before the Kinesis so it did take some time to adjust.  But I can switch between the two types now without issue.


----------



## daisangen

Working on getting a Filco FKBN87M/EB. I've used browns for a few hours and I have mixed feelings of them; the tactile bump feels weird compared to blues. I'll give them a thorough try and if I don't end up liking them enough, I can sell the board for minimal loss.


----------



## wazzupi

Filco Majestouch Linear Force NKRO BLACK FTW !!!! best gaming keyboard/typing keyboard XD I love it.


----------



## daisangen

Scratch that, I used them for a bit longer and I'm really liking them, perhaps even more than the blues. I have my own FKBN87M/EB on the way now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





daisangen said:


> Working on getting a Filco FKBN87M/EB. I've used browns for a few hours and I have mixed feelings of them; the tactile bump feels weird compared to blues. I'll give them a thorough try and if I don't end up liking them enough, I can sell the board for minimal loss.


----------



## El_Doug

Quote: 





daisangen said:


> Scratch that, I used them for a bit longer and I'm really liking them, perhaps even more than the blues. I have my own FKBN87M/EB on the way now.


 

 youre going to love it!  thats what I'm using


----------



## LostOne.TR

what kind of keyboard would offer a similar level of tactile feel as the keypads found on the lenovo thinkpads? (Also, quieter the better)


----------



## MCC

Quote: 





lostone.tr said:


> what kind of keyboard would offer a similar level of tactile feel as the keypads found on the lenovo thinkpads? (Also, quieter the better)


 

 Lenovo 55Y9003. Basically the top of a Thinkpad sans the laptop.


----------



## Kuze

Outside for some cleaning, couldn't resist.


----------



## Moontan13

I have a couple new IBM M type keyboards, plus a M13 space saver.
  I really prefer the old heavy keyboards, (props to the Dell 101s too), but most of my computing is done on the TV with a Logi wireless.
  I used to use an illuminated Logitech G15. That was good for night gaming, but I  gunked it up way too quick for a hunnert dollar keyboard.


----------



## Hero Kid

I love the new Mac keyboards, they are so smooth and easy to type on.
  However on my pc/s I still turn to my humble and trusty G15 and G19. Long live Logitech for computer accessories in my opinion!


----------



## Ash

Quote: 





hero kid said:


> I love the new Mac keyboards, they are so smooth and easy to type on.
> However on my pc/s I still turn to my humble and trusty G15 and G19. Long live Logitech for computer accessories in my opinion!


 


  +1
  After some suggestions on this thread, I was tempted to get a wired mac KB while browsing the A store!
  I hooked it up to my home pc first... no issues.
  Liked it so much... took it to work (since I do most of my typing there) and replaced the crappy dell KB... what a difference. The Dragon is barely getting any time now. And lots of comments from co-workers and patients alike...
   
  2 months later: Not as happy! This is not a KB for typing long hrs. Sure it looks pretty but is low on functionality. I am getting rid of mine as soon as I can find a replacement.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





kuze said:


> Outside for some cleaning, couldn't resist.


 


  Lol keyboard porn *drool*
   
  Think I'm set on getting a Filco TenKeyLess, once they come in stock that is.


----------



## googleborg

microsoft ergo 4000.  It really is a very good keyboard, well built and totally cleanable  big though, which can be a problem.
   
  oh, also have a boxed, mint condition silver badge IBM model M that's 24 or 25 years old and some coiled cables...terrible keyboard, honestly, *far *too noisy!! good thing it has its box >_<


----------



## MCC

I might get a Filco FKB104M/EB (104 key, Cherry brown) to replace my Dell AT101W in a year or two. I'm starting to realize that the keys on the Dell could be a little lighter but I'm going to have to save up for the Filco.
   
  There's no way I could ever use a tenkeyless. I use the numpad several times a day- who wants to input numbers with the silly row of keys above the letters?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





googleborg said:


> microsoft ergo 4000.  It really is a very good keyboard, well built and totally cleanable  big though, which can be a problem.
> 
> oh, also have a boxed, mint condition silver badge IBM model M that's 24 or 25 years old and some coiled cables...terrible keyboard, honestly, *far *too noisy!! good thing it has its box >_<


 

 Far too noisy for what? It's not like it hurts your ears with noise. I wouldn't want to listen to music and type on it, but to me the sound is a good thing.


----------



## El_Doug

I use a tenkeyless for the reason that I have a dedicated, separate number pad!  Considering I spend a third of the day or more in excel, it is a lifesaver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  Quote: 





mcc said:


> There's no way I could ever use a tenkeyless. I use the numpad several times a day- who wants to input numbers with the silly row of keys above the letters?


----------



## daisangen

There's no way I could switch back to a full-size keyboard anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Been using my Filco Tenkeyless w/ Browns for a few days and it's awesome.


----------



## MCC

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> I use a tenkeyless for the reason that I have a dedicated, separate number pad!  Considering I spend a third of the day or more in excel, it is a lifesaver


 


  Good idea. In my case the numpad would have to rest on my 26.5cm wide mousepad but I only use half that space anyhow.
   
  I wish there were a non-NKRO version of the Filco tenkeyless on sale @ Elite Keyboards though since I don't need that feature and at $125 I'd be paying $16 more for fewer keys.


----------



## gsilver

Logitech Illuminated keyboard here.
   
  Easily my favorite keyboard out of all the ones I've owned over the years. Being flat and space-saving is very important, and the backlight really helps for low-light typing.


----------



## googleborg

exactly 
  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I wouldn't want to listen to music and type on it,


----------



## daisangen

I want one of these with blues so bad. It was a limited run, hopefully there will be more. Instant purchase.
   
  I have blues in my Das Keyboard but I use exclusively my Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless with browns, because fullsize boards suck and Das' electronics aren't exactly praiseworthy.


----------



## Somnambulist

Yum yum. I have to wait a few months for a Majestouch Tenkeyless in a UK layout to become available. The wait, arrrgh! I reckon I could use a blank one like the above as far as typing goes since I can touch type (at an entirely unimpressive speed) but I can never remember all the things like £$%^&* or any of the Fn+'s.


----------



## the wizard of oz

I used to want the Logitech Illuminated, but caught the Apple gear bug recently, so I now own two of their slim aluminium keyboard with number-pad sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I like the soft, laptop like keystroke, & the design of course.
   
  Previously I had a bamboo keyboard + bamboo mouse set, but the build quality wasn't that good, & lacked special function keys.


----------



## dirkpitt45

I've always found the apple keyboards to be awkward to use. Too flat, I also don't like chiclet style keyboards in general so meh.
   
  Logitech illuminated is awesome, along with the mx revolution, don't think I'll be upgrading either for a while.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Well, since my girlfriend sanely hasn't caught the Apple gear bug, I likely will buy her the Logitech Illuminated, and will then be able to feel the difference. Her old noisy Packard Bell keyboard could do with a replacement all right! I successfully built her a new powerful & nicely silent desktop computer to replace her old, and only the keyboard & monitor need upgrading now. I'd started talking her into a large wide screen Asus LCD monitor, but since I've become accustomed to IPS monitors, I'll try to talk her into another brand that has IPS for cheaper than Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
  Mouse-wise we both like Thanko's Silent Mouse EX very much, although I do admit I wish its build quality was more Logitech-like.


----------



## MCC

Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> I've always found the apple keyboards to be awkward to use. Too flat, I also don't like chiclet style keyboards in general so meh.


 

 Yeah, I don't like chiclet style keyboards that much either. I'm in a class that uses Xcode for iPhone development. I set my Thinkpad in front of the Macs in lab instead of dealing with the aluminum Apple keyboard and unresponsive "mighty mouse". I'd much rather use a slower OSX virtual machine than the real thing if those peripherals are involved.


----------



## the wizard of oz

I must admit I had to look up _chiclet-style keyboard_, but it ventured an interesting read on computer keyboard technology and got me all interested in Topre products again...


----------



## Pine

Some absolutely beautiful pictures of keyboards up there, gentlemen. 
  I've been eyeing mechanical keyboards for a while, and think I want to take the dive. 
  I've come down to the Das Silent Model S for its Cherry MX Brown switches. 
  It's supplied at NCIX (Which is fairly close to me, in store pickup) but out of stock (I can wait). The reason I've come down to this one is because it uses the Cherry MX Brown Switches, it's fairly priced ($125), and I can get it locally and can even price match it for about $115 (If any of the other online retailers get stock anytime soon). I've looked at Deck Keyboards, Filco Keyboards and a number of other manufacturers, but the Deck keyboards use black/clear switches, and a Filco will run me $40 or so in shipping.So can anybody educate me on my choice? I'm essentially looking for a mechanical keyboard that uses Cherry MX Brown switches and one I can get it into Canada with a reasonable price shipped/picked up (around $150 and under, perhaps). 
   
   If you guys can help, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## NomadicAce

My personal favorite: http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/customizer.html I own three of them and could not be happier, much better than the daskeyboard in my opinon. Uses the same buckling spring design as the ibm model m...Unicomp bought the rights from ibm/lexmark or something like that.


----------



## Pine

Thanks for the reply. Could you perhaps elaborate on why it's superior to the Das Keyboard? Also, it'll cost me $30 to ship, which is quite a sum. I'm not really a fan of how it looks (however I understand that really isn't what's important). 
  Thanks for the information though, I'll definitely consider it.


----------



## ohaider

I have a Filco Tenkeyless w/ Cherry MX Browns. It's a great, tactile keyboard, with a nice balance for typing and gaming, IMO.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~$140 total


----------



## Pine

The Filco with Brown Cherries was something that I wanted, but the $30 or so shipping really pushes me away from it. It sucks how I can't seem to find it anywhere without ridiculous charges just to get it to me. A large point for me considering the Das Silent is because of the availability in Canada (It's out of stock everywhere, but I can wait a bit) and its Cherry MX Brown switches.


----------



## ohaider

Quote: 





pine said:


> The Filco with Brown Cherries was something that I wanted, but the $30 or so shipping really pushes me away from it. It sucks how I can't seem to find it anywhere without ridiculous charges just to get it to me. A large point for me considering the Das Silent is because of the availability in Canada (It's out of stock everywhere, but I can wait a bit) and its Cherry MX Brown switches.


 


  Yikes. That's pretty expensive for shipping. If I recall the shipping for mine was just a little over $10, but the board is solid as a rock and worth the investment over a rubber dome.(Minus the Realforce boards.)
   
  Since you said you could wait for the Das, you probably should. If you want a board now just go for the Filco - you won't regret it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  On a side note, I wasn't aware that Das had boards with cherry browns.


----------



## Pine

Yeah, I'd have to wait for the Das since it's out of stock at local retailers, where it's around $120. Only the Das Silent Model S keyboards used Cherry Browns. I probably won't for a Filco either, since they'll also charge me 30 bucks for shipping to Canada (and I also wouldn't be getting it any time soon if I did go for it, it's out of stock). 
   
  I think I'll wait for a Das to become available...out of curiosity, do you think the Filco and Das are any different?


----------



## NomadicAce

I really like the response of the keys when i press them, (I play the piano as a hobby) and every time I type on this keyboard it is just wonderful. They do require a bit of force though and are quite loud (referring to the buckling spring model)
   
  The daskeyboard really is nice and I enjoyed typing on it for the year and a half that I did. My major complaints: glossy finish super dust magnet, lettering on my keys seemed to fade, but I seem to be in little company here. Overall the tactile response was just not that magical for me like it was on the ibm model m (so I found my replacement in the unicomp because it is a clone).
   
  I would suggest trying to find people near you with keyboards you are interested in, but I understand that to be a difficult task. The feel of actual typing is a personal phenomenon. 
   
  sorry I am really bad at giving reviews and such. if you have to pay 30 dollars shipping for everything else the das is indeed a great keyboard and probably worth it since you can get it locally.


----------



## Pine

Well, what d'ya know, I also play Piano as a hobby. 
  As for finding people near me with these keyboards, it's a bit difficult, because I wouldn't even know where to look, and nobody I know owns is enough of an enthusiast to own a mechanical keyboard. On a side note, I really love what the Razer Black Widow looks like. I hear it uses MX Blue switches which I don't think I'd like at all, however, and it probably won't be of the build quality of a mechanical keyboard from a dedicated manufacturer. 
  Anyway, I think I'll just wait a bit for the Das to be in stock somewhere near me. 
  You guys have been a great help, thanks. I'm open to any more advice by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: I'm using a roll-out tray under my desk for my current thick rubber dome keyboard, and the thickness really bothers me because my hands hit the top of the desk a lot. I'm a bit worried, as I've just discovered the Model S is also very thick (about 24mm). This might pose a problem for me. I really love how the Black Widow looks, and it's really unfortunate how it uses MX Blue switches which are apparently quite annoying when gaming; However, it is made by Razer, a gaming company, and by that fact shouldn't the Black Widow be a great gaming keyboard? Maybe the Black Widow uses some other type of switch. I think I'll wait for the Black Widow to come out and for some reviews before really deciding, though. Basically, it's really difficult to decide on a keyboard. 
   
  Last edit, *read me first*: So basically, this is what's up. All guns are pointed to the Das Silent Model S. I love the glossy finish and Cherry Browns. It is very thick, but I think I can live with that. I'll wait for the Razer BlackWidow to come out to see if it uses different Cherry Blue switches, in which case I might consider it. Thanks for all your help guys, still open to advice.


----------



## mralexosborn

What keyboard to get for under $80? Christmas gift for me, BTW. 
   
  I was thinking Razer Black Widow. I know Blues are not ideal for gaming but won't they be a 100% improvement over my PoS spillproof keyboard? I mean a mechanical for $80, what a deal!


----------



## wazzupi

if best buy gets this keyboard GG I'm buying it for cheap and comparing it with my filco black switches which is super b for gaming imo. but the macroing feature+mech keyboard is a win for me but not needed for a game like starcraft 2 I might buy it test it and return it if I don't like it I'll see if i can post a review here XD.


----------



## mralexosborn

If you are talking about the BlackWidow, then Best Buy already has it.


----------



## wazzupi

I mean my local best buy XD. I work at best buy in miami lmao.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> I mean my local best buy XD. I work at best buy in miami lmao.


 


  I really doubt it then. I mean even at Amazon.com it is backed up 1-2 months; in-store it should be the same situation.
  You work at Best Buy? Yet you are a member of Head-Fi?
  IM-POSS-IB-LE!


----------



## wazzupi

lol why can't I work at best buy and be a member of head-fi ???? I just purchased jh3a+jh16.... I am 20 years old I'm not making a career of best buy... LMAO


----------



## flaming_june

Quote: 





daisangen said:


> I want one of these with blues so bad. It was a limited run, hopefully there will be more. Instant purchase.
> 
> I have blues in my Das Keyboard but I use exclusively my Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless with browns, because fullsize boards suck and Das' electronics aren't exactly praiseworthy.


 
  Das ain't that bad.  I just don't like the glossy fingerprint magnet surface.  Too bad you missed out.  Here's mine:


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> lol why can't I work at best buy and be a member of head-fi ???? I just purchased jh3a+jh16.... I am 20 years old I'm not making a career of best buy... LMAO


 


  The people there are not very knowledgeable, to say the least.


----------



## wazzupi

/agreed XD but I am the kind of person that researches the hell out of everything I purchase/ before I do something lmao. So I try not to be like those guys haha, I also work in geek squad and which has been my first and only job ever.
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> /agreed XD but I am the kind of person that researches the hell out of everything I purchase/ before I do something lmao. So I try not to be like those guys haha, I also work in geek squad and which has been my first and only job ever.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Me too about the researching thing. That's how I found this website. Geek Squad? What a joke...no offense to you, just the policies, such as charging around $100 for a hard drive swap. -.-
  I just think it is sad that I, at 15, know more about Best Buy's products than their sales staff.


----------



## wazzupi

I try to teach some of these guys and show them the way. But people can be stubborn lmao.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> I try to teach some of these guys and show them the way. But people can be stubborn lmao.


 


  SO MANY KEYBOARDS. I don't know if I want the Razer; are blues decent for gaming? And how much louder are the keys than a standard one bottoming out?


----------



## wazzupi

i've honestly only tried black and I love my filco black but i'm going to double check today and see if we have any razer black widows and I'll purchase it.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> What keyboard to get for under $80? Christmas gift for me, BTW.
> 
> I was thinking Razer Black Widow. I know Blues are not ideal for gaming but won't they be a 100% improvement over my PoS spillproof keyboard? I mean a mechanical for $80, what a deal!


 

 A pair of refurbished M's from eBay - is there any other logical answer?    The sound is music to my ears!
   
  Actually, they don't ever break (just clean every 5-10 years) so just get one and save yourself $40 for pizza and beer.
   
  Best part is, you can use it for self defense...


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm, good idea. Is a USB Model M too much to ask for? XD
  Does it have NKRO? Macros? Superfluous lights? No? Oh okay.
  But seriously, are buckling springs alright for gaming and typing? 
   
  I am 15, so no beer. Just gin and tonic. What? Do you think I am five years old?!


----------



## daisangen

Merry Christmas (I love to use it as an excuse to buy $300 toys) to me. I just ordered a Topre Realforce 86U.


----------



## daisangen

Agreed with the glossy finish. That keyboard is a beauty, maybe my 86U will keep me occupied until there's a new run of those. 
  
  Quote: 





flaming_june said:


> Das ain't that bad.  I just don't like the glossy fingerprint magnet surface.  Too bad you missed out.  Here's mine:


----------



## mralexosborn

I am getting the BlackWidow. Woot?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 A PS/2 to USB adapter works fine, assuming you get a keyboard that comes with the PS/2 cable or an AT to PS/2 adapter already (virtually every one does).  If you really want new, you can get a brand new one using the same dies as the original from Unicomp - they have USB models available, as well as a black and gray version, and a few (including the black/gray one) that have the Windows key that older models lack.  That button was of course more of a nuisance than anything else, but with Windows 7 there's actually a bunch of useful windows management shortcuts using one - if you often run two windows side by side at once.
   
  The run for $70 each - which isn't bad considering what you'll pay for a refurbished used one on eBay.  Actually, if I got another keyboard it would be their Customizer 104/105
   
  Here's their site: http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/keyboards.html
   
  But an old original has its advantages:  You can pick exactly which model and even the date of manufacture - I got one without the Caps Lock, etc. indicator lights (very cool, it's just blank there) and the metal IBM logo - perfect to go with my IBM T221 monitor.  Oh, and its date of assembly is 10 days after my birth date.  I figured there was something cool about that.
   
  For typing, there is nothing better than buckling springs.  Their feel is so positively amazing that when I type on anyone else's keyboard I am disgusted.  Thinkpad keyboards are pretty good for laptops though.
   
  For gaming - well, some prefer other designs because of newer keyboards with shorter strokes, but many still like buckling springs.  I do.  The perfect touch response is a pleasure for gaming, although I don't think it makes nearly as much of a difference as for typing.
   
  There is also a cheap black Model M clone that uses high-quality dome switches and has a windows key, for all of $15 or $20.  I can't remember the brand, but Ahh, yes, it's Keytronic.  It's the best dome keyboard I've used - and they must be reliable because the College of Engineering at Michigan State uses them exclusively for all of the labs.  I only ever remember using one computer out of the hundreds there that had a problem - a fussy spacebar.
   
  Of course, they're far from being a Model M.  But for a cheap keyboard they're pretty good (There seems to be some variability depending on the model):
  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008650%2050001477%204093&IsNodeId=1&name=%2410%20-%20%2425


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am getting the Razer BlackWidow because my parents are the Best Buy types. I would get an IBM Model M since it is like $40 off of eBay (refurb) but meh.


----------



## Somnambulist

Well, these finally arrived for my new Mini. Going from the laptop keyboard to this... the feel is similar yet different at the same time. I have a light touch and smallish hands so i think it'll do just fine; I'd still get a mechanical keyboard for the gaming PC build though. I'll give my hands some time to adjust to the low profile but ergonomically I get the feeling I'll have to get a wrist rest or something if I'm lazy and let my hands lay on the desk. Reckon what I'll do is get a cheap cloth mouse mat for the kb to lay on and add a wrist rest and then buy a nice cloth mat for the mouse to go next to it.
   
  Only thing is I have no idea how to use any of the shortcuts for OSX, it being 'my first time' so bar typing I'm a bit lost at the moment!
   

   
  The mouse is awesome too, although I've had to adjust my grip a bit. Scrolling and gestures are great (MagicPrefs = yay!)


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I am getting the Razer BlackWidow because my parents are the Best Buy types. I would get an IBM Model M since it is like $40 off of eBay (refurb) but meh.


 

  
  A Christmas present or something then, I suppose?  I'm sure it's pretty good - Razer does make good stuff.  Their Salmosa mouse is my all-time favorite mouse price/performance wise.
   
  The Model Ms will be around practically forever, so you can always get one in the future if you ever want to try one.
   
  To be honest, I'd like to see a Unicomp M clone with media controls - play, pause, etc.  I find those keys to be extremely useful on the keyboards I have used with them.  Oh, and a TrackPoint.  That'd make the annoying mouse-keyboard-mouse-keyboard trip so much less of a bother.  I have to admit that I have grown to really like it (the TrackPoint) on my ThinkPad.  I even use it for gaming when the mouse wheel isn't required.
   
  Some of these keyboards are REALLY cool: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/687/keyboard-for-programmers
   
  The DataHand:

   
  and the TypeMatrix:

   
  in particular look really interesting (i.e. I want to try them).  At $1000 though, the DataHand isn't a realistic option...  Also, I have to admit that I don't like splitting the keyboard in half - I type "B"s with my left index finger.  Actually, I touch type with my hands floating over the keyboard with no real home position, so that my pinkys don't have to do much (or perhaps because they don't like to).  I guess it doesn't look like as far of a reach, so maybe it wouldn't be bad for me.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 IMO Razer makes O.K. products. I have a Deathadder myself and would expect more for $60.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> IMO Razer makes O.K. products. I have a Deathadder myself and would expect more for $60.


 


  I paid $13.37 for my Salmosa.  
   
  I tried a Deathadder but returned it promptly, as it was too big for my hands.  The build quality was good, but the sensor didn't like my desk either.
   
  The Salmosa is shaped just right for me, and is so light and friction-free it's amazing.  The dpi and polling rate switches on the bottom are great, and the button/wheel feel is second to none.  For the price (closeout on Woot) it couldn't be beat.  I lost mine, but plan on buying one back from my brother (I gave them as gifts to everyone in my family).
   
  Now I use a Logitech G9.  Their mice are the only product I like from them.  The only reasons I usually use it over the Salmosa are the forward/backward side buttons and the instantly (on top) adjustable dpi, with five customizable steps.  Perfect for shooters - switching from CQB to sniping is awesome.


----------



## mralexosborn

The BlackWidow is sold out everywhere. Literally. Backed up 1-3 months on Amazon. WTH?
  Secondary suggestion? Keyboards up to $100 (under 80 is better) that are alright for gaming and hopefully available on Amazon or BestBuy?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

I'm tellin' ya, go with one of the Unicomps if you want new.  Made in the USA!  Their website isn't exactly trust-inspiring, but the storefront is by Yahoo and Unicomp has a 30 day return policy.
   
  If you want a more modern board and a more user-friendly storefront, you could get a Das Keyboard.  They even have an uber-cool version without any markings on the keys.
   
  The TypeMatrix goes for just over the price you're looking for too - but its unconventional layout and lack of dedicated number pad may not appeal to you.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> I'm tellin' ya, go with one of the Unicomps if you want new.  Made in the USA!  Their website isn't exactly trust-inspiring, but the storefront is by Yahoo and Unicomp has a 30 day return policy.
> 
> If you want a more modern board and a more user-friendly storefront, you could get a Das Keyboard.  They even have an uber-cool version without any markings on the keys.
> 
> The TypeMatrix goes for just over the price you're looking for too - but its unconventional layout and lack of dedicated number pad may not appeal to you.


 

 I want to try switches not really buckling springs, but I'll think about it. Das is $130 so a bit out there. Damn all you consumers of Razer.


----------



## Somnambulist

Companies do this all the time, they soft release a product so the review sites and a few consumers get it, then you get the positive reviews but out of stocks, so people presume it's wildly popular and place pre-orders for the actual hard release.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Companies do this all the time, they soft release a product so the review sites and a few consumers get it, then you get the positive reviews but out of stocks, so people presume it's wildly popular and place pre-orders for the actual hard release.


 


  It's back at Amazon! This morning it said 1-2 months. Now in stock. Wow.


----------



## cyberspyder

Looking into getting a Filco Tenkeyless soon.


----------



## flaming_june

Hard to come by these days;  It's always low in supply.


----------



## Somnambulist

Yeah I wanted a Filco in a Tenkeyless UK configuration and will have to wait till around February or something to get it!


----------



## Ash

I type about 2-3 hrs daily at work and I am not a trained/efficient typist with about 40wpm speed.
  I wanted to try the Apple KB since I very much liked the KB on their Macbook, so I got the wired version. After using it for 2 months, after the cool factor has died out, I am disappointed! This is a recreational KB for light use, or for typing quietly on the forums at night, when the wife is sleeping!!
  For serious typing it just doesnt work. The keys are set too low... spaced too close and i can feel a little wrist pain at times, with the way my hand get angled in. This thing is going home!
   
  Now I am looking at the following as options:
  1. Unicomp Customizer - 104/105.
  2. Das Professional S/ Silent (possibly refurb)
  3  Filco - but out of stock, so not an option.
   
  I dont need media keys etc. I need it just for a lot of typing. So ergonomics are important. Feedback is important. Layout is important.
  Between No1 and 2 - any pros/cons?
  If I go with a Das KB - is there a reason to go with the Silent version? Does the Professional non-silent version not have the Cherry browns?
  Any other serious contenders I should be looking at?
  Any tips for improving my typing speed?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





ash said:


> I type about 2-3 hrs daily at work and I am not a trained/efficient typist with about 40wpm speed.
> I wanted to try the Apple KB since I very much liked the KB on their Macbook, so I got the wired version. After using it for 2 months, after the cool factor has died out, I am disappointed! This is a recreational KB for light use, or for typing quietly on the forums at night, when the wife is sleeping!!
> For serious typing it just doesnt work. The keys are set too low... spaced too close and i can feel a little wrist pain at times, with the way my hand get angled in. This thing is going home!
> 
> ...


 

 I feel you - the Apple keyboards are decent for light use (and style points), but for extended typing I find them to be rather... difficult.
   
  The Unicomp is going to be very close to what a Model M is like.  Very slightly cheaper construction than an early M and more or less similar feel.
   
  The Das Keyboard is, well, more modern in style and with a different, reportedly lighter feel.  There's lots of comparisons out there, so do some... Googling.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Huh? I'm pretty sure the Unicomp _is_ a model M.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Huh? I'm pretty sure the Unicomp _is_ a model M.


 


  Not quite.  Unicomp has made some minor changes to increase manufacturability.  Go ahead and read the reviews comparing them - they're different.  Especially if you compare to an early M.  Things like the plastic housing and the key caps have been cheapened a bit - and the keystroke has a slightly different feel.  Not to mention the addition of USB, Windows//list keys, etc. in most of the models.


----------



## Blisse

I'm probably going to buy a Das Model S in the near future.

 Was looking at the SS 6Gv2 on Best Buy...
   
  Quote:


> ..features both PlayStation 2 and gold-plated USB connectors ..


   
   
  The connector... is a PS2? 
   
  http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/steelseries-steelseries-mechanical-keyboard-6gv2-6gv2/10156252.aspx


----------



## Ash

So I pulled the trigger on a Unicomp cutomizer 104/105. Should be here tomorrow!
  Received the discount codes from DAS, after much hassle! For almost the same price as the customizer I am tempted to get this (The S) too and maybe sell/return the one I dont like?
  What do u guys think?
  
  Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





ash said:


> So I pulled the trigger on a Unicomp cutomizer 104/105. Should be here tomorrow!
> Received the discount codes from DAS, after much hassle! For almost the same price as the customizer I am tempted to get this (The S) too and maybe sell/return the one I dont like?
> What do u guys think?


 
   
  Cool.  I say go for it, if you have the money.  The only downside is a few bucks in shipping and the potential that you might like 'em enough to want to keep both!


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I'm probably going to buy a Das Model S in the near future.
> 
> Was looking at the SS 6Gv2 on Best Buy...
> 
> ...


 

  
  Wow, someone needs to read up before they interpret PS/2 as Playstation 2.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Hahaha, I first thought the guy meant "It uses PS/2 not USB?". That wasn't funny. 
  People like him are the reason why new games come out for the PS2. This is funny.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Hahaha, I first thought the guy meant "It uses PS/2 not USB?". That wasn't funny.   People like him are the reason why new games come out for the PS2. This is funny.


 


  My low IQ is hurting. Are you guys making fun of me?  
  I blame Best Buy.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Haha, it's okay.


----------



## Murmaider

Logitech Dinovo Edge
  paired with the
  Logitech MX revolution mouse
   
  i do miss my 10 key


----------



## Somnambulist

My friend has an all Mac set up, does a fair bit of typing and he's just bought himself a Matias Tactile Pro 3 mechanical board http://matias.ca/tactilepro3/index.php so hopefully I'll get a review on that soon. Not many mechanical keyboards in a Mac layout unfortunately, but this one still looks pretty serious. I wouldn't want the keypad myself but he did.


----------



## AKIMbO

Just got my first real, mechanical keyboard...a XArmor  U9BL with cherry blue switches.  I was waiting for the Razer Black Widow Ultimate but they delayed shipping so many times that I opted for the XArmor instead.  I'm very glad I did.  I love this KB.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> My friend has an all Mac set up, does a fair bit of typing and he's just bought himself a Matias Tactile Pro 3 mechanical board http://matias.ca/tactilepro3/index.php so hopefully I'll get a review on that soon. Not many mechanical keyboards in a Mac layout unfortunately, but this one still looks pretty serious. I wouldn't want the keypad myself but he did.


 

  
  He likes it but doesn't feel it's worth as much money as it sells for, particularly in terms of build-quality and sturdiness.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 That's too bad - although I admit, it looks like it came out of a Gateway 2000 box!
   
  Ah, those were the days...  Back when a major manufacturer actually made and marketed quality PCs to consumers.  We had a 19" CRT in 1998 - that thing was so amazing.


----------



## Somnambulist

The problem for him was there's not really much in the way of Mac-layout mechanical keyboards available. It's really either the Matias or the Das with blank keys, bar that you're resigned to using ones with Windows characters, which can obviously be programmed to be Mac keys but visually you're stuck with the symbols. They're also all black bar the Matias haha, and I can't blame someone with an iMac and Macbook Pro for wanting a keyboard that matches the rest of his set up.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

I'll give you the black vs white thing, but is it really that big of a deal to have the right printed characters, as long as it can be re-assigned?  I'm using a Thinkpad, which have the Fn and Ctrl keys reversed by default.  I changed that back to normal in the BIOS, so now they each show the opposite graphic.  It doesn't matter for those keys anyway since they're both muscle-memory dominated.
   
  And you can get Mac caps for the Unicomp keyboards - although the Space Saver (i.e. narrow M) is the only one that comes in white that has all of those keys.  The standard ones don't have Windows keys just like old Ms.


----------



## MCC

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> I'll give you the black vs white thing, but is it really that big of a deal to have the right printed characters, as long as it can be re-assigned?  I'm using a Thinkpad, which have the Fn and Ctrl keys reversed by default.  I changed that back to normal in the BIOS, so now they each show the opposite graphic.  It doesn't matter for those keys anyway since they're both muscle-memory dominated.
> 
> And you can get Mac caps for the Unicomp keyboards - although the Space Saver (i.e. narrow M) is the only one that comes in white that has all of those keys.  The standard ones don't have Windows keys just like old Ms.


 

 Actually, every other laptop (minus Apple's PCs) technically have the Fn and Ctrl keys swapped. The Fn key is where it is to make it easier to turn on the Thinklight in the dark- just press the bottom left and top right keys (source: Lenovo).
   
  I agree with your main point though. I've spent many hours running OSX in a VM on my Windows PCs for a class and never had a problem with the keyboard layout on my Dell AT101W. Then again, I never look at it anyways so the key labels don't really matter to me.


----------



## crowKAKAWWW

Currently typing on a 91' IBM model m


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





mcc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Uhhhh no... Ctrl was in the bottom left corner of laptop keyboards for at least 10 years (the GRiD Compass) before the first Thinkpad moved it.  But yes, it is a Thinkpad standard.
   
  Yes, I understand why they switched it, although I don't agree with it thanks again to muscle memory - and how much more often I do Ctrl+ operations.  And no, it doesn't make the tiniest bit of difference to me now that I can switch them in the BIOS.


----------



## MrGreen

I always come to this thread thinking it's about master keyboard controllers, midi controllers, pianos, digital pianos etc.
   
  I'm disappointed every time...


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





mrgreen said:


> I always come to this thread thinking it's about master keyboard controllers, midi controllers, pianos, digital pianos etc.
> 
> I'm disappointed every time...


 

 Hey, if you hold down a bunch of keys at once, you can do a pretty good midi impersonation...


----------



## mralexosborn

I got my BlackWidow today. I see why you guys like mechanical keyboards. A joy to type with is an understatement. This is incredible.


----------



## Blisse

I had a dream about keyboards. Very awkward.
   
  I think I need to have a new one before my head explodes.


----------



## dirkpitt45

The "end" key (of all keys) popped off on my logitech iluminated randomly. I dunno how to get it back on lol, seems like it should be easy but it just doesn't want to fit back on.


----------



## Ash

Been using the customiser for more than a week now!
  WOW! What a joy! AM not using the Dragon at all, grab every chance to type!
  Some of the keys seem a little rough cut, but I dont care. The typing is effortless!
   
  Thank you guys!!


----------



## daisangen

Typing this on my recently acquired PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard 2 Professional.
   
  I was unsure of the layout prior to purchase but it has changed my life. Backspace directly above enter is absolutely genius and replacing capslock with control is equally awesome. Since then I've remapped my other keyboards like that too.
   
  Oh, and the Topre capacitive switches are second to none. Topre's own Realforce line feels somewhat better than HHKB though...


----------



## Blisse

Does anyone know how a person from Canada might be able to get mechanical keyboards? I don't want to buy Razer or SteelSeries or that Rosewill one. Any experience?


----------



## maverickronin

Unicomp says they ship international.  I've got one of the Customizer 104s with USB.  They're nearly as tough as the old Model Ms, and feel the same to type on.


----------



## majestic12

You could get a DAS keyboard in Canada!


----------



## llama_egg

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Does anyone know how a person from Canada might be able to get mechanical keyboards? I don't want to buy Razer or SteelSeries or that Rosewill one. Any experience?


 


  The Metadot Das is available from a few sites in Canada (NCIX comes to mind), but it's a hit or miss amongst people. But in all honesty, it's hard to find a good mechanical keyboard in Canada, there's a market for them it just seems as though most places don't carry them or only have a small selection. But really, only ones that really come to mind are the Das, SteelSeries (which I honestly wouldn't recommend after hearing about their customer support), the new Razer BlackWidow (haven't heard much about, other then people who did no research complaining about the noise) and a few low priced ones, if you're looking for something else it's sadly quite costly and for the most part has to be shipped from the States.
   
  I've had good luck with Elitekeyboards, it's where I got my Filco (oh how I love thee), but they stopped selling them due to the company not being able to keep up with the demand for them, they do carry the Happy Hacking keyboards though.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





llama_egg said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Wow exactly what I'm going through.
   
  SteelSeries is killing me with their keyboard layout, but if I must, I'll settle on the 6Gv2 provided it doesn't run out of stock soon. The 6Gv2 however has some awkward layout with the slashes beside each other. The 7G has the really annoying small backspace and the backslash is beside the small backspace. The windows key on both is also meh. The Blackwidow has tons of build construction complaints, and the macro keys are in the way while the F keys are shifted to the right. 
   
  The Das is perfect for me, just out of stock everywhere in Canada I've looked. I really can't spend more than $130 on the keyboard, so there goes all the Happy Hacking keyboards, and the new Realforce ones from Elitekeyboards. I'm kind of getting mad.


----------



## mralexosborn

Does Das not ship to Canada?


----------



## El_Doug

DAMN!  I just bought my second Filco from elitekeyboards maybe 3 months ago... so sad that they do not carry them anymore  
  
  Quote: 





llama_egg said:


> I've had good luck with Elitekeyboards, it's where I got my Filco (oh how I love thee), but they stopped selling them due to the company not being able to keep up with the demand for them, they do carry the Happy Hacking keyboards though.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Does Das not ship to Canada?


 


  Shipping costs would be scary. And no, they don't.
   
  Anyone have experience with TekGear?
  http://www.tekgear.ca/index.cfm?pageID=90&prodid=679&section=99&nodelist=1,99
  They have some keyboards for $999. Good site.


----------



## Landis

Using a Saitek Eclipse II-- I love me a good illuminated keybaord. Mechanical keyboards are nice, but too noisy for my liking.
   
  I had a Saitek Eclipse for about two years previous, but had to replace it when the key paint started to wear and the keys started to stick-- for the price and performance, I can't complain. However, I do believe I have some old yellowed IBM mechanical keyboards buried in the basement!


----------



## llama_egg

There _are_ silent mechanical keyboards, it all depends on what type of switch you get. I personally live for the click!
  Quote: 





landis said:


> Using a Saitek Eclipse II-- I love me a good illuminated keybaord. Mechanical keyboards are nice, but too noisy for my liking.
> 
> I had a Saitek Eclipse for about two years previous, but had to replace it when the key paint started to wear and the keys started to stick-- for the price and performance, I can't complain. However, I do believe I have some old yellowed IBM mechanical keyboards buried in the basement!


 

 It is a shame, but FILCO just wasn't willing to send them more to keep up with demands (they had a few hundred backorders when I got mine), so they decided they had to switch. They are replacing them with Leopold keyboards which have removable cables, lighting on certain keys instead of on the keyboard it self (caps, scroll lock, amongst others) and _should_ be selling for cheaper than the FILCO's where. How much cheaper? Who knows.
   
  Either way, it sounds like a good alternative to the FILCO when they begin carrying them, though I am sad that when mine finally decides to go to the great keyboard heaven in the sky I'll have no access to a new one.
  Quote: 





el_doug said:


> DAMN!  I just bought my second Filco from elitekeyboards maybe 3 months ago... so sad that they do not carry them anymore


----------



## Ash

Got my Das Pro S. Love the simple elegance!
  Comparing with the Unicomp - still prefer the Customiser. It just has an old world charm. Kinda like digital vs Analog. The Keys on the customiser have a nicer, smoother and borrowing another audio term, TUBE like feel. The Das is very professional and sharp. If space is an issue, DAs would win. If not... Unicomp would be a clear winner for me...
   
  I am Keeping both!! To hell with wireless KBs!


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





llama_egg said:


> It is a shame, but FILCO just wasn't willing to send them more to keep up with demands (they had a few hundred backorders when I got mine), so they decided they had to switch. They are replacing them with Leopold keyboards which have removable cables, lighting on certain keys instead of on the keyboard it self (caps, scroll lock, amongst others) and _should_ be selling for cheaper than the FILCO's where. How much cheaper? Who knows.
> Either way, it sounds like a good alternative to the FILCO when they begin carrying them, though I am sad that when mine finally decides to go to the great keyboard heaven in the sky I'll have no access to a new one.


 


  Some people are raving about the Leopolds. Some people are hating. It's so annoying. Why can't people just agree on something. It's head-fi all over again. 
   
  If the Leopolds don't come in soon, like until the end of January, I'm going to find a Ducky somewhere. But by the time it ships to me the Leopolds will probably already be out. Keyboard-Fi is harder than Head-Fi. Blah.Give me your FILCO~


----------



## llama_egg

Never! My delicious FILCO is mine, it's my precious, my lovely...*cough*. Sorry, lost my train of thought there.
   
  And yeah, I know your pain, a good mechanical can be hard to find, especially in Canada! Just as a warning about the Ducky though, they have _really_ shady RMA policies, so if you get a lemon you might be SOL, not to mention they're apparently not the toughest nut so to speak. Personally I would say wait and see what they offer the Leopolds for (best of my knowledge no price has me acknowledged as of yet), but while I haven't heard anyone say they prefer them over the FILCO, there have been a decent amount of people saying good things about them.


----------



## elementunkn

Used to have a Saitek Eclipse, now I have a Logitech G11.


----------



## llama_egg

I _use_ to have the first generation of Logitech keyboard that had the screen on it, thought it was the cats ass when I was younger, now I see it as serving no purpose. I never used the macro keys (if I have to move my hand away from home row I'm doing something wrong) and the screen never really did anything other than mirror what I already know. Just seems silly.


----------



## Somnambulist

Those Leopolds look a good alternative if you can't get a Filco.


----------



## odigg

Saw this keyboard a few days ago - http://www.getsmartfish.com/Engage-Keyboard-w-Anti-Fatigue-Comfort-Motion_p_8.html
   
  Apparently the keyboard tilt and split (between the keyboard halves) changes as you to type to help you avoid RSI.
   
  Very Interesting!


----------



## crowKAKAWWW

If you guys are still looking for Filco keyboards, I just bought one today off of keyboardco. They ship worldwide and are from the UK. It won't be cheap though...
   
  My order:
  Filco tenkeyless mx blue
  Blank key caps
  Red esc key
   
  Total: 111.70 GBP, about 215 CDN


----------



## El_Doug

DAMN thats expensive for the tenkeyless filco


----------



## llama_egg

Holy, not cheap to be sure, I mean, getting my FILCO from the States wasn't a cheap process to start with, but that's getting close to the price of a Happy Hacking!


----------



## crowKAKAWWW

yea ):
   
  I was actually going to get a HHKB instead, but decided on the Filco so I like think of it as though I saved $100 by choosing the Majestouch over the HHKB


----------



## Kassem

I'm currently using a FILCO majestouch with... i want to say they are blue switches.. Wish I could hear the browns, but its too late for any of that!


----------



## crowKAKAWWW

You aren't sure what switches they are? I wasn't sure what you meant by that...
  
  Quote: 





kassem said:


> I'm currently using a FILCO majestouch with... i want to say they are blue switches..


----------



## Kassem

Quote: 





crowkakawww said:


> You aren't sure what switches they are? I wasn't sure what you meant by that...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah.. you can order them with browns, blacks, or blues ( i believe.)  I think I have the blues.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





crowkakawww said:


> like fingering an angel...


 
   
  Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## El_Doug

pull off one of the keycaps and find out!  the color of the switch "stem" is clear as day
  
  Quote: 





kassem said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flaming_june

You can always order from elite keys and pay the extra shipping and duties.  Otherwise geekhack classifieds.


----------



## JoeDirte

Just a MS Natural here.


----------



## Blisse

LOL. Kassem probably meant that he has the Browns, but he wished he could hear what Blues sound like, since apparently they are the same feel, but with sound.
   
  I bought the Razer BlackWidow. Too much trouble and money ordering higher end keyboards from out of the country. I can definitely say this is a huge improvement. It just feels so nice clicking on the keyboard, even though I'm scared I'll break something. Blue switches really don't feel like they should be used for gaming. Now I just have to learn to not press down so hard whenever I'm typing something. But it just feels so good to type. Click click click click. I now have an idea of what I've been missing for all these years.


----------



## mralexosborn

I have the same thoughts about my BlackWidow. Sometimes (very few times though) it is a pain when trying to press a key repeatedly but well worth the money considering all other options are $$$.


----------



## Somnambulist

I didn't get why they used blues on the Razor either, blacks or browns would have been better.


----------



## Blisse

I think using Black would have seemed like a rip off of the SteelSeries boards. I need Blues though, since I type a bit more than I game. And I would have no idea where to get the Browns.
   
  Weird that I like the clicking sound, since I can hear it through my open headphones, even when music is playing.


----------



## flaming_june

I don't know what you mean.  Black vs blues, plus none of them were the inventors of these switches.  I'm sure tons of people had filcos, cherries and M's for a long time.  Blues are great.  Not wierd that people like them.  It's best that people who want blue or browns wait for leopold at elite, or pay for ducky's from geekhack.  The customs aren't that much if you know how to work the boarder.  So it's usually worth it.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I think using Black would have seemed like a rip off of the SteelSeries boards. I need Blues though, since I type a bit more than I game. And I would have no idea where to get the Browns.
> 
> Weird that I like the clicking sound, since I can hear it through my open headphones, even when music is playing.


 

  
  Razor = gaming, which is why I found it weird since blues generally aren't regarded as the best MX switches for games.
   
  Anyway, even though I'm on a Mac I'm jonesing for a Filco and to then get a blank key set and replace/remap the Windows-specific keys. I can't find Mac character keys anywhere though (unless someone can help!?) which would create a better look like having half a dozen blanks... but it'll probably do.
   
  The Apple Wireless Keyboard is okay, but I never feel like I'm typing that fast on it, and of course you're constantly bottoming out, which travels right through the case noise-wise and makes it all sound quite clunky. It's in a keyboard tray too so it's not like I'd notice the difference between wired and wireless.


----------



## flaming_june

there's the party that says the problem with double taps on blues for gaming is measureable.  There is the other party who know how to use blues for gaming and have no problems.  Razer is more about marketting and selling things thann for (pro) "gaming".


----------



## crowKAKAWWW

Well steelseries already filled the gaming mech kb market with their cherry black keyboard. They needed the Blackwidow to have something that the 6/7g didn't have (other than tacky blue backlighting). Apparently they did research and the blues came up as the best one, although I don't agree with them.
   
  The actuation force for blues is a little too low for gaming, while I don't the linear switches of the blacks either...
   
  It probably depends on the type of game though, I was using my model m until my filco came in- buckling springs are awesome for fps games


----------



## erratik

thats a MASSIVE mousepad.
   
  what is it
  
  Quote: 





crowkakawww said:


> You aren't sure what switches they are? I wasn't sure what you meant by that...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Somnambulist

Not sure about that one but off the top of my head there's only a couple in production at the moment, ones by Corepad (the C1 is great, I only have it in Medium though for my mouse) and one by BoogieBug (which I have as a 'deskpad'. You can see both here:
   

   
  DAC is in the post, gotta start saving for speakers!


----------



## sari0n

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I have the same thoughts about my BlackWidow. Sometimes (very few times though) it is a pain when trying to press a key repeatedly but well worth the money considering all other options are $$$.


 


  How is it a pain?  I thought that the keys were supposed to spring up really fast so that you can push them down again?
  I was considering the blackwidow too but considering all of my other hobbies $70 for a keyboard seems like a bit much.  I don't game that much but the games that I play do require a fair amount of button mashing or pressing a key repeatedly...


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  See here:
  http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/880321-cherry-mx-blue-im-confused.html
   
  I want Browns on my Filco as they seem a good compromise for tying and gaming (and aren't as noisy as blues).


----------



## sari0n

Hmm,
  Well I mostly play Starcraft.  I only got SC2 last week so I still suck but for SC1 I had close to 200 apm.  I've been mostly using the scissor membrane keys on my laptop which annoy me a lot, since my laptop has keys that are like those on macbook pros.
  The thing is, sometimes I see some pretty nice keyboards like the logitech g15 on sale for only $40 and I was wondering if it would be worth it to spend the extra money on something more basic but mechanical.  I've tried my friend's g15 before and it's very nice although I can see how the membrane switches are a little mushy.  I've never tried a mechanical keyboard and unfortunately there don't seem to be any stores that have demos around me.  The double tapping issue seems like something that you could get used to easily although I wouldn't know because my experience has pretty much been limited to keys that only move like 1 or 2mm.


----------



## mralexosborn

I should clarify: it is somewhat a non-problem. The repeatedly pressing key problem will affect you 1/100 times. It won't affect your gaming. The mechanical keyboard is worth it. Get it.


----------



## cyberspyder

somnambulist said:


> Not sure about that one but off the top of my head there's only a couple in production at the moment, ones by Corepad (the C1 is great, I only have it in Medium though for my mouse) and one by BoogieBug (which I have as a 'deskpad'. You can see both here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
I have one made by xTrac pads called the Ripper XXL.


----------



## Blisse

I rarely double tap in SC2. Well, double tap fast. You really don't need to in any situation unless you're just spamming. It's worth it. If it's the 44s spam from zerg hatcheries, I just tap it slower. Mechanical keyboards feel a lot better to work on in general. 
   
  Someone suggested a Rhinolin desk pad, and I've used it as a mousepad for a while. It was pretty comfortable, but I felt like I would be scratching the mouse feet since it has a hard surface. I have since gotten a SteelSeries mousepad, so now I just use the Rhinolin for writing.


----------



## El_Doug

off topic, but I double tap ALL THE TIME in sc2 to recenter the camera between my armies, scouts, upgrading buildings, and workers.  this is indeed needed, in every single situation, except for the first 20 seconds before scouting.  i cant imagine how you can even play without it? 
   
  still, double tapping on cherry browns is extremely easy - i don't know what the fuss is about.  heck, many of the players in the GSL use a filco with browns! 
  
  Quote: 





blisse said:


> I rarely double tap in SC2. Well, double tap fast. You really don't need to in any situation unless you're just spamming. It's worth it. If it's the 44s spam from zerg hatcheries, I just tap it slower. Mechanical keyboards feel a lot better to work on in general.
> 
> Someone suggested a Rhinolin desk pad, and I've used it as a mousepad for a while. It was pretty comfortable, but I felt like I would be scratching the mouse feet since it has a hard surface. I have since gotten a SteelSeries mousepad, so now I just use the Rhinolin for writing.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> off topic, but I double tap ALL THE TIME in sc2 to recenter the camera between my armies, scouts, upgrading buildings, and workers.  this is indeed needed, in every single situation, except for the first 20 seconds before scouting.  i cant imagine how you can even play without it?
> 
> still, double tapping on cherry browns is extremely easy - i don't know what the fuss is about.  heck, many of the players in the GSL use a filco with browns!
> 
> ...


 


  Eh. I have not double tapped fast enough that the key is not registered. I know some people that literally smash their keys whenever they double tap.


----------



## sari0n

I was mostly concerned with queuing up units, I'd assume that's when you button mash the most?  Anyhow, I don't think it should be a huge issue.  Razer black widows are pretty easy to resell on ebay so I'll just get rid of it if it really bothers me too much.  Btw I'm sort of annoyed that there aren't any function keys anymore, I used to use those all the time.


----------



## llama_egg

To help clear the worry about blue cherries and double clicking. As I've mentioned previously I use a Filco with the same switches that the Razer Black Widow uses (so blue), and I use my Filco daily with games, everything from Team Fortress 2 to Starcraft 2, from Minecraft to WoW, from Recettear to Deus Ex, hell, from Zork to Space Quest. If it's a game and it requires a keyboard, I've probably dabbled in it.
   
  Even with the "harder" switch that the blue carry I've never had a problem with double clicking, _but_, I have had problem _multi_ clicking, as in multiple times in a row in quick succession. The latest example that comes to mind was in GTAIV, in which you have to climb into a flying helicopter by spamming the Spacebar, while it was possible it wasn't exactly an enjoyable experience.
   
  Also, am I the only one who thinks the Black Widow is an ugly keyboard? Way too much happening on the thing, give me a simplistic, clean design and I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## Blisse

I don't understand the way too much happening. Media keys are a plus, and I don't care about the macro keys. Everything else is standard except the shifted function keys, the font, and that the secondary keys are darker and below the regular keys.
   
  The shifted function keys is so you can hit all the functions with just one hand. If you don't like the logo, turn it off. Your hand naturally covers it anyways when you're typing with both hands. If you don't like the function key, well, who really clicks or looks at that while they're typing. If you don't like gloss, fine. But it doesn't bother me at all. I wash my hands periodically anyways. I don't understand all this hate.
   
  There are many people who need media keys and programmable macros. Not having them on mechanical keyboards is a huge turn off. The board is very clean and as simplistic as a design can get for Razer. What is the point of Razer producing an exact identical copy of every single other mechanical keyboard out there. Then you'd just buy those instead.
   
  If you don't like the extras, don't use them. But they are hardly obtrusive, except probably the macro key messing with the ctrl key. It actually develops a better habit, as you should be guiding your hands with the f and j key, not the ctrl key, and after a several days, I rarely click it by accident..
   
   
  In Starcraft, you shouldn't really be queuing up should you?


----------



## sari0n

Well, now that you can select multiple buildings it's pretty normal to spam building units buttons.  The black widow doesn't look too busy to me, compared to some of logitech's stuff with the lcd screens and all that it's really not too complicated.


----------



## flaming_june

double tapping with browns is easy.  fruitdealer the uber zerg uses browns I've seen.  Dtapping is only a problem for some on blues.  Most players have to double tap in SC2.  They usually use browns or blacks.  However I've never had any issues with double tapping and gaming in general in any games with blues.  Currently I use browns and topre exclusively.  
   
  If you're looking to buy a keyboard and feel tempted by G15s and the like for 50 or less, don't buy it.  Instead buy a razer black widow for 70usd, or a good mechanical from das, or leopold, or deck. They're worth up to 150usd.


----------



## llama_egg

I don't need back lighted keys, they're pointless. I don't need media keys, I have my media set up _without_ them. I don't need macro keys, I never used them in the first place. All because it's as simplistic _by Razer's standards does not make it simple_. Comparing it to Logitech _does not make it simplistic_. Nothing added to the keyboard will help me type or game, add this onto the fact that I _personally_ consider the thing ugly as sin makes it a significant target for my dislike.
  Quote: 





blisse said:


> I don't understand the way too much happening. Media keys are a plus, and I don't care about the macro keys. Everything else is standard except the shifted function keys, the font, and that the secondary keys are darker and below the regular keys.
> 
> The shifted function keys is so you can hit all the functions with just one hand. If you don't like the logo, turn it off. Your hand naturally covers it anyways when you're typing with both hands. If you don't like the function key, well, who really clicks or looks at that while they're typing. If you don't like gloss, fine. But it doesn't bother me at all. I wash my hands periodically anyways. I don't understand all this hate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





llama_egg said:


> I don't need back lighted keys, they're pointless. I don't need media keys, I have my media set up _without_ them. I don't need macro keys, I never used them in the first place. All because it's as simplistic _by Razer's standards does not make it simple_. Comparing it to Logitech _does not make it simplistic_. Nothing added to the keyboard will help me type or game, add this onto the fact that I _personally_ consider the thing ugly as sin makes it a significant target for my dislike.


 


  There's a version without back lights. Don't use the media keys then. You can still use your custom controls on the keyboard just as easily. Don't use the macro keys then. It's still cheaper than anything else on the market, and it's more widely available. Logitech? Nothing else on any other keyboard will help you at all. And finally, who looks at their keyboard when they're typing. I agree it's preference, but it does not look bad at all. And it has the exact same build quality (as much as can be told since release) minus some key stabilizers.
   
  I don't understand how it looks ugly as sin though. Font? Gloss? But I guess it's preference. Sure it may be ugly to some enthusiast's standards, but ugly as sin? 
   
   
  Not directed at you, but imagine this scenario. A new keyboard has all the regular features as a standard mechanical keyboard with an almost completely standard layout, including some out-of-the-way extra features rarely introduced in mechanical boards, at the expense of bad font, a glossy body and full NKRO. This new keyboard is cheaper than almost every other mechanical keyboard on the market, and is more widely available.
   
   
  But if it's really that disgusting to you, then whatever. Razer can't please everyone, but hopefully they'll please enough people to get them more interested into better keyboards. I'm one of the people on that boat, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## llama_egg

Who looks at their headphones while listening? Who looks at the outside of their car while driving? The insides of their computer case while using it? All different contexts but still the general idea remains.
   
  It's not attractive by any standards of mine, it doesn't click with me, and nothing they added is a feature I want. I never intended to start an argument with my comment, I never said it would be bad for everyone, nor have I ever said it was a bad keyboard, I was asking if the keyboard just doesn't click for others as it does me. Is it a good value? Sure. Is the thing going to be of the greatest build quality? After going through 2 of their mice, I'll tend to say not so much (my current Logitech mouse has been around twice as long as either of my Razer mice, and is still going strong).
   
  If you want to know what I do consider attractive as a keyboard look no farther then the Happy Hacking series. Minimalistic, simple, while adding a feature that once one gets use to actually improves typing.


----------



## crowKAKAWWW

Thats the Xtrac ripper xxl, only 25 bucks! (i paid 20 for my last one...which was like 1/10th the size)
  
  Quote: 





erratik said:


> thats a MASSIVE mousepad.
> 
> what is it


 

   
   
 [size=medium]On another note, im not a fan of the blackwidow's aesthetics either, all those useless extra keys and the font too...and the backlighting is kind of tacky
   
  making keys visible for late night gaming? TURN ON THE LAMP BRO.​[/size]


----------



## Blisse

Condemning every single keyboard with backlight. Good luck turning on a lamp in a LAN. The backlighting is a non-issue. Go look at the no backlight version if you don't like the backlights. I don't... and it's 5 extra keys. Don't make it sound like 20+.


----------



## El_Doug

....am I the only one who gets sufficient light from my monitor to see the keys?


----------



## llama_egg

If you need a light to see your keys, _you're doing it wrong_. The only time I even need to look at my keyboard is when I'm programming, and that's because I'm silly and still can't 100% remember where all the symbols are.
   
  I don't get why you won't just admit that people have preferences instead of defending it at every turn. It's obvious that some people, myself included do not like the aesthetics of the Black Widow, it's just an _ugly_ keyboard that looks like it's trying too hard. You like it, we get that, so do other people, but that doesn't mean that other opinions are wrong, as aesthetics are a _personal_ choice, which is absolutely how you're making it sound.
   
   
  Quote: 





> ....am I the only one who gets sufficient light from my monitor to see the keys?


 
   
  Heck, a monitor can almost give off enough lite to read a book from!


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> ....am I the only one who gets sufficient light from my monitor to see the keys?


 


  Some people have that scroll out keyboard tray thing I think, and it'll maybe block some monitor light depending on the setup. Sometimes I just like pushing it all the way in and attempting to type with like 1cm of clearance above my hands. I'm doing it now. Idk. lol. I don't like the backlights either. $50 dollars for cheap LEDs. But some 'pro gamers' want it, and I'm not going to try and turn them against it. I'm content with the non-backlit version. 
   
  When I play at night, I hate to bother my parents since my computer room doesn't really have a door, so light leaks through straight into their room. I usually don't have the lights turned on for those sessions, or I turn my lamp against the wall. The lighting is sufficient, but you rarely look at your keyboard anyways, so I don't understand.
   
   
  EDIT: And you're arguing against actual facts instead of simplying saying, "I hate the way it looks." Instead, you're saying stuff like, "After going through 2 of their mice, I'll tend to say not so much (my current Logitech mouse has been around twice as long as either of my Razer mice, and is still going strong)", "Minimalistic, simple, while adding a feature that once one gets use to actually improves typing" and "I don't need back lighted keys, they're pointless. I don't need media keys, I have my media set up without them. I don't need macro keys, I never used them in the first place. All because it's as simplistic by Razer's standards does not make it simple. Comparing it to Logitech does not make it simplistic. Nothing added to the keyboard will help me type or game", which are wholly up for debate. Your opinion however, is not.
   
  Soz lol, I just find it fun to argue or try to argue back and forth. I don't mean anything bad by these. Sorry if anyone is offended lol.


----------



## llama_egg

Sigh, OK, let's get things straight here.
   
  Quote: 





> And you're arguing against actual facts instead of simplying saying, "I hate the way it looks."


 

 You mean the _multiple _times I've mentioned that I personally consider the thing ugly? I said that quite a while back, that is where this whole discussion began. And yes, to me minimalistic is something pleasing to my eye, which is why I also brought that up multiple times.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Instead, you're saying stuff like...


 
   
  The reason for me saying that stuff to begin with was in response to your;
   
  Quote: 





> A new keyboard has all the regular features as a standard mechanical keyboard with an almost completely standard layout, including some out-of-the-way extra features rarely introduced in mechanical boards


 
   
  You yourself decided to bring in things other than looks, so I replied in kind, mentioning that all the "features" they keyboard comes with are absolutely useless to me, so it is in no way a selling point. Much like my past experience in Razer makes me weary about their build quality. I'm only going to care about a feature if I deem that it's going to help me.
   
  Quote: 





> which are wholly up for debate. Your opinion however, is not.


 
   
  I don't believe I ever once mentioned that I wanted to debate one's opinion, much as I never said that your opinion is wrong. You brought up counter-points, so I said why I _believe_ none of those things matter.


----------



## Blisse

Yay arguments. I like and I agree with you.


----------



## erratik

ive never seen the appeal of backlit keyboards.
   
  who has time to look at their keyboards while gaming


----------



## sari0n

Out of curiosity, how old are you guys?  I dunno but I like backlit keys.  Most of my friends in highschool and college like backlit keys and shiny stuff too.  I think it's just something that younger people think is cool, and since gaming is often associated with the younger generations then it makes sense that gaming keyboards would be of that style.
  A lot of gaming equipment is loaded with LED's and light up unnecessarily, so there's no reason not to have your keyboard do it as well, it just goes with the look.  For instance, one of my good friend's mouse lights up, his desktop tower lights up, his headset lights up, his external hdd's light up, his usb hubs light up, no reason not to have his keyboard light up as well.  If you were going for a more minimalist design then you probably wouldn't want a keyboard like that.  The way I see it is like having aluminum fridges and appliances in a modern kitchen or classical wooden stuff in a more traditional kitchen.
   
  In my opinion backlit keys aren't totally useless.  I do find myself scrutinizing my unlit keyboard sometimes in dim lighting conditions to find those function keys that I don't use very often.  The backlighting makes the keys pop out more so you can find what you're looking for at a quick glance.


----------



## llama_egg

I'm only 23 and I find most of the heavy lighting tech get's these days to be tacky. The only lights on my rig would be the sensitivity settings on my mouse, the num/caps/scroll locks on my keyboard and digits on my motherboard, otherwise everything is very minimalist, I even re-cabled my PSU and fan cables to help it look clean.
   
  Heck, tons of people grab glowing fans for no reason other than to glow, the only time stuff like that looks nice in a rig is when it's done with a design in mind, otherwise there's nothing nice about a random dull blue glow coming from your computer.
   
  Another example is I enjoy the simple, wooden style of the Audeze LCD-2's compared to the busy HD800's.
   
  Either way, a little light can help draw the eye, too much and it suddenly looks like you're vomiting some glowing toxin on everything!


----------



## crowKAKAWWW

I'm 19 and I used to buy into "gamer" peripherals...my whole setup was almost razer at one point (no razer stuff atm!) I picked up on the fact that there were probably better brands that I didn't know about for equal if not better prices...
   
  So I started doing a little bit of research on things I would buy, and in the case of headphones, it led me to head-fi 
  For keyboards, geek-hack where I decided to get a filco majestouch.
   
  I'd say that the backlit and shiny keyboards are geared towards people that don't question whether or not they are really getting what they are paying for, but assume so because of the ridiculous prices they payed (...beats by dr dre ;P) Basically just the average joe


----------



## Blisse

17. I turn off the logo on my keyboard, and if I didn't have to install Razer's mouse drivers, I would do the same to my mouse. I don't like looking or having old looking stuff, but I'll make an exception with the HD650s. Trying to get rid of the tacky window on my computer case now. It wasn't my decision to buy the case in the first place. I buy what works. Or as close as possible for convenience.


----------



## mralexosborn

I am 15 and love my cute little Razer mouse and keyboard. Honestly I think it is will worth it; the mouse is great ergonomics wise and the keyboard is just so springy to type on. Lights in moderation are okay. Everything I have that has lights matches. Case fan is blue, mouse lights up blue, keyboard logo glows blue (NOT THE DAMN KEYS) and my uDac had a little blue LED. It's cute and it is enough to see around my desk when I have no lights on. Although I was concerned about Razer build quality at first due to their nice luster and aesthetic, I can say I now feel their products are well build. By no means am I a Razer fanboy but they make cheaper peripherals than Logitech yet they have more of a quality touch to their products. 
   
  I need to replace my case though. UPS "modded" it, now it has extra ventilation due to a nice gash in the rear.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> ....am I the only one who gets sufficient light from my monitor to see the keys?


 

 I don't and my primary computer is a Eyefinity rig with 3x 23" monitors. It just depends on where your keyboard is placed.

  
  Quote: 





erratik said:


> ive never seen the appeal of backlit keyboards.
> 
> who has time to look at their keyboards while gaming


 
   
  Backlights aren't for gaming. When you're gaming, you've already indexed your fingers on the controls and rarely, if ever, need to move them.
   
  Backlights are useful for instances where you shift out of typing position in the dark. Need to use the numpad for a calculator function? It's often faster to get there and get back if you have a backlight. Same for finding symbol keys, using the PU/PD cluster, and the F-keys. It's also nice for initially indexing your hands on the keyboard without spending a few seconds fumbling around for the indexing bumps. Sure, anyone that's memorized the keyboard layout and has good proprioceptive sense will have no use for backlit keys. But that's a pretty small portion of the population and after that it's just a matter of preference.
   
  My Steelseries board (yay for local vendors) doesn't have backlit keys, but I can certainly see how they can be useful.


----------



## vagarach

Enermax Aurora in silver is what I use. A solid block of aluminium with plastic keys, the thing weighs a ton and the all-silver look matches my (old style) macbook pro very nicely  I've had it for around 3 years now, the finish is just like it was when I bought it.
   
  The key action is stiff and has some of the feel of those big clickety-clackety IBM keyboards even though it uses the same scissor technology that is used in laptop keyboards.
   
  When viewed from an off-angle the grey colour of the labels disappears and the whole board looks like a blank expanse of silver. Very nice!


----------



## llama_egg

Checked out a few pictures of it, definitely a nice looking keyboard, but would never trade mechanical switches for it.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





vagarach said:


> Enermax Aurora in silver is what I use. A solid block of aluminium with plastic keys, the thing weighs a ton and the all-silver look matches my (old style) macbook pro very nicely  I've had it for around 3 years now, the finish is just like it was when I bought it.
> 
> The key action is stiff and has some of the feel of those big clickety-clackety IBM keyboards even though it uses the same scissor technology that is used in laptop keyboards.
> 
> When viewed from an off-angle the grey colour of the labels disappears and the whole board looks like a blank expanse of silver. Very nice!


 


  I love the Caesar, the bigger brother of the Aurora.  My one problem with keyboards of this type is that I broke two keys off of my first Caesar by nails getting stuck in them as far as I can remember. As far as durability, the rest of it was great, but this struck me as a glaring failure (that I overlooked and bought a new one ).


----------



## NomadicAce

Black Unicomp spacesaver, blank black keys, replaced (num, caps, scroll) lock leds with dull red and took off the unicomp logo...beautiful is beautiful.
   
  Buckling springs, there is no comparison.


----------



## commandercup

Awesome to know that Head-Fi has some keyboard geeks too. I've been trolling on here and on geekhack for a while looking at keyboards and headsets.
   
  Here's my current keyboard (Filco Tenkeyless Brown Switches):


----------



## Tordenskjold

Cherry G80-3000 in the click-point-variant. Gold Crosspoint contacts and what they call MX-technology make it a pleasure to use. Had a Cherry eVolution Stream before and it was done for after 7 months under heavy use, the new one now lastst two years and works still fine.


----------



## El_Doug

that looks like MarineKingPrime's keyboard   did you customize that pattern yourself, or can it be purchased that way? 
  
  Quote: 





commandercup said:


> Awesome to know that Head-Fi has some keyboard geeks too. I've been trolling on here and on geekhack for a while looking at keyboards and headsets.
> 
> Here's my current keyboard (Filco Tenkeyless Brown Switches):


----------



## flaming_june

fingers crossed, maybe he'll win this season.


----------



## sari0n

I ended up getting a Razer Black Widow.  I thought it looked sort of cool so I just got it, even if the gloss is a bit cheesy I prefer the modern look over the other more classic mechanical keyboards in the same price range.
  Just my thoughts...
  - The gloss does suck, it gets dusty and attracts finger prints and even microfiber wipes don't help that much.  I wonder if you can disassemble the keyboard and sand-blast the gloss part or something.
  - Not so sure about quality, the keyboard is very heavy and well built but I feel like they keys aren't that precise.  It feels like the force required to press keys varies a bit from key to key and the action isn't always the same for the same push.  Like sometimes I'll hit a key and it'll be a nice clean action and click but other times the same key will feel like there's some resistance and it's a bit mushy.  On all of the scissor keyboards I've used the keys are all pretty much identical.  Maybe I'm just not used to mechanical keys or I need to "break in" the keyboard a little.  Also having some trouble with certain keys.
  - My esc key doesn't click and the backspace key is mushy, shift key is also iffy.  I'm actually requesting a replacement.  Normally I wouldn't care too much but for a $70 keyboard I'm not going to settle for anything less than perfect.
  - I don't mind the funky font but I hate how the alternative functions on the keys are in a gray color which is really hard to see.  I dunno about you people arguing about backlit keys being too flashy but to be honest I'm already missing them...  The only problem is that besides being almost $50 more, the blackwidow ultimate doesn't light up the alternative functions of the keys which is what I need the most.
  - fn key on the left side of the keyboard means I usually have to use two hands to use the media keys.
  - I find myself hitting the macro key in the lower left corner of the keyboard occasionally when I intend to hit the ctrl key.
  - Double tapping with blue switches is not an issue for me
   
  I don't find mechanical switches to be THAT amazing... I guess I'm not a big keyboard guy but I can definitely see myself going back to normal membrane switches.


----------



## llama_egg

To each their own, a good chunk of people who finally get to try a mechanical keyboard normally don't look back, but it is a different feeling that can get a bit getting use to, that's for sure.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





			
				sari0n said:
			
		

> *sari0n*


 


  I can't. 
  My hands are big enough to hit the media keys with my left hand, since we really shouldn't be touching the onboard volume anyways. And the key is on the right hand side.  The gloss sucks, but it's bloody cold so I'm always wearing a hoody, and basically it's large enough that my palm doesn't really touch it. But summer may be painful. I also use the hoody to wipe it clean quickly. The keys you mentioned are indeed mushy. But I feel that it's because I'm pressing down on them at a weird angle. If I press down at different angles, there's an angle where it doesn't feel mushy at all. I still find myself hitting the M5 key as well. But it only happens rarely. I made myself use those indents on the f and j to position my hands. Double tapping is fine, but I haven't played any games in a while which required them. 
   
  I used those Dell keyboards at school, and they honestly hurt after typing on a mechanical for 2-3 weeks. It just feels, slower? And I am HATING the 2KRO. Probably the reason I will replace this, even though I really want the media keys. 
   
  I like the way the lighting is built into the frame for the scroll lock, number lock and caps lock.


----------



## sari0n

Well, mechanical is very nice, but it's not so great (for me) that I wouldn't go back to membranes.  I loved the lighting for the scroll/number/cap locks too but I don't ever really use any of those so unfortunately I don't get to see the cool lighting most of the time.  The thing you mentioned about the angle of hitting the keys is very true, it's part of the reason why I don't like it so much.  Overall still a very good typing experience though, I do like it and I'm probably going to keep it.


----------



## mralexosborn

I have none of those problems with my BlackWidow, hmm. All of my keys click evenly. I will agree that the grey is VERY hard to see but usually it isn't a problem. I think they do help me type a bit faster since you have to put less pressure on the keys. 
  I love the tactile feel, I guess it just isn't for you then.


----------



## LantherZero

I use an IBM model M.


----------



## revolink24

lantherzero said:


> I use an IBM model M.




If you read this thread, you'd know you're not the only one.


----------



## googleborg

model Ms will probably survive into the 22nd century, and that's under use, even the plastic they are made from (at least my silver badged '86) feels more solid than modern plastics, and they are actually resistant to gamers with a temper :O
   
  they are however, a cliched, cultish (see how i call my a silver badge? that _means _something), consumer retro-fetish that really bugs me for some reason.  much better to be had unless you like noisy, insensitive keyboards.  and gaming on them is dreadful bar their _truly amazing _tolerance of being rage-smashed.  must be something to do with being capacitive switched and having a solid steel backplate >_>


----------



## livewire

This.
  Lenovo multimedia remote.


----------



## sari0n

Are there any tenkeyless mechanical keyboards for around $100?


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> Are there any tenkeyless mechanical keyboards for around $100?


 


  Seconded. Also good if they could ship to Canada. You know.


----------



## sari0n

I just did some research... the Filco ones actually aren't uber expensive but they're extremely rare outside of Japan.  Cherry makes a few rather old ones, I saw a few on Ebay but couldn't find any other information on them.  What really intrigues me are some clones made by a chinese company.  They're called Noppoo Choc Minis, and the reviews are apparently pretty good.  I can only find them on ebay though from a very new seller and they're just above 100.  I'm going to ask some of my friends/relatives that live in China to see if they can find any.
  Review:
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:14962
  It's like exactly what I'm looking for, hopefully I'll be able to find one >.>


----------



## flaming_june

You guys are just all too late.  Pre starcraf2 I had two filcos and an irocks browns keyboard.  Now you can only find them via forums or in Japan.


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> I just did some research... the Filco ones actually aren't uber expensive but they're extremely rare outside of Japan.  Cherry makes a few rather old ones, I saw a few on Ebay but couldn't find any other information on them.  What really intrigues me are some clones made by a chinese company.  They're called Noppoo Choc Minis, and the reviews are apparently pretty good.  I can only find them on ebay though from a very new seller and they're just above 100.  I'm going to ask some of my friends/relatives that live in China to see if they can find any.
> Review:
> http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:14962
> It's like exactly what I'm looking for, hopefully I'll be able to find one >.>


 


 What are you saying they are clones of? lol
   
  Anyway, elitekeyboards will hopefully be selling Leopolds soon (no word on pricing, though).
   
  You can still get Ducky keyboards from pchome or whatever, and perhaps they'll get filcos back in stock from time to time.
   
  I currently have 3 filco boards - one fullsize (black), two tenkeyless (brown & blue).


----------



## ex0du5

Logitech Illuminated Keyboard.
   
  Absolutely fantastic keyboard. The backlight is great with very little bleed. The keys are similar to oversized laptop keys, but with a longer throw. They use a scissor switch, which is fantastic for tactile feedback. There is a very clear depression to the key once you hit the trigger. It's also fantastically quiet. For those who like a keyboard with good tactile feedback, but don't want the sound of a mechanical keyboard, check it out. It's similar to the Razer Lycosa, but far superior in terms of build quality and feel.


----------



## sari0n

Actually I'm not sure if they're clones or not.  The thread speculating about them before they came out said they were.  They definitely look good though.
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?t=9682


----------



## thread

I usually like low-profile keyboards, but the Kinesis Freestyle has nice, smooth action on the keys. I use one of these with the VIP addon at work, and absolutely love it. I tried the Kinesis Advantage as well, but there were some things I just did not like about it.
   
  http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/freestyle-vip-features.htm
   

   
  Oh, and I type the Dvorak layout.


----------



## 12345142

Just got a Unicomp Spacesaver a few weeks ago, and I'm loving it. There's no build problems on my Spacesaver, like people have reported.


----------



## gorb

Bought some more boards 
   
  Currently have 3 Filco Majestouch keyboards - one fullsize black, two tenkeyless (one brown & one blue).
   
  Bought a fullsize with browns from a guy on geekhack yesterday, and ordered a tenkeyless Majestouch 2 with reds from amazon/the keyboard company just a few minutes ago :x


----------



## flaming_june

Now you just need the filco red on amazon, the filco sprayed blue on amazon, other cherry switches boards and the realforce/hhkp boards.


----------



## gorb

Well the topre boards aren't filcos, but I do want to try at least one...I'm not particularly interested in the HHKB though.  I did want a shiny blue filco but I don't need another brown or blue switch keyboard atm.  Hopefully elitekeyboards gets some fullsize leopolds in soon though, I might buy one for work so I don't have to leave a relatively pricey board there.  The $99 pricing on the tenkeyless ones is great - much cheaper than the filcos.
   
  Anyway, I need a new avr and subwoofer so no more keyboards for awhile


----------



## flaming_june

I would suggest you not to try the topre switch boards.  After you do, you don't wana go back to the filcos.  

 I have the limited edition white filco tenkeyless and I'm having trouble using it over the hhkp.  topre switches just feel so much better.


----------



## iCantSee

Dell laptop !!!!!!!!!!!OH YE!


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





flaming_june said:


> I would suggest you not to try the topre switch boards.  After you do, you don't wana go back to the filcos.
> 
> I have the limited edition white filco tenkeyless and I'm having trouble using it over the hhkp.  topre switches just feel so much better.


 
   
  I still plan on buying a topre or two someday, although I'm not sure what weights I'd want to get.  I'm sure I'll still enjoy the cherry switches 
   
  Here's my little collection so far - the majestouch 2 with red switches should be on my doorstep when I get home from work:
  http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/8968/keyboards.png
   
  edit: here it is 
  http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7985/filcored01.jpg
 http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4616/filcored02.jpg


----------



## A<aA?

i use an apple one. it's pretty good.


----------



## revolink24

I've been keyboard spotting. Watching Liquid'Tyler's (a professional Starcraft player) livestream, I discovered that he used a Filco. My faith in humanity has been restored.


----------



## El_Doug

check out the GSL, over half the player use filcos  
  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I've been keyboard spotting. Watching Liquid'Tyler's (a professional Starcraft player) livestream, I discovered that he used a Filco. My faith in humanity has been restored.


----------



## revolink24

el_doug said:


> check out the GSL, over half the player use filcos




That's awesome. It's amazing they haven't been bought out by Logitech like all the other pro gamers.


----------



## llama_egg

If I remember correctly, GSL was the reasoning behind the massive amount of people suddenly wanting FILCO's.


----------



## gorb

I don't even know what GSL is :O


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Filco + G9x
 DT-35 + G1

 They are all great imho lol


----------



## youngngray

I really like the Logitech K800 I'm using right now. It's just pretty much fantastic for anything I want to do with it. Typing is way easier and the back light is just awesome. Its actually activated by a proximity sensor so you don't even have to touch it for the lights to come on.

On a side note, I'm also using a M$ Wireless Mobile Mouse 4000 which is normally meant for portable use, but its better than the wired thing I was using.


----------



## mralexosborn

I still love my BlackWidow despite odd key positions. Quality is up there IMO.


----------



## Blisse

Does anyone play Osu using a mechanical keyboard? I'm using the BlackWidow, and wanted to know if the high release point of the Cherry Blues affect the multiple tapping in any way, and if it does, are Cherry Browns better?


----------



## sari0n

Depends on your key mashing style.  I haven't played that game before but never had any problems with my cherry blue's not registering from very fast tapping.
  Just got my Noppoo Choc Mini with cherry browns yesterday.  It's so small and cute =P


----------



## daisangen

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I'm using the BlackWidow, and wanted to know if the high release point of the Cherry Blues affect the multiple tapping in any way, and if it does, are Cherry Browns better?


 
   
  You be the judge.
  
  I think the whole "blues suck for gaming" is some utterly dumb OCN faggotry. There is absolutely nothing wrong with blues with regards to gaming. I'll take my blues or Topre any day over the oh-so-awesome browns. Yes, I owned a brown board and wanted to love it, but it was the worst mechanical switch I have ever tried. It is basically a linear switch ruined by the sand-like friction at the actuation point.
   
  End of rant.


----------



## Blisse

daisangen said:


> You be the judge.
> 
> I think the whole "blues suck for gaming" is some utterly dumb OCN faggotry. There is absolutely nothing wrong with blues with regards to gaming. I'll take my blues or Topre any day over the oh-so-awesome browns. Yes, I owned a brown board and wanted to love it, but it was the worst mechanical switch I have ever tried. It is basically a linear switch ruined by the sand-like friction at the actuation point.
> 
> End of rant.




Aha. I was convinced of it too.

But Osu eventually requires something ridiculous like 40 alternating clicks of z and x in a row at like 10 clicks a second, so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing because I missed the beat, but because my keyboard couldn't handle it. 

I'll test further and see what I get.


----------



## El_Doug

My 55g topre just arrived today.... WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE!? 
   
   
  I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.  If anyone wants to buy a Filco Tenkeyless Brown, shoot me a pm


----------



## Blisse

el_doug said:


> My 55g topre just arrived today.... WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE!?
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.  If anyone wants to buy a Filco Tenkeyless Brown, shoot me a pm




Shipping costs! Fuuu.

I wanted to buy that Otaku Leopold from EliteKeyboards, but it doesn't come in Blues... Trying to get rid of this BlackWidow.


----------



## sari0n

My blackwidow keyboard used to annoy me to no end because some of the keys would stop clicking... maybe I'm ocd but I'm just really annoyed when all the keys click except for a few, so that's why I went for brown.  Too bad there isn't very much market for mechanical keyboards in the US, choices are super limited by both styles and switch type.


----------



## gorb

they're not really limited...you can get all of these easily in the US:
  leopolds (mx black, blue, brown) from elite keyboards
  topres from elite keyboards, filcos (black, brown, blue, red) from amazon
  das keyboards (brown or blue)
  deck keyboards (black or clear)
  the various "gaming" keyboards from razer (blue), xarmor (blue or brown), steelseries (black), zowie (brown)
  unicomps (buckling spring)
  probably several more that i forgot


----------



## flaming_june

el_doug said:


> My 55g topre just arrived today.... WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE!?
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.  If anyone wants to buy a Filco Tenkeyless Brown, shoot me a pm




Kind of how I felt after getting the HHKB


----------



## Somnambulist

After reading about Topre's I almost want to skip Cherry's altogether haha.


----------



## El_Doug




----------



## revolink24

Well I guess that sums up your feelings on the filco in retrospect nicely. What do you think about the 55g vs the venerable Model M in terms of key feel?


----------



## El_Doug

the 55g still takes far less effort to push down than the model M.  there is still a nice point at which actuation occurs with the topre, but it is certainly not as abruptly strong as with the buckling spring.  honestly, this may be the best typing experience of all time.  an excellent mid-point between the cherries and the springs.


----------



## revolink24

Very cool. I'd love to check one out, but not sure if I can justify the price over my trusty stash of Model Ms (and the endless lust for audio gear).

Sometimes I find the Model M to be slightly too resistant for RTS playing (aka feeding my Starcraft addiciton) but man those are expensive.


----------



## FLHKE

After years of using the Logitech X-Slim (which is actually a great keyboard), I'm rocking a Cherry Mechanical G80-3000
   
  Best thing I've ever typed on, but I might change it to get a Blue MX equipped keyboard some day


----------



## TheAnomaly

i got my das keyboard ultimate about 3 years ago and i think it was a great purchase. since then, though, i've realized there are actually keyboard enthusiasts out there! so, great thread.
   
  i have one question regarding the das: has anybody else had issues with the keys inverting at high typing speed? i have read reports of this occurring during very fast typing and i believe my model may exhibit some of that behavior. i can get up to 120ish wpm on the das keyboard on a good day, and i have noticed an odd tendency to confuse certain letters only when using that keyboard.


----------



## music_man

the das pro 's' is one of my favorite things. it put my realforce in the closet! plus metadot's customer service should be a model for all other companies to follow. i do not have that problem at all. as you see i do not hit caps for non formal letters. with that, i can hit almost 140 wpm on it for a few minutes! if i am typing properly with caps i can sustain a little over 100. i could not do that on a realforce,rubber dome, or buckling spring. i did not want the otaku,ultimate so i was hoping they would use lasered or dye sub and finally they did use lasered. it has held up great. although they are pretty shiny but so was the realforce. i wish next they use pbt. the unicomp is a steal for the quality of the keycaps but i hate the overall keyboard. i look no further than the das unless they introduce a better model.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Can anybody recommend me a good wireless keyboard for a Macbook Pro? Is the Apple keyboard the only option? I occasionally do some gaming (nothing hardcore), but I can't have a keyboard that will ignore multiple key-presses or combinations.  I'm looking to spend about $50-80


----------



## Peter2290

I'm using a Das Model S Professional Silent and it's awesome.


----------



## mralexosborn

A good wireless keyboard? Do those exist?


----------



## sari0n

Wireless mechanical, probably not.
  Logitech makes some nice wireless keyboards though.  I really like their k800's, they make a few keyboards with that style of sort of rounded keys.  I find them really easy to type on and almost as nice as mechanical keys although in a different way.  I guess they're mushier although still comfortable.


----------



## flaming_june

ione does make a wireless mechanical though.


----------



## BigBird

At the moment i am using a very chicklet feel keyboard for desktop from Logitech.  Its the Illuminated keyboard (its not the k800 its the original) they offer, in terms of future its basic but its a good change from my former keyboard. )


----------



## r1n7r4h

Are there any mechanical keyboards besides the Das Model S Ultimate Silent that have blank keycaps? I know about the Leopold Otaku but I can't seem to find any else. Those two are the same price after the Das student discount and I could care less about the glossy finish.


----------



## sari0n

Quote: 





flaming_june said:


> ione does make a wireless mechanical though.


 


  Ah, I never saw that one before.  Wireless mechanical keyboards are usually very uncommon though, I believe.


----------



## Somnambulist

New silent HHKB out! I would love to try Topres.
  http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/16/pfu-outs-faster-quieter-type-s-happy-hacking-keyboard-for-overa/


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> New silent HHKB out! I would love to try Topres.
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/16/pfu-outs-faster-quieter-type-s-happy-hacking-keyboard-for-overa/


 


  ahahahahaha
   

  Quote: 





> It's on sale now for ¥30,000 ($371.61)


 
   
  fml
   
  I'm happy with my $70 BlackWidow and waiting for a $100 Noppoo Choc Mini...


----------



## music_man

the following is solely my own personal feeling and i mean no harm. the realforce and hhkb feel like a little stiffer rubber dome to me. sort of like a keytronics. my very favorite is mx blue.


----------



## reedO

I'm slapping down the keys on an oem cherry board with mx black mech switches


----------



## dirkpitt45

So getting my first paycheck of the summer this week;* *MetaDot Das Keyboard Ultimate model S worth buying? I've currently got a logitech illuminated, which I like a lot actually. But I think it's time for a change. I'll probably be buying a laptop and some hdd's from NCIX, and they have it (http://ncix.com/products/?sku=54109&vpn=DASK3ULTIMS1SI%20(8%2055800%2000119%207)&manufacture=Metadot) for $124.99.
   
  But I also ran into a steel series mechanical keyboard, for much less. http://ncix.com/products/?sku=54386&vpn=64225&manufacture=Steelseries Does anyone have any experience with it? It uses MX blacks, while the Das has browns. Is the DAS keyboard worth the extra $40?


----------



## Nihsnek

DAS > Steelseries. Check out Filco though, it would be better than both yet maybe more expensive and harder to find.


----------



## TSIG

I just use the Apple Keyboard which I'm not particularly fond of, but it works.


----------



## El_Doug

the old apple rubber domes were fine, run-of-the-mill, but usable. 
   
  the new flat aluminum keyboards with what feels like 1mm of travel are absolutely terrible for typing or gaming!  heck, even with casual web browsing, my fingertips were hurting in no time.  that, on top of the fact that all of the keys are perfectly flat relative to each other (as opposed to having different levels and angles based on the rows) makes these pretty, but utterly useless keyboards
  
  Quote: 





tsig said:


> I just use the Apple Keyboard which I'm not particularly fond of, but it works.


----------



## Chromako

Same here! Clicky sounds make it seem like you're always doing something important!. And the cherry blue's are really comfortable. And reliable.
   
  The blank keys are fantastic as it keeps peeps from messing with my computer 
   
  One drawback: I really dislike the shiny finish. It just gets dirty too quickly. 
  Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Das Keyboard Ultimate, blue Cherrys.
> 
> .


----------



## the wizard of oz

Does anyone know of a keyboard with keys that are made of something else than plastic?


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> Does anyone know of a keyboard with keys that are made of something else than plastic?


 


  I think either the manufacturing costs would be too high with non-plastic keycaps or the design wouldn't work as well. However, there are several different types of plastic keycaps for you to look at if you want. Plastic is probably the most durable for the cost. Other materials would probably be only for novelty.


----------



## livewire

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> Does anyone know of a keyboard with keys that are made of something else than plastic?


 


 Cheese


----------



## livewire

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> Does anyone know of a keyboard with keys that are made of something else than plastic?


 


 Laser light


----------



## livewire

Candy hearts


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

These keys are made of awesome:
  http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/9836/


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> These keys are made of awesome:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/9836/


 

 I think gold would be cheaper...


----------



## Ra97oR

Love my Steelseries 6GV2, much cheaper than the Filico with the same build quality and the keys I wanted (Cherry MX Black).


----------



## Shike

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> Does anyone know of a keyboard with keys that are made of something else than plastic?


 


  I'd suggest looking at Datamancer:
   
  http://www.datamancer.net/keyboards/keyboards.htm
   
  Keyboards made of win . . . and prices made of heart attacks.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





shike said:


> I'd suggest looking at Datamancer:
> 
> http://www.datamancer.net/keyboards/keyboards.htm
> 
> Keyboards made of win . . . and prices made of heart attacks.


 


  I remember someone somewhere said they made their typewriter into a keyboard. :|
   
  Also, people don't like SteelSeries because their layout is very questionable, and Blacks aren't too popular if you want to use the keyboard for more than gaming.


----------



## livewire

Quote: 





shike said:


> I'd suggest looking at Datamancer:
> 
> http://www.datamancer.net/keyboards/keyboards.htm
> 
> Keyboards made of win . . . and prices made of heart attacks.


 


 Those are awesome!
  Now where did I put my defibrulator?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





livewire said:


> Those are awesome!
> Now where did I put my defibrulator?


 

 I think the steam-powered android has it... 
   
  Wow...Just wow.  That stuff's amazing.


----------



## Shike

Indeed.  Imagine my reaction when I _immediately_ recognized the keyboard on Warehouse 13 and where it came from.


----------



## sari0n

I believe there are some aluminum keyboards that have a slightly more realistic price. Apple and Siig make some, and maybe some others too.  There are also those silicone and cloth keyboards.  Those are the only practical ones I can think of.


----------



## the wizard of oz

It was a serious question. Recent scientific studies have revealed that nearly all plastics leech endocrine disrupting chemicals into our body, inducing effects like cancer, obesity, behaviour problems, and infertility...
   
  I have a bamboo keyboard and mouse, but with plastic keys & scroll button, so I've actually been using my Apple keyboard & Thanko Silent mouse, since they are more comfortable.
   
  But the seriousness of the petrochemical problem has been bugging me for a week now since watching a documentary on this issue. I don't see myself quite renouncing the use of a computer just yet. I'd just given up my mobile phone use, for electromagnetic smog reasons, but it appears the sources of pollution to the living cell are must vaster than what I imaged...


----------



## Shike

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> It was a serious question. Recent scientific studies have revealed that nearly all plastics leech endocrine disrupting chemicals into our body, inducing effects like cancer, obesity, behaviour problems, and infertility...
> 
> I have a bamboo keyboard and mouse, but with plastic keys & scroll button, so I've actually been using my Apple keyboard & Thanko Silent mouse, since they are more comfortable.
> 
> But the seriousness of the petrochemical problem has been bugging me for a week now since watching a documentary on this issue. I don't see myself quite renouncing the use of a computer just yet. I'd just given up my mobile phone use, for electromagnetic smog reasons, but it appears the sources of pollution to the living cell are must vaster than what I imaged...


 

 I'm the type that bets on it being conspiracy theory based diatribe.  It's like those that scream vaccines creates autism when studies have disproved it time and time again.  The reason we're obese isn't because of the plastic in the keyboards, it's the sitting typing at the keyboard while scarfing down three Big Macs, a large Coke, etc.  As for behavior problems, they've always existed, the difference is we're expanding our definitions and symptoms continuously.  This means that those that would have passed for just being slow/stupid/hazy are fitting into disorder classifications.  As for cancer, there's tons of variables making it very hard pointing it to a single cause.  Same with infertility, riding a bike for a certain amount of time or your lap getting hot can help those along the way.
   
  If you think about the numbers, you can die from billions of things a day.  Depriving yourself based on the mumblings of conspiracy theorists about one way you can that they can't prove is silly.


----------



## the wizard of oz

These are serious scientific studies I'm talking about, not mumblings of conspiracy theorists!
   
  And it didn't say it was the reason behind all cancers, obesity or the other problems I mentioned. Sources of those affections are multiple indeed.
   
  But have you even bothered looking up researches done on endocrine disrupting chemicals ? Before disregarding something, and considering a concern as silly, you might want to check it out.
   
Ana Soto, Shanna Swan, Niels Skakkebaek, Andreas Kortenkamp, Jerrold Heindel, Philippe Grandjean & Linda Birnbaum, to name a few, have some interesting results about the interaction of Bisphenol A, Phthalates, PBDE's & other chemical compounds with our body...


----------



## Shike

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> These are serious scientific studies I'm talking about, not mumblings of conspiracy theorists!


 

 Fine, what video are you talking about so I can find the peer reviewed and fully cited studies they're using?
   
  As for the ones you linked to: note most of those refer to ingestion or breathing, and have been pulled off shelves almost entirely.
   
  The stuff used in your keyboard though?  ABS.  While some fear ABS might have health impact it's been in use since the 50's with no evidence of health impact.  ABS pipes has been used in various pipes that carry water in homes since the past 20-30 years.


----------



## the wizard of oz

The documentary _La Grande Invasion_ by Stéphane Horel isn't available outside France yet. However, her eponymous 2008 book might be.
   
  You'd be quite surprised by how many products contain those chemicals around you. From your remote control to the upholstering of your car or the majority of cosmetics. They aren't off the shelves by even a percent.
   
  That something has been in use for a long time doesn't hold proof that something is safe. That there's no evidence yet, doesn't mean there won't be any soon. Those scientists are only in the beginning of their research, and have made tremendous progress in the last few years.


----------



## Shike

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> The documentary _La Grande Invasion_ by Stéphane Horel isn't available outside France yet. However, her eponymous 2008 book might be.


 

 Since it's a documentary surely you can reference the studies they pulled regarding which plastic chemical products correct?  Did the documentary say anything about ABS, or are they referring just to the sub group you linked?
   
   
  Quote: 





> You'd be quite surprised by how many products contain those chemicals around you. From your remote control to the upholstering of your car or the majority of cosmetics. They aren't off the shelves by even a percent.


 
   
  Read: ingestion or inhalation.  Many BPA products (that would pose harm I should say, like water bottles) got yanked off shelves fast when even the question of whether it was toxic was posed.  I take it you aren't eating your remote are you?
   
   
  Quote: 





> That something has been in use for a long time doesn't hold proof that something is safe. That there's no evidence yet, doesn't mean there won't be any soon. Those scientists are only in the beginning of their research, and have made tremendous progress in the last few years.


 
   
  The toxicity of the plastic mentioned is due to additives to make them more pliable/soft such as PVC (though once again, inhalation and ingestion are concerns like children eating soft plastic toys).  ABS is a hard plastic that doesn't have the additives in question.
   
  Your keyboard keys should be perfectly safe.  In other news, did you check under your sink to see what piping was used?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'm just going to drop my two cents in here:
   
  1. Given the accumulated amount of time your fingers touch a keyboard, the amount of transference is negligible.
   
  2. Many of these plastics that are toxic, are toxic in drastically high amounts, more than the average human will ever come in contact with. Bonus points for most not being the sort of persistent compounds, like lead, that once in your system never leave.
   
  3. Not all plastic is toxic and not all to the same degree.


----------



## the wizard of oz

I understood the ingestion & inhalation part. What you underestimate is the dust part, & how not only children insert their fingers in their mouth, even if adults aren't always consciously aware of it.
  Plastics do age; are suspect to erosion. Fine particles get absorbed into water, plants, animals & also us humans.
   
  And yes, nearly all of the evacuation piping I know of is PVC. Not good. Without mentioning Teflon on copper piping here and there. Since all water is in a cycle somewhere along the line.
   
  PBDE
  http://www.seattlepi.com/default/article/PBDEs-They-are-everywhere-they-accumulate-and-1232414.php
   
  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17711188
   
  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18800511
   
  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18589991
   
  BPA
  http://www.ewg.org/reports/bisphenola
  www.efsa.europa.eu/en/scdocs/doc/s428.pdf
   
  Phthalates
  ...
   
   
  N.B. Post in progress. Taking a break.
   
  & I do understand that not all plastics are the same.


----------



## Shike

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I'm just going to drop my two cents in here:
> 
> 1. Given the accumulated amount of time your fingers touch a keyboard, the amount of transference is negligible.
> 
> ...


 

  
  Thank you for basically making the points that I couldn't make so bluntly.
   
  @Wizard
   
  The amount of particles you're getting is dismal, and ABS isn't nearly that bad (as in, any amount of toxicity in it is largely questioned).  Worrying about your keyboard seems like a waste of time when as you said, your piping is plastic all over the place.  The good thing about PVC is that it's pretty much inert unless it's on fire, which then it releases toxic fumes (double edged sword of its fire resistance).  These fumes do break down, but can be quite deadly till they do (as in you're not worrying about cancer, more insta-death).
   
  In regards to BPA, it was found that mostly premature babies that were exposed to it 24/7 developed problems as they couldn't properly dilute and rid themselves of it with fully functioning livers and kidneys.  There was also problems with those being exposed to it in large amount while in the womb.  However, the companies feared backlash and kicked away from it when used in things that are most likely to give the highest dosage.  Governments are also taking initiative regarding it when used in products that would be most likely to harm children in the womb and premature ones.
   
  I really don't know what more you expect us to say except that your keyboard probably isn't going to give you cancer.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Forget it, wrong place to post, once again. I was just still taking in that documentary, and the keyboard I had in front of me was merely a symptom of our petrochemical environment, but indeed not necessarily its worst. I should have created a separate thread, I've hijacked this one enough. Thanks for the Datamancer link though; could come in useful.
   
  But you might want to reconsider

 the inertness of PVC. I've read scientific reports worried about the water systems, from rainwater recuperation to household piping, and numerous industrial uses of PVC, not to mention the waste...
 that those endocrine disruptive chemical are not only toxic in drastically high amounts, but from low levels too.


----------



## NamelessPFG

My favorite switch type would be the IBM buckling spring with Cherry MX Clears in second; in spite of that, I'm using a DSI Modular Mac with Cherry MX Blues as my main keyboard, since Blues are probably the third best I can get for all-around use (gaming and typing, but I hate linear switches even for the former, only tolerating them if they're really short-throw like Japanese arcade pushbuttons). I'll probably mod it with Clears some day (you can't buy them like that new, just Blues or Browns; then again, you can't buy ANY board new with Clears if it isn't a Deck Legend Tactile), and if I can find someone who will make more durable double-shot keycaps specifically for the DSIMM that will retain their texture longer...
   
  That said, I've still got a couple of IBM Model Ms, a "black" Dell AT101W I scored very recently (haven't pulled a keycap to examine exactly what ALPS switches are used yet), and two BTC-5339s I'm not particularly fond of (cheap-feeling keycaps, keys feel way too linear, and the Enter key is oversized), but are NKRO-capable (my only boards with full NKRO, actually; the DSIMM would be if it wasn't USB only) to back me up. (And a Logitech G15v1 that gets neglected because it's a rubber dome board.)
   
  Depending on whether or not I want to buy more input devices or save up for better headphones, I may get a Cherry point-of-sale keyboard confirmed to have Clears, then swap the switches (or the stems and springs, if they're not plate-mounted) with my DSIMM.


----------



## cifani090

Best of the best as far as gaming, G15, or any G series products. Older brother has the top tier keyboard, dont care for it as much, just a fancier screen.


----------



## Blisse

Non-mechanical keyboards feel too mushy in comparison. My old one feels unbelievably dead and hard to press. My newer one that I ditched has a better feel, but it's nothing compared to the Cherry MX Blues.
   
  Going to Hong Kong, and going to shop for keyboards when I get the chance. Only a couple of shops according to Geekhack, but I guess I'll ask my cousins since I have no clue.
   
  I hope I find something good, but a lot of the brands they sell should be pretty obscure. I have no idea what the Cherry G80 serial numbers mean at all. Hoping to find and try Cherry MX Clears.


----------



## tonyjin

I'm on the Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless with Cherry MX Browns. Changed to it from the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate with Cherry MX Blue's which were a little too loud for me and the build quality was iffy.
   
  The Filco is pure awesomeness though.


----------



## Blisse

mmm, I have the option to buy headphones or keyboards (or maybe both). Though I'm leaning towards both, but if I'm going to get the keyboard at all, it's going to be a MX Cherry Red Filco since I found some in Hong Kong. If it's headphones, I'll grab something like the Ultrasone PRO 900.
   
  Honestly, my main gripe is with Blacks since they feel too much like rubber-domes in my opinion, and since Reds are very similar to Blacks, I don't know if I an justify the upgrade. I have no problems with the build quality of the Blackwidow except for the 2KRO, but most versions of the Filco cost around $140, though I can try to get a bargain.
   
  Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## sari0n

Reds are much lighter than blacks, they're even lighter than browns and blues supposedly.  If you think that blacks feel like rubber domes that might be because they aren't tactile.  I don't think reds are tactile either though.  There are some Chinese mechanical keyboards, I dunno if you can find them there in HK but they're about $60 in China although ~120 on ebay and some models do have cherry mx reds.  I looked at a few in stores and they're quite solid, so you might want to consider those for a cheap upgrade.


----------



## El_Doug

Definitely not worth it, if you don't like the feel of the linear switches.  The reds are hip because they're rare, not because theyre particularly amazing (if they were, they'd be more common!).  Not really an "upgrade" tbh
  
  Quote: 





blisse said:


> mmm, I have the option to buy headphones or keyboards (or maybe both). Though I'm leaning towards both, but if I'm going to get the keyboard at all, it's going to be a MX Cherry Red Filco since I found some in Hong Kong. If it's headphones, I'll grab something like the Ultrasone PRO 900.
> 
> Honestly, my main gripe is with Blacks since they feel too much like rubber-domes in my opinion, and since Reds are very similar to Blacks, I don't know if I an justify the upgrade. I have no problems with the build quality of the Blackwidow except for the 2KRO, but most versions of the Filco cost around $140, though I can try to get a bargain.
> 
> Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Other than the official Apple keyboard, can anybody recommend a good wireless keyboard, compatible with Mac, for around $50?


----------



## redwarrior191

for those of you who own filco keyboards, especially the tenkeyless version, how is the build quality of the keyboard?? I'm planning to buy one, but after reading that the keycaps are pad printed (which, according to some could wear out quickly)..i'm hesitating now..


----------



## sari0n

Filco keyboards are top notch quality.  And most people won't wear out keycaps, especially if you're even somewhat careful with them.  I have a cheapy keyboard that was used for 7 years and the keys are fine.  The 5+ year old keyboards at my school that are abused every day are still in alright shape too.  All of these are those keyboards with the keys that look like the letters are stuck on with decals.  You can easily buy replacement keycaps too.


----------



## Revi

What do Keyboard-Fi'rs think of the Logitech diNovo Edge Keyboard? I'm looking to buy an external keyboard and this one looks pretty juicy. Thoughts?


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Best of the best as far as gaming, G15, or any G series products. Older brother has the top tier keyboard, dont care for it as much, just a fancier screen.


 

 Nope.
   
  Quote: 





revi said:


> What do Keyboard-Fi'rs think of the Logitech diNovo Edge Keyboard? I'm looking to buy an external keyboard and this one looks pretty juicy. Thoughts?


 

 If I was to buy a logitech board, I'd get the illuminated or wireless illuminated K800 because of the perfect stroke scissor switches.
   
  Quote: 





redwarrior191 said:


> for those of you who own filco keyboards, especially the tenkeyless version, how is the build quality of the keyboard?? I'm planning to buy one, but after reading that the keycaps are pad printed (which, according to some could wear out quickly)..i'm hesitating now..


 


 I have five filcos - the build quality is fine.  The printing on the keys is fine for most, but that's not a build quality issue...and of course the keys will still work even if the printing is worn off.  How quickly you wear them down probably depends on your body chemistry.  I wear the printing off VERY quickly.   I've seen many pictures of people who've had their boards for years, and they've just got shiny keys but the printing is still there.  I usually start wearing the printing off after a couple weeks.


----------



## music_man

the legends on the das pro s have held up better than i ever expected. dulled but not gone at all. the keys are super shiny though but even my realforce had that happen. i wore off a filco in two weeks, as mentioned though it is my body chemistry.


----------



## redwarrior191

well, two people have worn off filco keycaps in only a couple of weeks. i'm quite worried now..


----------



## gorb

two people is not a lot of people


----------



## gorb

also, i wear down the keys on ALL keyboards i use, not just filcos...and i'm not talking about simply wearing down the printing, i wear down the plastic itself.


----------



## mralexosborn

Remember Sandman from the Spiderman comics? Yeah, it's that guy. ^


----------



## music_man

i am beyond impressed with the das pro s now. i have beat the living snot out of it and it still works and all the fonts are on it. you should see what i have put it through. hint: it loves diet coke! did that to a realforce,dead. plus hair/fur is obviously not a problem as is often said. this is one hairy sticky board then lol.


----------



## daisangen

I use mostly my Realforce 86U and HHKB Professional 2 but I occasionally break out my Filco:
   

   
  The keys are KBC PBT, black engraved.
   
  I can't stand the standard Filco keys; they feel disgusting compared to PBT, even when brand new. Plus they wear very fast, making it even more gross.


----------



## music_man

yeah the das keys all wore down quickly but amazingly the legends stayed put. since then i harvested all ds keys from a cherry pos. now i just love this thing. i like mx blue much better than realforce. just a preference.


----------



## NamelessPFG

PBT's the way to go for keycaps, huh? Makes me wonder what Model M keycaps are made of, because they're the most durable out of any board I've had so far.
   
  And whatever the DSI Modular Mac's keycaps are made out of are certainly NOT the way to go given how fast they wear down. Only problem is, since it's not exactly the most standard of layouts, it would likely cost a lot to talk someone into making a set of durable double-shots tailored to it, particularly Right Shift and perhaps one or two other oddly-sized keys (by Cherry MX standards).


----------



## daisangen

I got bored of all black keys. Can't wait to receive these.


----------



## music_man

i wish they had those for cherry mx. those are awesome.


----------



## xxhaxx

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i wish they had those for cherry mx. those are awesome.


 

 Pop off the keys and repaint it


----------



## music_man

dude, that is not the same as the color molded into the plastic with blank laser cuts. not the same at all but you get a point for the idea. it did give me an idea though. spray mirror chrome on a black keyboard would be real cool. maybe.


----------



## Enthusia

Hi guys, just bought my first mechanical keyboard, a leopold tenkeyless tactile touch otaku off geekhack.org.  I did a typing test video on youtube. Hopefully this will help some people on their next keyboard purchase. Please let me know what you think by commenting here or on the video.


----------



## Blisse

Update!

 Razer has released the BlackWidow Stealth Edition in Regular and Ultimate, the successor, sort of, to the BlackWidow Standard.
   
  They've removed the gloss and made it matte; a ridiculously smart move if they'd change the Standard to matte as well.
   
  They've also made it 6KRO, which is awesome, instead of 2KRO with an optimized gaming matrix. I think the optimized gaming matrix is still available, so you'll get NKRO through the WASD cluster. 
   
  I love the Function key placement and find no problems with the Macro keys, so this pretty much makes it perfect. I wish it had Cherry Blues, but Browns should be fine. 
   
  Please note, I'd rather spend the $80 saved from keyboards and buy headphones. Razer is making a very affordable mechanical keyboard with basically no drawbacks. Amazing decision in spite of the Razer Blade nightmare.


----------



## music_man

i just pulled out a unicomp spacesaver. it is just like a model m but with a lower quality case. if this thing had a nicer case it would be a steal at the price. well, it already is. i wish topre had pricing like that.

edit: i want a black spacesaver. that looks nicer. i just don't dig topre even though the quality is way better than anything else. i like a "snap" when i type.


----------



## Msulit87

Logitech G11 Gaming keyboard.  Macros galore with backlighting hehe


----------



## nikp

I currently am using the Logitech G110.


----------



## Enthusia

Quote: 





daisangen said:


> I use mostly my Realforce 86U and HHKB Professional 2 but I occasionally break out my Filco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice keys! I might get some too, but the price is a little steep.


----------



## Ra97oR

enthusia said:


> Nice keys! I might get some too, but the price is a little steep.




I wonder if there are any sets that fits a UK 6GV2.


----------



## Surreal.

Hey guys. I'm looking to pick up my first mechanical and was hoping for some advice. 
   
  I've been looking around and have been intrigued by the Leopold Tenkeyless Otaku with Blues. Is this a good choice? I'm pretty set on blues for my needs (home use, typing) but want to make sure there aren't other ones out there, of comparable price, that may have a better build, track record, or what have you.
   
  I want to get it right the first time around.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Ra97oR

It really depends if you like the audible click or a silent click. The blue will make the most noise out of all the Cherry keys, or you could use the Cherry Brown to still feel the click with less noise.


----------



## Surreal.

Thanks. Yeah I ended up just getting the Leopold TKL brown. Changed my mind on the Otaku (haven't muscle memorized a few key combinations when coding) and the Blues. Browns felt like the best all a-rounder.


----------



## mitchcoleman

I'm a fan of the Saitek Eclipse that I'm on.


----------



## Blisse

I'm waiting for Razer to release the Stealths. Browns will let me game at night without pissing off roommates, and I can give my sister or my dad my regular BlackWidow. I'm thinking of getting the backlit version...


----------



## EmptyTalk

I can't believe that I stumbled upon this thread, got sucked in, and have been wasting the last few days in a state of analysis paralysis looking at mechanical keyboards.  I'm on the verge of getting a custom board from WADS Keyboards now.  I spent an unproductive day at work messing around on their custom designer, which is very cool.
   
  "Sorry about your wallet" no kidding.


----------



## Ra97oR

What keys are you getting?


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





ra97or said:


> What keys are you getting?


 


  Ha.  The $10,000 question.  I am undecided at the moment.  My first PC had an IBM M1 keyboard that I didn't fully appreciate until I read this thread.  Only now do I realize why I hate all laptop keyboards, and only now do I realize that every keyboard I've used since that IBM one falls short.
   
  Anyway, I'm currently reading about the o-ring option to dampen the key switches.  There's a video clip that compares the different switches with and without the o-rings.  I was originally thinking about the browns (because they are less noisy and because I prefer to hear my music) over the blues.  However, the o-rings seem to substantially muffle the sound, so now I'm leaning toward getting the blues.
   
  The keyboard will not be cheap.  However, I think it's worth the cost because I type pretty much all day at work.


----------



## Draygonn

Had a Steelseries 6Gv2 but replaced it with a Leopold Tenkeyless w/CherryMX Blacks. I'm thinking of going with a silver recable.


----------



## Ra97oR

I would rather have a tenkeyless over my 6GV2 too, however the price is very high and I love the 6GV2's media control replacing that annoying Windows button there.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Man, now I sort of want a keyboard...this website is terribly evil. I'm currently using the keyboard on my Sony Vaio, but I don't know that I can think of anything I'd want it to do better. It's a scissor-action membrane switch, with fully separated chicklet style keys. It doesn't provide a "click" feel to it but it does have a very sharp response unlike any keyboard I've used before. This is probably because of the scissor action, and the fact that the membrane is very tall and cylindrical instead of domed. I'd love to try the IBM M keyboard though... hmmm


----------



## Ra97oR

I found membrane keyboard works well until around 3 months old and it start to get worse with use. I have used my 6GV2 for quite a while now, I can happy say it still feels the same as it is brand new.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> I'm currently using the keyboard on my Sony Vaio, but I don't know that I can think of anything I'd want it to do better.


 

 Do you have a Vaio laptop?  I just got one, and one of the deciding factors was the keyboard, which felt better than the others that I tried on display at Fry's.
   
  Anyway, I bit the bullet and ordered a custom mechanical keyboard, but I'll be using it with my desktop rig at work.  I went with Cherry brown switches with o-ring dampeners.  Although the colors are not too wild, I did go a little crazy with the keycap options:  a combo of blank keys, some engraved keys,  some printed keys, and some unconventional labeling.  Simulated rendering here:


----------



## Surreal.

Very nice! I like the mix of blank, engraved and printed caps.
   
  "paws" haha


----------



## Maverickmonk

Yeah, last year I got a blue EB series built from the factory with an i5, 1gb ATI graphics card, bluray drive, and 4gb of ram. The color is either a love it or hate it thing, but no-one has yet knocked the keyboard. I type on this thing like a machine, and even though I'm a fairly heavy fingered typist, it is holding up really well and I can type without too terribly many mistakes, largely because of the key seperation.
   
  That keyboard looks SHARP! hope you enjoy!
  Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> Do you have a Vaio laptop?  I just got one, and one of the deciding factors was the keyboard, which felt better than the others that I tried on display at Fry's.
> 
> Anyway, I bit the bullet and ordered a custom mechanical keyboard, but I'll be using it with my desktop rig at work.  I went with Cherry brown switches with o-ring dampeners.  Although the colors are not too wild, I did go a little crazy with the keycap options:  a combo of blank keys, some engraved keys,  some printed keys, and some unconventional labeling.  Simulated rendering here:


----------



## earthpeople

I recently got a noppoo choc mini from a friend, and it's really got to be the best thing I've ever typed on. Cherry MX browns.


----------



## Surreal.

My Leopold came in yesterday. Typing on it now. Wow the keys feel so good. Now I know what they mean when they say rubber domes are "mushy." These have such a nice feel that I wish I could just carry this with me anytime I use a computer. I'm also looking into key cap schemes.
   


> I recently got a noppoo choc mini from a friend, and it's really got to be the best thing I've ever typed on. Cherry MX browns.


 
   
  Yeah I was looking into this board when I was looking for one. I loved that compact look. That and the Poker.


----------



## music_man

i love the mx blues. more than realforce. the vintage cherry boards were better than anything made today and you can get one for $20. if i ever use a rubber dome now it just feels terrible.


----------



## Ra97oR

earthpeople said:


> I recently got a noppoo choc mini from a friend, and it's really got to be the best thing I've ever typed on. Cherry MX browns.




Aww, should have seen that keyboard earlier. Excatly what I am looking for and even cheaper than the Filco tenkeyless. I always wanted a compact tenkeyless keyboard with media control, never found one until now. Shame that I have the 6GV2 already.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Just ordered the *Logitech Illuminated* for my girlfriend. I'll curious how it compares to my Apple wired _Aluminum Keyboard + Numberpad_.


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> Just ordered the *Logitech Illuminated* for my girlfriend. I'll curious how it compares to my Apple wired _Aluminum Keyboard + Numberpad_.


 


  Does it happen to be the K800? Or the wired version? I have the wireless one and I think it's quite wonderful. The keys seem to be halfway between laptop keys and full size keys except (better).


----------



## the wizard of oz

Quote: 





youngngray said:


> Does it happen to be the K800? Or the wired version? I have the wireless one and I think it's quite wonderful. The keys seem to be halfway between laptop keys and full size keys except (better).


 


 Wired. I stay away from wireless stuff as much as possible. I have read enough independent researches on the matter for the last half-decade to definitely put me off. I gave up cell-phone use before the summer.


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> Wired. I stay away from wireless stuff as much as possible. I have read enough independent researches on the matter for the last half-decade to definitely put me off. I gave up cell-phone use before the summer.


 

  
  I'm not saying... I'm just saying...


----------



## the wizard of oz

Quote:


the wizard of oz said:


> Just ordered the *Logitech Illuminated* for my girlfriend. I'll curious how it compares to my Apple wired _Aluminum Keyboard + Numberpad_.


 
   
  It shipped immediately & UPS was blazing fast, so it got delivered this morning! She will be pleased: it works fantastically well, so much that I'm tempted to get one for myself. The backlighting really is quite something, & its design matches the Sony SRS-ZP1000 active speaker system I gave her previously perfectly.
 Noise-wise, however, my Apple keyboard wins, especially at the space-bar.


----------



## Ra97oR

It is a shame that once I have tried a mechanical keyboard, I can never turn back to the mushy rubber dome keyboard now.

First time I used a good mechanical keyboard was a print credit top up terminal at uni last year, linear key just like the blacks and I have never looked back to rubber dome since then.


----------



## sari0n

I really do like the incurved keys on some of the logitech keyboards though, if I were to ever use a rubber dome keyboard I'd probably get one of those.  I think that the Logitech illuminated has them.


----------



## the wizard of oz

It uses their proprietary "PerfectStroke" system: which looks like scissor-switch on rubber-dome. How noisy are those modern mechanical keyboards you guys mention so often? I'd like to try one some time, but I must admit relative low-noise is something that counts for me.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> How noisy are those modern mechanical keyboards you guys mention so often? I'd like to try one some time, but I must admit relative low-noise is something that counts for me.


 

 Depends on the switch type and how easily you bottom out.
   
  Buckling-spring switches (IBM/Unicomp boards like the Model M and Model F) are quite loud. So are Cherry MX Blues and ALPS switches with click leaves.
   
  Other types of switches (Cherry MX Clear, Brown, Red, and Black, assorted ALPS) don't generate a whole lot of noise from the tactile bump if present, but will generate a bit of noise once you bottom out. There are cushions that you can apply to mitigate the effect by softening the landing of the keys, though, and all you need to put them on is a keycap puller.
   
  Topre is very quiet, but those switches are carefully-engineered rubber domes to begin with, just with springs underneath that trigger a capacitance-sensing PCB.


----------



## the wizard of oz

I must say, of all the keyboards mentioned in this thread, the Topre has intrigued me most. Now why is it of course the most expensive?! "carefully-engineered" is likely part of the answer...
  One day...


----------



## music_man

i do not feel realforce/hhkb are the best tactile switches. that goes to mx blue for me. i do feel topre is by far the best built package overall. which in the end counts for a lot. most of todays mx blue boards are built cheaply. the old cherry boards while not as good as a topre are much better. also like $20 vs. $200+. model m and f were perhaps even more solid than a topre but i really don't like the buckling spring much. i put cherry ds all over a das pro s and i don't use my realforce now. of course one has to have access to a box of old boards to do that.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> I must say, of all the keyboards mentioned in this thread, the Topre has intrigued me most. Now why is it of course the most expensive?! "carefully-engineered" is likely part of the answer...
> One day...


 
   
  It probably has to do with Topre being capacitive (even though old foam-and-foil-switch boards were also capacitive) and touted as ridiculously reliable. As with anything, reliability comes at a high price.
   
  Of course, they could also be charging a premium for having an exotic, defining technology. (Sort of like how electrostatics in general are quite expensive, even the non-Stax ones.) Or just charging a premium because they know people will pay up for it...
   
  And speaking of build quality, Topre keycaps have this nice quality to them. I can't speak as to how well they retain their texture (my only experience with Topre is a small keychain), but I'd hope they fare better than my DSI Modular Mac (Cherry MX) keycaps did...wore some keys down smooth in the first month or two. That never happened with my IBM Model M.


----------



## castleofargh

i destroyed a lot of keyboards over time, sometimes in ways you wouldn't suspect. and I've come to a weird conclusion: more noise= longer lifespawn
   
  mechanical switches didn't give me the best feeling and are sooooo noisy. but over time you realize that what's really important is not so much the "love at first touch syndrome" , as you adapt to whatever keyboard you use. what's a pain is when your feel of the switches change over time. and mechanical switches usually don't.
   
  on a visual note, i hate it when the letters start fading away. not that it matter for typing, but it makes your keyboard look like an old crap nobody would want to touch.
   
  atm i'm on a 7G steelseries, compared to other mechanical switches you save 1clic sound. else i didn't use it long enough to say if it will be as sturdy.


----------



## Edoardo

Hello guys, may anyone help me? I am looking for a White/Gray (old style) keyboard, with blue cherries... The few blue cherries I found until now where all black, that's a big pity to me!


----------



## EmptyTalk

I don't mean to sound like a shill for WASD Keyboards, but they have a customizer that allows you to select "oldschool" as a preloaded option.  Is that what you are looking for?  You can order it with blue switches.


----------



## Edoardo

I didn't know about this brand at all,  thank you very much.


----------



## MaDOS

Nothing fancy, I use either a Saitek Eclipse II or my trusty laptop keyboard.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Got my keyboard yesterday.  Built like a tank.  Still getting used to it, but am liking it a lot thus far.


----------



## El_Doug

is that an index marker on the Q key?


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> is that an index marker on the Q key?


 

 index? maybe a pinky marker... unless he managed to engrave the alphabetical keys


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





edoardo said:


> index? maybe a pinky marker... unless he managed to engrave the alphabetical keys


 


  Correct.  The Function keys and the letters are all engraved in lowercase font.  I was experimenting with the different custom options, and got a little carried away.


----------



## noway

Have been using IBM Type M keyboards exclusively since I started computing.  Even got a couple spares.  These only cost me a dollar or two at second hand stores.  Haven't had to use the spares yet!


----------



## Mdclol

http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/tactus/
   
  I WOULD be using something like this, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## revolink24

Too bad it would be an absolute abomination to type on.


----------



## Great Sound

Using a no-nonsense Microsoft 600(wired) Keyboard
  Effortless typing,quiet,Had its fair share of "accidents"(Milk,soda etc)
  And still typing smooth and quiet!I love this thing to death!
  And only for about 15 euro


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> Got my keyboard yesterday.  Built like a tank.  Still getting used to it, but am liking it a lot thus far.


 


  That trollface escape key is pretty awesome.
   
  Hmmm, I might have to get custom keycaps for my Model M...  Might be time to replace all the letter keys with blank ones, too, for extra 1337-ness.


----------



## cifani090

Is the Optimus Tactus a programmable tablet keyboard pretty much?


----------



## El_Doug

not at all.  it's a membrane keyboard with oled displays on each key
  
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Is the Optimus Tactus a programmable tablet keyboard pretty much?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> not at all.  it's a membrane keyboard with oled displays on each key


 

 I think you're confusing the Optimus Maximus with the Optimus Tactus.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Optimus Tactus does not have physical keys, which means there are no restrictions on their shape and size.


 
   
  Typing mode:

   
  Video Mode:

   
  Looks like its pretty much just a touchscreen to me.


----------



## El_Doug

Didnt realize there was more than one optimus keyboard - my apologies   It does indeed look like nothing more than a tablet


----------



## antonyfirst

I have a question: can you suggest a good keyboard (possibly with a clamshell option) to be attached to 3.8-4 inches Android touch devices? I have read of some stuff a few months ago, but I'd like to understand which are the best available. 

Thank you, 
Tony


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I think you're confusing the Optimus Maximus with the Optimus Tactus.
> 
> Typing mode:
> 
> ...


 

 Id totally be in the market for one, but i think Engadget said it would be in the $800 $1600. Im not 100% sure, im going to check it out...


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Id totally be in the market for one, but i think Engadget said it would be in the $800 $1600. Im not 100% sure, im going to check it out...


 

 You'll probably ruin your hands if you try typing on it to much.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> You'll probably ruin your hands if you try typing on it to much.


 

 I was thinking similarly because i wouldn't be used to typing on something that comes back up after i press it and i hope the response time would be good on it.


----------



## BobSaysHi

howdy gang. I'm finally fed up with my logitech illuminated keyboard, and I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard.
   
  I have looked around at the various guides, and I've figured out that I'd like the blue cherry keys, or perhaps brown keys. 
   
  Now, hopefully someone here could give some advice. I'm only willing to spend $100, and I was looking at this keyboard.
   
http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=9667
   
  Is there a flaw on this keyboard that I don't know about that some of you might? Or should I look for a different model perhaps?


----------



## loremipsum

I'm thinking of picking up a Leopold Tenkeyless board as my first mechanical, any advice on what switch to go for?


----------



## sari0n

Ducky makes solid keyboards, the one you linked to would be a good choice in my opinion.
  In terms of  keys, my opinion is:
  Blue: Really nice crunchy action, great for typing, but they really are very loud.  I'd get one only if I had a room to myself to use it in.
  Brown:  Probably my favorite switch, fairly lively action and good for both typing and gaming.  They're a lot quieter than blues although still make a nice sound
  Red:  My newest keyboard has red switches, they feel like browns but just without any tactile bump.  They're noticeably nicer for Starcraft and gaming but I preferred typing on browns more.  My roomate told me that the reds are quieter.
  Black: Same as reds but require more force to push down.


----------



## Eisenhower

mechanical keyboards suck with open headphones


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> Ducky makes solid keyboards, the one you linked to would be a good choice in my opinion.
> In terms of  keys, my opinion is:
> *Blue: Really nice crunchy action, great for typing, but they really are very loud.  I'd get one only if I had a room to myself to use it in.*
> *Brown:  Probably my favorite switch, fairly lively action and good for both typing and gaming.  They're a lot quieter than blues although still make a nice sound*
> ...


 
   
  I don't game, but I don't want an excessively loud keyboard either...
   
  O/T I just switched to Dvorak and typing is a pain.


----------



## sari0n

I'd go with browns then, which are my personal favorite.  They really aren't that loud; they're much much quieter than blues.  After you get used to them you stop bottoming out which can reduce the noise substantially.
  In my opinion, blues are the only switches that would be considered excessively loud.  Browns really aren't bad at all, I've probably seen some normal rubber dome keyboards that are louder than browns.


----------



## loremipsum

I think I'm gonna go with browns then, because I'd be using it for about 50/50 gaming and typing. Are Leopold boards good, or should I get a Ducky for $20 less? Is the DK1008-BELLB tenkeyless? I can't find any pictures of it that show the entire board, only a bunch of angle shots where you can't see the right side of the board.


----------



## BobSaysHi

http://tigerimports.net/ducky/


----------



## iamtwon

Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless with Cherry MX-Blue with Black, engraved PBT keycaps (much better than the stock keycaps as far as the sound and feel)
   
  Browns are too light for my liking, and the tactile bump isn't pronounced at all.
  Blacks are quite enjoyable for me, but can be "too heavy", but for gaming, they're great. I like typing on them as well.
  Blues are loud with open backed headphones, but I still like them, and I use them with HD598's. If I'm listening to music, generally it's at a level where the keyboard is less than noticeable. And when I'm gaming, all concentration is on macro and micro (SC2), and I like in game sounds at a high level as my ears can get a break between games.
   
  My dream keyboard is a Topre Realforce 87UB Silent 55g, but they don't make that in uniform key weights, so I'll have to settle for the non-silent version. ~300 bucks though, so I think it's not quite that high on my list of things to buy, since I'm really liking the MX-Blues in the Filco.


----------



## loremipsum

Thanks for the link bob, I think I'm gonna go with the Leopold because the DK1008 isn't tenkeyless and the 1087 supposedly has quality issues (according to google). I never use the numpad for anything anyways


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





loremipsum said:


> Thanks for the link bob, I think I'm gonna go with the Leopold because the DK1008 isn't tenkeyless and the 1087 supposedly has quality issues (according to google). I never use the numpad for anything anyways


 

 I think I'm going to get the Leopold as well.


----------



## Ra97oR

Anyone have a good recommendation on a wrist rest for the 6GV2? I have a 3M gel one, but it is too tall. Also, hell no on the £50 one that Filco offers.


----------



## wazzupi

stay classy. *shoots my handcannons at you*

  
  Quote: 





mdclol said:


> http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/tactus/
> 
> I WOULD be using something like this, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## loremipsum

Does anybody know if there are drivers to use an Apple Extended Keyboard II on Windows? I found one at my school that nobody's using that I could "borrow", but I haven't found drivers for it anywhere.
   
  edit: Or, if I like the ALPS White "clicky tactile" switches, will I like MX Blues?


----------



## loremipsum

Just came in the mail yesterday. Leopold tenkeyless w/ MX Browns. Feels great.


----------



## eclipes

where do you guys buy extra keycaps from? want to switch up some of mine on my Ducky 9008 but cant seem to find a decent priced place without costing me 50-60$CDN for just keycaps.


----------



## loremipsum

If you just want single caps and can settle for ABS, get them from WASD Keyboards. Not sure where to get single PBT caps. If you want a set, try this site:
   
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960


----------



## Somnambulist

I got my dad a Cherry G80 (blue switch) for Christmas because I'm a good son. I might also get him the o-ring dampeners just to take some of the edge off the noise as I think it winds my mum up hearing him go click click click!


----------



## sari0n

I've been ordering caps from ebay and aliexpress.  Not sure if there are any other good places to get them from, but aliexpress is actually reasonably secure.


----------



## Danthrax

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> I've been ordering caps from ebay and aliexpress.  Not sure if there are any other good places to get them from, but aliexpress is actually reasonably secure.


 


http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/


----------



## eclipes

whoever is interested, I have a *brand new set of 104 key Cherry-MX keycap set Black on Black*. I bought it for my Ducky 9008. let me know, will post on sale forum as well.


----------



## Blisse

Pulled the trigger on a Choc Mini with MX Browns and POM keys. Hopefully it arrives in Canada safely, and without too many fees. 

If it's terrible, I'll get a Cooler Master Quick Fire and live with that. I love the mechanical keyboard revolution though.


----------



## EmptyTalk

I was looking at the Cooler Master, but the logos on the case and the font used on the keys are ugly.  I think those mini and compact keyboards are cool, but I don't think I'd be able to use them efficiently at work, where I type all the time and don't want to bother with special function keys to access often-used commands (e.g., delete, home, end, page up/down, arrows).
   
  I am going to buy a tenkeyless model with MX blues next.
   
  Post some pictures when you get the Mini.


----------



## sari0n

They have some sort of sale on the coolermaster keyboards here:
http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031501&sku=67069&vpn=SGK-4000-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER&promoid=1029
  Seems like a fairly good price to me, I'm not sure how much they usually cost though.  It's supposed to have mx blue switches.
   
  I really liked the Noppoo choco minis, especially with brown switches.  I'm using another keyboard at the moment, but I still keep an extra one around in case I ever feel like going back.

  I think that they revised the noppoo choc minis a bit.  I had a defective one at some point and when I received the replacement recently the lasering on the keys was much more visible and very even.  It was a sort of light brown as opposed to the barely visible brown from before, and there weren't anymore of those random keys that just stood out.
  The NCM's do have 4 function keys down the side, I think they're pause, pg up, pg down, and del.  I mostly just use the delete key so it's enough for me.


----------



## Blisse

The Cooler Master is attractive because I want the smaller footprint, and MX Blues are great. I'm okay with over-branding as long as it looks nice and clean. Most mech keyboards do that fine though. I like the DA2 and BF3 version of the BlackWidow for example. I think they're clean. Font's fine coming from a BlackWidow. I don't look at my keyboard much anyways (poor parents when they use mine ).

I don't use the HOME/END/INS keys much except for Maplestory, and I don't even play that much anymore, so I'm good. I find that Home and End aren't as convenient for me when I'm coding, but that might change. I'm still learning. 

Agh, whyd you post that picture. Now I can't wait. :d


----------



## loremipsum

With the Cooler Master, I honestly think it's worth the extra ~$20 to go with a Leopold or another brand's tenkeyless instead just because the branding on the CM is so damn ugly.
   
  Also, I don't really like the position of the Fn key on the Choc Mini, it's kind of hard to reach without leaving home row. For a compact board I'd rather have the layout of the KBC Poker because the Fn key is easy to hit with your right thumb without moving your hand off of home row


----------



## Blisse

I considered the KBC Poker, but I'm a programmer and I live around the keyboard. I can't have random keys missing, or waste time pressing Fn everytime i want to use the Function keys, or Delete. That's a real turn off.

My hands are large, and I use the BlackWidow so I'm familiar with the Fn key placement.

But mainly I need those extra keys. 

And as I said, I'm perfectly fine with the Cooler Master's branding. It's not ugly to me, at least not from the pictures. Maybe I'll see in real life if I get there. 


Also with CM, it's a main brand so it's infinitely more convenient to buy than shipping a Leopold or something in.


----------



## music_man

i have literally beat the living snot out of my das pro s including coffee and beer. still works. all this i heard about mx is fragile. of course ymmv big time. btw, similar treatment killed a hhkb and realforce. even though the overall package of the realforce appears to me to be better.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I considered the KBC Poker, but I'm a programmer and I live around the keyboard. I can't have random keys missing, or waste time pressing Fn everytime i want to use the Function keys, or Delete. That's a real turn off.


 


  This is how I feel.  Not because I'm a programmer, but because I type long boring technical documents all day long.  I think I could live with the logos on the Cooler Master case, but I would replace the keys immediately after purchase with something less distracting.  I never use my machine for gaming, so that plays a part, too.


----------



## Emporio

I'm quite the gamer so I use the Alienware Tactx keyboard (a friend of mine works in Dell and got it for free and she gave it to me) and also a fully programmable keypad, the Razer Nostromo for gaming....


----------



## loremipsum

You should really try a mechanical keyboard for gaming, they're a whole lot more comfortable. If you need macro keys, the Razer Blackwidow has 5 programmable keys to the left of the alphanumeric cluster


----------



## maverickronin

I've got one of the original Belkin Nostromo N52 and I like it way better than my Unicomp IBM Model M clone for gaming.  The keys aren't great but the ergonomics are king.


----------



## Emporio

The Alienware Tactx has 6 programmable buttons! Yea, I wanted to get the Belkin one too, but the next thing i knew... Razer took over... lol


----------



## Blisse

Here's the Noppoo Choc Mini! I like Blues more than Browns, but this is way more convenient than the BlackWidow. I'm loving the form factor, though I'll see how it works when I get back to my residence. On reading break, so I'm at residence, and I only got a laptop and a few games. I tried Starcraft and it's perfectly fine. I don't find myself missing the right side of the keyboard.



















^taken with a webcam o-o


----------



## Ra97oR

How is the build quailty on it? As tough as Filcos?


----------



## Katun

I've got the Logitech Illuminated Keyboard, and absolutely love it. I've set my new WPM record on it.


----------



## Somnambulist

It pleases me to see both QPad and Corsair have come out with red switch mech boards - it's nice to see more mainstream companies realising people will pay more for a higher quality keyboard, and I'd wager 99% of people who use a mech board will never go back to anything less (although they might play the game pass-the-keyboard till they've tried multiple switch types and settled on a favourite.


----------



## Blisse

ra97or said:


> How is the build quailty on it? As tough as Filcos?


'

Can't speak of 84-key Filcos, but compared to the 104-key Filco, less sturdy due to the smaller size, the feet on this are not even, and I get flex on the edges lengthwise. However, I like the POM keycaps more, even though this means I don't really feel the Cherry Browns. This keyboard feels like a scratchy Cherry Red. I can definitely feel that it's somewhat tactile, but I'd say it's liek 15% of how tactile regular keycaps are with Cherry Blues. Spacing, lettering and font is perfect. I like the colour, but the keys can move in their spot quite a bit, and the spacebar stabilizers aren't that good. I can hear the spring on the spacebar.


----------



## jgray91

This site really keeps me spending and spending! I'm in despair! But I digress.
  I found this interesting video on utub comparing the noise between red, brown and blue cherry switches:





   
  Is it pretty accurate to how they sound IRL for you guys? I am looking for a mechanical keyboard ever since I read about them a while back, but am always worried about their noise. Judging from that video, the reds (and blacks by proxy) are the quietest, but not really fit for an all-rounder. Browns are what seems to fit me most, as I game once in a while, but mostly spend my time more typing than anything else. Blues are a no go as I always stay up late.
  Some suggestions for a $100 or less Cherry brown? Noppoo choc mini seems like a great one considering that my desk space is really limited, and I am so used to my laptop keyboard that I don't miss using the keypad. Or are there any other suggestions? Maybe some with USB ports?
   
  EDIT: and probably some sites suggestions that do shipping to Russia would be nice too.


----------



## EmptyTalk

here's a link to a good comparison video:  http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html
   
  My keyboard has brown switches with o-ring dampeners.  It's still a little louder than my old Logitech keyboard.  I think most of the sound comes from bottoming out the keys, which is virtually impossible for me to avoid if I type fast.
   
  If you haven't already done so, you should check out keyboard sites like geekhack.com for more info.
   
  elitekeyboards.com has a white colored tenkeyless Leopold keyboard with browns for US$89.00, on sale now.  I don't know about shipping to Russia.  http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rtaw


----------



## Roller

Can anyone tell me where can I find mechanical keyboards with less common layouts (as in other than US, UK, GB, DE, FR and ES)? I'm also looking for key switch options for those keyboards, so Unicomp isn't an option for me.


----------



## jgray91

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> here's a link to a good comparison video:  http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html
> 
> My keyboard has brown switches with o-ring dampeners.  It's still a little louder than my old Logitech keyboard.  I think most of the sound comes from bottoming out the keys, which is virtually impossible for me to avoid if I type fast.
> 
> ...


 

 Yep saw that earlier, so tempted to just damn them all and just buy one, tbh. That policy usually works for me. Disregarding geographic location for now, any other tenkeyless (or smaller) cherry brown suggestion under $100?


----------



## Crossfire23

Razer BlackWidow
   
  Mechanical KB FTW!


----------



## LFF

Cool....just noticed this thread!
   
  I ordered a Ducky Shine Blue LED with Cherry Black MX switches about 3 days ago. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## loremipsum

The Ducky Shine is like the keyboard equivalent to a riced-out Civic.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





loremipsum said:


> The Ducky Shine is like the keyboard equivalent to a riced-out Civic.


 

 LOL! That is soooo not the one I ordered!!!!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Here's the Noppoo Choc Mini! I like Blues more than Browns, but this is way more convenient than the BlackWidow. I'm loving the form factor, though I'll see how it works when I get back to my residence. On reading break, so I'm at residence, and I only got a laptop and a few games.


 

 Sweet!  I've been looking for a Mechanical Mini or ten keyless for awhile.  I'd also like backlighting if possible.  Any other options out there?  Nothing wireless either.  I hate wireless.


----------



## Szadzik

With my new PC I got a Logitech K360, but foind it extremely annoying and bought a Logitech K750 Solar. Much better!


----------



## jgray91

F it, I'm just going to get that white leopold cherry brown, seems like a good idea seeing it's on discount right now. I'm still worried that the white would get dirty really quick, seeing that as a college student, my desk is what everything happens on. Hmm.

Not going to happen lol. The shipping to Russia is $44 dollars. Nope. So I'm open to other choices of tenkeyless Cherry brown MX below $100. And preferably the shipping doesn't cost half of the keyboard itself LOL.


----------



## EnOYiN

jgray91 said:


> F it, I'm just going to get that white leopold cherry brown, seems like a good idea seeing it's on discount right now. I'm still worried that the white would get dirty really quick, seeing that as a college student, my desk is what everything happens on. Hmm.
> Not going to happen lol. The shipping to Russia is $44 dollars. Nope. So I'm open to other choices of tenkeyless Cherry brown MX below $100. And preferably the shipping doesn't cost half of the keyboard itself LOL.




I noticed that too. I kinda want the "Otaku" tenkeyless, but I'm not really eager to pay that much for shipping. Keyboardco.com is cheaper (for me) with shipping, but other than that they're pretty expensive. And I don't know many other retailers who sell proper tenkeyless boards.


----------



## jgray91

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> I noticed that too. I kinda want the "Otaku" tenkeyless, but I'm not really eager to pay that much for shipping. Keyboardco.com is cheaper (for me) with shipping, but other than that they're pretty expensive. And I don't know many other retailers who sell proper tenkeyless boards.


 


  I'm pretty interested on that Noppoo Choc Mini, but if that's the only choice that I can get reliably and cheaply, that's rather uninteresting. Maybe I need to go and ask the Keyboard Oracle on Deskthority.


----------



## EnOYiN

jgray91 said:


> I'm pretty interested on that Noppoo Choc Mini, but if that's the only choice that I can get reliably and cheaply, that's rather uninteresting. Maybe I need to go and ask the Keyboard Oracle on Deskthority.




The other option would be to go nuts and buy a HHKB. That way you'll be done with it and you won't have to worry about the shipping costing half as much as the keyboard.


----------



## jgray91

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> The other option would be to go nuts and buy a HHKB. That way you'll be done with it and you won't have to worry about the shipping costing half as much as the keyboard.


 


  That would be a good thing lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Interesting. I just did a google on it, and I find the HHKB lite for less than $100... Am I drunk again? After more reading, it has membrane switch type.. so that explains it?


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> The other option would be to go nuts and buy a HHKB. That way you'll be done with it and you won't have to worry about the shipping costing half as much as the keyboard.


 
  Or you could get the Realforce 87u, same switches in a standard tenkeyless layout


----------



## EnOYiN

jgray91 said:


> After more reading, it has membrane switch type.. so that explains it?




No idea to be honest.



loremipsum said:


> Or you could get the Realforce 87u, same switches in a standard tenkeyless layout




I really don't like the HHKB layout myself and would prefer a standard TKL indeed. Now if I could get one without having to pay an absurd amount of shipping I would go for it.


----------



## jgray91

If I'm really impatient though, I just might pull for that Noppoo. But considering I'm about to pull on yet another headphone purchase, that's not going to happen. Besides, more research doesn't hurt.


----------



## LFF

Well....I got my Ducky Shine in and it's not bad by any means. Definitely NOT a riced up Civic!!! Great to type on and I love the feel of the Mx Blacks.


----------



## jgray91

I finally got to try a Cherry blue today. I didn't know that the Razer Black widow ultimate is blue though. I thought it was black? My friend even popped open a couple of caps to show it. Other than that though it is a joy and now I'm hating on my laptop keyboard lol.
   
  It is still weird to not bottom out while typing, but I did okay with it in just 20 minutes of it. I think I am going to jump on that Noppoo Choc mini one on ebay. Is there a possibility of fakes there?


----------



## AudioSonus

Can anyone tell me what's so special about mechanical keyboards?
  I think they're way too loud.
  They're supposed to let the user physically know that they pressed the key, right?
  Well I don't know about you guys, but I can tell if the computer has registered my keyboard stroke every time, no matter how hard I press the keys.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





audiosonus said:


> Can anyone tell me what's so special about mechanical keyboards?
> I think they're way too loud.
> They're supposed to let the user physically know that they pressed the key, right?
> Well I don't know about you guys, but I can tell if the computer has registered my keyboard stroke every time, no matter how hard I press the keys.


 

 The beauty of a mechanical is that you don't have to press hard. Also, they can be loud or very silent. My Ducky Shine with Cherry Mx Blacks w/ O-rings is much quieter that my old keyboard...especially since I don't have to bottom out the key in order for the keyboard to register the key press.
   
  Another benefit is that it is also more sturdy than my old keyboard.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





audiosonus said:


> Can anyone tell me what's so special about mechanical keyboards?
> I think they're way too loud.
> They're supposed to let the user physically know that they pressed the key, right?
> Well I don't know about you guys, but I can tell if the computer has registered my keyboard stroke every time, no matter how hard I press the keys.


 

 It's also the nice premium tactility and feel.  Other than my Thinkpads most stock keyboards feel like pounding on cheap plastic garbage.  If you've ever gone from sitting in a cheap econobox to an Aston, Bentley or Rolls this will make immediate sense to you.  For the amount of time some people spend on the keyboard it makes sense to invest in quality much like having a quality mattress or whatever else.


----------



## Somnambulist

Try one and you'll understand. It's akin to the feel of playing a flashy-looking but dirt cheap guitar from Guitar Centre and then playing a high end model that's been set up properly and plays effortlessly. Some switches are louder than others btw, and the cherry ones noise can be reduced using o-ring dampeners. 
  
  Quote: 





audiosonus said:


> Can anyone tell me what's so special about mechanical keyboards?
> I think they're way too loud.
> They're supposed to let the user physically know that they pressed the key, right?
> Well I don't know about you guys, but I can tell if the computer has registered my keyboard stroke every time, no matter how hard I press the keys.


----------



## OPTiK

I just got a Choc Mini and modified it with ergo clears! If you think browns are awesome ergo clears will blow your mind out (Clear Stem + Brown Spring = Cherry Blue like tactile feel without the 'click' sound). I also swapped the fn and windows keys to make it easier to access the home/end keys. When it was on the right side it was hard for me to see which function I was hitting, way easier with it on the left. This is super custom and can't be bought 
   
  I still have the following mods to do:
   
  - Detachable cable (USB mini-B -- waiting for connectors in the mail)
  - Wet sand keys to remove text (want Otaku look)
  - O-rings (in the mail)
   
   

   
  I also have a Das Keyboard with Cherry Blues...which may soon be replaced with a HHKB once I can get myself to pull the trigger lol


----------



## sari0n

That ergo clear mod sounds really sweet, I might try it myself.  I really like the blue switches that I had briefly, but they're just so loud, they drove everyone around me crazy so I don't think I'll get another board with them for a while, until I have my own place.


----------



## Ra97oR

I have yet to try any mods for my MX blacks, and they tend to only ship to US or have keys in US format... It is still very nice to type on stock form and if you don't bottom out, the noise level is not that bad. This is used 50/50 gaming and general typing, it is great on gaming and still better than any rubber dome keyboard when it comes to typing.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





ra97or said:


> I have yet to try any mods for my MX blacks, and they tend to only ship to US or have keys in US format... It is still very nice to type on stock form and if you don't bottom out, the noise level is not that bad. This is used 50/50 gaming and general typing, it is great on gaming and still better than any rubber dome keyboard when it comes to typing.


 


  The MX Blacks are rather quiet as is. However, the o-rings make a very noticeable difference. I know because my F1-F12 keys don't have o-rings installed and neither does my Ins, Home, Del, End, PgUp, and PgDn keys and they really stand out when I use them from time to time.
   
  I'd highly recommend the o-ring mods on the Mx Blacks if you have the time to do it.


----------



## Ra97oR

The O-ring mod sounds rather interesting. I wonder if it have any noticeable changes to the typing feel?


----------



## Somnambulist

A friend of mine got the mech keyboard bug off me and bought a Filco. He then thought he'd try the o-ring dampeners just to see what difference they made. In his own words:
   


> _The rubber o rings finally arrived from WASD today - thought you may be
> interested in what they are like. Basically they are ftw, they don't change
> the feel of the keyboard too much but if you do bottom out you don't get the
> cheap feeling plastic-on-plastic clack but it still feels really solid when
> ...


 
   

  Quote: 





ra97or said:


> The O-ring mod sounds rather interesting. I wonder if it have any noticeable changes to the typing feel?


----------



## daisangen

Feels more refined? That's total opposite of my experience with reds and blues. I just couldn't get used to the somewhat mushy landing on Cherry boards, it felt quite terrible to be honest. The fact I've typed on non-dampened Cherry boards for 4+ years might have to do something with it, though.
   
  Nevertheless, the rings are cheap so I totally recommend trying them out.
   
  But if you want a really refined bottom out, there's one choice and that's Topre Realforce.


----------



## EmptyTalk

I have those o-rings, and I just consider them to be "noise reduction" elements.  The reduction in key travel is insignificant.  That said, if you get thick o-rings or double them up, then the reduction in travel could make a big difference.


----------



## stayfrosty

Read through most of the pages I didnt see any mention of deck keyboards It's what I've been using for a few years. They use cherry switches each key has an individual led backlight as well you CANNOT wear out the text on the key the font is actually part of the plastic so you have black keys with a white font the white glows with the leds and its all 1 solid piece of plastic. It's cool as well if you dont like the light there are many levels and you can turn it off all together


----------



## OPTiK

O-ring are definitely worth it. You can watch the video on the wasdkeyboard site if you want to hear the sound difference, but over all it does make for a more pleasant typing experience since it basically stops you from bottoming out your keys. If you look around, geekhack had a group buy for different sized ones which also makes a difference in both sound and feel since the bigger ones reduce travel. Most 'silencing' mods consist o-ring type modifications anyway.


----------



## sobbapp

I just have a cheap Logitech, it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## jgray91

IMO if you do any large amount of typing, you should really go for any mechanical keyboard. Me? After trying out a friend's keyboard to reply in some threads here, I can't wait to get mine later. At least until I scrape up enough money to buy one after a quite major headphones purchase. It is so much more better to type on it. Even in that brief period of time, I already tried to type lightly and now I do miss some keystrokes on my laptop keyboard.


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ Right you are.  I spend 40+ hours a day typing at work.  I want to make that dreadful experience as non-dreadful as possible.  May as well try to enjoy what you do as much as possible.  This also explains why I have my best headphone and music rig at the office - I listen to music almost nonstop while at work and want to get the most enjoyment out of my working hours as possible.


----------



## EnOYiN

Look what the mailman brought today:



It's a Filco TKL board! I opted to go with brown switches. While I like the black switches I have in my other board I kinda missed the feel of the browns. I also like the blank keys better since I've switched to colemak a while ago. (and because they look significantly more badass of course)


----------



## jgray91

Sadly I emailed elitekeyboards.com already, and they said they don't send to Russia.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Look what the mailman brought today:
> 
> It's a Filco TKL board! I opted to go with brown switches. While I like the black switches I have in my other board I kinda missed the feel of the browns. I also like the blank keys better since I've switched to colemak a while ago. (and because they look significantly more badass of course)


 


  Sure does look badass.  Do you have all the characters above the numbers memorized?  I could probably get by with blank letters, but I still hunt and peck for characters, brackets, etc.


----------



## EnOYiN

jgray91 said:


> Sadly I emailed elitekeyboards.com already, and they said they don't send to Russia.




These guys might. That's where I ended up getting mine from anyway.



emptytalk said:


> Sure does look badass. Do you have all the characters above the numbers memorized? I could probably get by with blank letters, but I still hunt and peck for characters, brackets, etc.




When I switched to colemak I memorized everything and right now I'm able to type everythind blindly. (that includes numbers, home/ del/ page up and down etc.) When you're going to torture yourself by switching to another layout you might as well get it over with. I do still have to consiously think while I'm typing though.


----------



## jgray91

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Oh right. Well emailing them next morning. Thanks.


----------



## Shogunner

Can't believe I didn't see this thread before, this was my latest investment. WASD Custom with MX Blues, the colour scheme is love or hate with people, but I LOVE it.


----------



## EnOYiN

I think it looks really nice. Only the escape key looks a little out of place. I think I would stick with grey there myself.

By the way, you took significantly nicer pictures of it than I was able to.


----------



## ZMeshign

I've recently bought myself a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate. Don't ask me why not das or anything else, I just like this more.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





zmeshign said:


> I've recently bought myself a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate. Don't ask me why not das or anything else, I just like this more.


 


  It's a snazy keyboard! I almost got one but I don't like the shiny texture because of all the fingerprints that it attracts.


----------



## Anaxilus

Why do the keyboarding gods hate us tenkeyless?!?  WHY!!  You'd think we killed Jesus or something.
   
  Mech switches and backlit keys, is that hard?


----------



## Shogunner

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Why do the keyboarding gods hate us tenkeyless?!?  WHY!!  You'd think we killed Jesus or something.
> 
> Mech switches and backlit keys, is that hard?


 


  Who needs backlighting when you can touch type? Seems ricey imo.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shogunner said:


> Who needs backlighting when you can touch type? Seems ricey imo.


 

 Just as ricey as putting letters on keys apparently.  Do you type blindfolded too?  I worship such skill and dexterity.


----------



## sari0n

Backlit keys are useful for games.  I sometimes have trouble touch typing on the right side of my keyboard near the "L" key when I type with my left hand only because my right hand is on the mouse.


----------



## Battou62

I have been typing on a Rosewill with Cherry Reds for a couple of weeks now. Best keyboard I have owned to date.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Im trying to decide if I want to get a Das Keyboard of Black Widow Ultimate. And even more importantly, im trying to decide if I should get the mac layout or not because while i do all my work in OSX i bootcamp for games. That being said i genearlly use my macro pad for games so perhaps ill get the mac layout.
   
   
  Though I would like a smaller mechanical keyboard.... anyone have suggestions for one that works well with OSX and Windows ? It doesnt need to have a numpad


----------



## Blisse

scott_tarlow said:


> Im trying to decide if I want to get a Das Keyboard of Black Widow Ultimate. And even more importantly, im trying to decide if I should get the mac layout or not because while i do all my work in OSX i bootcamp for games. That being said i genearlly use my macro pad for games so perhaps ill get the mac layout.
> 
> 
> Though I would like a smaller mechanical keyboard.... anyone have suggestions for one that works well with OSX and Windows ? It doesnt need to have a numpad




The CM Quickfire has gotten pretty glowing reviews for a non-mechanical keyboard. It's really, but still solid. Check it out. And since it's a gaming company, you should be able to find it easier. It supports PS/2 and USB, USB only for MACs of course. The Quickfire is Tenkeyless, so lacking the number pad. 

Das > Blackwidow, but both are pretty bad since the mechanical keyboard revolution began.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





blisse said:


> The CM Quickfire has gotten pretty glowing reviews for a non-mechanical keyboard. It's really, but still solid. Check it out. And since it's a gaming company, you should be able to find it easier. It supports PS/2 and USB, USB only for MACs of course. The Quickfire is Tenkeyless, so lacking the number pad.
> Das > Blackwidow, but both are pretty bad since the mechanical keyboard revolution began.


 
  Its not mechanical ??? I thought that one was....
   
   
  I was looking at this one... http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rtab# but its not that much cheaper than the Das/Blackwidow. I wish the Das was smaller.


----------



## Blisse

LOL whoa oops, yeah it's mechanical. I think I meant to type "not those old school mechanical company / gaming company" keyboard. 

The Leopold costs $110 + shipping while you can probably grab the Quickfire at $65 on a good day.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





blisse said:


> LOL whoa oops, yeah it's mechanical. I think I meant to type "not those old school mechanical company / gaming company" keyboard.
> The Leopold costs $110 + shipping while you can probably grab the Quickfire at $65 on a good day.


 
   
  yea... i wish the coolmaster wasn't so ugly. also they say the key's fade fast... but 75+ free shipping might be too good to pass up.
   
   
  I don't see  a lot of info on this company/board.... this might be the one even tho its so expensive.... http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=30


----------



## DefQon

Log G110. Only bought it to replace an old 1997 PS2 keyboard I was using.


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> yea... i wish the coolmaster wasn't so ugly. also they say the key's fade fast... but 75+ free shipping might be too good to pass up.
> I don't see  a lot of info on this company/board.... this might be the one even tho its so expensive.... http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=30


 
_I wish the CM Storm wasn't so ugly... this board that's ten times uglier might be the one_


----------



## jgray91

IMO that CM KB looks way better than that Deck KB. And quite glad that it didn't follow the gaming herd by using all black with flashy lights, and took a mostly silver body. Might just get it to accompany my mouse from the same brand LOL.


----------



## anetode

Just got the CM Storm and it is definitely on the cheesy 1337GAMER side of things. Still, the MX blue feel is there and it is at least somewhat sanely priced.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

yea... i think ill just buy a filco or leopold. I hear the filco's are better but they are impossible to find with brown switches. I wish das made a tenkeyless.


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> IMO that CM KB looks way better than that Deck KB. And quite glad that it didn't follow the gaming herd by using all black with flashy lights, and took a mostly silver body. Might just get it to accompany my mouse from the same brand LOL.


 
  With the CM Storm, you can also replace the keycaps and the only logos will be the ones on the enclosure themselves. Those ones aren't too bad to look at, and if you still can't stand it then you could do something like wrapping the case with carbon fiber.

  On the other hand, the Deck has a non-standard layout, and is backlit, so finding keycaps with a font that isn't disgusting is going to be nearly impossible.


----------



## Blisse

loremipsum said:


> jgray91 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO that CM KB looks way better than that Deck KB. And quite glad that it didn't follow the gaming herd by using all black with flashy lights, and took a mostly silver body. Might just get it to accompany my mouse from the same brand LOL.
> ...




**** that looks hot. Yours? Gimme.


----------



## jgray91

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I agree. Since it's a gaming keyboard, the chances of getting it from a physical shop rises exponentially. Hmm I might have to hunt for one. Well of course the keycaps may need to be bought online, but that's okay.


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nope. I've got a Leopold.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

is the leopold good quality... i think in the end thats what im ganna get


----------



## loremipsum

The Leopold's great. Some people don't like the stabilizers on the larger keys (shift/enter etc) and prefer the ones on Costar OEM boards (Filco, CM Storm), but I don't really mind.


----------



## EmptyTalk

@loremipsum:  how much for the Click Clack skull?  Geek Hack LOL.


----------



## loremipsum

It's not mine, but if it was, I'd start the bidding at a trade for an HE90 + HEV90 combo.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

I use a Razer Lycosa that I bought a few years ago for I think.. $90. Seemed great at the time but since then I've learned I could have gotten better for cheaper. It works fine and has never let me down. Only this are the black stuff on the keys have come off around the WASDs. Others don't seem to have that problem, probably because my nails can get pretty long and I may have scratched them off.

I'm planning to get a Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate Silent soon, along side whatever I finally decide on for my entry into this headphone world.


----------



## EnOYiN

onyxvulpe said:


> I'm planning to get a Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate Silent soon, along side whatever I finally decide on for my entry into this headphone world.




Do note that Das Keyboard has shiny plastic which doesn't look very nice after you've used it for a while. That's the primary reason for not getting one myself. Other than that it's a really nice board.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

Well my current keyboard I believe is the same. I don't notice it much because I have it in a tray so there is rarely any light to really show that it's dirty. The keys are more of an issue for me.

I'm over the whole backlit thing, but I'll be paying a lot more for a keyboard with less features and blank keys.


----------



## Supertoaster

I has a Razer Blackwidow (non ultimate)
   
  I really like the feel of Cherry MX Blues (and the sound). But the font is horrible and the gloss is even worse.
   
  Let's hope my new Superlux HD681's isolate enough sound I don't hear the 'clicks'


----------



## Penarin

I have two Das Keyboards- Pro (clicky, Cherry MX blue switches) and Silent (quiet, Cherry MX brown switches).  I love the clicky one.  Anyway, both of mine are about a year old.  Will check to see how they are holding up.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Ive got the Leopold with the 10-key in MX-Brown switches, and it took me a while to get used to it, but now i have the hardest time typing on regular keyboards at all. I did quite a bit of research to determine which brand made the best mechanical keyboards and went with them.


----------



## TheFlipsideDown

I use a DAS Keyboard Ultimate S (Chery Mx Blue Version with no writing on the keys). I love it, it's amazing for typing and playing games.


----------



## JDeep

I use a Razer Lycosa Mirror.Although it's not mechanical, it's a great keyboard


----------



## Makiah S

What do you guys think of the SideWinder X4 for gaming? New egg has a new cool master Cherry Brown for about $115, but that's pretty much my keyboard+mouse+mouse pad budget <.< so I'm hoping to get a nice gaming keyboard cheapily
   
  So how is the Side Winder X4


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I have a sidewinder x6 and thought it was an OK keyboard. Not good not bad.


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> What do you guys think of the SideWinder X4 for gaming? New egg has a new cool master Cherry Brown for about $115, but that's pretty much my keyboard+mouse+mouse pad budget <.< so I'm hoping to get a nice gaming keyboard cheapily
> 
> So how is the Side Winder X4


 
  Here's a cheaper board
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-plu/plu-87-mini-mechanical-gaming-/lid=18974500
   
  I'd recommend that you save your money for a little longer and get a mechanical, most rubber dome keyboards (especially ones targeted at gamers) are a waste of money.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





loremipsum said:


> Here's a cheaper board
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-plu/plu-87-mini-mechanical-gaming-/lid=18974500
> 
> I'd recommend that you save your money for a little longer and get a mechanical, most rubber dome keyboards (especially ones targeted at gamers) are a waste of money.


 

 Point taken, plus I like that it's a cherry brown and under $100


----------



## Donnyhifi

Using the Logicool(Logitech goes by Logicool in Japan) Dinovo Edge
  The keys have a nice feel but I do miss the 10 key once in a while(especially for work) and it was the only wireless English keyboard I could get my hands quickly on. Only thing negative is that I do lose Bluetooth connectivity about once/twice a week or so but I think this may be related to my USB ports, I need to push the button on the USB dongle everytime this occurs so the fix is not too bad.
   
  Looks like this:


----------



## Makiah S

... Only corded keyboards for gaming! It sucks when they die <.< so DON'T take that chance


----------



## anetode

It's good to remember that the overwhelming majority of computer users (and typists in general) couldn't care less about a keyboard's performance vis-a-vis gaming.


----------



## OnyxVulpe

My Das Ultimate Silent came in today and it's pretty awesome. Might take a few days to get a hold of the placement of the keys and angle compared to my old keyboard but it feels so nice. Hopefully the texture stays for a longer time compared to the weird soft texture on the Lycosa.


----------



## Penarin

I think you'll be OK.  Both of my Das boards look just fine after over  a year of use.
   
  I wish I had the typing skills to go with the blank Das Keyboard.  But I play a lot of PC games and don't want to die because I can't quickly find the "drink health potion" key.


----------



## EnOYiN

penarin said:


> I think you'll be OK.  Both of my Das boards look just fine after over  a year of use.
> 
> I wish I had the typing skills to go with the blank Das Keyboard.  But I play a lot of PC games and don't want to die because I can't quickly find the "drink health potion" key.




http://www.typefastertypingtutor.com/

Start learning.


----------



## El_Doug

All blank keyboards are awful - does everyone seriously have all the special symbols memorized above their number keys?  And if you're saying to yourself, "when would I use those?" then your passwords aren't secure enough
   
  Quote: 





penarin said:


> I wish I had the typing skills to go with the blank Das Keyboard.  But I play a lot of PC games and don't want to die because I can't quickly find the "drink health potion" key.


----------



## EnOYiN

el_doug said:


> All blank keyboards are awful - does everyone seriously have all the special symbols memorized above their number keys?  And if you're saying to yourself, "when would I use those?" then your passwords aren't secure enough




It's 13 keys. It's not that hard to be honest. Blank keyboards give you an incentive to start learning to type everything blindly which in my opinion is a good thing if you're using a computer a lot. And you already know the special symbols most likely. You're just checking everytime you type $ if it's really on that 4. Which is exactly what you shouldn't do if you want to be able to type everything quickly. Aside from the learning aspect of it I don't think a blank keyboard is good for anything aside from looking generally awesome and making sure no one else can use your computer. (which isn't a good thing per se) Either way. It's whether you want to invest the time in it to be able to do it of course. I feel that learning to type everything blindly has been a good investment of my time considering the amount of time I spend typing. YMMV

Regarding passwords.


----------



## jgray91

Obligatory xkcd comic! \o/


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> does everyone seriously have all the special symbols memorized above their number keys?


 
  What, you _don't_?


----------



## OnyxVulpe

loremipsum said:


> What, you _don't_?



I only really know 1,2,3,4, and 8, the others I'll normally have to look or just try them out.


----------



## EmptyTalk

It'a totallu easy to type withooot lookimg at the letterx.  It jyst taiks a litt.e bit og ptactice.  No bg dezl.


----------



## El_Doug

The incentive should be not taking 2 hours to type a paragraph.  Any idiot can learn to type properly without a blank keyboard - I did at age 4.  If you need a blank keyboard to motivate you, you are really one lazy person  
   
  If you don't want anyone else to use your computer, just switch to DVORAK
   
  Quote: 





enoyin said:


> It's 13 keys. It's not that hard to be honest. Blank keyboards give you an incentive to start learning to type everything blindly which in my opinion is a good thing if you're using a computer a lot. And you already know the special symbols most likely. You're just checking everytime you type $ if it's really on that 4. Which is exactly what you shouldn't do if you want to be able to type everything quickly. Aside from the learning aspect of it I don't think a blank keyboard is good for anything aside from looking generally awesome and making sure no one else can use your computer. (which isn't a good thing per se) Either way. It's whether you want to invest the time in it to be able to do it of course. I feel that learning to type everything blindly has been a good investment of my time considering the amount of time I spend typing. YMMV
> 
> Regarding passwords.


----------



## GodOfDeath

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> It'a totallu easy to type withooot lookimg at the letterx.  It jyst taiks a litt.e bit og ptactice.  No bg dezl.


 

 LOL, I see what you did there.
   
  I would never know which key would be for taking screenshots without it saying lollll


----------



## OnyxVulpe

Yeah, I haven't run into any problems with my keyboard yet. Though I haven't had to make a new account or something which is actually something I could be worried about. I remember when I enter a password or change it I would stare at the keys to make sure I hit the correct ones. Guess I have to type it else where and paste it in if I have to.


----------



## mikop

Just received my new keyboard a few days ago.  Loving it.
   

   
   
  Customized cherry brown from WASD Keyboard.
  New mouse too, Razer Naga Hex.


----------



## jgray91

Quote: 





mikop said:


> Just received my new keyboard a few days ago.  Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That looks like what a game streamer would set up his computer desk as.


----------



## El_Doug

...or anyone else   I've never streamed a day in my life, and do not intend to, but my desk looks quite similar
   
  Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> That looks like what a game streamer would set up his computer desk as.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





mikop said:


> Just received my new keyboard a few days ago.  Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  isnt the shimian monitor amazing??? Ive been freaking loving mine ever since i got it a couple months ago


----------



## mikop

Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> That looks like what a game streamer would set up his computer desk as.


 
   
  Never stream a day in my life. I have all the equips so might as well put them to good use.  I have a few tablets so having this one somewhere on the desk help me keep it charged, in a convenient place for me to use it and I can easily take it with me when I move to the sofa.  Find it easier than using my laptop for many tasks.
   
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> isnt the shimian monitor amazing??? Ive been freaking loving mine ever since i got it a couple months ago


 
   
  Absolutely!  The screen is just beautiful and the extra real estate over my 24" is so worth it..  Excellent price/performance ratio.  Was thinking of getting a Dell 27 or maybe even a 30 but for less than 1/3 of their price, I am very very happy with them.


----------



## mechgamer123

I'm rocking an original Logitech G15 I picked up on craigslist a while ago. I've heard reports of people saying it's got reliability issues, such as with letters rubbing off, but I've never had any of it. When I first got it the backlight used to flicker a bit once in a while but I haven't had that happen in a while. I don't really use it for gaming, but I like the fact I can use it to find keys in the dark with the backlight.


----------



## Ra97oR

TERA online on Head-Fi... Hmm.
   
  As much as I wanted alternative keys for my Steelseries, it seems that none are available.


----------



## mikop

some guy used keys from wasdkeyboards for his steelseries 6gv2 keyboard if that's what you have.


----------



## Ra97oR

Sadly my keyboard is UK layout with a strange Enter key. =/


----------



## writereviews

Why end might ask civil again spoil.


----------



## ahshan06

ThinkPad keyboards ftw.

 T42>T61>T410 (best yet)
   
  Plus, red trackpoint is da bomb!


----------



## slytown

Mechanical or nothing. I own three and made this guide not too long ago.
   
   
http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=260143


----------



## stevenlongs

teamliquider hi!
   
  I own a das, brown switches. Nothing special like custom caps or anything...just a pleasant keyboard.


----------



## johnman1116

MIne too! This is the iOne XArmor u9bl-s with cherry brown keys, with 4 level backlit keys and audio/usb pass through.
  Bought it need a bit diy at the ps/2 which explains the red heatshrink.  Yea there's definitely no going back


----------



## EmptyTalk

Finally scored a Filco tenkeyless with blue cherry switches (the clicky type).  Amazon was out of stock for a long time, but there seems to be a full restock now.  After using it for a few days, I think I like the clicky switches better than the "tactile" brown cherry switches on my other keyboard.  I definitely and without a doubt prefer the compact size of the tenkeyless version.


----------



## Maverickmonk

I love the look of the tenkeyless, but as a physics student, I do a lot of number entry. I'm considering picking up a cheaper mechanical keyboard, not for gaming but for typing (i write in my spare time), but I can't decide between browns, blues, or blacks


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ if you are writing a lot, blacks may be too stiff.  Are you in the US?  If so, do you live near a Fry's Electronics?  If so, you might be able to try out some keyboards with blue, black, and red switches.  The last time I went there, they had all of those to try out.
   
  I type all day at work, and the browns are great.  It's too early to tell whether I like blues more or less, but both seem to do just fine for typing.  The blues are significantly louder than the browns if that makes any difference to you.
   
  I will most likely be selling my full size WASD keyboard with brown switches (see my previous posts in this thread).  If you are interested, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

im thinking about getting the KBT race, but i want  to get custom keycaps. Anyone know if WASD keycaps are work with the backlight, and the sorta weird configuration of the RACE ?


----------



## FinBenton

Loving my new filco


----------



## radonsg

Using Das Keyboard Model S Professional for Mac


----------



## jgray91

Woe is me picking up the wrong Razer Blackwidow, thinking that it has USB passthrough. I knew the more expensive one doesn't just include shiny blue backlighting. My cheapskate self foiled my plan.


----------



## jjacq

I would like to know if someone can recommend me a good keyboard for my macbook pro. The keyboard will most likely stay at home. I will only use both the keyboard and mouse for surfing the web, writing emails/blogs so I need one that I can use for a while without having my hands hurt.

 I'm actually looking at the Logitech K400 because it looks nice but I don't know how it is with typing. Can anyone recommend me a good wireless keyboard?


----------



## evilhippie

Quote: 





finbenton said:


> Loving my new filco


 
   
  Very nice!  I have the same setup with a tenkeyless mx black (not a ninja however).  Filcos are definitely the best boards I've tried, and I have a tenkeyless mx blue on the way now as well.  The filco palmrest also has to be the nicest I've ever seen/used... certainly worth the 60 dollars.


----------



## customcoco

Sorry if this question has been answered earlier in the thread but I didn't feel like going through the 46 preceding pages
   
  What do you guys think of this keyboard :
   
http://matias.ca/dvorak/
   
  I've always wanted to try dvorak out so this one may be the ticket..


----------



## EnOYiN

customcoco said:


> Sorry if this question has been answered earlier in the thread but I didn't feel like going through the 46 preceding pages
> 
> What do you guys think of this keyboard :
> 
> ...




Well, I've tried dvorak before and let's face it. It's pretty darn inconvenient to say the least. Dvorak never thought about using ctrl+c etc. So you would have to rebind a lot of things in order to be able to use them. An alternative to dvorak is colemak. (which is what I'm using right now) It keeps the zxcvb keys in the same spot. The drawback to this layout is that it isn't supported out of the box on windows. Most linux distros work reasonably well with it though. Both layouts have the problem that when you're trying to play a game you'll likely have to rebind your keys in order to be able to play. WASD doesn't exactly work with both dvorak and colemak for instance.

If you want to try dvorak or colemak you can just do it with the keyboard you have right now. Just switch it in the keyboard config. There is no real need to switch the keys, because you aren't looking at them anyway. Right? 

Assuming you do still look at the keys every once in a while I can recommend trying to learn to touch type if you've got the time for it. Whether you learn touch typing for qwerty or another layout, it's worth it if you use a computer a lot. Do also note that if you're pretty good at typing on a qwerty keyboard it might take you quite a while to attain the same speeds on another layout. I'd say that it takes _at least_ a month.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Well, I've tried dvorak before and let's face it. It's pretty darn inconvenient to say the least. Dvorak never thought about using ctrl+c etc. So you would have to rebind a lot of things in order to be able to use them. An alternative to dvorak is colemak. (which is what I'm using right now) It keeps the zxcvb keys in the same spot. The drawback to this layout is that it isn't supported out of the box on windows. Most linux distros work reasonably well with it though. Both layouts have the problem that when you're trying to play a game you'll likely have to rebind your keys in order to be able to play. WASD doesn't exactly work with both dvorak and colemak for instance.
> If you want to try dvorak or colemak you can just do it with the keyboard you have right now. Just switch it in the keyboard config. There is no real need to switch the keys, because you aren't looking at them anyway. Right?
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks *EnOYiN. *
   
  I just downloaded colemak's layout and another one called "workman". Will try both today, I'll keep you posted. many thanks.
   
  CCC


----------



## EnOYiN

customcoco said:


> Thanks *EnOYiN.*
> 
> I just downloaded colemak's layout and another one called "workman". Will try both today, I'll keep you posted. many thanks.
> 
> CCC




No problem. I would recommend geekhack.org for more info, but it has been down very frequently and when it's up it has been riddled with malware and such. So, if you decide to check out their forums be sure to use something like noscript. When it's up geekhack is a really good source for information on anything keyboard related. Just beware of the risks involved in going there at this moment in time.


----------



## rio197

I'm using the Razer Lycosa, and I love it.
  It can take severe punishments: I've pounded my hands on it more than a couple of times and it still runs like new.


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> No problem. I would recommend geekhack.org for more info, but it has been down very frequently and when it's up it has been riddled with malware and such. So, if you decide to check out their forums be sure to use something like noscript. When it's up geekhack is a really good source for information on anything keyboard related. Just beware of the risks involved in going there at this moment in time.


 
  I would avoid geekhack. Some hacking groups are after their domain name, so they're going to constantly be under attack, and you never know when you might go there and get infected. I recommend deskthority.net instead.


----------



## evilhippie

Quote: 





loremipsum said:


> I would avoid geekhack. Some hacking groups are after their domain name, so they're going to constantly be under attack, and you never know when you might go there and get infected. I recommend deskthority.net instead.


 

 Its too bad about the problems geekhack is having, it was by far the best source for keyboard info.  At least deskthority seems to have the same userbase though, so theres hope!


----------



## slytown

Since geekhack is down everyone is going here that isn't on deskthority.
   
http://www.reddit.com/r/keyboards


----------



## DFXLuna

I'm using a CM Storm with blue switches, it was the cheapest board I could find with blue switches and I love it


----------



## Maverickmonk

Thanks to Emptytalk, i'm hooked. The wasd keyboard I got from him is blowing me away, both appearance, construction and most importantly typing feel


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ Glad you like it.  Man, I don't post anything about headphones anymore.  I just write about keyboards, knives, and flashlights these days.  Is there a third-wave coffee thread anywhere around here?  I'd probably get sucked into that thread, too.  Ha!


----------



## Maverickmonk

I know what you mean. New wallet, fountain pens, a strange desire to learn to shave with a straight razor...this forum has got to have been designed with the sole purpose of destroying wallets and imparting its members with more expensive taste in everything!


----------



## Nildes

Quote: 





jjacq said:


> I would like to know if someone can recommend me a good keyboard for my macbook pro. The keyboard will most likely stay at home. I will only use both the keyboard and mouse for surfing the web, writing emails/blogs so I need one that I can use for a while without having my hands hurt.
> 
> I'm actually looking at the Logitech K400 because it looks nice but I don't know how it is with typing. Can anyone recommend me a good wireless keyboard?


 
  Hmm.. In terms of mechanical keyboards, there really aren't that many that are Mac-specific. There are even less that are wireless. I would say that if you're looking for a mechanical keyboard, not that you specified that you were, your best option would be this: http://www.ergogeek.com/xarmor-u9w-2.4-ghz-rf-wireless-mechanical-keyboard.html
   
  It uses the light, tactile brown switches, so it should definitely suit your scenario, if you're planning on typing for long periods of time.


----------



## Ra97oR

Seeing more and more red switches out there, making me itch wanting to try one out myself. Using Blacks and being happy just makes me wonder how does the Reds feel.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I could use a keyboard recommendation.
   
  Currently I'm using the Apple Bluetooth keyboard and there are things I love about it. Mostly that it's small and it's wireless. OK, not so much mostly as that's what I love about it.
   
  The thing is, I do a lot (LOT) of typing and a considerable amount of gaming. I've heard the benefits of a mechanical keyboard a number of times but I don't have access to one to try. However, I think I'm ready to take the plunge and just buy one to try it out. Worst case scenario I'll just return it, right? Or sell it. Or take it to work and annoy my coworkers with it...
   
  So here's my criteria for a keyboard:
   
  1. Must be Mac-compatible. This doesn't mean Mac-specific keys (though this would be nice) but just that it's plug-and-play friendly with a Mac.
  2. Must allow input from more than two keys at a time. This is actually the main reason I'm upgrading. Ever try to crouch, move forward and press the voice button mid-game? Right now I have to choose. Sure, I could change how I have my keys done but this is just one example.
  3. As compact as possible. Extra palm-rests aren't required or desired and if it doesn't have a number pad that's a bonus.
  4. USB connection. I know this is the majority of wired keyboards but I've seen some that aren't so I figured worth mentioning.
   
  Of course, anything that is gamer-oriented would be nice. I'd like to keep it under $100 but I could go as high as $150 for the perfect keyboard.
   
  Thoughts?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i would say the best mac specific keyboard would be the DAS for mac one, it even has all the function keys
   
http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-for-mac/


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> i would say the best mac specific keyboard would be the DAS for mac one, it even has all the function keys
> 
> http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-for-mac/


 
   
  That is one that came up in my searching and it does appear to be a very good keyboard. It even has the blue switches which are supposed to be better for gaming. Does anyone have one of these keyboards and can speak to it? Be it as a Mac user or the Windows equivalent model?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> That is one that came up in my searching and it does appear to be a very good keyboard. It even has the blue switches which are supposed to be better for gaming. Does anyone have one of these keyboards and can speak to it? Be it as a Mac user or the Windows equivalent model?


 
  i would say that DAS keyboards are better than the rest of the more mainstream mechanical options, such as razer or that ilk. but i dont think they can compete wtih the Filco's or the Leopold's which are more boutique brands that are available. Also i though people reccomend the Browns more for gaming i thought that the blues? i love my leopold though, you just wont get mac specific function keys. the keyboards would still work just fine though.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Mac specific keys isn't really required so much as it'd be nice. The features I use it for are for screen brightness, volume and track control. The tracks I can control via shortcuts. The volume is usually outright bypassed by my DAC but the brightness part I'm not sure if I can bind to a key press. That would be something I'd miss, though I can't say how much.
   
  I'll definitely look at the brands you mentioned.
   
  Right now the Das Keyboard is in the lead, assuming there is a lead to be had but I will admit I was considering one of the Razer mechanical keyboards. So you'd recommend not going that direction?


----------



## El_Doug

I've never heard anyone suggest that the blue switches are ideal for gaming.  I certainly hated it when I tried using mine to play games, though they are quite nice for typing.  I'd stick to browns if I were you
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> That is one that came up in my searching and it does appear to be a very good keyboard. It even has the blue switches which are supposed to be better for gaming. Does anyone have one of these keyboards and can speak to it? Be it as a Mac user or the Windows equivalent model?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Mac specific keys isn't really required so much as it'd be nice. The features I use it for are for screen brightness, volume and track control. The tracks I can control via shortcuts. The volume is usually outright bypassed by my DAC but the brightness part I'm not sure if I can bind to a key press. That would be something I'd miss, though I can't say how much.
> 
> I'll definitely look at the brands you mentioned.
> 
> Right now the Das Keyboard is in the lead, assuming there is a lead to be had but I will admit I was considering one of the Razer mechanical keyboards. So you'd recommend not going that direction?


 
   
  i would avoid anything razer except for maybe mice...they dont have the best quality control, whereas my leopold feels like it would survive a atomic blast. its a tank to say the least. My roommate bough the razer with the blue switches and it definitely feels very cheap in comparison. though i am also not a fan of lights/lcds/macro buttons, i like very not flashy keyboards, but i also like very well engineered/built stuff, hence why i love the Leopold


----------



## Blisse

souprknowva said:


> dougoftheabaci said:
> 
> 
> > Mac specific keys isn't really required so much as it'd be nice. The features I use it for are for screen brightness, volume and track control. The tracks I can control via shortcuts. The volume is usually outright bypassed by my DAC but the brightness part I'm not sure if I can bind to a key press. That would be something I'd miss, though I can't say how much.
> ...




The Razer Blackwidow regular feels cheap. The keys feel extremely plasticky, which is a turn off. The newer Ultimate Blackwidows, and the Blackwidow Stealths feel A LOT better. Obviously not dedicated mechanical keyboard territory, but they're not as bad as the regular Blackwidow.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'm half-way debating a Leopold right now since, aside from the lack of Mac-keys, it has most of what I want.
   
  If there was a way I could swap out the Windows keys for Mac keys I'd be so happy. I might just buy the flat keys and accept the lack of a visual "command". Or I could become a total boss and just get one of the ninja keyboards. I could almost do that... Almost.
   
  Out of curiosity, is there anywhere to get third-party key caps for these?


----------



## EnOYiN

dougoftheabaci said:


> I'm half-way debating a Leopold right now since, aside from the lack of Mac-keys, it has most of what I want.
> 
> If there was a way I could swap out the Windows keys for Mac keys I'd be so happy. I might just buy the flat keys and accept the lack of a visual "command". Or I could become a total boss and just get one of the ninja keyboards. I could almost do that... Almost.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there anywhere to get third-party key caps for these?




http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys

They've got some, but I don't know what the shipping on that will be if you're in the US.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

It doesn't look like it will be too bad in terms of shipping.


----------



## EnOYiN

dougoftheabaci said:


> It doesn't look like it will be too bad in terms of shipping.




http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/

That's also an option. I forgot about them earlier,but I guess they're the better option both for shipping (if you're in the US) and options. You can get pretty any kind of cap you want.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Ooooo... They have ones for Mac. Um... Yeah... So... These will fit a Leopold keyboard, will they?


----------



## ohiojosh78

I can't for the life of me find this combo:
1. Quiet (Doesn't have to be mechanical but if so I'd like Red switches) 
2. Shift+W+A/D+Space compliant
3. Blue LED keys (I game at night in the dark to not bother gf) 

Closest I could find was a Logitech 920-000914 but apparently Logitech, in their infinite wisdom, decided to disable run jump... 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EnOYiN

dougoftheabaci said:


> Ooooo... They have ones for Mac. Um... Yeah... So... These will fit a Leopold keyboard, will they?




Now that's a good question. I really don't know to be honest. I do know my cherry board has different caps compared to my filco board. The caps on my cherry board aren't as high as the other ones. Maybe someone else can tell you.


----------



## El_Doug

I don't understand what #2 is - is that some kind of obscure key combo that alters some functional characteristics of the board? 
   
  If all you mean by #2 is that the keyboard must be able to handle 4 inputs, you're in luck:  every single USB keyboard can handle an input of at least 6 keys at a time. 
   
   
  In that case, all you need for quiet is a sh1tty membrane keyboard, and the sky is the limit for blue LEDs.  You could go to Walmart right now and find what you're looking for, probably for $15
   
  Quote: 





ohiojosh78 said:


> I can't for the life of me find this combo:
> 1. Quiet (Doesn't have to be mechanical but if so I'd like Red switches)
> 2. Shift+W+A/D+Space compliant
> 3. Blue LED keys (I game at night in the dark to not bother gf)
> ...


----------



## jenneth

Quote:


ohiojosh78 said:


> I can't for the life of me find this combo:
> 1. Quiet (Doesn't have to be mechanical but if so I'd like Red switches)
> 2. Shift+W+A/D+Space compliant
> 3. Blue LED keys (I game at night in the dark to not bother gf)
> ...


 
   
  You could get a Ducky Shine keyboard, budget permitting of course.


----------



## EnOYiN

el_doug said:


> I don't understand what #2 is - is that some kind of obscure key combo that alters some functional characteristics of the board?




I'm guessing walking + strafing + jumping + running/ walking in a game. That seems to make sense to me anyway. 

Edit: Also, for anyone looking to get some info on N-Key rollover: Link.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

For those curious, I reached out to the people who make the Leopold keyboard and asked if they made Mac-specific key-caps. They said they did not. However, they mentioned WASDKeyboards.com as a place to check out.
   
  The only thing holding me back at this point is just that there's no return policy. Worried I might not like they keyboard, then what!? I could always resell it, I guess...


----------



## Nildes

souprknowva said:


> i would say that DAS keyboards are better than the rest of the more mainstream mechanical options, such as razer or that ilk. but i dont think they can compete wtih the Filco's or the Leopold's which are more boutique brands that are available. Also i though people reccomend the Browns more for gaming i thought that the blues? i love my leopold though, you just wont get mac specific function keys. the keyboards would still work just fine though.


 
   
  Das keyboards are nice, but the glossy finish is a real put-off. Brown and red switches are definitely a bit more suitable for gaming, because they don't have that extra hump that exists on the blue switch. http://pcper.com/reviews/General-Tech/Rosewill-Second-Generation-Mechanical-Keyboard-Review-RK-9000-RK-9000BR-RK-90-1 As you can see, with blues, it is more difficult to "hover" and spam a key without letting it completely reset, because the centerpiece has that hump, unlike the other switches.
   


ra97or said:


> Seeing more and more red switches out there, making me itch wanting to try one out myself. Using Blacks and being happy just makes me wonder how does the Reds feel.


 
   
  If you are happy with the black switches, then you must be a heavy/forceful typist. The reds are much, much lighter. I do not know whether they would be suitable for you if you currently prefer blacks. You would have to restrain yourself from bottoming out too much.
   
  Quote:


el_doug said:


> I don't understand what #2 is - is that some kind of obscure key combo that alters some functional characteristics of the board?
> 
> If all you mean by #2 is that the keyboard must be able to handle 4 inputs, you're in luck:  every single USB keyboard can handle an input of at least 6 keys at a time.
> 
> ...


 
   
  This is not true. The Blackwidow (the original, at least), was only 2KRO + certain modifiers. Razer fail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> For those curious, I reached out to the people who make the Leopold keyboard and asked if they made Mac-specific key-caps. They said they did not. However, they mentioned WASDKeyboards.com as a place to check out.
> 
> The only thing holding me back at this point is just that there's no return policy. Worried I might not like they keyboard, then what!? I could always resell it, I guess...


 
   
  You may want to try a less expensive keyboard if you're not sure yet, and perhaps purchase from a reseller/retailer that has a solid return policy, Newegg and Amazon being among them. I would recommend you check out the CM Storm Quickfire Rapid. It is a decent amount less expensive, unless you really prefer a full-sized keyboard over a tenkeyless. 
   
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-QuickFire-Mechanical-SGK-4000-GKCL1-US/dp/B0068INSUM
   
  ^That particular one has blue switches, but it also comes in the brown and red variety, which are usually a bit more expensive. For a full-sized alternative, I would recommend checking out the offerings from Rosewill. There is often a sale on Newegg.
   
  You may also want to consider whether you want one with PCB-mounted, or plate-mounted switches.


----------



## El_Doug

Do you mean to tell me that you can't even use Ctrl+Alt+Del on that keyboard?  I find that suspicious
   
  Quote: 





nildes said:


> This is not true. The Blackwidow (the original, at least), was only 2KRO + certain modifiers. Razer fail.


----------



## Nildes

You can take a look here to see the results of the testing. You need to scroll down a bit to find the Razer BW entry: http://bit.ly/Mfzsmj Here's one of the sources of results that is linked there: http://bit.ly/PsnA0f I don't think CTRL+ALT+DELETE would have a problem. CTRL and ALT are modifiers. Of course, that isn't exactly a typical gaming combo.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

@Nildes: If I'm going Amazon I might as well go with a Filco keyboard since they seem highly regarded. Also, they have Prime! Mmm... Prime...
   
  I just need to figure out how I'm going to control the things I normally handle through media keys.


----------



## evilhippie

The camo versions of the filcos actually have an FN button in place of the windows key and media buttons along the F row.  However, the camo pattern is a bit much aesthetically imo.  I find the black to look a lot better in person.  Thats not to say the camo isn't good looking, but it lacks the understated class of the black filcos, just my opinion.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





evilhippie said:


> The camo versions of the filcos actually have an FN button in place of the windows key and media buttons along the F row.  However, the camo pattern is a bit much aesthetically imo.  I find the black to look a lot better in person.  Thats not to say the camo isn't good looking, but it lacks the understated class of the black filcos, just my opinion.


 
   
  Yeah, the camo wouldn't exactly work next to my iMac, haha.


----------



## Nildes

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> @Nildes: If I'm going Amazon I might as well go with a Filco keyboard since they seem highly regarded. Also, they have Prime! Mmm... Prime...
> 
> I just need to figure out how I'm going to control the things I normally handle through media keys.


 
  I'm not sure which one you are looking at, but it was just my opinion that you might want to consider investing less, until you have a solid grasp on what you like. Also, not that I don't like a good Filco myself, you need to consider that there are other companies out there that have similar product reliability and QC. I wouldn't simply buy into the brand. At least it's Filco, instead of Razer.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





nildes said:


> I'm not sure which one you are looking at, but it was just my opinion that you might want to consider investing less, until you have a solid grasp on what you like. Also, not that I don't like a good Filco myself, you need to consider that there are other companies out there that have similar product reliability and QC. I wouldn't simply buy into the brand. At least it's Filco, instead of Razer.


 
   
  It's more that it's a well-respected product on Amazon and I have Prime, haha. Which means if I don't like it I can send it back. I'm not buying it just yet but I am considering.


----------



## Dyaems

any "budget" keyboard recommendation that can push 7 buttons at once? oh yeah, it has to be illuminated too, the thinner the keyboard, the better as well. Thanks!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> any "budget" keyboard recommendation that can push 7 buttons at once? oh yeah, it has to be illuminated too, the thinner the keyboard, the better as well. Thanks!


 
   
  Logitech Illuminated


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Things I learned today: You can set a keyboard shortcut for monitor brightness in System Preferences under Keyboard. Can't do one for volume, though. Though, that one isn't really a concern as I never change my volume via the OS when I'm at my desk and if I'm not at my desk I'll still have a wireless keyboard.
   
  I did a little more research on my own about the differences between blue and brown switches and which was better for gaming. It came down to which kind of game you wanted to play but for anything FPS/action the word is that Brown is significantly better. That and the only time people have issues with browns is because of less tactile feedback vs something like a blue. That isn't a concern for me. So brown is decided and I can skip the media keys as most of this I can do directly through the OS via custom shortcuts or with third-party applications.
   
  The question now becomes do I get a Leopold or a Filco... I shall let you guys know which I get!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> The question now becomes do I get a Leopold or a Filco... I shall let you guys know which I get!


 
  Well leopolds are the new hotness, and theres something about the springs in the filcos that the leopolds dont do, you can see demos of this on youtube.
   
  But regardless of which you pick your in for a treat with an awesome machanical keyboard


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Logitech Illuminated


 

 thats the one im using but it cant press multiple buttons at once. i cant even push at least three buttons for it... or im doing something wrong haha


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> The question now becomes do I get a Leopold or a Filco... I shall let you guys know which I get!


 
  Leopold and Filco use different stabilizers on the larger keys (shift etc) that feel different. The Cherry stabilizers used by Leopold make the key press a little stiffer, the Costar stabilizers on Filco boards don't really affect the feeling of the switch. The Filco also supposedly has better feet with more resistance to sliding, but I've personally never had an issue with the feet on my Leopold sliding. All that it really comes down to is whether you want to pay 50% more for smoother stabilizers.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> thats the one im using but it cant press multiple buttons at once. i cant even push at least three buttons for it... or im doing something wrong haha


 
   
  You're going to want to get a PS/2 keyboard, then


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Things I learned today: You can set a keyboard shortcut for monitor brightness in System Preferences under Keyboard. Can't do one for volume, though. Though, that one isn't really a concern as I never change my volume via the OS when I'm at my desk and if I'm not at my desk I'll still have a wireless keyboard.
> 
> I did a little more research on my own about the differences between blue and brown switches and which was better for gaming. It came down to which kind of game you wanted to play but for anything FPS/action the word is that Brown is significantly better. That and the only time people have issues with browns is because of less tactile feedback vs something like a blue. That isn't a concern for me. So brown is decided and I can skip the media keys as most of this I can do directly through the OS via custom shortcuts or with third-party applications.
> 
> The question now becomes do I get a Leopold or a Filco... I shall let you guys know which I get!


 
  there is no best key for gaming. Its what you prefer. Brown and blue keys are pretty much the same with the exception of the sound they make. I'm curious who gave you your information. most people like blacks and reds for gaming. tactile feedback is for people who touch type, chances are you're going to bottom out the keyboard anyway when you game, which makes the tactile feedback pretty much useless.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





loremipsum said:


> Leopold and Filco use different stabilizers on the larger keys (shift etc) that feel different. The Cherry stabilizers used by Leopold make the key press a little stiffer, the Costar stabilizers on Filco boards don't really affect the feeling of the switch. The Filco also supposedly has better feet with more resistance to sliding, but I've personally never had an issue with the feet on my Leopold sliding. All that it really comes down to is whether you want to pay 50% more for smoother stabilizers.


 
   
  It's actually not much more expensive for me. With basic shipping the Leopold is $117. The Filco is $139 including next-day shipping thanks to Amazon Prime. So the difference becomes negligible.
   
  Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> there is no best key for gaming. Its what you prefer. Brown and blue keys are pretty much the same with the exception of the sound they make. I'm curious who gave you your information. most people like blacks and reds for gaming. tactile feedback is for people who touch type, chances are you're going to bottom out the keyboard anyway when you game, which makes the tactile feedback pretty much useless.


 
   
  Pretty much every article I've read has said blue or brown, depending on preference. The browns are supposedly better because of where the reset is relative to the action point. It allows for faster repeating than the blues, apparently.
   
  Though, I'm also considering this as a general typing keyboard as I do a hefty amount of typing every day, be it code or other things. And from that perspective the brown sounds like the one I'd prefer the most.


----------



## EnOYiN

dougoftheabaci said:


> Pretty much every article I've read has said blue or brown, depending on preference. The browns are supposedly better because of where the reset is relative to the action point. It allows for faster repeating than the blues, apparently.
> 
> Though, I'm also considering this as a general typing keyboard as I do a hefty amount of typing every day, be it code or other things. And from that perspective the brown sounds like the one I'd prefer the most.




I'm using brown switches right now and I really like them so far for bothing gaming and typing (coding/ typing on forums/ other nonsense) I would even say that I like them better than blacks for gaming. Black switches are also a bit too heavy to press while typing in my opinion. The problem some people seem to have when using blue switches for gaming is that they can't double tap very well. (in games like SC2 or what have you) I haven't ever noticed that myself with either blue or brown switches.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

After doing some reading i think i want to pick up another leopold, but with red switches this time, and maybe tenkeyless as well. But Elite Keyboards is sold out of pretty much every single leopold with red switches :<


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> After doing some reading i think i want to pick up another leopold, but with red switches this time, and maybe tenkeyless as well. But Elite Keyboards is sold out of pretty much every single leopold with red switches :<


 
  Leopold is rolling out a new tenkeyless model with PBT keycaps, EK is probably going to stock that instead of the current model soon. They still have stock of the white unprinted TKL with reds, though.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





loremipsum said:


> Leopold is rolling out a new tenkeyless model with PBT keycaps, EK is probably going to stock that instead of the current model soon. They still have stock of the white unprinted TKL with reds, though.


 
   
  Ah, that would explain it. Are PBT keycaps better? i didnt get into all the accesories that can go along with the better keyboards...
   
  yeah i dont want white or unprinted lol im not otaku enough for that -_-


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Are PBT keycaps better?


 
   
  Never was able to figure out how having no characters on your keyboard makes you Otaku...
   
  Anyway, I did some searching and it seems PBT keycaps are supposed to be less-shiny over time than ABS. However, there seems to be a lot of discenting opinion. PBT might also not be as durable. Though, unless you really beat up your keyboards, I can't see how that would really effect longevity. In the end, I doubt you'd notice a massive difference. There was something I found that suggested PBT was easier to recycle than ABS, so that is something to consider.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Never was able to figure out how having no characters on your keyboard makes you Otaku...
> 
> Anyway, I did some searching and it seems PBT keycaps are supposed to be less-shiny over time than ABS. However, there seems to be a lot of discenting opinion. PBT might also not be as durable. Though, unless you really beat up your keyboards, I can't see how that would really effect longevity. In the end, I doubt you'd notice a massive difference. There was something I found that suggested PBT was easier to recycle than ABS, so that is something to consider.


 
   
  Hmm, but yeah i did a bunch of reading after someone said that reds/blacks were better for gaming, when everything id read had said that browns and blues were best and that the others were mainly for typists. But then i did some thinking and feeling on my own keyboard, and the "feel" of the keypress isnt that obvious, and i honestly bottom out my keys almost every time when i type, so i decided i ought to try a red.
   
  So thanks for making me look into all that more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Edit: plus this way maybe ill take the browns keyboard to work, i cant stand the rubber dome i have there...
   
  Edit 2: as for the otaku thing, i think its mainly jsut that nerds would be the only people to think it was cool to have an unmarked keyboard, like i probably could operate one, but i just wouldnt want to -_-


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

No problem, glad to be of assistance! My current keyboard is, as I think I've said, one of the Apple wireless keyboards. So I may bottom it out but I do so because the travel is very short.
   
  OK, so I just pushed the purchase on a Filco Majes-Touch 2 tenkeyless with brown switches. I was close to going Leopold but a few things changed my mind. First was that if I bought through Amazon I could return the keyboard. No muss, no fuss. Second was that, with Prime, I wouldn't pay for shipping (I did in this case so I could get it tomorrow but that was just $4).
   
  The third, however, had to do with something I read about the Leopolds. As mentioned here some of the switches are a little different from the likes of Filcos and a few others. Apparently, this can make it harder to get parts or use custom key-caps. It's not a "quality" issue so much as a customization and repairability issue.
   
  So... Yeah. It arrives tomorrow! I'll get it at work but I doubt I'll actually set it up here due to the loudness of it. Though, I hope I don't fall too in love with it as then I might feel a need to replace my work keyboard, too! I'm sure my coworkers would LOVE that.


----------



## EnOYiN

souprknowva said:


> Edit 2: as for the otaku thing, i think its mainly jsut that nerds would be the only people to think it was cool to have an unmarked keyboard, like i probably could operate one, but i just wouldnt want to -_-




I'm using an unmarked keyboard right now. Mainly because I'm using colemak instead of QWERTY and I was thinking that it would confuse me a lot when I look at my keyboard.



dougoftheabaci said:


> So... Yeah. It arrives tomorrow! I'll get it at work but I doubt I'll actually set it up here due to the loudness of it. Though, I hope I don't fall too in love with it as then I might feel a need to replace my work keyboard, too! I'm sure my coworkers would LOVE that.




Same one as I'm tying on right now. Grats! The sound isn't that bad to be honest. There are people sleeping fairly nearby right now and I don't think I'm waking them up right now. (well, hopefully not anyway)


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> I'm using an unmarked keyboard right now. Mainly because I'm using colemak instead of QWERTY and I was thinking that it would confuse me a lot when I look at my keyboard.


 
   
  That's where I would just move the keys on the keyboard around until I got them to where I wanted them.
   
   


enoyin said:


> Grats! The sound isn't that bad to be honest. There are people sleeping fairly nearby right now and I don't think I'm waking them up right now. (well, hopefully not anyway)


   

  I'm not too worried about the sounds, at least not when I get back to my apartment. But I share an open space and there are no cubicle walls. Sound carries pretty far as it is. Granted, I don't think people would care overly much. I might break down and give it a try. We'll see.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> I'm using an unmarked keyboard right now. Mainly because I'm using colemak instead of QWERTY and I was thinking that it would confuse me a lot when I look at my keyboard.


 
   
  Great, i just speant like half an hour reading about colemak...looks interesting, i like that it maintains most of the used shortcuts, but still dramatically reduces how far your fingers move to type, though i guess it isnt really any faster, there would be less fatigue.
   
  this is an interesting site though http://patorjk.com/keyboard-layout-analyzer/v1/


----------



## EnOYiN

dougoftheabaci said:


> That's where I would just move the keys on the keyboard around until I got them to where I wanted them.




Yeah, my thoughts exactly. Problem is, the top, middle and bottom rows aren't the same keys.



souprknowva said:


> Great, i just speant like half an hour reading about colemak...looks interesting, i like that it maintains most of the used shortcuts, but still dramatically reduces how far your fingers move to type, though i guess it isnt really any faster, there would be less fatigue.
> 
> this is an interesting site though http://patorjk.com/keyboard-layout-analyzer/v1/




I mainly started using it to combat RSI and it has worked quite well so far. As far as going faster is concenrned, it takes a long time to just get to the speeds your used to again. Maybe it's possible to go a little faster due to generally smaller finger movements, but I doubt it's going to make that much of a difference. It's more likely that people who start using colemak practice more and think more about how they type than most other people.

One of the things colemak has that I can recommend to anyone, whether you're using QWERTY or another layout, is to change your caplock key to backspace. It's amazing.


----------



## slytown

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Ah, that would explain it. Are PBT keycaps better? i didnt get into all the accesories that can go along with the better keyboards...
> 
> yeah i dont want white or unprinted lol im not otaku enough for that -_-


 
  Sup Soup.
   
  I'm not sure if you got a chance to try my keyboards at Chiunifi but I had PBTs their on the HHKB. They're more durable but they have a completly different feel. ABS are a little stickier surface and they shine more. I actually like ABS more, but to each his own.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





slytown said:


> Sup Soup.
> 
> I'm not sure if you got a chance to try my keyboards at Chiunifi but I had PBTs their on the HHKB. They're more durable but they have a completly different feel. ABS are a little stickier surface and they shine more. I actually like ABS more, but to each his own.


 
   
  i did not -_- but ill probably just buy one as soon as they are back in stock though


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

So I've had a couple days with my new keyboard and I have a few observations:
   
  1. Backspacing isn't as easy. It's a bit farther to reach and takes a bit more force than my chiclet-style Apple keyboard. In general I've found that to be a hassle but not a real pain in the butt.
   
  2. My speed has not yet increased. In fact, I'd say it's slowed down. Part of this is I'm not used to typing on this keyboard and still try to bottom-out the keys, even though I don't need to. However, I'm making a concerted effort to stop doing that and I am improving again. I don't think my over-all accuracy has improved, but I would say accidental key-presses has decreased dramatically. In that I mean pressing the F and also hitting the G at the same time pretty much doesn't happen.
   
  3. Having no media/OS keys is annoying. However, OS X is pretty clever when it comes to allowing you to set key commands for most things and where it fails there are plenty of quality, free apps that can pick up the slack. Though, 99% of things can be customized right through system preferences, including things like app-specific system-wide controls.
   
  4. Having the command and alt keys in the "wrong" place is taking some getting used to. I might go and swap those keys around, as well as replacing the Windows key with a Mac cap. WASD Keyboards will do Mac-specific ones or I could simply buy custom-artwork ones that I've designed to look how I want. Stil might do that for a completely custom bottom row. Not sure.
   
  5. The noise is louder than I expected, especially when I get going at "full" speed. A friend was over when I was typing and she said she didn't like the noise. I kind of do, actually. It makes it sound like I'm typing and bing productive. I think this will actually convince me to start writing again, which is an unforeseen benefit.
   
  6. I don't think the response time is faster than my bluetooth keyboard, but being able to press more than two keys at once is amazing. It seems like a small thing but anyone who has used push-to-talk, tried to run forward and jump at the same time will know it's annoying to have to choose. Not being able to walk forward, melee and request help was a problem. That doesn't exist now.
   
  So over all, while there are problems with this keyboard, most of them are related to how I'm used to typing and interacting with my computer. They are all small things that can be gotten around with other things I'm used to (I'm a big fan of keyboard shortcuts for everything). I also love how solid this thing is. And it is *really* solid. It feels like this keyboard is going to last me a very, very long time. Also, it has it's little fringe benefits that I didn't expect so I rather like it.
   
  I still keep my bluetooth keyboard around, but I now mostly use it from across the room when I want to control Plex or something like that. Also, I couldn't see getting one of these for the office. People would kill me after a week, haha!


----------



## Katun

Been using Logitech's illuminated keyboard for about a year now. Really love it!
   
  My WPM increased about 10 from 125 to 135. Feels very good, looks even better.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Hey doug, the same thing happened to me when i first got my mechanical. but once you get used to it, its impossible to ever go back. You really just have to get used to how much easier it is to press the keys compared to a regular rubber dome keyboard and then you're set


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Hey doug, the same thing happened to me when i first got my mechanical. but once you get used to it, its impossible to ever go back. You really just have to get used to how much easier it is to press the keys compared to a regular rubber dome keyboard and then you're set


 
   
  That's what I figured. Moving from a normal mouse to a gaming mouse took time but I'm glad I did it. Likewise, I know this will take time. Heck, CIEMs took a little bit of time before I figured them out and now I love mine.
   
  However, tonight I swapped my Windows and Alt keys around to match a Mac layout and now I'm installing a registry hack in Windows to convince it that the keys have been switched.


----------



## Nildes

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> there is no best key for gaming. Its what you prefer. Brown and blue keys are pretty much the same with the exception of the sound they make. I'm curious who gave you your information. most people like blacks and reds for gaming. tactile feedback is for people who touch type, chances are you're going to bottom out the keyboard anyway when you game, which makes the tactile feedback pretty much useless.


 
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *DougofTheAbaci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty much every article I've read has said blue or brown, depending on preference. The browns are supposedly better because of where the reset is relative to the action point. It allows for faster repeating than the blues, apparently.
> 
> Though, I'm also considering this as a general typing keyboard as I do a hefty amount of typing every day, be it code or other things. And from that perspective the brown sounds like the one I'd prefer the most.


 
   
  Indeed, there is no  "gaming" switch, as much as companies like to market browns and reds as such, and blues to a lesser extent. In general, blues are regarded more as the "best" typing switch, with browns serving that middle ground, between typing and gaming, if you still like a tactile bump. Of course, it is all subjective, so choose what you like. I have quoted myself below for the showcase of the difference, which makes blues one of the more unique switches.
   
   


nildes said:


> Brown and red switches are definitely a bit more suitable for gaming, because they don't have that extra hump that exists on the blue switch. http://pcper.com/reviews/General-Tech/Rosewill-Second-Generation-Mechanical-Keyboard-Review-RK-9000-RK-9000BR-RK-90-1 As you can see, with blues, it is more difficult to "hover" and spam a key without letting it completely reset, because the centerpiece has that hump, unlike the other switches.


----------



## devouringone3

My Realforce 104U
   

   
  Finally received my key caps, so I can begin typing on it. I left the prior grey key caps it had to my seller. Chinese exclusive keyboard, 30 g uniform weighting, lighter than Cherry reds, yet it's not a linear touch. I love it 
   
  I used to be a huge keyboard enthusiast also, but since I discovered Topre keyboards I've never returned to Cherries. A lot of people do prefer Cherries over Topre though.
   
  I hope I won't fall in love with Japanese technology the same way when I'll try Stax headphones, I already have a lot of headphones.


----------



## Nildes

Haha. That's a very colorful/cheery key set you have there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't know that Topre made a 30g uniform weighted. That sounds pretty awesome, though. Do you think it may be too light, even? Do you mistype more, due to the sensitivity?


----------



## devouringone3

Thank you, it's a lot more cheery than it was before 

   
  30 G uniform weighted are not popular in North America, it's indeed the common opinion that they are excessively light, that a slightly lateral stroke of a key will be enough to induce unwanted presses of its neighbor keys, and that if you brush from one key to another you might snag the key in between the two. I tell to people that the first point almost never happen when you're minimally accurate typist, because the keys are not shaped to allow this unless you're obviously pressing some keys largely out of their center. The next point is sadly more true, people often type with their hands too low and often slide their fingers brushing the top of the keys to move around, because lifting them completely requires too much effort with such a typing technique. But it's a stressful and not adequate way of typing, and how secretaries end up with Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.
   
  The correct way of typing is by hovering both hands in an "uncontracted", not "held in place", but just neutrally above the height of the keyboard. Fingers needs to plunge down on the keys, so they come from above, and not sideways. Once you figured out the techniques and start using all 8 fingers you're not doing lateral movements anymore. Only the principal muscles of your fingers are used, and not to move the fingers around, solely for pressing down the keys. It's a very economical, smooth experience, and you can type for a lot longer, and though gaining speed is more difficult to do with 8 fingers and not brushing the keys, because it takes a lot more coordination. Bad techniques requires you to put much strength to control you fingers, and while you become faster by having this much control, the faster you get the more stress you endure. You can become pretty swift with good technique too, but you need to anchor the technique and that alone take a lot of time. I went from 112 WPM to about 75 when I found out and started "hovering" with my usual six fingers, I climbed in the WPM count, but dropped again when I started to use 8 fingers. Now I'm somewhere between 90-95, and all of this happened in the last 5 months approximately, but I'm a slow learned and one could do the seam in as less as one month.
   
  Now I love my 30 G, I can type virtually forever and my hands becomes sore like they used to. The keys do not feel light anymore, they feel right. When I revert to my Variable (mostly 45 G keys) I find the keys heavy, but it takes less than an hour add those needed 15 G in my typing; and yeah I'm okay with having flimsy but accurate fingers. Japaneses too, they have 30 G Topre models to choose from, unlike us (Elitekeyboards doesn't stock that weighting). Once you have a good technique it's easier to adapt to any switch, it's just matter of getting a feel for the tactile bump in (example) Browns, and slightly increasing the power of your plunges with (example) Blacks; it's doesn't become difficult or strenuous in any way. Right now, I feel like I could tackle the very hard switches like some ALPS, Cherry Clears, or Buckling Springs and become proficient and be less damaging to my fingers than someone with a technique less good, but with stronger fingers.
   
  Ideal, "physician-recommended" technique looks a lot like that, practically:




   
  ...though she's very much perfect (this is an extreme example, good typing Qwerty looks more like this in reality, but you don't get to see his arms or wrists which is why I didn't picked that example)... and typing Japanese characters, so she's using only half of the keys.
   
  Notice the palm lifted up above the keys and how she doesn't do any wrist flexing or move her arms, because her eight fingers have access to all rows of key.
   




   
  This is the only "worst" example I could find where you could see both the wrists and arms. The more his palms touch the desk the more the wrist and arms has to do the work... this guy is not so bad, but he should start by lifting his arms and palms. It's subtle but you can see his two wrists flex, his arms move, and his hands being lifted.
   
  It's not that clear of a difference, but overall the first typist is a lot smoother, "focused", she gets the gravity to work for her while the second typist constantly fight against it to lift his fingers to the next key. It's a "jumping" motion instead of a "plunge-recover / plunge-recover... " one. His arms, wrists, and even hands plays an active/functional role instead of a neutral/structural one, and the stress and the syndromes comes from the fact that typing requires pronation of the hands, which is unnatural from the start, so in the long run you gain a lot if your arms "float" instead of twist, reach, flex, etc. Going from 6 to 8 fingers also considerably reduces the distance your fingers needs to do (by many kilometers, if you can believe that).


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Man, i think i made a mistake on which keyboard i bought, I should have bought the KBT pure instead of the KBT race. Maybe I'll try and unload the race, and prob take a hit so i can move it fast.


----------



## Nildes

That's unfortunate. Keep us posted. (pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

ended up selling the race.... and trying to decide if I want the pure or make the plunge for a hhkb. Ducky YOD also looks good.


----------



## dirkpitt45

I just got a ducky shine with reds and I love it. Really a pretty big step up from the logitech illuminated I've been using for the past three years. Does anyone know if there's a shortcut to permanently enable the FN key? I know on most laptops there's a combination of ctrl+fn+alt or numlock that enables it but I can't seem to get it to stick with the ducky and win7. Supposed I could always auto-hotkey it, but seems like there should be a way just through the windows drivers.


----------



## jgray91

LOL after the impromptu purchase of my Razer Blackwidow, I found out that the local tech store has... Filco Majestouch 2!kjalkfjaclahfkdsjfalskdjalksdjf!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> I just got a ducky shine with reds and I love it. Really a pretty big step up from the logitech illuminated I've been using for the past three years. Does anyone know if there's a shortcut to permanently enable the FN key? I know on most laptops there's a combination of ctrl+fn+alt or numlock that enables it but I can't seem to get it to stick with the ducky and win7. Supposed I could always auto-hotkey it, but seems like there should be a way just through the windows drivers.


 
   
  There are a few remapping tools that should let you remap a key, if you want. Otherwise I'd look at a custom key command.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

So... I was going to buy a KBT Pure..... and then i bought a ducky YOD. I will prob still end up buying a pure in the future with maybe brown switches so it can be my portable keyboard.... but this ducky YOD is amazing... here are some pics:


----------



## Nildes

Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> LOL after the impromptu purchase of my Razer Blackwidow, I found out that the local tech store has... Filco Majestouch 2!kjalkfjaclahfkdsjfalskdjalksdjf!


 
   
  Can you still return it? I would.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> So... I was going to buy a KBT Pure..... and then i bought a ducky YOD. I will prob still end up buying a pure in the future with maybe brown switches so it can be my portable keyboard.... but this ducky YOD is amazing...


 
  From where were you able to acquire that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do tell.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

www.mechanicalkeyboards.com has all the ducky YOD's instock... they also have KBT pure's. They actually called tigerimports, and they have been a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

hmm, now im looking at the Topre capacitive switches, mainly becuase of how awesome the Happy Hacker Keyboard looks...anyone have any experience with one? does it feel more like linear touch(mx reds/blacks) or more like the tactile switches(browns/blues)? im just wondering if anyone has any input on whether they are worth the extreme cost


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

They feel like somewhere in between cherry reds and cherry blacks. They are almsot like a non tactile browns. They don't have a clicky sound. many decribe them as a refined rubber dome.


----------



## El_Doug

worth it 100% - i'll never go back to a mechanical
   
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> hmm, now im looking at the Topre capacitive switches, mainly becuase of how awesome the Happy Hacker Keyboard looks...anyone have any experience with one? does it feel more like linear touch(mx reds/blacks) or more like the tactile switches(browns/blues)? im just wondering if anyone has any input on whether they are worth the extreme cost


----------



## Nildes

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> They feel like somewhere in between cherry reds and cherry blacks. They are almsot like a non tactile browns.


 
  I wouldn't say that. Just like with Cherry switches, it just depends on which key weight you go with. I would say there's a slight bump upon actuation, but probably not as pronounced.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> They feel like somewhere in between cherry reds and cherry blacks. They are almsot like a non tactile browns.


 
   
  Browns feel like fighting friction of two rusty metal parts touching another once you've tasted the smoothness of the Topre keyswitches. The "feedback" is way better at, well.., giving you actual feedback of your press, than that of the Browns. They're not any related to Blacks or linear. They are related to Reds because of their similar weighting, though a 45 G Realforce (or HHKB) takes even less energy to actuate and type on than a Cherry Reds board, because of the way the "45 G force" comes into play (and you can see it on their respective force diagrams: ) Topre 45 G are 45 G maximum force only at the actuation point and then rapidly decreases to about 30-35 G, on a Cherry Red the actuation happens at 45 G but linearly continues to increase (like any spring really) past that point to 55-60 G once at bottom out.
   
  55 G Realforces are the ones comparable to browns in terms of the force you need to apply; but the feedback remains a lot better on the Topre IMO... it's the one I prefer by a fair margin (and I've tried every major types of switches), and many others feel the same way; but a few also have a very diverging opinion about Topre too (because they do not click or feel as "mechanical", see my following point) and you need to be aware of that before buying one. Some people don't like Topres just like some folks dislike Electrostatics; yes I'm making that parallel, I think Topres are to keyboards what the Stats are to headphones.
   
   
  "Many describe them as a refined rubber dome."
   
  Yes, I'd agree with that... but not "refined" as in refinements in sound of headphones. It's a night and day difference, and though they do use high quality rubber domes (30 vs. 10 millions key presses) in their construction, they also use ultra-precise springs for capacitive actuation and doesn't not make any contact with the printed circuit board (as opposed to rubber domes); so they differ fundamentally at their core, registering principle. I suggest you never make the mistake of calling Topre's a rubber dome, not only it's an insult but you would regret it as soon as you would touch a Realforce, realizing they are miles ahead and better in every way... many people see them as the pinnacle of the keyboard experience.
   
  Finally Topre keyboards overall built quality--as far as a metal plate, circuits, controller, plastic encasing and keycaps go-- tops even the Filco Majestouch. If you want a tank of a keyboard, it's a Realforce.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I wish there was somewhere i could go to try them out in person nearby...


----------



## devouringone3

There is!
   
  Search for "Switch tester tour/loan" program(s) on geekhack.org or deskthority.net ("Try before you buy" section)
   
  Mr.Interface on YouTube explaining how to participate:
   
  (Topre cluster video, his intro is too loud [content/voice not enough loud, relatively], lower your volume before pressing play)





  (1:19, an example of what you can do to test the Topre switches)
   
  Alternatively you can buy his bags of very much all types of switches and key caps you can think off, and some dampening accessories like rubber O-rings, and try them/play with them:
  (lower your volume! lol)




  6:40 is the Topre switches tester
   
  There are also the "Switch Try Numpads" (a few of them for Cherry, ALPS, and at least one for Topres [30-35-45-55 G] that I'm aware of) custom made by users, voyaging world-wide between users of those two forums I mentionned:
  (again, lower volume before clicking play)




   
  No matter where you're located you surely can enlist, of course only if you're interested and motivated enough


----------



## jgray91

Quote: 





nildes said:


> Can you still return it? I would....


 
  I would if I'm in Moscow right now, but I'm not. That's okay though, as I still will find a way to bring it back to Moscow. I need the limited space my Blackwidow took more than I need a gaudy looking mechanical keyboard with a not-going-to-be-used-frequently numpad.


----------



## FinBenton




----------



## jgray91

finbenton said:


>




*drool*


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Nice to see another mechanical keyboard thread 
   
  I'm currently typing on my favourite keybord I've used so far, which is a KBC Poker with blacks.
  Got a set of imsto thick blank PBTs on it.
   
  Been through quite a few though, started with a Ducky TKL with blues which I liked, since that I've had a Poker with reds, Poker with blues, Filco TKL with blues, Keycool TKL with browns, 2 Noppoo Choc minis, one with reds one with browns...
   
  Couple of pics:
   
  Poker with reds from a while back
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgeyoda/6904266068/
   
  Current Poker
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgeyoda/7449826802/
   
  Met up with some other keyboard lovers a while back, mine are the 3 Pokers 
  The Filco bottom right has scarface aluminium caps, so nice to type on.
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgeyoda/7475293572/


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ cool pictures. Who is the show off with FOUR Click Clack skulls on his/her keyboard? Totally jealous. I made a post about my red/white key cap set; you can see some pics here.


----------



## Blisse

Oii, I really love the White and Red contrasting there, but how do you feel about the White keycaps? I think it'd be a pain when they inevitably turn grayer. :S

I love the layout nonetheless. I'm looking for something similar off WASDKeyboards possibly, but I've fallen for PCB caps and WASD doesn't do those. But I want a custom colour scheme. It's a tough choice, haha. ^^


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Quote:


emptytalk said:


> ^ cool pictures. Who is the show off with FOUR Click Clack skulls on his/her keyboard? Totally jealous. I made a post about my red/white key cap set; you can see some pics here.


   
   
  Haha, that's a guy called imersa from bit-tech forums, he's infact had a clickclak tattoo since!
  The red alert set is pretty, no doubts about it 
   
  PCB caps?
  White keycaps aren't too bad, just give them a bit of a wipe everynow and again, I had white engraved keycaps for a while, I can see a build up of dirt etc a little on the wasd caps sometimes, I just give them a wipe with a damp cloth or something similar


----------



## Blisse

Whoa, I meant PBT versus ABS caps? I think... I don't know what's my brain does sometimes.


----------



## EmptyTalk

The white keys DO get dirty brown after only a few days, even though I keep my hands clean and keep my desk super clean at all times. In fact, I think I'm over the "white keys are cool" phase.


----------



## Makiah S

I got these guys for FPS and Action MMORPGS and I enjoy them, Zowei Celertias and Corsair M60, they are very responive and have a nice feel but I do wish they both had more buttons [Mouse has 2 extra] and Keyboard has no extra keys
   
  Still though they are solidy built and I enjoy them :3, I'm playing Fire Fall Global Agenda Vindictus and Dragon Saga atm and they are working nice ^^ [I really like it in Fire Fall ]


----------



## Blisse

Got my Blackwidow 2013 today. Huge improvement with the matte keys. The only downside I can find right now is that the keys are pad printed really obviously. I can definitely feel them on my fingertips. No QC issues I can find any worse than my Noppoo Choc Mini; it even has better spacebar stabilizers. Great revision, in my opinion, even though the green doesn't match anything I have from Razer anymore.


----------



## daigo

I've been using a DASkeyboard with cherry MX blues and enjoying the responsive typing experience.  They are a bit noisier than I would prefer, especially when I can hear them over quieter music when using headphones.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





daigo said:


> I've been using a DASkeyboard with cherry MX blues and enjoying the responsive typing experience.  They are a bit noisier than I would prefer, especially when I can hear them over quieter music when using headphones.


 
  the MX browns are nice, but they are kinda noisy to but not to bad I guess
   
  still the reposiveness is nice! My hand can "roll around" the keyboard and churn out sentactes rather quickly <3 its fun!


----------



## El_Doug

The idea of what counts as noisy is truly as subjective as headphone preferences, if not moreso.  I consider the MX Browns to be unbearably loud, the the Blues to be just as loud with an even more annoying clacking sound.  I find buckling springs to be equivalent to a screaming child.  So yes, while the Browns are the best of these, I still would never go back to a keyboard with them. 
   
  Loudness isn't the only issue, however.  I find the sound signature of scissor-switches to be the keyboard equivalent of nails on a chalkboard, even though they are far and away quieter than mechanical alternatives.  I'd take the springs over them on my laptop, were such a thing an option. 
   
   
  More than anything else, it is the SOUND of my Topre that I value the most.  The typing is a dream, gaming response is out of this world, and they last forever... and while I would never give up my realforce for all of these reasons, it is the sound (that is to say, the lack thereof) that impresses me the most.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> The idea of what counts as noisy is truly as subjective as headphone preferences, if not moreso.  I consider the MX Browns to be unbearably loud, the the Blues to be just as loud with an even more annoying clacking sound.  I find buckling springs to be equivalent to a screaming child.  So yes, while the Browns are the best of these, I still would never go back to a keyboard with them.
> 
> Loudness isn't the only issue, however.  I find the sound signature of scissor-switches to be the keyboard equivalent of nails on a chalkboard, even though they are far and away quieter than mechanical alternatives.  I'd take the springs over them on my laptop, were such a thing an option.
> 
> ...


 
  Nice, I never heard of Topre I might have to get one in my next build but I really dont mind the mechnical noise of keyboards! I enjoy consisten reptitve noises actually...


----------



## GeorgeStorm

mshenay said:


> Nice, I never heard of Topre I might have to get one in my next build but I really dont mind the mechnical noise of keyboards! I enjoy consisten reptitve noises actually...




For me the noise and feel of topre was far less awesome than cherry.

I don't understand people who don't like the noise, that's one of the best things about mechanicals


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I could take or leave the noise of mechanicals. The feel is nice, though. I'd say they're great for typing but I'm not sure about when I'm coding. I use a scissor-switch keyboard at work (Apple Bluetooth) and I find it a bit easier because it's easier for my fingers to make the movements farther away, such as hitting the backspace.
   
  I can't see how a Topre is that much better than a mechanical keyboard. I did a quick search and they tended to be $300+ where even a very good mechanical keyboard will only hit $100-$150.


----------



## GeorgeStorm

dougoftheabaci said:


> I can't see how a Topre is that much better than a mechanical keyboard. I did a quick search and they tended to be $300+ where even a very good mechanical keyboard will only hit $100-$150.




Just a different feel to them, reason they are so pricey is because they are such a niche product, and only one company makes the switches I think (or something like that)
Whereas cherry switches are used by quite a few companies.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





georgestorm said:


> Just a different feel to them, reason they are so pricey is because they are such a niche product, and only one company makes the switches I think (or something like that)
> Whereas cherry switches are used by quite a few companies.


 
  yea Niche products can be sold for that high price because as he said the demand and supply are rather low! I like Cherry Mx Brown! It's like smoother buttah on mah fingahs!


----------



## ZGojira

I use a rather ~plain~ Razer BlackWidow Ultimate


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





georgestorm said:


> For me the noise and feel of topre was far less awesome than cherry.
> I don't understand people who don't like the noise, that's one of the best things about mechanicals


 

 I don't understand, but I'm sure if you asked my roommates they would tell you all about how they dont like the noise


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





zgojira said:


> I use a rather ~plain~ Razer BlackWidow Ultimate


 
  yea my Zowei is plain as well, except for the Machincal Keys


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I'm a newb to keyboards, if i were to get one for about $125 (I've been thinking about the Filco Majestouch 2, my friend recommended me), which one should I get?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

The one you're thinking about. Brown switches are my preferences but some people prefer blues.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

dougoftheabaci said:


> The one you're thinking about. Brown switches are my preferences but some people prefer blues.




Thanks, if I get it I'd get the brown switches. Where do you guys get those awesome keycaps?


----------



## El_Doug

lots of different places online to buy all sorts of cherry keycaps - a good place to start is elitekeyboards, but google should bring up at least a dozen other places
   
  Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Thanks, if I get it I'd get the brown switches. Where do you guys get those awesome keycaps?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

el_doug said:


> lots of different places online to buy all sorts of cherry keycaps - a good place to start is elitekeyboards, but google should bring up at least a dozen other places




Any places that you think are the best for a reasonable price?


----------



## evilhippie

wasdkeyboards.com can also make custom caps for you, but they are a bit on the expensive side (around 10 bucks a keycap or so).  Worth it though if theres something particular you have in mind that can't be found anywhere, or just want something completely unique.  They also have some awesome looking textured caps that would work great for the top row (esc + f keys).


----------



## gopanthersgo1

evilhippie said:


> wasdkeyboards.com can also make custom caps for you, but they are a bit on the expensive side (around 10 bucks a keycap or so).  Worth it though if theres something particular you have in mind that can't be found anywhere, or just want something completely unique.  They also have some awesome looking textured caps that would work great for the top row (esc + f keys).




$10 a key? Yikes!


----------



## GeorgeStorm

wasdkeyboards have various keycaps available, if you don't want custom keycaps then you can pick up a complete set for a half decent price.

Do you want a couple of cool keys or to completely redo your keyboard?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





georgestorm said:


> wasdkeyboards have various keycaps available, if you don't want custom keycaps then you can pick up a complete set for a half decent price.
> Do you want a couple of cool keys or to completely redo your keyboard?


 

 Ahh, well still I don't see the point in custom key caps... then again I'm not a looks kinda guy, Functionality FTW


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Should I buy from here?

Link: http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=623


----------



## Makiah S

it looks so SIMPLE, like that company is to poor to afford a good looking site
   
  which means 2 things
   
  OMG BEST PLACE TO BUY EVER, cuz it has that hole in the wall feel
   
  or
   
  OMG SCAMMERS because it looks so terribad xD I'd try to find a return policy there or something


----------



## Parall3l

Hey guys. Been doing some research on keyboards, how's the Ducky Shine II? Looks like something I'd buy.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> it looks so SIMPLE, like that company is to poor to afford a good looking site
> 
> which means 2 things
> 
> ...


 
   
   I make websites for a living. Given how easy it is to have a good one I just assume anyone who has a bad website isn't serious enough for my money. It takes a great many recommendations from people who's opinions I trust for me to change my mind about that.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

So where should I buy it ?


----------



## EnOYiN

dougoftheabaci said:


> I make websites for a living. Given how easy it is to have a good one I just assume anyone who has a bad website isn't serious enough for my money. It takes a great many recommendations from people who's opinions I trust for me to change my mind about that.




I bought some stuff from them before. Never had any problems with them to be honest. Maybe they just don't care too much how their site looks. I do agree that it wouldn't take too much to make it a little better though.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> I bought some stuff from them before. Never had any problems with them to be honest. Maybe they just don't care too much how their site looks. I do agree that it wouldn't take too much to make it a little better though.


 
   
  More just a general comment. Since someone on the forums has used them and says they're legit then it's worth buying from.
   
  Never understood the, "I don't care what my site looks like" frame of mind. You're deciding to make your storefront look like a shack. How is that professional? Oh well.


----------



## GeorgeStorm

The Keyboard Company are a great company to buy from, one of the few you can get Filcos from in the UK.

No need to worry about getting scammed or anything like that


----------



## gopanthersgo1

georgestorm said:


> The Keyboard Company are a great company to buy from, one of the few you can get Filcos from in the UK.
> No need to worry about getting scammed or anything like that




OK, thanks for clearing it up for me


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Should I buy from here?
> Link: http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=623


 
  The Keyboard Company supplies Amazon with Filco keyboards. They are legit.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Yikes, the Keyboard Company is gonna cost $185, where else can i buy it?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> The Keyboard Company supplies Amazon with Filco keyboards. They are legit.


 
  Yea I figured they where, and I do like that seriously out dated website lol. Total functionality is always enjoyable. They spend to much time making awesome products to care about marketing xD


----------



## SoupRKnowva

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Yikes, the Keyboard Company is gonna cost $185, where else can i buy it?




Could always get a leopold instead of a filco and buy it at elitekeyboards.com


----------



## gopanthersgo1

souprknowva said:


> Could always get a leopold instead of a filco and buy it at elitekeyboards.com




How does it compare to the Filco?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> How does it compare to the Filco?


 
  that would depend entirely on how anal you are about what stabilizers were used...i have a leopold and its awesome, its built like a tank


----------



## gopanthersgo1

souprknowva said:


> that would depend entirely on how anal you are about what stabilizers were used...i have a leopold and its awesome, its built like a tank




Stabilizers? I think I'll just get the leopold


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> that would depend entirely on how anal you are about what stabilizers were used...i have a leopold and its awesome, its built like a tank


 
   
  Yea what, also I have a Zowei Cherry MX Brown and it is also built like a friggin tank! It's pretty darn heavy >.>


----------



## gopanthersgo1

How does the Zowie compare to the Leopold?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> How does the Zowie compare to the Leopold?


 

 Not sure, might be something to look into. The Zowei how ever is VERY Simplistic... no back lit keys or marcos


----------



## gopanthersgo1

The Zowie has different Enter, shift, and \ keys, but I could get used to that.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> The Zowie has different Enter, shift, and \ keys, but I could get used to that.


 
  I imagine the Zowei is also smaller, as it really is slighty smaller than norml keyboards, so it helps to have a lite on while using it because even I type some rather crazy stuff on it in the dark xD


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Ok, I think I'll get the Leopold.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Ok, I think I'll get the Leopold.


 
  Hope you enjoy it :3, I got ym Zowei cuz it was $125 CHEAP so xD it's great for the price


----------



## gopanthersgo1

mshenay said:


> Hope you enjoy it :3, I got ym Zowei cuz it was $125 CHEAP so xD it's great for the price




Yeah in the US, the Zowei is $100 with shipping, and the Leopold is $110 with shipping


----------



## Raguvian

I've been using the Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid keyboard. It's the cheapest keyboard that I can find that got good reivews, is 10 keyless and has Cherry MX Blues. I don't think I can ever go back to a non-mechanical keyboard now.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Yeah in the US, the Zowei is $100 with shipping, and the Leopold is $110 with shipping


 
  Oh nice, did the Leopold come with some Macros keys or a back light xD


----------



## gopanthersgo1

mshenay said:


> Oh nice, did the Leopold come with some Macros keys or a back light xD




Nope, haven't ordered yet, there's some other stuff I've been wanting too...


----------



## micrors4

I scored a Logitech G110 which has back lit keys that can be changed colors along with 12 macro keys all for $35.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





micrors4 said:


> I scored a Logitech G110 which has back lit keys that can be changed colors along with 12 macro keys all for $35.


 
  ... were talking about mechanical keyboards here, those are them fancy things that allow us to kill streak you <3
   
  Nah jk, for mmos a good ole Logitech would be pretty boss, as I don't even FPS that much any moar e.e
   
  but when I did HO HO HO... I still sucked pretty bad... but not AS bad as I did b4 I got my Cherry mx Browns ... although I'm still half decent in Fire Fall... So long as I'm healing! I can't hit enimies but I sure can READ mah Allies pretty easy <3


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Yeah, switching to a mechanical did have a noticeable effect on my killing abilities. I could sprint, jump and reload all at the same time. That sounds silly, but man is it handy.
   
  For that reason alone I'll never go back to non-mechanical.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Yeah, switching to a mechanical did have a noticeable effect on my killing abilities. I could sprint, jump and reload all at the same time. That sounds silly, but man is it handy.
> 
> For that reason alone I'll never go back to non-mechanical.


 

 And that is the idea, as that stuff is pretty useful!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> And that is the idea, as that stuff is pretty useful!


 
   
  It's not so much the fact that you can do those things, but that you can do them all at the same time. It means that if I'm backpedalling and moving to the right while trying to reload and melee a zombie in Left4Dead 2, I can, instead of it having to choose which three of those four actions it wants to do.
   
  That's the difference between doing very well against the other team and crushing them beneath your boot.


----------



## quincyjo

Keyboards?  I have a line 6 kb37


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Hur-hur-hur...


----------



## Blisse

mshenay said:


> dougoftheabaci said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, switching to a mechanical did have a noticeable effect on my killing abilities. I could sprint, jump and reload all at the same time. That sounds silly, but man is it handy.
> ...





I will use my Maplestory example. In MS, at some points against bosses, you'll have to move left, cast teleport, cast attack, heal health, heal mana in the same motion. That's impossible unless your keyboard supports 6KRO or more. I noticed this on my old keyboard and my first generation 2KRO BlackWidow. It's annoying when you die because you can't move and heal and the same time.


----------



## micrors4

I have never experienced any key combinations I couldn't do with my Logitech G110 but I get what you are saying about the mechanical keyboards as I do love them but for me I couldn't pass up the deal and a noisy keyboard would have been impractical for me as I share a small dorm room with two other people and it would drive them insane if I was typing away on one into the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I will use my Maplestory example. In MS, at some points against bosses, you'll have to move left, cast teleport, cast attack, heal health, heal mana in the same motion. That's impossible unless your keyboard supports 6KRO or more. I noticed this on my old keyboard and my first generation 2KRO BlackWidow. It's annoying when you die because you can't move and heal and the same time.


 
  Indeed, although I never played maple other than Private severs in which well... you where god you never died <3


----------



## cassull

I'm currently using an IBM Model M. Definitely love it for typing and general use, but the lack of N-key rollover makes it not great for gaming.
   
  My roommate, though, has put together a custom micro controller type board that connects the keyboard to his PC and gives it N-key rollover capability. I haven't tried it out myself, but I think he could make good money off it as a side job for the keyboard geeks!


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





cassull said:


> I'm currently using an IBM Model M. Definitely love it for typing and general use, but the lack of N-key rollover makes it not great for gaming.
> 
> My roommate, though, has put together a custom micro controller type board that connects the keyboard to his PC and gives it N-key rollover capability. I haven't tried it out myself, but I think he could make good money off it as a side job for the keyboard geeks!


 

 Seriously, that's pretty darn cool >.> that might be good buisness to. Definatley for people who travel often and like to game while they are away! I certianly don't want to take my Zowei out of my room and something like that would be neat!


----------



## Bunchies

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate.
 Expensive as hell, but I screw***g love it.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





bunchies said:


> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate.
> Expensive as hell, but I screw***g love it.


 
  Looks it says mechnical, any one know what switches are in there? Also it is Ps2 or USB, I forgot to mention but my Zowei is Ps2 so... well it's faster than USB keyboards by default. Still though that one looks nice! Still happy I got my Zowei, it's not the fanciest or the best but it's got some BANG for my mighty dollah!


----------



## Raguvian

They've got Cherry MX Blues. Also they're USB.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> They've got Cherry MX Blues. Also they're USB.


 
  Mx Blues I've heard are nice, and I know it's usb
   
  Still though a nice board... kinda wishing I got it maybe xD My Zowei has Red Black lit Num Cap SCR in the top right... which doesn't match all the BLUE led's I own lol
   
  but USB 3.0 is pretty fast [not faster than Ps2 <3] but still good board and Good price, plus I'm sure you can use that Board with a Razer Naaga mouse for a nice set up!


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Mx Blues I've heard are nice, and I know it's usb
> 
> Still though a nice board... kinda wishing I got it maybe xD My Zowei has Red Black lit Num Cap SCR in the top right... which doesn't match all the BLUE led's I own lol
> 
> but USB 3.0 is pretty fast [not faster than Ps2 <3] but still good board and Good price, plus I'm sure you can use that Board with a Razer Naaga mouse for a nice set up!


 
   
  They're nice boards, but I've heard they have high failure rates. My friend is on his 3rd Ultimate, but my other friend hasn't had any problems with his standard BlackWidow.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> They're nice boards, but I've heard they have high failure rates. My friend is on his 3rd Ultimate, but my other friend hasn't had any problems with his standard BlackWidow.


 
  xD I'm trying to be nice but yea... Razer doesn't strike me as high quality boards <3 I'm sure like many things they run on a lot of hype ^^


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I think razer also sells a higher volume of boards so there are more people complaining about how failure than the niche brands... that being said I do believe the niche brands build a better keyboard.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





cassull said:


> I'm currently using an IBM Model M. Definitely love it for typing and general use, but the lack of N-key rollover makes it not great for gaming.
> 
> My roommate, though, has put together a custom micro controller type board that connects the keyboard to his PC and gives it N-key rollover capability. I haven't tried it out myself, but I think he could make good money off it as a side job for the keyboard geeks!


 
   
  Is the controller board in question meant for IBM Model Fs?
   
  I've read a bit about how the Geekhack community developed such a controller board for Model F 122-key boards, providing full NKRO over USB if I'm not mistaken. If it delivers, then the Model F 122-key is definitely my end-game board, since nothing does it for me like buckling springs.
   
  In the meantime, I've got my Model M2 in primary use, with a Model M 1391401 as backup...


----------



## PanamaHat

Cm Storm mechanical keyboard with blue switches and rubber o-rings underneath to dampen the noise. Feels good


----------



## gopanthersgo1

panamahat said:


> Cm Storm mechanical keyboard with blue switches and rubber o-rings underneath to dampen the noise. Feels good




NICE, are those both the same headphones though? (My powers are failing me, I don't know what they are...)


----------



## Sniping

I had a water spill on my laptop just yesterday, I had to switch out to a generic Dell keyboard  
  I do use a Razer Blackwidow on my desktop though, I love Cherry MX Blue, Red just doesn't feel the same to me.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Cm Storm mechanical keyboard with blue switches and rubber o-rings underneath to dampen the noise. Feels good


 
  Nice set up, laptop wth cans on the wall, and a key board and mouse xD. I want some wall mounted can stands my self


----------



## gopanthersgo1

panamahat said:


> Cm Storm mechanical keyboard with blue switches and rubber o-rings underneath to dampen the noise. Feels good




Oh, and nice mounted E(1)7


----------



## PanamaHat

Thanks guys. I wanted everything nice and tidy. There's a wad of cables behind that laptop cooler lol. You can find the headphone stands here http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/622427-REG/Sennheiser_510615_HH_10_Headphone_Holder.html. I love 'em, saves so much space


----------



## gopanthersgo1

panamahat said:


> Thanks guys. I wanted everything nice and tidy. There's a wad of cables behind that laptop cooler lol. You can find the headphone stands here http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/622427-REG/Sennheiser_510615_HH_10_Headphone_Holder.html. I love 'em, saves so much space




Yeah, I might get 1 if I don't get the SE530's, very simply and nice.


----------



## proton007

Using a Ducky keyboard with Cherry MX Blue.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Using a Ducky keyboard with Cherry MX Blue.


 
  That's ridiculous. How do you even get Ducky keyboards? I can't find them _anywhere_.
  So jealous


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





sniping said:


> That's ridiculous. How do you even get Ducky keyboards? I can't find them _anywhere_.
> So jealous


 
   
  You can find them in Asia.
   
  But then there's amazon.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> You can find them in Asia.
> 
> But then there's amazon.


 
  Yea I google Ducky Keyboards and found a number of sellers and also ZOMG they have a mx brown with BLUE LED LIGHT KEYS... for around the same price as MY ZOWEI >.> I so mad :[


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Oh, should I get the Ducky instead of the Leopold, it is $30 $20 more...


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Oh, should I get the Ducky instead of the Leopold, it is $30 $20 more...


 
   
  Actually the switches themselves have no issues.
  What most users have issues with is the printing wearing off, or the LEDs becoming uneven for the backlit ones.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> Actually the switches themselves have no issues.
> What most users have issues with is the printing wearing off, or the LEDs becoming uneven for the backlit ones.




Which has issues? The Leopold or Ducky?


----------



## laen

Quote:
   Originally Posted by *proton007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


> What most users have issues with is the printing wearing off, or the LEDs becoming uneven for the backlit ones.


 
   
  Never really understood backlit keyboards, it just doesn't make sense (but then again, i never owned one, quite a fanboy of the non-chiclet Lenovo Thinkpad keyboards). Sure, you can see where the keys are, but you can't see what's printed on the keys?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





laen said:


> Quote:
> 
> Never really understood backlit keyboards, it just doesn't make sense (but then again, i never owned one, quite a fanboy of the non-chiclet Lenovo Thinkpad keyboards). Sure, you can see where the keys are, but you can't see what's printed on the keys?


 
   
  They can be handy if there's not a lot of light where your computer is. On a laptop they're invaluable but on a desktop... Lamp.


----------



## PanamaHat

> NICE, are those both the same headphones though? (My powers are failing me, I don't know what they are...)



The top is Ultrasone HFI-2200 (aluminum plates) and HFI-580's


----------



## gopanthersgo1

panamahat said:


> The top is Ultrasone HFI-2200 (aluminum plates) and HFI-580's



Ok, thanks, and nice setup!


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Which has issues? The Leopold or Ducky?


 
   
  Cannot say specifically. Its a property of the design more than brand. Each key has it's own LED, and their brightness reduces over time, by varying amounts.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> Cannot say specifically. Its a property of the design more than brand. Each key has it's own LED, and their brightness reduces over time, by varying amounts.



Wait, so each key on the ducky is illuminated?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Wait, so each key on the ducky is illuminated?


 
   
  If you go for the backlit ones, yes. There's an LED underneath each key.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> If you go for the backlit ones, yes. There's an LED underneath each key.




Ok, if I got one, it would have no back-light, I have my lights on whenever I type...


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Ok, if I got one, it would have no back-light, I have my lights on whenever I type...


 
   
  I'm using one with no back light. If you can touch-type, there's no need for any light anyways.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> I'm using one with no back light. If you can touch-type, there's no need for any light anyways.


 

 No need, but hey, who doesn't like shiny keyboards?


----------



## laen

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> No need, but hey, who doesn't like shiny keyboards?


 
   
  Me!
   
  No, seriously, heh. Basically for two reasons.. 1) there's all kinda crap that enters my keyboard (and therefore requiring the ability to be able to clean it now and then), and I do once in a blue moon treat the keyboard with a nice drink, and 2) I've had some "multimedia" and fancy looking keyboards, my preference now goes out to the boring and simple higher quality ones.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Just chiming in to say that I'm yet again finding myself incredibly impressed with my WASD keyboard. November is National Novel Writing Month (NaNoWriMo), and the challenge is to write a 50,000 word novel, or 50,000 words of a novel, in the month of November. A mechanical keyboard is proving to be absolutely brilliant for sitting down at the computer and typing for hours. I love it. My speed has improved, I think my accuracy has improved, and I feel better with my writing in general. If you're on the edge of deciding to get a keyboard, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm yet again finding myself incredibly impressed with my WASD keyboard. November is National Novel Writing Month (NaNoWriMo), and the challenge is to write a 50,000 word novel, or 50,000 words of a novel, in the month of November. A mechanical keyboard is proving to be absolutely brilliant for sitting down at the computer and typing for hours. I love it. My speed has improved, I think my accuracy has improved, and I feel better with my writing in general. If you're on the edge of deciding to get a keyboard, I'd highly recommend it.


 
   
  I love the 'click' sound. It reminds me of a typewriter.
   
  Btw, do you use any wristpad? I find it a bit hard to use a keyboard without one.


----------



## Maverickmonk

I do not, but I wish I did. I will probably end up getting one at some point.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> I do not, but I wish I did. I will probably end up getting one at some point.


 
   
  Yeah, right now I'm just making do with a rolled up towel.
  But it really drives up the comfort level.


----------



## wazzupi

anyone can recommend me a cherry red mechanical keyboard ? brand and model ?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> anyone can recommend me a cherry red mechanical keyboard ? brand and model ?


 

 Rosewill is good. Plain and Simple.
  Ducky is also nice, got some additional options like backlighting.


----------



## LFF

I love my Ducky Shine!!! One of the best things I have bought over the past few years...


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Rosewill is good. Plain and Simple.
> Ducky is also nice, got some additional options like backlighting.


 
   
  I wouldn't recommend the Rosewill. Major QC issues with that keyboard and that manufacturer. It's a very sleek and solid keyboard to be sure, but the one I ordered arrived DOA. I'm not the only one who's had this problem; I've read about a lot of other people having the problem. Obviously a QC issue on their side. If you do order one, hope that it dies before the warranty ends.


----------



## El_Doug

none of them   i had a Filco with reds, those keys are just awful.  there's a reason theyre rarely seen  
   
  Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> anyone can recommend me a cherry red mechanical keyboard ? brand and model ?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Well, looks like I'm set on the Ducky MX Blue Year of the Dragon if I can find one. It has seemed to take the priority over a speaker set-up, Nexus 7, and the upcoming Orbit vinyl player...

EDIT: Actually, I can't find the Blue Year of the Dragon anywhere!?!? Are there any that sell it anymore, or do I have to wait for the 2013 models?


----------



## islubio

Using a set of rosewill rk-9100 brown switches. Mine have been working fine the pass 2 months. 
  And because my friend is the distro who brings them in where I am at. It's dirt cheap and I wouldn't have to worry about warranty. 
  The lights however are a little on the bright side, hence i have them off-ed most of the time.


----------



## PintoDave

I have an 80's IBM Model M on my second machine, I run a Logitech Elite from about 6 years ago on my main system. The Elite has a great touch and feel to it. I use a gel wrist mat for support with the chair at correct height to help lessen the chance of getting CT. The keyboards are both corded, but I've never had issues with 'em!


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





ojneg said:


> I wouldn't recommend the Rosewill. Major QC issues with that keyboard and that manufacturer. It's a very sleek and solid keyboard to be sure, but the one I ordered arrived DOA. I'm not the only one who's had this problem; I've read about a lot of other people having the problem. Obviously a QC issue on their side. If you do order one, hope that it dies before the warranty ends.


 
  Indeed, I think Rosewell is a New Egg in house brand and well... yea suckish. Check and see if Zowei has a Cherry Red, But I do recommened you get a back lit, as yes lamps are cool but back lits are cooler imo. Still I have a green bulb in my lamp and it's pretty cool :3


----------



## BBBS

A cheap Logitech, an expensive Microsoft and this Apple MBP. Funnily enough I preferred the keyboard in my old iBook, but this is ok.

I used to have a Dell copy of a Model M at work: it was old and slightly grungy and I regret not asking for one since they seemed to have a bunch of them they'd kept from old computers.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

OK, I saw that the Shine 2 9087 came out, they sell it at 2 places... which do I buy at???
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=169
ahttp://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12176


----------



## iamitman

Here is mine. Filco Majestouch Ninja , Black Switch.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

iamitman said:


> Here is mine. Filco Majestouch Ninja , Black Switch.


Nice... how is it?


----------



## jgray91

Any idea where can I get keycap like the Ninja, if there is a way, that is.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Ok, I decided to get the White backlit Ducky 9087 Shine 2 with MX Blue's. Is mechanicalkeyboards.com legit?

EDIT: Link: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=165


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Ok, I decided to buy from tigerimports.net, thank you guys for helping me pick out a good mechanical keyboard!!!


----------



## GeorgeStorm

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Ok, I decided to buy from tigerimports.net, thank you guys for helping me pick out a good mechanical keyboard!!!




Sorry I didn't see your previous post till now, while I've not personally used mechanicalkeyboards, I know people who have and the service has been ok etc.

Either way let us know what you think of your new board when it arrives


----------



## gopanthersgo1

georgestorm said:


> Sorry I didn't see your previous post till now, while I've not personally used mechanicalkeyboards, I know people who have and the service has been ok etc.
> Either way let us know what you think of your new board when it arrives


Will do!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

DANGIT, the Green Cherry MX came out 2 hours ago, anyone want to buy a MX Blue for $133 with free shipping? If anyone does, should I put it in the For Sale forum?

Haha, ignorance is bliss, I'll just keep it until some tkl Green Cherry MX Filco's with backlighting come out... the only thing that will be worth the upgrade


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> DANGIT, the Green Cherry MX came out 2 hours ago, anyone want to buy a MX Blue for $133 with free shipping? If anyone does, should I put it in the For Sale forum?
> Haha, ignorance is bliss, I'll just keep it until some tkl Green Cherry MX Filco's with backlighting come out... the only thing that will be worth the upgrade


 
  Yea, and here's a funny story for you guys. It's about how I came to buy my Mouse and Key Board
   
  I started playing a game called Dragons Nest, and there was a Dodge skill that had a 3 second cool dwn... well I didn't know that so I though the lack of dodgeing when I double tap was due to my crappy keyboard... so after 2 mins of OMG why can't I SPAM Dodges like I do in OTHER games [there's no SP bar hence the cd's]so I got made and reaserached for 10mins and bought my CrossHair and Zowei board :3, I do like them both just wish Zowei had back lights... although as rough with keyboards as I am it's proably good it doesn't... things built like a TANK ... also it weighs a TON <3


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Got my Blue Cherry MX Ducky tkl Shine 2 in... I LOVE it, thanks for all the help guys, this keyboard is amazing! I'll post a review later this week!


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Got my Blue Cherry MX Ducky tkl Shine 2 in... I LOVE it, thanks for all the help guys, this keyboard is amazing! I'll post a review later this week!


 
  Nice  i like what I've seen from Ducky!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I love everything about it, except for the fact that is has no 3.5mm plug and the stuff you have to press shift to get (<>?":{}|+_), is on the bottom while stuff like 9347,.';][-= is on the top, which is kind of confusing.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> I love everything about it, except for the fact that is has no 3.5mm plug and the stuff you have to press shift to get (<>?":{}|+_), is on the bottom while stuff like 9347,.';][-= is on the top, which is kind of confusing.


 
  ok I've never had a 3.5mm key board b4 -.- and yea that is wierd


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> DANGIT, the Green Cherry MX came out 2 hours ago, anyone want to buy a MX Blue for $133 with free shipping? If anyone does, should I put it in the For Sale forum?
> Haha, ignorance is bliss, I'll just keep it until some tkl Green Cherry MX Filco's with backlighting come out... the only thing that will be worth the upgrade


 
   
  I highly doubt filco will ever come out with a backlit keyboard... they would have already doen it by now.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> I highly doubt filco will ever come out with a backlit keyboard... they would have already doen it by now.


 

 I don't think its hard to do, but there can be issues with leds after a while because their brightness reduces by varying amounts. Good ones (like Nichia) reduce very little (around 2.5%), but they're expensive ( they are close to ~$1 each even in bulk).


----------



## gopanthersgo1

mshenay said:


> ok I've never had a 3.5mm key board b4 -.- and yea that is wierd


Yeah, it was on my old Razer Lycosa... how much do you think I could sell it for?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

scott_tarlow said:


> I highly doubt filco will ever come out with a backlit keyboard... they would have already doen it by now.


Exactly why I convinced myself to wait for that


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> Any idea where can I get keycap like the Ninja, if there is a way, that is.


 

 Search side printed cherry keycap on ebay.

 Example
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/104-PBT-gold-on-black-side-printed-key-caps-MX-cherry-Switches-Filco-Noppoo-/300722553745?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4604760391


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Does anyone know how much a black on orange tkl double shot keycap set would go for?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Oh, and I was scared of the Mechanical Keyboard being to loud, but it really isn't unless you bottom out the keys real hard, just for anyone wondering.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Oh, and I was scared of the Mechanical Keyboard being to loud, but it really isn't unless you bottom out the keys real hard, just for anyone wondering.


 
   
  Depends on the key. Blue switches have a 'click' sound.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> Depends on the key. Blue switches have a 'click' sound.


Yeah, I have blues, and they're supposed to be really loud, but it's really exaggerated online.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Yeah, I have blues, and they're supposed to be really loud, but it's really exaggerated online.


 
   
  Same here.
  Compared to the browns, or the usual keyboards, its pretty loud. With the usual (non mechanical) keyboards, its possible to be near silent if you can touch type.
   
  In my experience, good keyboards always tend to have a certain amount of sound, because of the key travel and feedback. The best example of a good non-mechanical keyboard I can find is the older thinkpad keyboards.
   
  But the 'click' sound of the blue switch is still louder compared to anything. And if you bottom out the keys, it sounds almost like a typewriter.


----------



## El_Doug

Don't delude yourself   The browns are reasonably loud even when you do not bottom out, and the blues are equally loud, plus the added clicking mechanism on the side of the switch - and it's not even a good sounding noise, it's clacky and higher-pitched than i'd like.  To be blunt, the blues sound like garbage.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> Don't delude yourself   The browns are reasonably loud even when you do not bottom out, and the blues are equally loud, plus the added clicking mechanism on the side of the switch - and it's not even a good sounding noise, it's clacky and higher-pitched than i'd like.  To be blunt, the blues sound like garbage.


 
   
   I agree. I bought a brown and it was definitely a loud purchase. Now, I don't care about the extra noise and I am given to understand that the blues are louder still, but even at "quieter", the browns aren't "quiet". It's the difference between a large pistol and a small pistol versus a BB gun.


----------



## proton007

I like the blue ones most!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> I like the blue ones most!


Same, I love the clicky noise!


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Same, I love the clicky noise!


 

 The clicky noise and the clicky feedback...pretty nice for typing.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> The clicky noise and the clicky feedback...pretty nice for typing.


Exactly, even when gaming, the different actuation points help me keep the "w" key down when driving


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Exactly, even when gaming, the different actuation points help me keep the "w" key down when driving


 

 Now I'm looking for a good wrist pad. Has anyone used the 3M gel based pad? I'm thinking of ordering one on amazon.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> Now I'm looking for a good wrist pad. Has anyone used the 3M gel based pad? I'm thinking of ordering one on amazon.


I messed with one at Staples one, couldn't stop poking it xD, but it looked like it would be a great wrist pad, I also thought about buying 1 and cutting it to size


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> I messed with one at Staples one, couldn't stop poking it xD, but it looked like it would be a great wrist pad, I also thought about buying 1 and cutting it to size


 

 I wonder how you'd cut a gel based pad....the foam one I can understand.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> I wonder how you'd cut a gel based pad....the foam one I can understand.


Maybe using a knife or something, that's what I have been assuming.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Maybe using a knife or something, that's what I have been assuming.


 

 Thats not what I meant. The gel will leak out.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Thats not what I meant. The gel will leak out.


 
   
   I don't think it's that kind of gel.
   
  I had one of the mouse hand versions of these:
  http://www.amazon.com/Handstands-Beaded-Ergonomic-Wrist-Rest/dp/B001CWOKEM/
   
  One of the few things that really helped my wrists back when they started to get a little funky. However, getting a better moues ended up removing the need for it.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I don't think it's that kind of gel.
> 
> I had one of the mouse hand versions of these:
> http://www.amazon.com/Handstands-Beaded-Ergonomic-Wrist-Rest/dp/B001CWOKEM/
> ...


 

 Not sure about the gel, but 3M seems to have transparent wrist supports, so it seems like its 'filled' in.
   
  Thanks for the suggestion.
  The reason I need a wrist pad is because I keep the keyboard on the table itself, rather than use a keyboard tray (under the table).


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Oh no, my space bar is squeaky, what should I do? Should I return it? I couldn't find any guides to lube Cherry stabilizers... please help!


----------



## proton007

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Oh no, my space bar is squeaky, what should I do? Should I return it? I couldn't find any guides to lube Cherry stabilizers... please help!




http://www.daskeyboard.com/blog/?p=3212


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I wish Daskeyboard has sold a model that was what I'd wanted. They make great products and they're a great resource for learning about mechanical keyboards. I would definitely have preferred to give them my money, even if I do love my Filco.
   
  One thing I do wan to just drop in: I did not like my mechanical keyboard as much when I first got it. it was too different from the traditional keyboards I had. Now? I wish I could get away with having it at work. However, open floor plan office means no loud keyboards.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

dougoftheabaci said:


> I wish Daskeyboard has sold a model that was what I'd wanted. They make great products and they're a great resource for learning about mechanical keyboards. I would definitely have preferred to give them my money, even if I do love my Filco.
> 
> One thing I do wan to just drop in: I did not like my mechanical keyboard as much when I first got it. it was too different from the traditional keyboards I had. Now? I wish I could get away with having it at work. However, open floor plan office means no loud keyboards.


Topre keyboards aren't supposed to be loud, and are supposed to be amazing for typing, but, they are real expensive ~300


----------



## ophan

I have an HHKB Pro 2 which uses Topre keyswitches. They aren't loud per-say but they do provide a i bit more noise than the average rubber-dome keyboard (nowhere near a mx blue switch though). It all depends on if you think it's worth it to spend that kind of money on a keyboard - if you spend a lot of time near a computer (like me) then it all evens out in the end.


----------



## El_Doug

you must have found some incredibly quiet "average rubber-dome keyboards" - the Topre is far quieter than my previous dome, as well as my wife's dome keyboards
   
  Quote: 





ophan said:


> I have an HHKB Pro 2 which uses Topre keyswitches. They aren't loud per-say but they do provide a i bit more noise than the average rubber-dome keyboard (nowhere near a mx blue switch though). It all depends on if you think it's worth it to spend that kind of money on a keyboard - if you spend a lot of time near a computer (like me) then it all evens out in the end.


----------



## ophan

To be honest, I was surprised at the noise level being more as well. My old keyboard must have had the domes completely worn down or something.


----------



## iamitman

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Nice... how is it?


 
   
  It's awesome, It' my first mechanical keyboard. Ever look back to rubber .


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Yeah, it was on my old Razer Lycosa... how much do you think I could sell it for?


 
  Look it up on ebay, see what others are selling it for
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I agree. I bought a brown and it was definitely a loud purchase. Now, I don't care about the extra noise and I am given to understand that the blues are louder still, but even at "quieter", the browns aren't "quiet". It's the difference between a large pistol and a small pistol versus a BB gun.


 
  yea they are rather loud but it's not really a big deal... I use open headphones and I don't hear them [and I don't listen to loud music] so the noise is easily drowned out


----------



## clackers

Has anyone here used the Matias Quiet Pro?


----------



## Parall3l

Anyone else here used one of those IBM keyboards before? Got to try one the other day, feels like s** for your fingers.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Anyone else here used one of those IBM keyboards before? Got to try one the other day, feels like s** for your fingers.


 

 So its good or bad? Not sure what you meant.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> So its good or bad? Not sure what you meant.


 

 Good. The S word ends with X,


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Good. The S word ends with X,


 

 Oh...s*** i missed that.
  I think they can still be bought, right? Model M?


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Oh...s*** i missed that.
> I think they can still be bought, right? Model M?


 

 I believe they can be found on ebay


----------



## jgray91

parall3l said:


> jgray91 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea where can I get keycap like the Ninja, if there is a way, that is.
> ...




Thanks for that, although that one is kind of expensive. Or are they all that expensive like this?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> Thanks for that, although that one is kind of expensive. Or are they all that expensive like this?


 
   
   
  Its in this price range. I found this: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/37-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html
   
  Can anyone tell me where to get a good keyboard protector?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Anyone else here used one of those IBM keyboards before? Got to try one the other day, feels like s** for your fingers.


 
  sounds like my Zowei Mx brown,
   
  it does have a nice feel to it! I think I tried Mx Blue once.. of maybe I was dreaming <.<... OH YES YES I DID TRY MX BLUE! I tried a Razor Naga with Mx Blues! they where ok... I like my browns though <3 It's smooth like running your hand dwn a pretty womens thigh! *Smmmmmmmmmmmmooth*


----------



## linuxid10t

After trying out Cherry MX Browns directly after buckling spring, I can say with certainty that I prefer the Cherry switches.  I feel like the debouncing for the Unicomps isn't enough or something.  Anyway, I have a Das Keyboard Professional S (MX Blue) and a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid (MX Black) coming in for Christmas...  CAN'T WAIT...


----------



## linuxid10t

Just curious, anyone here use Colemak?


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





linuxid10t said:


> Just curious, anyone here use Colemak?


 
  Nope. Although I've seen some impressive WPM with it before though.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Nope. Although I've seen some impressive WPM with it before though.


 
  WPM e.e what you mean bro!
   
  Oh words per Minuete... I suppose a better key board could let you type faster. I certianly type faster with ym cherry browns than I did with my old keyboard. Except that now I type to fast at school adn the key boards there don't get half of what I type <.<. Still I MIGHT be 75 words per minuete... where as I used to be like 50 xD. Not that worlds faster typer


----------



## EnOYiN

linuxid10t said:


> Just curious, anyone here use Colemak?




Yeah, I do. Took me quite a while to get used to though. Have been using it for a little more than a year by now I think. While it's an improvement for typing it has quite a few drawbacks as well. Certain hotkeys don't work any more, in games you have to rebind pretty much every key before you can play them and it's not supported natively by windows. (although I'm not sure about that in windows 8 right now) Seeing as a do most of my typing at my own computer, it's been worth it for me. Not so much for improvement in speed, but much more so an improvement in how much less problems with RSI I've got compared to when I used qwerty. Still I think that if you plan on switching to another keyboard layout you shouldn't do so lightly. It takes quite a while before you can type a reasonable 50 wpm again which may be a problem if you're using a computer for work. You might also run into the problem of not being able to type as quickly as you're used to when using other computers than your own.


----------



## jgray91

I read somewhere that Qwerty isn't too efficient with using the letters most commonly used in English, and I've done a online typing test thing where it suggest which other keyboard layout that's more appropriate for me. In hindsight, I should've bookmarked it so that I can share the link.
------------------------------------------
I also just received my WASDKeyboard keycap o-rings. Kind of weird in that the depth to bottoming out is a bit shallow now, but then I do have slight problems to bottoming out when I am in a good pace typing. The only noise now is just the click of my Blue cherry now, and kind of great for me and my sleeping roommates LOL


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> I read somewhere that Qwerty isn't too efficient with using the letters most commonly used in English, and I've done a online typing test thing where it suggest which other keyboard layout that's more appropriate for me. In hindsight, I should've bookmarked it so that I can share the link.  I also just received my WASDKeyboard keycap o-rings. Kind of weird in that the depth to bottoming out is a bit shallow now, but then I do have slight problems to bottoming out when I am in a good pace typing. The only noise now is just the click of my Blue cherry now, and kind of great for me and my sleeping roommates LOL


 
  if qwerty is so terrible why is EVERY keyboard we most often used in that FORMAT...i blame the Public school system


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I just switched to Dvorak, but the keycaps aren't all equal, so I need to find some more.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Yeah, I do. Took me quite a while to get used to though. Have been using it for a little more than a year by now I think. While it's an improvement for typing it has quite a few drawbacks as well. Certain hotkeys don't work any more, in games you have to rebind pretty much every key before you can play them and it's not supported natively by windows. (although I'm not sure about that in windows 8 right now) Seeing as a do most of my typing at my own computer, it's been worth it for me. Not so much for improvement in speed, but much more so an improvement in how much less problems with RSI I've got compared to when I used qwerty. Still I think that if you plan on switching to another keyboard layout you shouldn't do so lightly. It takes quite a while before you can type a reasonable 50 wpm again which may be a problem if you're using a computer for work. You might also run into the problem of not being able to type as quickly as you're used to when using other computers than your own.


 
  I started a few nights ago and I'm at 20 WPM.  I hope to be typing at least 30 by the end of the week.  Anyway, I'm running Ubuntu so I just switch layouts on the fly.  Been about 70% Colemak, and 30% QWERTY since I started.


----------



## proton007

Programmer Dvorak user here.
  Not sure about the typing speed, because I make a lot of spelling errors, but its much more comfortable for my hands. Qwerty sucks if you don't have extra long fingers.
   
  The only issue is when you have to use another persons' laptop/pc with the Qwerty layout (I type like a caveman, searching for every key), or they have to use yours (fun to watch).


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Programmer Dvorak user here.
> Not sure about the typing speed, because I make a lot of spelling errors, but its much more comfortable for my hands. Qwerty sucks if you don't have extra long fingers.
> 
> The only issue is when you have to use another persons' laptop/pc with the Qwerty layout (I type like a caveman, searching for every key), or they have to use yours (fun to watch).


 
  Oh nice, googled that just now and that was a fun short read.
   
  I really never do understand why qwerty is so common... because seriously it's so inconveint


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

The Qwerty layout is designed to be inefficient. The reason it’s so popular is because in order for any mass adoption of something else you’d have to retrain every typist on the planet.

And when I say it was design to be inefficient, it was designed to limit the maximum speed at which someone could type on a mechanical typewriter so as to limit the instance of keys jamming into each other when they went to press on the paper. Half a dozen formats have been suggested over the years but none are ever adopted in enough numbers to really dethrone the Qwerty layout.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> The Qwerty layout is designed to be inefficient. The reason it’s so popular is because in order for any mass adoption of something else you’d have to retrain every typist on the planet.
> And when I say it was design to be inefficient, it was designed to limit the maximum speed at which someone could type on a mechanical typewriter so as to limit the instance of keys jamming into each other when they went to press on the paper. Half a dozen formats have been suggested over the years but none are ever adopted in enough numbers to really dethrone the Qwerty layout.


 
  I say it's a government conspiracy to enforce a sort of Typist Communism on us lol


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Where can I find a set of Dvorak keycaps? I want no ridges on f and j, but them on u and h, preferably double-shot, as long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Where can I find a set of Dvorak keycaps? I want no ridges on f and j, but them on u and h, preferably double-shot, as long as the price is reasonable.


 
http://keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php Might have it.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

linuxid10t said:


> http://keycapsdirect.com/marketplace.php Might have it.


Way too expensive xD


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Way too expensive xD


 

 From what I can see, you only need to replace 4 keys (2 no-ridge F/J, and two ridged U/H), and the rest can be re-arranged.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> From what I can see, you only need to replace 4 keys (2 no-ridge F/J, and two ridged U/H), and the rest can be re-arranged.


 
  Depends if the keys are slanted.


----------



## EnOYiN

linuxid10t said:


> Depends if the keys are slanted.




This. All keyboard keys are equal, but some keys are just more equal than others. 

A while ago I ran ubuntu on my laptop and it had the nasty habit of not switching to colemak for the login screen. Is that still the same?


----------



## jgray91

proton007 said:


> Programmer Dvorak user here.
> Not sure about the typing speed, because I make a lot of spelling errors, but its much more comfortable for my hands. Qwerty sucks if you don't have extra long fingers.
> 
> The only issue is when you have to use another persons' laptop/pc with the Qwerty layout (I type like a caveman, searching for every key), or they have to use yours (fun to watch).




Incidentally, I do have long fingers, although not sure if it's extra long or not. It is considering that I'm Asian and most have their fingers only reach the final bend of mine, barely. But still, the most and quickest finger to get tired for me is my pinky. Might want to try other layouts in the future, but I don't think I can afford to retrain myself at the moment.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





linuxid10t said:


> Depends if the keys are slanted.


 

 Ah, yes.
  Then there's no choice I guess. Get the plain keys, no marking, then there's no issue.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> This. All keyboard keys are equal, but some keys are just more equal than others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You just have to put Colemak on the top of your preference list.


----------



## EnOYiN

linuxid10t said:


> You just have to put Colemak on the top of your preference list.




Ah, I see. That would've been nice to known a year ago. I stopped using Ubuntu for quite a while now though. 

What are you using to practice your colemak skills by the way?


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Ah, I see. That would've been nice to known a year ago. I stopped using Ubuntu for quite a while now though.
> What are you using to practice your colemak skills by the way?


 
  Combination of messaging people on Facebook and Typeracer.
   
  I'm at about 30 WPM after a few days.


----------



## EnOYiN

linuxid10t said:


> Combination of messaging people on Facebook and Typeracer.
> 
> I'm at about 30 WPM after a few days.




Typeracer is something I did quite a bit a well. If you don't have to read the stories any more you know you're practising enough.  A program I really like is TypeFaster. It forces you to use every key on the keyboard which is mainly relevant for the keys you wouldn't be using all that much in regular sentences. And in case you're really getting bored you can always try The Typing of the Dead.

Not exactly sure how long it took me to get up to 30 WPM, but I'm quite sure it was at least a week. I had the added benefit of having just tried dvorak a week before that which may not have helped either.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

new keycaps for my YOTD:


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> new keycaps for my YOTD:


 

 Nice. My Shine II should arrive soon.


----------



## linuxid10t

Just saying, I have no clue why the Duckys are so popular anymore.  They are pretty expensive and often pad printed...  Just don't get it...


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





linuxid10t said:


> Just saying, I have no clue why the Duckys are so popular anymore.  They are pretty expensive and often pad printed...  Just don't get it...


 
   
  Not as expensive as others, where I live, and laser engraved.


----------



## Dyaems

just bought a used corsair K60 for 50usd.. cheapest cherry red mx switch deal that ive gotten so far and im loving it =)
   
  only problem is that it needs cleaning because it has gathered in dust for 6 months lol but the keys are working as intended.


----------



## musical-kage

I have an old style Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 1.0A set.
   
  Its the only keyboard I've tried recently, that has been cheap, that has allowed more than 4 simultanious presses at once.
   
  I play a game called Step Mania, and need the support of at least 4


----------



## gopanthersgo1

musical-kage said:


> I have an old style Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 1.0A set.
> 
> Its the only keyboard I've tried recently, that has been cheap, that has allowed more than 4 simultanious presses at once.
> 
> I play a game called Step Mania, and need the support of at least 4


We'll convince you to get a Mechanical, something like a Ducky that has unlimited keypresses at one time, even over USB.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I can touch type Dvorak if I try, just real slow, but I'm getting there!


----------



## Parall3l

The Ducky just arrived. A little hard to touch type since I'm used to the other keyboards, but I can still manage I guess. Will get used to it soon enough.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

parall3l said:


> The Ducky just arrived. A little hard to touch type since I'm used to the other keyboards, but I can still manage I guess. Will get used to it soon enough.


What kind?


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> I can touch type Dvorak if I try, just real slow, but I'm getting there!


 
  What sort of speed and how long have you been working on it?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> The Ducky just arrived. A little hard to touch type since I'm used to the other keyboards, but I can still manage I guess. Will get used to it soon enough.


 
   
  Yeah, depends on the type. I found the blue and the browns are the easiest to touch type on.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

linuxid10t said:


> What sort of speed and how long have you been working on it?


I haven't measured speed, but, I've use it for 2 weeks, with no type tutor things.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> I haven't measured speed, but, I've use it for 2 weeks, with no type tutor things.


 
  Are you feeling any ergonomic benefits from it?  When I was trying Colemak, that was probably the best thing about it was just how comfortable it was.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> What kind?


 
   
  Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Yeah, depends on the type. I found the blue and the browns are the easiest to touch type on.


 

 I'm using MX browns. The keys are very easily pressed down, compared to the buckling spring IBM I've tried.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

linuxid10t said:


> Are you feeling any ergonomic benefits from it?  When I was trying Colemak, that was probably the best thing about it was just how comfortable it was.


Oh yeah!


----------



## KimLaroux

Can I join your club?
   
   

   
   
  (Keycool 84, Cherry MX red, White LED)


----------



## gopanthersgo1

kimlaroux said:


> Can I join your club?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!


----------



## EmptyTalk

I don't recall if I already posted a picture of this here. Anyway, I put some clear key caps on my Filco. You can see the blue switches through the key caps now.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

emptytalk said:


> I don't recall if I already posted a picture of this here. Anyway, I put some clear key caps on my Filco. You can see the blue switches through the key caps now.


Nice!


----------



## sylv

Does anyone know how Filco's Majestouch 2 series compares to WASD's v2?


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





sylv said:


> Does anyone know how Filco's Majestouch 2 series compares to WASD's v2?


 
  Nope, probably has something to do with WASD's V2 not being out yet


----------



## sylv

Quote: 





linuxid10t said:


> Nope, probably has something to do with WASD's V2 not being out yet


 
  Ah, think they mentioned there were boards out for review already, but I guess nobody here has come across them yet. Pictures are also up on their blog, if anyone's interested!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I want a HHKB but I spent too much on my cherry mx keyboard to justify the purchase... =(. I dont want more than one keyboard.


----------



## El_Doug

...then sell the cherry?  you have no idea how amazing these topre switches are!  if youre considering them, you must get them!


----------



## AzureBeat

I've got a Steelseries 6Gv/2 red. A bit of work to type on, but fast for CS.


----------



## Rydock

I've been researching keyboards like crazy lately as I want to upgrade my gaming rig. So far the Cooler Master CM Storm line of products have piqued my interest the most. Specifically the Quickfire Pro. I just can't decide if I would like MX browns better or MX reds.


----------



## AzureBeat

Depends. Reds are tiring to type on, and are prone to errors, because there's no resistance to your press at all. Just the meager 45g, and the key activates almost immediately. Quick comparison, balance a AAA battery on your finger. They feel a little heavier than that. Reds are made for nothing but actuation speed. Not even repeated actuations, just the first one. I don't have any experience with other switch types, though. I'd like to try all the types, but I think I'd also want a Cherry Blue for typing. As it is, if I have a paper that I need to write, I may just get my old Lycosa to type on. Someone with Browns will have to tell you about them.


----------



## jgray91

rydock said:


> I've been researching keyboards like crazy lately as I want to upgrade my gaming rig. So far the Cooler Master CM Storm line of products have piqued my interest the most. Specifically the Quickfire Pro. I just can't decide if I would like MX browns better or MX reds.




Do you have any place to go and try typing on them? That's the best way to do it IMO. But if you don't, well my 2 cent on this is that the brown would be better to type on than the red. personally I love blue more, since I type more than I game. Don't know how it will translate to gaming though, since I alluded that I dont' game much, so I can't really get the feel of the brown and red keys when I tried them.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

jgray91 said:


> rydock said:
> 
> 
> > I've been researching keyboards like crazy lately as I want to upgrade my gaming rig. So far the Cooler Master CM Storm line of products have piqued my interest the most. Specifically the Quickfire Pro. I just can't decide if I would like MX browns better or MX reds.
> ...


I use blues for gaming, and they are amazing!


----------



## jgray91

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I use blues for gaming, and they are amazing!




Well not that I have any other keyboard. I'm already a headphone maniac, I don't need to be a keyboard maniac too you know!


----------



## El_Doug

@Rydock: 
   
   
  The browns (and possibly the blacks) are the only cherries I would recommend for gaming - of course, I've never tried the clears or the more exotic ones such as green. 
   
  Reds are just very hyped right now since they used to be rare.  Collectors and keyboard geeks spoke of them like they were the holy grail, and now that they are readily available in many keyboards, gamers seem to have the idea that they are somehow "the best" simply because they were so sought-after. 
   
  I can't stand the reds, they activate at the drop of a hat, are exhausting on the fingers, and their double-action leaves a lot to be desired.  If you really want a linear action switch, get the blacks - they feel somewhat like the world's beefiest and most solid scissor-switches. 
   
   
  The browns, on the other hand, offer a perfect amount of resistance, have a very clearly defined activation point, their reaction to double tapping feels very natural, and there is very little fatigue.  They are also (imo) the best cherries for typing, simply because I can't stand how loud the blues are


----------



## AzureBeat

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> @Rydock:
> 
> 
> I can't stand the reds, they activate at the drop of a hat, are exhausting on the fingers, and their double-action leaves a lot to be desired.  If you really want a linear action switch, get the blacks - they feel somewhat like the world's beefiest and most solid scissor-switches.


 
   
And I love it for gaming. Indeed. ??
   
  I'd love to try the browns/clear and the blues. I haven't heard of the greens, what are they like?


----------



## El_Doug

I havent tried them.  I think theyre only designed to really be used on space bars, but knowing the keyboard geek community, someone will replace all their switches with greens, and then the hype will follow 
   
  Quote: 





azurebeat said:


> And I love it for gaming. Indeed. ??
> 
> I'd love to try the browns/clear and the blues. I haven't heard of the greens, what are they like?


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> The browns, on the other hand, offer a perfect amount of resistance, have a very clearly defined activation point, their reaction to double tapping feels very natural, and there is very little fatigue.  They are also (imo) the best cherries for typing, simply because I can't stand how loud the blues are


 
   
  If I didn't have closed headphones, I probably would have gotten tired of sound of blue switches in my DASkeyboard.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

daigo said:


> el_doug said:
> 
> 
> > The browns, on the other hand, offer a perfect amount of resistance, have a very clearly defined activation point, their reaction to double tapping feels very natural, and there is very little fatigue.  They are also (imo) the best cherries for typing, simply because I can't stand how loud the blues are
> ...


If I'm listening to music on my HD650s (Open) it's perfectly fine... I tried Browns at a store the other day, and they just didn't feel right coming from the Blues...


----------



## KimLaroux

I've been using the reds for some weeks now. The best description of them is _weird_. You have no feedback at all, so your fingers don't know if they went far enough or if they still have to go. It's like typing in the air, and having to guess where you have to place your fingers to register a key. It's super easy to make typing mistakes, because if you only brush a key it registers. It's also a pain to double tap, as you don't know where the actuation point is - you have to move the key all the way up and down again to make sure it works. All that makes for a tiring experience. I'm not sure yet if the low resistance of the keys (the reds are the softest ones) actually makes typing less tiring. Though now I can't stand using my laptop's keyboard. The touches are like, 4 times harder to press. Now that I tried this kb, I'm ashamed I used my laptop's kb for so many years.
   
  I tried the blue at a store and did not like the double activation points they have... it's weird. I'd like to try the brown now. I'm not sure if I'll ever get used to the reds.
   
  Btw, I have carpal tunnel syndrome in both arms. This is why I decided to go for the reds first. I thought they would be more ergonomic. Now I'm starting to think that ergonomic is more than just spring force. The lack of feedback seems to introduce stress that I believe would not be there if I had physical feedback.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

kimlaroux said:


> I've been using the reds for some weeks now. The best description of them is _weird_. You have no feedback at all, so your fingers don't know if they went far enough or if they still have to go. It's like typing in the air, and having to guess where you have to place your fingers to register a key. It's super easy to make typing mistakes, because if you only brush a key it registers. It's also a pain to double tap, as you don't know where the actuation point is - you have to move the key all the way up and down again to make sure it works. All that makes for a tiring experience. I'm not sure yet if the low resistance of the keys (the reds are the softest ones) actually makes typing less tiring. Though now I can't stand using my laptop's keyboard. The touches are like, 4 times harder to press. Now that I tried this kb, I'm ashamed I used my laptop's kb for so many years.
> 
> I tried the blue at a store and did not like the double activation points they have... it's weird. I'd like to try the brown now. I'm not sure if I'll ever get used to the reds.
> 
> Btw, I have carpal tunnel syndrome in both arms. This is why I decided to go for the reds first. I thought they would be more ergonomic. Now I'm starting to think that ergonomic is more than just spring force. The lack of feedback seems to introduce stress that I believe would not be there if I had physical feedback.


Blues are supposed to be the best ergonomically. Browns are nice... I just love the double actuation point, so the Browns felt (_muddy_?) to me, the clickiness and everything with the dual actuation is like the SR-007 vs TH900... they both have their own types of users.


----------



## El_Doug

or you can be an SR-009 user, and get a Realforce  
   
  Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Blues are supposed to be the best ergonomically. Browns are nice... I just love the double actuation point, so the Browns felt (_muddy_?) to me, the clickiness and everything with the dual actuation is like the SR-007 vs TH900... they both have their own types of users.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

el_doug said:


> or you can be an SR-009 user, and get a Realforce


Okay...  It was a comparison!


----------



## jgray91

Woah we're goin all deep like with analogies here.


----------



## sylv

Anyone know what're some good places to get printed/colored keycaps from? Specifically, keycaps that allow for backlighting to shine through as well. They seem quite difficult to find!


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





sylv said:


> Anyone know what're some good places to get printed/colored keycaps from? Specifically, keycaps that allow for backlighting to shine through as well. They seem quite difficult to find!


 
  I have seen full transparent caps on ebay before. The geekhack forums might be a good source


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Blues are supposed to be the best ergonomically.


 
   
  Best for typing. Even better when compared to the s***ty keyboards that come with laptops nowadays (except Thinkpad, their keyboards are still alright).
  I have to put up with one such laptop at office, and it seriously feels like using a gaming console to type. I can feel the rubber dome effect when I press the key. The travel is small, and the feel is non linear.


----------



## sylv

Thanks, I'll check those out! What I meant was, I want to replace my entire keyboard's caps but I have difficulty finding keycaps that let the light shine through the letters on them. Most of the keycaps out there seem to be opaque.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





sylv said:


> Thanks, I'll check those out! What I meant was, I want to replace my entire keyboard's caps but I have difficulty finding keycaps that let the light shine through the letters on them. Most of the keycaps out there seem to be opaque.


 
  http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=229
   
  http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=228
   
  Those are the only two i know of that are not completely transparent.


----------



## sylv

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=229
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=228
> 
> Those are the only two i know of that are not completely transparent.


 
  Brilliant. Pity they're ABS, but I can't complain really


----------



## BASGTA

I have the Metadot daskeyboard. Soft tactile version.


----------



## obsesivegamer

I'm in need of a new keyboard preferably one with two usb ports and some mac compatible keys. Any recommendations?


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





obsesivegamer said:


> I'm in need of a new keyboard preferably one with two usb ports and some mac compatible keys. Any recommendations?


 
  The Das Keyboard fits in perfectly for what you want.  You could also go for one of the Matias keyboards.


----------



## bowei006

I was asked to come...well here goes. I was here a long time ago I believe. Well here it is
   
   
 Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Why the Razer ones? They tend to die, and are very cheapy feeling... Comparing a regular BW to my Ducky Shine 2, I can gladly say that the ducky is much more sturdy, and nicely built. Have you been to the Keaboard-Fi thread yet?


 
 From reports. They do have crummy QC. But if it lives. It works.
  
 Yes I have and the OCN one.
  
 Why the BW?
  
 I am a gamer. Period. It looks nice with my mouse. 
  
 It was down to the flagship Corsair and the BW. The Logitech new flagship mechanical and others didn't/weren't what I was looking for. Their reviews and feedback also showed problems.
  
 The only ones with good reviews for gamers were the Corsair and Razer. Tte sports and Rosewill and others of course were in but they are still relatively new and weren't what I was looking for in programability.
  
 Thus I got down to the BW Elite and Expert 2013 keyboards.
  
 I will be buying from BB who has an excellent(read as stupid) return warranty where they will replace it for literally any reason. 
  
 Ducky is out of my price range.


----------



## jkxs

I use the Logitech G19. Bought it a few years ago for the LCD screen - only thing I use it for is to check the weather using LCDMiscellany


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jkxs said:


> I use the Logitech G19. Bought it a few years ago for the LCD screen - only thing I use it for is to check the weather using LCDMiscellany


 
  That's what I thought. I used to think about how cool it would be to have one
   
  But after ACTUALLY thinking about it. I knew it would be useless basically.
   
  Thankfully I got myself a mech.
   
  I was between Corsair flagship, Razer 2013 Elite(regular) edition, and Logitech G710+.
   
  Teh Corsair flagship lost out as its color wasn't what I wanted.
   
  The Logitech G710+ got mediocre reviews from various reviewerships.
   
  And finally I got the Razer BW Ultimate. 
  It was on sale so I said why not. $15 more than Elite edition.
   
  Got it at best buy with a price match from Amazon. this makes it so that any QC issues can quickly be resolved and fixed.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> That's what I thought. I used to think about how cool it would be to have one
> 
> But after ACTUALLY thinking about it. I knew it would be useless basically.
> 
> ...


 
  Nice. MX Blue I assume?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Nice. MX Blue I assume?


 
  Yep, Blue MX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quite lovely to type on.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> That's what I thought. I used to think about how cool it would be to have one
> 
> But after ACTUALLY thinking about it. I knew it would be useless basically.
> 
> ...


 
  The Blackwidow is a bit expensive for what you get in my opinion.  Especially with the varieties of CM Storm keyboards.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





linuxid10t said:


> The Blackwidow is a bit expensive for what you get in my opinion.  Especially with the varieties of CM Storm keyboards.


 
  I didn't like those either.
   
   
  look, features, and overall score mattered most.
   
  Review sites obviously aren't without their own bias, but a 4.5-5 star from a majority of websites was good enough for me.
   
  The Razer had the looks I wanted, the switches and the features.
   
  And to prevent QC problem. I used Amazon price match to get BB to sell me the Ultimate 2013 for $115. And if it breaks, I get a new replacement.


----------



## mugen3

I'm using this HP keyboard. A hidden gem. It's tenkeyless and feels great for a rubber dome. Key rollover is good for games too. http://www.amazon.com/HP-AS601AA-ABA-Mini-Keyboard/dp/B0025ZSBNG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360172318&sr=8-1&keywords=hp+mini+usb+keyboard
   
  Btw I have a special Filco MJ2 Ninja TKL with MX Reds for sale, anyone interested should check it out.


----------



## CapitaFK

After having gone through 4 Razer mice within a year (one failed during a tournament), I wouldn't touch another Razer product with a 10-foot pole. That brand lived and died with the DeathAdder, which is their only product I would ever rate at Excellent.
   
  I'm using the Corsair mechanical keyboard. It's pretty awesome, but I'd love to have a Ducky.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





capitafk said:


> It's pretty awesome, but I'd love to have a Ducky.


 
  I'm in the same position! Lucky for me, I'm headed off to Taiwan this summer so hopefully I'll have a chance to pick up one of those exclusive keyboards with MX Greens and Blues. If not, I'd love to try Filco.


----------



## Tangster

Enjoying my  new KBT Pure with MX Browns. Nicer to type on than my fullsize keyboards MX Blacks.


----------



## Lence

Das Keyboard Professional S here  Blue switches are amazing, too bad nobody around me agrees :/


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





lence said:


> Das Keyboard Professional S here  Blue switches are amazing, too bad nobody around me agrees :/


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
   
  Just wondering how it could be possible that your first post on an headphone forum was to a PC thread?
   
  I don't have experience with other switches. But I do like my Blue's. 
   
   
  2013 Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 
   
  I got it on sale so why not.
   
  I know there are QC problems so thus I went and got this at best buy and had them price match it to the cheap price. And if anything happened in a few weeks. Bam, easy return.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

lence said:


> Das Keyboard Professional S here  Blue switches are amazing, too bad nobody around me agrees :/


I love my Blues a lot better than the Brown Coolermaster KB I tried at altex...


----------



## Blisse

I went with my PBT Noppoo Choc Mini with MX Browns at work and no one complains  

I keep my Blackwidow 2013 at home though, since it's still awesome, though I can truly appeciate the differences between the two, and my old Blackwidow. XD


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I went with my PBT Noppoo Choc Mini with MX Browns at work and no one complains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  So.....want to Join Head-Fi's anime thread? 
   
  #shamless advertisiing.


----------



## Nicook5

I love My WASD with Cherry Browns  ;p  If i had more cash I would definitely try some other switches... but alas, besides.  Before I invest in moar Keyboards I want to at least get some Darth Beyers or a nice pair of Open Headphones maybe somethings in the Sennheiser 650 neighborhood, Since i currently only have my ATH-m50s (which i love don't get me wrong, Currently waiting for replacement velour pads O and kindof want to get something more serious.


----------



## Tangster

Added to carbon fibre vinyl to my steelseries 6GV2 today. Looks pretty nice, if I may say so.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tangster said:


> Added to carbon fibre vinyl to my steelseries 6GV2 today. Looks pretty nice, if I may say so.


It looks FANTASTIC! Can you do it to my ducky?


----------



## mechgamer123

Got my Ducky shine 2 in today.:
   

   

   

  Good god is it bright...
  I must say, I wish I'd got the MX blues. I instead decided to go with MX Browns, because I thought I'd like the lower actuation force. Turns out that might not have been a good idea. Oh well, I'll see how I'm liking it around the end of the week, then decide what to do from there.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

mechgamer123 said:


> Got my Ducky shine 2 in today.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blues are the best!!! Return yours NOW!!!!!


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Blues are the best!!! Return yours NOW!!!!!


 
  Lol. For some reason I'm liking my G15 over this one. Probably because I'm just more used to the G15. That, and the fact that I have a few small nitpicks about this keyboard.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

mechgamer123 said:


> Lol. For some reason I'm liking my G15 over this one. Probably because I'm just more used to the G15. That, and the fact that I have a few small nitpicks about this keyboard.


Then get the Blues!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Then get the Blues!!!!!!!!!


 
  It's not just that, it's nitpicks with the keyboard in general. Playing around with the LEDs is cool and all, but in all honesty, these "Blue" LEDs are more of a purple, they really clash with with the blue on my case, which I believe has a bit more green in it?
  Also, the shift/delete keys feel mushy. Not sure if that's maybe a defect with this board, or just mechanical keyboards in general with the browns?
 Also, the LED backlighting is inconsistent across the key. I know this is due to the fact that it has to fit a switch in there as well, but it still bothers me. And also, who's brilliant idea was it to put the characters you get when you press "shift" (!@#$%^&*()_+ along the top bar) BELOW the numbers???


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Blues are the best!!! Return yours NOW!!!!!


 
  Ergo MX Clears(MX Clear with MX Blue springs) are the best.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

mechgamer123 said:


> It's not just that, it's nitpicks with the keyboard in general. Playing around with the LEDs is cool and all, but in all honesty, these "Blue" LEDs are more of a purple, they really clash with with the blue on my case, which I believe has a bit more green in it?
> Also, the shift/delete keys feel mushy. Not sure if that's maybe a defect with this board, or just mechanical keyboards in general with the browns?
> 
> Also, the LED backlighting is inconsistent across the key. I know this is due to the fact that it has to fit a switch in there as well, but it still bothers me. And also, who's brilliant idea was it to put the characters you get when you press "shift" (!@#$%^&*()_+ along the top bar) BELOW the numbers???


The characters annoyed me too, you get used to it (It's for the backlighting)... Blues have no mushy keys, even shift and stuff. There's a reason I got my keyboard with white LEDs...


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> The characters annoyed me too, you get used to it (It's for the backlighting)... Blues have no mushy keys, even shift and stuff. There's a reason I got my keyboard with white LEDs...


 
  Ah, alright.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> It's not just that, it's nitpicks with the keyboard in general. Playing around with the LEDs is cool and all, but in all honesty, these "Blue" LEDs are more of a purple, they really clash with with the blue on my case, which I believe has a bit more green in it?
> *Also, the shift/delete keys feel mushy. Not sure if that's maybe a defect with this board, or just mechanical keyboards in general with the browns?*
> Also, the LED backlighting is inconsistent across the key. I know this is due to the fact that it has to fit a switch in there as well, but it still bothers me. And also, who's brilliant idea was it to put the characters you get when you press "shift" (!@#$%^&*()_+ along the top bar) BELOW the numbers???


 
   
  I believe Ducky uses the cherry stabilisers, while boards like Filcos uses costar stabilisers that is supposed to feel better


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> I believe Ducky uses the cherry stabilisers, while boards like Filcos uses costar stabilisers that is supposed to feel better


 
  Hmm, I guess that would make sense. I still prefer ducky though because you have the option of LED backlights.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> Lol. For some reason I'm liking my G15 over this one. Probably because I'm just more used to the G15. That, and the fact that I have a few small nitpicks about this keyboard.


 
  Try some Topre keyboards?


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Try some Topre keyboards?


 
  Ouch, too much money for those...


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> Ouch, too much money for those...


 
  Y'know, I'm thinking the same thing. I really think I would like a Topre keyboard, but they just cost too much. I hear they're a little cheaper in Asia, so I hope to get one when I go to China, but for now, I have to stick with boring old Blues, even though they're old but gold.


----------



## El_Doug

The topres are worth every penny.  You MUST try one out! 
   
   
  Also, I asked elitekeyboards if theyd mind offering a uniform-weighted "silent" topre (the realforces are already stupidly quiet, but anything to help my wife sleep better while I type at night, the better) - they said there were no plans to do so, but if there was sufficient demand, they might consider doing a run.  If anyone is interested, shoot them an email and let them know!  I could care less if it was an 87 or 104 key, 55g or 45g...


----------



## vaed

First post here: I just grabbed a Das Model S Ultimate with Cherry MX Blues off Amazon... my current throwwaway membrane keyboard as begun to actually hurt my fingers, and I decided it was time to make a big investment. I've recently read quite a bit on keyboards, and I have to say that I become just as invigorated as when I started to look on head-fi about headphones. I can't wait!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

vaed said:


> First post here: I just grabbed a Das Model S Ultimate with Cherry MX Blues off Amazon... my current throwwaway membrane keyboard as begun to actually hurt my fingers, and I decided it was time to make a big investment. I've recently read quite a bit on keyboards, and I have to say that I become just as invigorated as when I started to look on head-fi about headphones. I can't wait!


Yes, Blues! Welcome to the club!


----------



## bowei006

BLUES! FTW!


----------



## mechgamer123

Yup. I sold the Ducky Shine 2 with Browns to Tang last night, ordered a new one with Blues also


----------



## gopanthersgo1

mechgamer123 said:


> Yup. I sold the Ducky Shine 2 with Browns to Tang last night, ordered a new one with Blues also


Nice!


----------



## AzureBeat

Where does one sell or trade keyboards? I have a used one I'm looking to get rid of. Mechanical FTW!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





azurebeat said:


> Where does one sell or trade keyboards? I have a used one I'm looking to get rid of. Mechanical FTW!


 
  Try OCN


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





azurebeat said:


> Where does one sell or trade keyboards? I have a used one I'm looking to get rid of. Mechanical FTW!


 
  Geekhack if it's already mechanical. PC forums for rubber dome "gamer" keyboards.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tangster said:


> Geekhack if it's already mechanical. PC forums for rubber dome "gamer" keyboards.


+1


----------



## Sniping

Wouldn't recommend Geekhack, those keyboards don't go for too much there. That Poker with the aluminum case and double shot keycaps are worth 3 times more than what the guys selling it for. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40134.0
  This guy probably paid $600 for the whole keyboard =O


----------



## gopanthersgo1

sniping said:


> Wouldn't recommend Geekhack, those keyboards don't go for too much there. That Poker with the aluminum case and double shot keycaps are worth 3 times more than what the guys selling it for. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=40134.0
> This guy probably paid $600 for the whole keyboard =O


It doesn't come with doubleshots. With keycaps it's $200, says in the description.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> It doesn't come with doubleshots. With keycaps it's $200, says in the description.


 
  Yeah, that's crazy cheap!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

sniping said:


> Yeah, that's crazy cheap!


I agree! With a nice (~$30) cable and everything, especially the aluminum casing and doubleshots!


----------



## Tangster

Hehe. I know the seller and the person who made the cable.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tangster said:


> Hehe. I know the seller and the person who made the cable.


You never cease to impress me....


----------



## vaed

Just wanted to spread awareness of a keyboard vote on massdrop! 
   
  https://www.massdrop.com/vote/active


----------



## mechgamer123

New Ducky Shine came in today!


----------



## vaed

Daaaat backlighting.


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





vaed said:


> Daaaat backlighting.


 
  It's truly beautiful, especially in pulse mode


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I second that, I have one as well


----------



## Tangster

Certain someone's old Ducky Shine 2 with MX Browns arrived this morning! Will open the box when I get back from uni later.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Certain someone's old* Ducky Shine 2 with MX Browns* arrived this morning! Will open the box when I get back from uni later.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





parall3l said:


>


 
  Yep. Makes that two MX Brown boards and one MX Black board now.


----------



## mechgamer123

tangster said:


> Yep. Makes that two MX Brown boards and one MX Black board now.




How are you liking it?


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> How are you liking it?


 
  I keep trying to use the fn key for lots of the functions thanks to me being used to my smaller KBT. I quite like it, although the LEDs are quite blinding at anything other than the two lowest brightness settings.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Hey Tangster, can you cover my Duck TKL with a white carbon fiber?


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Hey Tangster, can you cover my Duck TKL with a white carbon fiber?


 
  I don't have any white carbon fiber. I have silver, but not enough for a keyboard.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tangster said:


> I don't have any white carbon fiber. I have silver, but not enough for a keyboard.


If I buy it?


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> If I buy it?


 
  Do you realize how much shipping to the UK would be for your keyboard? It was over $50 to send him my old Shine 2...


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Oh, I didn't realize he's from the U.K... my mistake! :rolleyes:


----------



## mechgamer123

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Oh, I didn't realize he's from the U.K... my mistake!


 
  It says so right in his location....


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Oh, I didn't realize he's from the U.K... my mistake!


 
  I could record a video on how to apply carbon film to stuff if it's any help?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

shush...


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

IBM Model M.
   
  KP


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





tangster said:


> I could record a video on how to apply carbon film to stuff if it's any help?


 
  Yes please. You've got me interested in carbon film.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I agree, I want a video too, I was looking at this for carbon fiber... it will match the Fractal Design R4 I've been wanting (With the side panel window).


----------



## Parall3l

Hey Tangster, did you use the water transfer printing technique for that mod on your keyboard? Been doing some research, looks interesting.


----------



## MissMurd3r

I am currently typing this post on a Noppoo Choc Mini with black switches.. I have a Poker with red switches, Ducky Year Of The Dragon with brown switches, Leopold FC700R (white) with blue switches and a rusted Razer Blackwidow..
   
  (No, I did not spill anything on the BW to make it go rusty, only conclusion that can be had is it wasn't finished correctly or something)
   
  Not sure what my favourite switch is though.. Oh and I have way too many custom keys


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





missmurd3r said:


> I am currently typing this post on a Noppoo Choc Mini with black switches.. I have a Poker with red switches, Ducky Year Of The Dragon with brown switches, Leopold FC700R (white) with blue switches and a rusted Razer Blackwidow..
> 
> (No, I did not spill anything on the BW to make it go rusty, only conclusion that can be had is it wasn't finished correctly or something)
> 
> Not sure what my favourite switch is though.. Oh and I have way too many custom keys


 
  Pictures of the Leopold?


----------



## MissMurd3r

Please excuse the poor lighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/6439/20120920130638.jpg


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





missmurd3r said:


> Please excuse the poor lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Retro to the max with a dash of modern-ness 
   
  "Welcome to head fi! Sorry about tis wallet"


----------



## StudioSound

Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional 2 Type-S.


Don’t bother spending money on keyboards with LED backlighting, or spend a lot of money on a Cherry MX board - the price range can be pretty large for keyboards that are all using the same switch.

If you care about your fingers, buy Topre.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





studiosound said:


> Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional 2 Type-S.
> 
> 
> Don’t bother spending money on keyboards with LED backlighting, or spend a lot of money on a Cherry MX board - the price range can be pretty large for keyboards that are all using the same switch.
> ...


 
  Not a Topre fan.
   
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Hey Tangster, did you use the water transfer printing technique for that mod on your keyboard? Been doing some research, looks interesting.


 
  No, I used the cheap vinyl based carbon effect overlays they use in pimp my ride style modding.
   
  Quote: 





missmurd3r said:


> Please excuse the poor lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Phhheewww. Leopolds look class. All those smooth curves.


----------



## El_Doug

I've honestly never heard anyone say that   I'd never go back to cherries
   
  Quote: 





tangster said:


> Not a Topre fan.


----------



## StudioSound

tangster said:


> Not a Topre fan.


From using one, or from listening to people that claim it's “not a mechanical switch”? (it is)


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





studiosound said:


> From using one, or from listening to people that claim it's “not a mechanical switch”? (it is)


 
  Key feel is just wrong. I like my tactile point in the same place as the actuation point.


----------



## StudioSound

tangster said:


> Key feel is just wrong. I like my tactile point in the same place as the actuation point.


Have you actually used a Topre keyboard?

Topre:





MX Brown:





The tactile bump and operating point are about the same on Topre keyboards (<1mm) but the key travel is much smoother and force decreases after actuation, rather than increasing. (at least on the heavier weighted switch, which the HHKB uses)


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





studiosound said:


> Have you actually used a Topre keyboard?
> 
> Topre:
> 
> ...


 
  I dislike Topre. Get over it.


----------



## El_Doug

hey now, don't be a meany-head - he was simply pointing out that a topre DOES put it's activation and tactile bump in the same spot, which you claimed to enjoy, as opposed to the browns (and even moreso for the blues).  it's ok if you don't like them, but chill out! 
   
  Quote: 





tangster said:


> I dislike Topre. Get over it.


----------



## bowei006

Do you guys just buy all these keyboards to try it out?


----------



## El_Doug

I did - buy used, sell used, just like headphones!  
   
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Do you guys just buy all these keyboards to try it out?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> I did - buy used, sell used, just like headphones!


 
  how much did you lose per time? $20?


----------



## El_Doug

just the shipping, really - a used keyboard pretty much loses a TON of value from new, but doesn't change once it's used, no matter how many owners it goes through


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> just the shipping, really - a used keyboard pretty much loses a TON of value from new, but doesn't change once it's used, no matter how many owners it goes through


 
  Ahh, I get what you meant


----------



## KimLaroux

As if the Q701 wasn't enough, I'm developing another love-hate relationship. I just can't make up my mind about the cherry mx red switches. They're just so _weird_. The number of typo I make on them is ridiculous. You have to make sure your finger is centered on the key, because if you just brush the adjacent key, it gets triggered too. Also, I don't know if this is the same for all cherry mx switches, but I kinda dislike how you can feel the plastic sliding against plastic when you press the key down. It's ugly. Rubber domes don't have this feeling, because the dome centers the key and limits the amount of plastic on plastic brushing. Seriously make me wonder how Topre feels...
   
  Anyone using Dvorak layout? I'm considering giving it a try. With both my wrists ruined by RSI, I am reminded how much unergonomic the QWERTY layout is every time I type anything. I'd need a tool to teach me how to type using Dvorak, any website for it?


----------



## StudioSound

kimlaroux said:


> As if the Q701 wasn't enough, I'm developing another love-hate relationship. I just can't make up my mind about the cherry mx red switches. They're just so _weird_. The number of typo I make on them is ridiculous. You have to make sure your finger is centered on the key, because if you just brush the adjacent key, it gets triggered too. Also, I don't know if this is the same for all cherry mx switches, but I kinda dislike how you can feel the plastic sliding against plastic when you press the key down. It's ugly. Rubber domes don't have this feeling, because the dome centers the key and limits the amount of plastic on plastic brushing. Seriously make me wonder how Topre feels...
> 
> Anyone using Dvorak layout? I'm considering giving it a try. With both my wrists ruined by RSI, I am reminded how much unergonomic the QWERTY layout is every time I type anything. I'd need a tool to teach me how to type using Dvorak, any website for it?


If you are going to change layout, and want to make the most of it, switch to QGMLWB.




Rather than download a layout from their site, I used the Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator to set up a QGMLWB layout and also add multiple layers of symbols that are not typically available to the keyboard layout.

If you can find a copy of it, the game _Typing of the Dead_ really helped me switch over - or any kind of typing game you can enjoy. The good thing about TotD is that it has a mode which makes you go over your worst keys from your last attempt, rather than simply throwing random words at you.

And I definitely found that switching to the HHKB helped with RSI, even when sticking to QWERTY - at the very least, switch to a tenkeyless board. And if you can't afford a Topre, try MX Brown rather than Red, which are linear with a very light touch.


----------



## MissMurd3r

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> As if the Q701 wasn't enough, I'm developing another love-hate relationship. I just can't make up my mind about the cherry mx red switches. They're just so _weird_. The number of typo I make on them is ridiculous.


 
  I guess I am lucky I have no issues typing on reds, but I find most switches to be fine. I think I prefer reds and blacks the most though.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> As if the Q701 wasn't enough, I'm developing another love-hate relationship. I just can't make up my mind about the cherry mx red switches. They're just so _weird_. The number of typo I make on them is ridiculous. You have to make sure your finger is centered on the key, because if you just brush the adjacent key, it gets triggered too. Also, I don't know if this is the same for all cherry mx switches, but I kinda dislike how you can feel the plastic sliding against plastic when you press the key down. It's ugly. Rubber domes don't have this feeling, because the dome centers the key and limits the amount of plastic on plastic brushing. Seriously make me wonder how Topre feels...
> 
> Anyone using Dvorak layout? I'm considering giving it a try. With both my wrists ruined by RSI, I am reminded how much unergonomic the QWERTY layout is every time I type anything. I'd need a tool to teach me how to type using Dvorak, any website for it?


 
  Cherry red is one of my least liked switches, too sensitive, as you've mentioned. You might like black, but I fear they might be too stiff, whereas browns have even more of the plastic slide feel. Topre 35g or 45g switches might suit you better if you don't like the plastic vs plastic feel(I like it personally, makes me feel more involved in typing, odd as it sounds). Get wrist rest as well, for the most ergonomic experience, both your writs and elbows should rest on something when typing(or using a mouse) for extended periods of time.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> As if the Q701 wasn't enough, I'm developing another love-hate relationship. I just can't make up my mind about the cherry mx red switches. They're just so _weird_. The number of typo I make on them is ridiculous. You have to make sure your finger is centered on the key, because if you just brush the adjacent key, it gets triggered too. Also, I don't know if this is the same for all cherry mx switches, but I kinda dislike how you can feel the plastic sliding against plastic when you press the key down. It's ugly. Rubber domes don't have this feeling, because the dome centers the key and limits the amount of plastic on plastic brushing. Seriously make me wonder how Topre feels...
> 
> Anyone using Dvorak layout? I'm considering giving it a try. With both my wrists ruined by RSI, I am reminded how much unergonomic the QWERTY layout is every time I type anything. I'd need a tool to teach me how to type using Dvorak, any website for it?


 
   
  3 suggestions:
   
  -- Cherry Blue. The feedback prevents you from making mistakes. 
  -- Get a wristpad. 3M Gel wristpads are awesome. I'm using one each for my keyboard and mouse. Increases comfort and typing speed.
  -- GNU Typist. Its free, and you can learn all sorts of layouts. I learned dvorak in a week or two.


----------



## StudioSound

proton007 said:


> -- Cherry Blue. The feedback prevents you from making mistakes.


I am worse wih MX Blue than the linear switches—the reset point is too far from e operating point, and it is easy for keys to get “stuck” down if you rest your fingers on the keys lightly while typing. 

Brown is the best MX switch for typing. Blue is for people that want to sound like they are typing fast. 


proton007 said:


> -- Get a wristpad. 3M Gel wristpads are awesome. I'm using one each for my keyboard and mouse. Increases comfort and typing speed.


Wristpads are a big source of RSI problems actually, as they encourage putting pressure on your wrist as you type—exactly what causes Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. 

You need to get the keyboard as close to lap height as possible and avoid resting your wrists on anything as you type. I see too many people rest their wrists on the desk as they are typing these days.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> As if the Q701 wasn't enough, I'm developing another love-hate relationship. I just can't make up my mind about the cherry mx red switches. They're just so _weird_. The number of typo I make on them is ridiculous. You have to make sure your finger is centered on the key, because if you just brush the adjacent key, it gets triggered too. Also, I don't know if this is the same for all cherry mx switches, but I kinda dislike how you can feel the plastic sliding against plastic when you press the key down. It's ugly. Rubber domes don't have this feeling, because the dome centers the key and limits the amount of plastic on plastic brushing. Seriously make me wonder how Topre feels...
> 
> Anyone using Dvorak layout? I'm considering giving it a try. With both my wrists ruined by RSI, I am reminded how much unergonomic the QWERTY layout is every time I type anything. I'd need a tool to teach me how to type using Dvorak, any website for it?


 
  Colemak, way better than Dvorak, and pretty decent support for it.  Also, then all your basic keyboard shortcuts still work.


----------



## Maverickmonk

So, WASD discontinued their Dark blue keys! I love that color, but was trying to replace my windows keys with linux penguin/"tux" keys (since I switched operating systems). Does anyone happen to have any they'd be willing to part with? Or know where I could find them?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





studiosound said:


> Brown is the best MX switch for typing. Blue is for people that want to sound like they are typing fast.


 
  Blues are more tactile, so they're good for touch typing. Not good if you want to use for gaming etc. The 'click' sound is a personal preference.
   
  Quote: 





studiosound said:


> Wristpads are a big source of RSI problems actually, as they encourage putting pressure on your wrist as you type—exactly what causes Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.
> 
> You need to get the keyboard as close to lap height as possible and avoid resting your wrists on anything as you type. I see too many people rest their wrists on the desk as they are typing these days.


 

 Not exactly. RSI is caused due to wrong posture. The wristpad should be used to make minor corrections to your posture. You can have a bad posture with or without one.


----------



## L0SLobos

Has anyone tried the Vortex KBT Race keyboards?


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





l0slobos said:


> Has anyone tried the Vortex KBT Race keyboards?


 
  I haven't tried the Race, but I own the Pure and it's an excellent keyboard.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





l0slobos said:


> Has anyone tried the Vortex KBT Race keyboards?


 
  I as well have tried the KBT Pure and not the Race.  That being said, I liked what I saw on the Pure, and I don't think you could go wrong with the Race.  Although, that new Filco MiniLa coming out...


----------



## calipilot227

Just picked up a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid today (blue switches). Never going back to rubber domes


----------



## bowei006

Who would??
   
  Typing right now, nothing big, but going back to rubber dome HURTS!.


----------



## Tangster

Keycaps from techkeys.us arrived. Got the Geekhack Febuary key, Vegas Dice set (both PBT doubleshots) and the Like a Sir key(PBT dyesub).
   
  Photos:


----------



## linuxid10t

Posted a review of the Cherry G84-4100 on Reddit.  Just got one on ebay for $16 new in box the other day.  LINKS http://redd.it/19your


----------



## KimLaroux

Interesting. I didn't know Cherry had short throw switches. Is the throw similar to laptop keyboards? I used to love short throw keys, but my RSI ended up winning over.
   
  And yeah, I'm under KDE and I have tons of shortcut using the Win key. My most used one is Win+Down arrow, which brings down the launch/search box at the top of the screen. Best Linux tool I've had the chance to use in the past years. From it you can launch apps, execute command line, open documents... it has a database of the whole computer. It's a very powerful tool that makes the desktop a lot less dependent on the mouse.
   
  Very handy to quickly open datasheets.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Interesting. I didn't know Cherry had short throw switches. Is the throw similar to laptop keyboards? I used to love short throw keys, but my RSI ended up winning over.
> 
> And yeah, I'm under KDE and I have tons of shortcut using the Win key. My most used one is Win+Down arrow, which brings down the launch/search box at the top of the screen. Best Linux tool I've had the chance to use in the past years. From it you can launch apps, execute command line, open documents... it has a database of the whole computer. It's a very powerful tool that makes the desktop a lot less dependent on the mouse.
> 
> Very handy to quickly open datasheets.


 
  They were actually designed with laptops in mind, unfortunately, I don't think a terrible amount of laptops end up getting made with these switches, which is a real bummer, because they are great and not just for laptops.  As for the RSI, I wouldn't let that stop you.  It is weird, they don't really feel like MX switches when they hit the end of their travel and they don't feel like they are dampened with O-rings.  Anyway, point being is that bottoming out on these keys really doesn't hurt that much even after long typing sessions.


----------



## kyle90

love my ducky shine with white pbt keycaps, blue switches. Awesome build quality


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





linuxid10t said:


> Posted a review of the Cherry G84-4100 on Reddit.  Just got one on ebay for $16 new in box the other day.  LINKS http://redd.it/19your


 
   
  Somewhat interested in this.  While my DasKeyboard with blue mx keys are responsive, I sometimes miss the Apple aluminum keyboard with the scissor switches for pure comfort.  I wonder if that keyboard will be a nice compromise.  However, being tenkeyless is a bit of a downer.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





daigo said:


> Somewhat interested in this.  While my DasKeyboard with blue mx keys are responsive, I sometimes miss the Apple aluminum keyboard with the scissor switches for pure comfort.  I wonder if that keyboard will be a nice compromise.  However, being tenkeyless is a bit of a downer.


 
  They do feel a little like scissor switches, but mostly just due to how short the throw is on them.  I'd have to bet you won't miss the tenkey nearly as much as you think you will.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





linuxid10t said:


> They do feel a little like scissor switches, but mostly just due to how short the throw is on them.  I'd have to bet you won't miss the tenkey nearly as much as you think you will.


 
   
  It being so inexpensive, I may just buy one and try it.  It's not like I already have four other functional keyboards...  When I take work home, I end up using the tenkey a decent amount in Excel.  Though, I have been cutting back on that.


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





daigo said:


> It being so inexpensive, I may just buy one and try it.  It's not like I already have four other functional keyboards...  When I take work home, I end up using the tenkey a decent amount in Excel.  Though, I have been cutting back on that.


 
  Yeah, at that price that is why I picked them up.  I mean, it was a weird switch I could do science on as well, so that added some value to the purchase.


----------



## everybest

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Just picked up a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid today (blue switches). Never going back to rubber domes


 
   
  That looks nice and simple, shame theres no numpad or I'd consider picking one up.  Using a crappy logitech solar keyboard.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





everybest said:


> That looks nice and simple, shame theres no numpad or I'd consider picking one up.  Using a crappy logitech solar keyboard.


 
  Tenkeyless is great!


----------



## bowei006

I'm thinking of ten keyless for college, but nah.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

bowei006 said:


> I'm thinking of ten keyless for college, but nah.


Why not? I love my tkl...


----------



## calipilot227

I used to use the numpad quite a bit, but I'm getting used to going without it. I don't really do much in the way of data entry, so it's more of a convenience factor.
   
  Trouble is, I can't really type essays on my laptop in the library anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Going back to scissor switches just feels....wrong.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

calipilot227 said:


> I used to use the numpad quite a bit, but I'm getting used to going without it. I don't really do much in the way of data entry, so it's more of a convenience factor.
> 
> Trouble is, I can't really type essays on my laptop in the library anymore
> 
> ...


We have rubber domes in the library... *Shudders*


----------



## bowei006

No public lab is going to have mechanical switches for a few hundred computers when mass OEM rubber domes are $7-$14


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> We have rubber domes in the library... *Shudders*


 
  I bring my Pure to the library and computer lab all the time. Fk the system.


----------



## jgray91

tangster said:


> gopanthersgo1 said:
> 
> 
> > We have rubber domes in the library... *Shudders*
> ...



I can understand the computer lab, but library? Won't that be too loud?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

jgray91 said:


> I can understand the computer lab, but library? Won't that be too loud?


LOL! I think he has MX Browns though... not blues.


----------



## jgray91

Thinknig of selling my Razer Blackwidow for some TKL. What suggestions can you guys give me? Prefer Cherry blue, because I type a lot. Price range around the same as the Blackwidow. The numpad is handy sometimes, but I don't do a lot of number inputs so it kinds of take up too much space on my already crowded desk. Sometihng that I can get from ebay most prefarbly since I know that will arrive in Moscow.


----------



## jgray91

gopanthersgo1 said:


> jgray91 said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand the computer lab, but library? Won't that be too loud?
> ...




Brown is still loud IMO. At least that's my impression from mashing some browns at a store. Of course still not as loud as blue.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> Brown is still loud IMO. At least that's my impression from mashing some browns at a store. Of course still not as loud as blue.


 
  CM QFR is a solid keyboard but I think Newegg still has the Blackwidow Tournament Edition for like $55 this week with a promo code.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> Brown is still loud IMO. At least that's my impression from mashing some browns at a store. Of course still not as loud as blue.


 
  Not in the library quiet rooms. I don't ever need to use them, I tend to stick to the group study and common study areas.
   
  I think a linear switch with O-rings would be quiet enough for silent areas though.


----------



## KimLaroux

I also bring my mech at school. Cherry reds are quitter than rubber dome if you don't bottom out.
   
  But personally, I find mouse clicks to be orders of magnitude more annoying than keyboards.
   
  The reason I bring my own keyboard is mainly because I hate full size keyboards. It's impossible to have the main typing area centered with your body and use the mouse. If you do that with a full size keyboard, the mouse gets pushed so far right it's unusable. If you move the keyboard to use the mouse, then you have to bend left in order to type properly. It hurts either ways.


----------



## jgray91

So I found this: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/shop-mechanical-keyboard-by-sw/hpe-87-keys-tkl-mechanical-key/lid=31823169

Cheap enough, and I'm curious to try other switch other than blue. Leaning towards red, but I love the click-clack of blues. Decisions.


----------



## big-man

been using my duckyshine 2 at uni for ages now, although im on a compsci course so i guess people are more used to the beautiful sound of cherry blues xD It is a bit loud for most other people however, what o-ring size are most people using? 
   
  anyone know where i could get multicoloured translucent caps from in the uk? the ducky shine has reactive lighting and i have a vision of a rainbow on my keyboard =)


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





big-man said:


> been using my duckyshine 2 at uni for ages now, although im on a compsci course so i guess people are more used to the beautiful sound of cherry blues xD It is a bit loud for most other people however, what o-ring size are most people using?
> 
> anyone know where i could get multicoloured translucent caps from in the uk? the ducky shine has reactive lighting and i have a vision of a rainbow on my keyboard =)


 
  I use the dental bands from the orthodontist


----------



## BetaWolf

I'm using a Logitech G110 that just has rubber domes. It's got some of the best tactile feel I've ever felt from a rubber dome keyboard. It's still not as good as a mechanical keyboard, though. Will be upgrading to one of those eventually.
   
  I used to have a Dell keyboard that had Alps Black switches. Alps Black is a linear, but still clicky, switch. When I get a new keyboard, I think I'll go with one with Alps Black or MX Brown.


----------



## jgray91

Also apparently I'm going to try Colemak, and then simplified dvorak. Those two seems to be the top two conclusions based on this http://patorjk.com/keyboard-layout-analyzer/


----------



## mechgamer123

jgray91 said:


> Brown is still loud IMO. At least that's my impression from mashing some browns at a store. Of course still not as loud as blue.



Having owned Both a brown and blue switch keyboard, I can say they're about the same loudness. The only difference is that the blues have a higher pitched clicking noise than the browns.


----------



## jgray91

So now I am using colemak. lol now I feel like a kid again learning to type.


----------



## EnOYiN

jgray91 said:


> So now I am using colemak. lol now I feel like a kid again learning to type.




I'm still quite happy with my choice to go with Colemak. Have been using it for about a year now. The only annoying thing I run into regularly is having to change hotkeys for games almost every time.


----------



## bowei006




----------



## jgray91

So learning colemak made me realise that I could be better served with a softer switch.


----------



## Jesterphile

I use a DasKeyboard 'Professional Model S w/ Cherry MX Browns.'
   
  It. Is. Wonderful. Once you have a good keyboard I don't think its possible to go back... so nice to type on.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

jgray91 said:


> So learning colemak made me realise that I could be better served with a softer switch.


What are you running now? I'd get either Blues or Reds.


----------



## jgray91

gopanthersgo1 said:


> What are you running now? I'd get either Blues or Reds.




I'm thinking of getting the HPE 87 I linked before in browns, but maybe I'll just try reds now. I haven't decided yet, but I'm leaning for brown since it has that tactile bump, but that linear feel of red still intrigues me. I know should've order those sampler switches from WASD Keyboards.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Sure, I'm in this club.

 Typing on a debranded Quickfire Rapid Pro with Cherry MX Blues. Developing key shine rather quick.. I'm going to try to get my hands on some dark grey pbt caps.. If I can't find those I will either go with black pbt or dark grey abs. Gotta wait til I have money though. Probably black PBT... I think I'm cool with that, I'd rather have PBT than the grey.

 *edit* Got a model m sitting on the floor the right shift and enter and backspace started sticking. I got some good use out of it, but I don't regret moving to blues when it started malfunctioning. I think I type faster on these lighter switches, even though I pulverize them.


----------



## jgray91

Its been 6 days since I started learning Colemak and wow my QWERTY speed dropped drastically. I can't see how I can juggle between the two considering the greater part of the world is still using the latter layout and I'm relying more on muscle memory to type...

Still thinking on that HPE 87 kb I posted about. I think I'm going for red cherry since even Blue is kind of hardish for me to type on now that I changed to colemak, oddly enough.


----------



## bowei006

jgray91 said:


> Its been 6 days since I started learning Colemak and wow my QWERTY speed dropped drastically. I can't see how I can juggle between the two considering the greater part of the world is still using the latter layout and I'm relying more on muscle memory to type...
> 
> Still thinking on that HPE 87 kb I posted about. I think I'm going for red cherry since even Blue is kind of hardish for me to type on now that I changed to colemak, oddly enough.


Yeah. Tell us how that goes. I have read about alternate typing styles many times before


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





jgray91 said:


> Its been 6 days since I started learning Colemak and wow my QWERTY speed dropped drastically. *I can't see how I can juggle between the two considering the greater part of the world is still using the latter layout and I'm relying more on muscle memory to type...*
> 
> Still thinking on that HPE 87 kb I posted about. I think I'm going for red cherry since even Blue is kind of hardish for me to type on now that I changed to colemak, oddly enough.


 
   
  I'm not getting this part. Are you saying learning an alternate layout is pointless because the other, public computers you'll be using are configured with QWERTY?


----------



## jgray91

kimlaroux said:


> I'm not getting this part. Are you saying learning an alternate layout is pointless because the other, public computers you'll be using are configured with QWERTY?




You could look at it this way: my muscle memory from learning qwerty is conflicting with my effort to muscle-memorize colemak, and I have to sacrifice the speed of one of them. In the end though, colemak seems less fatiguing so far for me, so I'm sticking with it. Sure I can look at the keyboard if I need to use a public computer, but that tends to bring some typos of its own, at least for me.


----------



## EnOYiN

Just to give you my experience. I am horrible at typing Qwerty after having used colemak for quite a while. Maybe I can get to 50 wpm on a good day. I hardly ever use Qwerty for anything anymore though, so for me it's not that much of a problem.

I've heard from other people that it's quite possible to type quickly on both qwerty and another layout though. Maybe try looking up how to go about that. I'm sure there is something on the internet about the subject somewhere.


----------



## jgray91

enoyin said:


> Just to give you my experience. I am horrible at typing Qwerty after having used colemak for quite a while. Maybe I can get to 50 wpm on a good day. I hardly ever use Qwerty for anything anymore though, so for me it's not that much of a problem.
> 
> I've heard from other people that it's quite possible to type quickly on both qwerty and another layout though. Maybe try looking up how to go about that. I'm sure there is something on the internet about the subject somewhere.




Thanks for sharing your experience. 

Funny thing though, I can get 50 wpm on Qwerty is only when I try really hard, and that was before deciding to go Colemak. 

Do mind that all of that is just me being me when I'm practicing something: I do complain a lot.


----------



## EnOYiN

jgray91 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Funny thing though, I can get 50 wpm on Qwerty is only when I try really hard, and that was before deciding to go Colemak.
> 
> Do mind that all of that is just me being me when I'm practicing something: I do complain a lot.






It takes quite a while to get good at typing indeed. Most people tend to get stuck around 50/ 60 wpm for quite a while. Took me about half a year to get to 80 wpm so some complaining is warranted I suppose.


----------



## KimLaroux

I studied Colemak and Dvorak, and it turns out none of these may be usable for me. College forces me to type a lot in French, and none of those layouts would allow this. Or at least, they would make it painful. Dvorak lacks some French characters and Colemak simply has none.
   
  Which reminds me, I need to find a set of French keycaps. Anyone know where I should look?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> It takes quite a while to get good at typing indeed. Most people tend to get stuck around 50/ 60 wpm for quite a while. Took me about half a year to get to 80 wpm so some complaining is warranted I suppose.


 
   
  I still make mistakes, but they're mostly swapped letters, I guess muscle memory is more reactive than motor control.


----------



## chrislangley4253

I'll just stick to my 120wpm with QWERTY.
   
  It would kill me to switch over and be painfully slow, but I am curious if I could get even faster with colemak. I imagine it would take years to find out, I've got better things to do.
   
  Anybody who types 100+ make the switch? I'm curious to hear about your experience with switching.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> I'll just stick to my 120wpm with QWERTY.
> 
> It would kill me to switch over and be painfully slow, but I am curious if I could get even faster with colemak. I imagine it would take years to find out, I've got better things to do.
> 
> Anybody who types 100+ make the switch? I'm curious to hear about your experience with switching.


 
  Holy crap.
   
  I can at most muster 109wpm and that is already going HAM with Monster energy and Buddah.
   
  Average is 90wpm
   
  When I type normally without care it is at 70.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> I can at most muster 109wpm and that is already going HAM with Monster energy and Buddah.
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, 120 is my burst speed. It's what I get on short typing tests, and only if I'm typing accurately. I can't really sustain at 120. If I were to type a 5-10 minute long passage I would probably drop down to around 60-90 depending on the complexity. It's still fun to visit typeracer.com and goof around with burst typing though.




 Ironically, I did this after I had a few gin and tonics.. and with a friend's daskeyboard sitting on my lap. LOL.

 I can hit 100+ on any keyboard, even netbooks. It doesn't really matter much to my fingers, so long as all the keys work.


----------



## bowei006

105
   
  Not sustainable at all for me lol


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> 105
> 
> Not sustainable at all for me lol


 
   
  That's still pretty fast man! Anything over 60 is A-okay, I think.

 I actually think I type more like 150-160 when it isn't prompted. Like, when I'm typing out of my head instead of typing a passage. But, none of it really matters at the end of the day, so long as my fingers are fast enough to keep up with my head, I'm happy. I actually haven't "practice" typed much at all. I've just been glued to a computer my whole life and it kind of came along with that. It's actually kind of funny, my hand-writing is horrendous, but I can type fast


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> That's still pretty fast man! Anything over 60 is A-okay, I think.
> 
> I actually think I type more like 150-160 when it isn't prompted. Like, when I'm typing out of my head instead of typing a passage. But, none of it really matters at the end of the day, so long as my fingers are fast enough to keep up with my head, I'm happy. I actually haven't "practice" typed much at all. I've just been glued to a computer my whole life and it kind of came along with that. It's actually kind of funny, my hand-writing is horrendous, but I can type fast


 
  My hand writing...can be good at times
   
  I love intentionally giong uber speed in classes. Just to see the class turn and look at me.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> My hand writing...can be good at times
> 
> I love intentionally giong uber speed in classes. Just to see the class turn and look at me.


 
  I slow down on purpose when people are around. I don't like drawing attention to myself with my ridiculous click-clacking


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> I slow down on purpose when people are around. I don't like drawing attention to myself with my ridiculous click-clacking


 
  Haha, I know what you mean.I don't go uber.
   
  It's just for hilarious effect. I do it mainly when the room is kinda quiet with some typing.
   
  Then I go HAM


----------



## Tangster

I can't get past 65 wpm on a good day. Touchtyping is worse, since I can only break 40 with touchtyping.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tangster said:


> I can't get past 65 wpm on a good day. Touchtyping is worse, since I can only break 40 with touchtyping.


 
  I would expect most people on here to have lightning fast speeds. 
   
  Are you using QWERTY?
   
  I don't even think I can do 40 with touch.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I would expect most people on here to have lightning fast speeds.
> 
> Are you using QWERTY?
> 
> I don't even think I can do 40 with touch.


 
  Yeah, I use QWERTY, I've never tried any other types. Touch typing just feels to wrong, especially when I have to move my right hand all the time to use the mouse.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Yeah, I use QWERTY, I've never tried any other types. Touch typing just feels to wrong, especially when I have to move my right hand all the time to use the mouse.


 
  Oh you mean AIO computer touch screen? Or phone touch screen?


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Oh you mean AIO computer touch screen? Or phone touch screen?


 
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_typing


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tangster said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_typing


 
  Oh....
   
  That's normal typing for me..nvm.
   
  I grew up around type to learn


----------



## bowei006

Just did a test.
61 wpm on my phone 

But I make more errors


----------



## KimLaroux

Wow, I can barely get to 50. And after two tries my RSI gets the best of me and my speed and accuracy drops like crazy.
   
  What surprises me though is I just learned I can actually type without looking at the keyboard... lol. I never learned how to type properly, so always had the habit to look at the keyboard every other word. Turns out it's not necessary! woot XD
   
  And I'm really starting to love my red switches. Once you get uses to them, rubber dome become torture devices.


----------



## EnOYiN

chrislangley4253 said:


> I'll just stick to my 120wpm with QWERTY.
> 
> It would kill me to switch over and be painfully slow, but I am curious if I could get even faster with colemak. I imagine it would take years to find out, I've got better things to do.
> 
> Anybody who types 100+ make the switch? I'm curious to hear about your experience with switching.




I switched when I was at about a 100 wpm (with Qwerty) because of RSI problems and right now ( about 1 / 1.5 years later) I'm pretty much back at that level with colemak. I can do 90 wpm most of the time that is. So my is experience when switching has to do with a lot of hatred and anger towards keyboards and keyboard related things. I didn't leave the house much during that time due to having to deal with agoraphobia. Either way, it gave me enough time to be able get good enough at it without being bothered by having to type on another keyboard layout. Since I do a lot of programming at home these days I don't have to type on anything but my own keyboard. I'm quite happy I made the switch right now. Your fingers are way more relaxed when typing colemak then they are when using Qwerty. You simply don't have to switch so much from the home row with Colemak. Changing the backspace key to where the Capslock is normally located helps a lot as well and I can recommend doing that with whatever layout you're using if you don't use the capslock key a lot. Do note that it took me at least a year to be somewhat happy with my typing skill again though. You can imagine that for someone who types a lot a year is a really long time to not be able to type quickly.


----------



## bowei006

enoyin said:


> I switched when I was at about a 100 wpm (with Qwerty) because of RSI problems and right now ( about 1 / 1.5 years later) I'm pretty much back at that level with colemak. I can do 90 wpm most of the time that is. So my is experience when switching has to do with a lot of hatred and anger towards keyboards and keyboard related things. I didn't leave the house much during that time due to having to deal with agoraphobia. Either way, it gave me enough time to be able get good enough at it without being bothered by having to type on another keyboard layout. Since I do a lot of programming at home these days I don't have to type on anything but my own keyboard. I'm quite happy I made the switch right now. Your fingers are way more relaxed when typing colemak then they are when using Qwerty. You simply don't have to switch so much from the home row with Colemak. Changing the backspace key to where the Capslock is normally located helps a lot as well and I can recommend doing that with whatever layout you're using if you don't use the capslock key a lot. Do note that it took me at least a year to be somewhat happy with my typing skill again though. You can imagine that for someone who types a lot a year is a really long time to not be able to type quickly.


Seems like I will never make the switch :/


----------



## EnOYiN

bowei006 said:


> Seems like I will never make the switch :/




When you can already type quickly on Qwerty it's quite daunting indeed.


----------



## akash neagi

I've been using a ttesport Meka G-unit since July and I love it.....
  i love the mechanical keys!!!!!
  and it looks sexy to me!!!!
  although many don't like the keyboard......
  check out my review here:
  http://www.overclock.net/products/tt-esports-meka-g-unit-kb-mgu006us-black-wired-mechanical-keyboard
  I'm Romeo21


----------



## KimLaroux

That thing is like twice the width of my keyboard. Don't you use a mouse? o.O


----------



## akash neagi

yeah ttesport level 10m
  and my casing is a thermaltake level 10 gt....
  its a custom pc with a 8 core amd fx processor....
  i'm into pro gaming so i dont mind the size


----------



## Tangster

akash neagi said:


> yeah ttesport level 10m
> and my casing is a thermaltake level 10 gt....
> its a custom pc with a 8 core amd fx processor....
> i'm into pro gaming so i dont mind the size



I liked the original Level 10. The GT didn't really appeal though.

I don't think I could go back to anything larger than a TKL. I only use the number row and standard keys anyway, the numpad is never used except for university assignments.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tangster said:


> I liked the original Level 10. The GT didn't really appeal though.
> 
> I don't think I could go back to anything larger than a TKL. I only use the number row and standard keys anyway, the numpad is never used except for university assignments.


 
   
  Sometimes I wonder why do manufacturers bother with the numpad at all? Its not used for most users, and for the others, they exclusively use the numbad. Its an either or case.


----------



## Tangster

It's probably the more is better marketing strategy. Most manufacturers don't want to be seen as "removing" features. 
That said my parents bought a small lenovo desktop recently and it included a wireless tkl keyboard. Scissor switches as well, not shabby for an included keyboard.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tangster said:


> It's probably the more is better marketing strategy. Most manufacturers don't want to be seen as "removing" features.
> That said my parents bought a small lenovo desktop recently and it included a wireless tkl keyboard. Scissor switches as well, not shabby for an included keyboard.


 

 Not bad at all....Well, until recently the Thinkpads used to have the best keyboards around, I still have one, and the feel is amazing for a laptop. Until apple came around and screwed everyone with their chicklet style keyboard, so others too had to follow in order to make competing products. I hate to see lenovo going for the chicklet style keyboards in the new models.


----------



## akash neagi

I have an uncle who uses his thinkpad as an ashtray as well as a laptop......
  thinkpads rock man!!!!


----------



## mechgamer123

I actually use the number pad whenever I'm entering more than 2 numbers. I find it much more useful than using the set of numbers along the top...


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Not bad at all....Well, until recently the Thinkpads used to have the best keyboards around, I still have one, and the feel is amazing for a laptop. Until apple came around and screwed everyone with their chicklet style keyboard, so others too had to follow in order to make competing products. I hate to see lenovo going for the chicklet style keyboards in the new models.


 
  I love how the Thinkpad keyboards feel when typing on them.  Really enjoy the one I own for personal use and my work laptop.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> I actually use the number pad whenever I'm entering more than 2 numbers. I find it much more useful than using the set of numbers along the top...


 
  Same, but I rarely have to type more than two numbers outside of reports and spreadsheets. That's why my 60% is on the top of my desk your old Ducky is on the pull out keyboard drawer.


----------



## AMDCrazy

For laptop, I love the ThinkPad design (original from IBM, Lenovo modified a bit but still fine).
  For desktop, lots of choices, using Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 Stealth now but thinking of looking for new name.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





amdcrazy said:


> For desktop, lots of choices, using Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 Stealth now but thinking of looking for new name.


 
  The Ducky Shine 2 is great. Although if you use all the gaming features you could be better off with something like the Corasir K90 or the Gigabyte Osmium.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate.


----------



## jgray91

xpost from the anime thread.



jgray91 said:


> First speed test I did with this: 53 WPM. That's impressive I should say. q




That's a HPE 87 (and obviously Red Cherry MX).

I have to say I adapted fairly quickly I have to say.


----------



## KimLaroux

I fell in love with my Reds. I can't stand anything else anymore. It is simply a pleasure to type on.
   
  My Logitech G5 is dead. I need a new mouse, the most ergonomic gaming mouse available. Is there a Mouse-fi, too?


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I fell in love with my Reds. I can't stand anything else anymore. It is simply a pleasure to type on.
> 
> My Logitech G5 is dead. I need a new mouse, the most ergonomic gaming mouse available. Is there a Mouse-fi, too?


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/627598/pc-enthusiast-fi-pc-gaming-parts-overclocking/1800#post_9443092
   
  Try these guys. The G400 is one of the recommendations I hear a lot around the net. I think there's this "perfect sensor guide" on a forum somewhere. (overclockers?)


----------



## ninewalker

I have a Das Ultimate Silent. Cherry Browns. Been serving me for the past 3 years and is in need of new keycaps.


----------



## Sniping

Try a set of PBT keycaps, those will last you quite a long time and I personally prefer the feel of PBT over ABS.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

So I got a modded QFR, and am trading my ducky for a purr with reds. Gonna get a separate tk pad and some toxic keys from a Gb for them. Also, need like 15 more red stems if any one has some to spare, as well as I'm getting some 40a-l orings and bought some Korean 55g springs for the Reds... : ultra light red FTW! Now to wait till they come in...


----------



## linuxid10t

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I fell in love with my Reds. I can't stand anything else anymore. It is simply a pleasure to type on.
> 
> My Logitech G5 is dead. I need a new mouse, the most ergonomic gaming mouse available. Is there a Mouse-fi, too?


 
  Mionix Naos 3200.  Perfect sensor and far more ergonomic than the Logitech G400.


----------



## Yazen

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> So I got a modded QFR, and am trading my ducky for a purr with reds. Gonna get a separate tk pad and some toxic keys from a Gb for them. Also, need like 15 more red stems if any one has some to spare, as well as I'm getting some 40a-l orings and bought some Korean 55g springs for the Reds... : ultra light red FTW! Now to wait till they come in...


 
  Only because you asked lol


----------



## Yazen

Dell AT-101W anyone?  Mine has 0 yellowing, looks great.
   
  Sidewinder X4 is my current desktop keyboard, mainly for the looks/backlight


----------



## bowei006

Not a mouse or keyboard guru in the sense that i have personally tried a bazillion models. But I do like the G9X i bought.

I got it new with extra "gaming" mouse pad for $40.

How? By not giving a crap about circle jerkers

It was the MW3 edition G9X. Same exact thing. They had uber surplus and cant sell them(mw3 to pc gamers with a top end gaming mouse? Go figure it didnt sell).

So yeah. Instead of $110+ for the G9X and a pad.
I got it for $40 




I spent $50 on a brand new 2013 Razer BW Ultimate and $40 on new G9X and mouse pad

Im quite happy!


----------



## Yazen

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Not a mouse or keyboard guru in the sense that i have personally tried a bazillion models. But I do like the G9X i bought.
> 
> I got it new with extra "gaming" mouse pad for $40.
> 
> ...


 
  Nice Prices! I got my Sidewinder for $25, cannot complain for the price.  Not as snappy as mechanical, though better than other non-mechanicals


----------



## ninewalker

So I have been looking at PBT keycap sets. Anyone know where I can get them in the US domestically? I've looked on ebay and they are about 40 to 70 USD + 20 USD shipping frim China. That's kind of steep or is that normal?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

yazen said:


> Only because you asked lol


thanks! 




ninewalker said:


> So I have been looking at PBT keycap sets. Anyone know where I can get them in the US domestically? I've looked on ebay and they are about 40 to 70 USD + 20 USD shipping frim China. That's kind of steep or is that normal?


geek_feng has some for $80 shipped from Florida.  you can pm him on geek hack for $5 off too.


----------



## ninewalker

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> geek_feng has some for $80 shipped from Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  oh nice, thanks!


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





ninewalker said:


> So I have been looking at PBT keycap sets. Anyone know where I can get them in the US domestically? I've looked on ebay and they are about 40 to 70 USD + 20 USD shipping frim China. That's kind of steep or is that normal?


 
  I got my thin PBT set from takaki on geekhack for $42 shipped, he's sold out of full sets but he still has a lot of 37 key sets in tons of colors for $16 a set or so. I think there's a GB on geekhack for  thick PBT dyesub keycaps for like $75 for a full set and $55 for blanks, which is really cheap for thick PBT. If you're looking for thick PBT I'd definitely pick up a set of those.


----------



## ninewalker

Thick PBT and dyesub keys are pretty much a luxury. A bit too rich for my blood though. I don't have a geekhack account so I just I bought a set of keys from geek_feng from his ebay store. He had some sets for about $48 shipped. Purple letters on Black PBT. Looks quite nice.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Got my custom QFR!  Typing on it now using OTG... Greens and clears are nice, and greens are great! WDark Gray doesn't require as much pressure as I thought they would.


----------



## Sniping

Custom springs on the Clears, or just normal ones? I hear the greens are nice, I have yet to try them though, I'm quite addicted to Topre atm


----------



## gopanthersgo1

sniping said:


> Custom springs on the Clears, or just normal ones? I hear the greens are nice, I have yet to try them though, I'm quite addicted to Topre atm


normal clear springs... I think I prefer clear over greens, but missed the GB... I really want to try topre, but the HHKB Pro 2 Type S is a little expensive


----------



## Sniping

Type S is nice I hear but it's also overpriced. Make the Leopold FC660C your next keyboard! Topre goodness for under $200, and I think when EK restocks they're probably going to be carrying whites/blanks which look very nice.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

sniping said:


> Type S is nice I hear but it's also overpriced. Make the Leopold FC660C your next keyboard! Topre goodness for under $200, and I think when EK restocks they're probably going to be carrying whites/blanks which look very nice.


I saw a used HHKB PRO2 in black for only $200 on GH, misses it by 40 seconds...  well, I like white better anyways...


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Nooooooo moooore moneh... Spent $30 on a portal keycap set (16 for F row) and 65 on ANOTHER keyboard with 2 sets of PBT, 2 cases, and I'll take the ergo clears off it.


----------



## bowei006

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Nooooooo moooore moneh... Spent $30 on a portal keycap set (16 for F row) and 65 on ANOTHER keyboard with 2 sets of PBT, 2 cases, and I'll take the ergo clears off it.


Dude.... Save yo money!! Or sell your 1/60 set!


----------



## bowei006

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Nooooooo moooore moneh... Spent $30 on a portal keycap set (16 for F row) and 65 on ANOTHER keyboard with 2 sets of PBT, 2 cases, and I'll take the ergo clears off it.


Dude.... Save yo money!! Or sell your 1/60 set!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

What 1/60 set? Didn't trade for the pure... :/


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> What 1/60 set? Didn't trade for the pure... :/


 
  Sorry, I was thinking of Violin


----------



## gopanthersgo1

bowei006 said:


> Sorry, I was thinking of Violin


lol, I thought you were talking about gunpla!


----------



## MrTechAgent

I am using the Meka by Ttesports (Cherry Black) absolutely amazing for gaming and typing (I prefer the black over blue's or green's "Much heavier" just because of the natural sound)


----------



## Sniping

I do believe that greens sound the same as blues, they're just heavier. Y'know, when I tried blacks, I really liked them, they felt a lot better than reds, but I felt quite a bit of scratchiness after being spoiled with my Topre board so I'm looking to try vintage blacks. Those would be heavenly on an ErgoDox


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





sniping said:


> I do believe that greens sound the same as blues, they're just heavier. Y'know, when I tried blacks, I really liked them, *they felt a lot better than reds*, but I felt quite a bit of scratchiness after being spoiled with my Topre board so I'm looking to try vintage blacks. Those would be heavenly on an ErgoDox


 
   
  Blasphemy! D=
   
  Btw I ended getting a Logitech Performance MX. Totally overrated and overpriced. Too large for my hand too.


----------



## modulor

sniping said:


> I do believe that greens sound the same as blues, they're just heavier. Y'know, when I tried blacks, I really liked them, they felt a lot better than reds, but I felt quite a bit of scratchiness after being spoiled with my Topre board so I'm looking to try vintage blacks. Those would be heavenly on an ErgoDox




How about some krytox treated vintage black stems with blue springs  Now that is heavenly lol


----------



## gopanthersgo1

modulor said:


> How about some krytox treated vintage black stems with blue springs  Now that is heavenly lol


damn, I could trade like 100 clear switches for 100 vintage blacks and I have lube and stuff already here... VERY tempted! But I think I don't have that many clears, especially after just recently trading a dozen for a doubleshot pbt (OMG!) stoner key...


----------



## MrTechAgent

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Blasphemy! D=
> 
> Btw I ended getting a Logitech Performance MX. Totally overrated and overpriced. Too large for my hand too.


 
  Overrated ?
  Overpriced - I kinda agree


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





mrtechagent said:


> Overrated ?
> Overpriced - I kinda agree


 
   
  Well, it markets itself as ergonomic and all the reviews I've seen rave about how it "fits right in the hand". Well, no, it's not ergonomic at all and it doesn't fit in the hand.
   
  For example, there is no comfortable place for the ring finger. It lays on the edge right of the right button. That edge is really not comfortable or ergonomic. The finger ends up laying on the right button alongside the middle finger, making right clicks inefficient. 
   
  And then there's the thumb buttons. In order to use them, you need to pulls back your hand so the thumb lines up with the buttons. It makes them unusable.
   
  The scroll wheel does not stand high enough. Since the top of the mouse if angled, it is impossible to push the wheel to the right using your index finger. There simply isn't enough to push against.
   
  I keep changing the position of my hand on the mouse simply because there is no natural position. That thing was designed for looks, not to fit in a hand.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

So I now have 65 Vintage MX Blacks coming to my house in exchange for 65 MX Clears! Also, Here's my main driver (Ducky DK9087)... I'm really looking at buying a Poker 2 with reds and replacing the red Switches with the vintage blacks! And here's the pics:


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> So I now have 65 Vintage MX Blacks coming to my house in exchange for 65 MX Clears! Also, Here's my main driver (Ducky DK9087)... I'm really looking at buying a Poker 2 with reds and replacing the red Switches with the vintage blacks! And here's the pics:


 
  If you are going to swap in vintage black stems, you should either get one with blue or brown switches because it'll be cheaper.  The springs between the blue, brown and red are all the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looks good so far, are those keycaps from the QFR?  I'm on the GH60 team so I can't wait for the finalized version to arrive so I can have a 60% again!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

modulor said:


> If you are going to swap in vintage black stems, you should either get one with blue or brown switches because it'll be cheaper.  The springs between the blue, brown and red are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, on the poker they all cost the same... Will either get browns and swap stems or swap the stems plus springs... I really want something that's like half way in between them, but black springs are nice as well...


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Actually, on the poker they all cost the same... Will either get browns and swap stems or swap the stems plus springs... I really want something that's like half way in between them, but black springs are nice as well...


 
  You'd have to find some custom Korean springs, but I agree.  I started with vintage blacks and tried just about everything until I arrived at 'ghetto reds' - I've tried all the tactile switches but I'm definitely a linear guy for sure.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

modulor said:


> You'd have to find some custom Korean springs, but I agree.  I started with vintage blacks and tried just about everything until I arrived at 'ghetto reds' - I've tried all the tactile switches but I'm definitely a linear guy for sure.


yeah, I think I want something like 67g springs... also, the only tactile switch I like a lot is light gray!


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> damn, I could trade like 100 clear switches for 100 vintage blacks and I have lube and stuff already here... VERY tempted! But I think I don't have that many clears, especially after just recently trading a dozen for a doubleshot pbt (OMG!) stoner key...


 
  That guy is also accepting blues...you could get a monoprice board to harvest switches and trade him for cheap vintage blacks! I really want a Krytox lubed 62g Ergo Clear ErgoDox, but that's not going to be cheap unfortunately.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

sniping said:


> That guy is also accepting blues...you could get a monoprice board to harvest switches and trade him for cheap vintage blacks! I really want a Krytox lubed 62g Ergo Clear ErgoDox, but that's not going to be cheap unfortunately.


mwh, I harvested the clears off a $45 G80-8200 I got!  I had 65 for the MX Black trade, 33 to sell for some price, 12 to buy a stoner cap, and 1 to complete a friends switch tester!


----------



## Sniping

Woooooow....so lucky. I never score deals like those and miss all the Clack sales as well.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

sniping said:


> Woooooow....so lucky. I never score deals like those and miss all the Clack sales as well.


Same, I just saw this and was like "OH MAH GAWD! I'VE BEEN WANTING CLEARS!" Turns out clears aren't for me so I sold/traded them all!


----------



## Sniping

You didn't like them even with spring swaps? Have you had a chance to try Topre either?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

sniping said:


> You didn't like them even with spring swaps? Have you had a chance to try Topre either?


Haven't been able to try topre, also, I got a switch tester and I love blacks, as well as light gray...  Only 2 I'm interested in now. Thinking a TKL board with the light grays and a 60% with the vintage blacks.


----------



## Sniping

I still think I'm not done with my clicky quest, I hear that some of the alps switches have really nice clicky feel like simplified white, and I haven't gotten a chance to see what jailhouse blues feel like but I'd like to try vintage blacks and reds as well.


----------



## Jfranks

Noppo Choco Mini  USB with Cherry MX Red switches
   
  I really love this keyboard for it's precision and the sound when you hit the key- binds.
  It's nice for gaming as well.


----------



## MrTechAgent

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Well, it markets itself as ergonomic and all the reviews I've seen rave about how it "fits right in the hand". Well, no, it's not ergonomic at all and it doesn't fit in the hand.
> 
> For example, there is no comfortable place for the ring finger. It lays on the edge right of the right button. That edge is really not comfortable or ergonomic. The finger ends up laying on the right button alongside the middle finger, making right clicks inefficient.
> 
> ...


 
  Well it seems like all the YouTube reviews were lying to me.
 Thanks will keep that in mind


----------



## rictee

Have been using the Das Professional S Quiet for the past few days. It's amazing to say the least.. there's still a nice tactile feeling without emitting much noise at all.


----------



## modulor

Clicky switches ended at buckling springs for me.  They just have that perfect feel for tactility, it's not quite the same with ALPS and Cherry's tactile offerings.  They are enjoyable though for sure, but if I'm going to have a Cherry based board I prefer linear.  I think i'd like Topre, that's the one switch I've not tried yet that I have a feeling would be a good match for me.  One day I'll justify getting a Realforce...one day


----------



## Sniping

I think the FC660C wants to have a talk with you.


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





sniping said:


> I think the FC660C wants to have a talk with you.


 
  Haha, I've been following that guy too...that may be a better, more cost effective option for trying out Topre.  The build quality on my current FC200 is pretty good so I trust Leopold.  I also think they are the OEM for some of the Japanese Topre manufacturers anyway.  The 87U in white/grey just looks so good and I think for most usage I'd prefer the dedicated function row...but I could always get that keycap set to put on the FC660C


----------



## linuxid10t

Tried an Ergodox with MX Clears today.  The feel is pretty weird.  I don't however find it to be any superior.  Peoples' hands move side to side easier as opposed to up and down (which is why I think the matrix layout isn't as good as a staggered one.) In the end, it is a cool toy, but I'll take my Das.


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





linuxid10t said:


> Tried an Ergodox with MX Clears today.  The feel is pretty weird.  I don't however find it to be any superior.  Peoples' hands move side to side easier as opposed to up and down (which is why I think the matrix layout isn't as good as a staggered one.) In the end, it is a cool toy, but I'll take my Das.


 
  I imagine the layout would take a lot of getting used to, but it does seem to be one of the better ergonomic designs technically speaking.  Did it have 'ergo-clears' too?  In terms of purely ergonomic designs, I'd say the G80-5000 is still the reigning king - staggered layout is definitely a must in my book.  Alot of R&D went into Dox's design so it must work the best for him at least!


----------



## chrislangley4253

I think you guys are crazy..

 I also think I just need a space saver model M anymore. Blues have been okay, but I miss my buckling springs.


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> I think you guys are crazy..
> 
> I also think I just need a space saver model M anymore. Blues have been okay, but I miss my buckling springs.


 
  It did get pretty crazy before I settled, but I still have my original Model M that I'll keep forever.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd love to get my hands on a space saver one day though.  Maybe Unicomp will make a tenkeyless - I hope, anyway.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





modulor said:


> It did get pretty crazy before I settled, but I still have my original Model M that I'll keep forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  My shift and enter keys started sticking on my model M so I gave it to a friend (he asked for it.. and I wasn't using it and could not figure out a way to prevent the stabilizers from sticking).

 I would definitely hop on a tenkeyless unicomp.


----------



## IcedTea

I'm thinking about getting a new mechanical keyboard. Do you guys have any to recommend with brown switches? 
   
  I'm currently just using the razer black widow with blue switches. (realized how much I didn't like the macro buttons lol)


----------



## sari0n

So you're looking for something simpler or even tenkeyless?  If you like backlighting you can get a Noppoo Choc Pro or a Ducky shine.  CM also makes a few boards that are of decent quality and are easily obtainable in the US.


----------



## IcedTea

I'm thinking about it. I don't really use the number pad that much to be honest.


----------



## Parall3l

icedtea said:


> I'm thinking about it. I don't really use the number pad that much to be honest.




I personally prefer a tenkeyless for games because that way my mouse hand is closer to things like the enter key. Although I don't recommend browns for games since they are very easy to make a mistake on due to their sensitivity


----------



## Sniping

If you think you'll like a TKL then you might want to try a 60%. The even smaller form factor can be a plus if you don't need dedicated keys for things like the arrow cluster.
  Two 60% boards that you should consider is the Poker 2 (http://techkeys.us/products/poker-2) and the TEX Beetle, I think I'm not allowed to link groupbuy websites though so you'll have find it yourself.


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new mechanical keyboard. Do you guys have any to recommend with brown switches?
> 
> I'm currently just using the razer black widow with blue switches. (realized how much I didn't like the macro buttons lol)


 
   
  A 60% for gaming I've found is not ideal, especially if you frequently use the Function keys which I often do.  I think a tenkeyless is the perfect form factor, still compact so your mouse is closer (less wrist strain) and you still have your dedicated arrow pad and function row - you may be surprised how much you'll miss them haha.  The best bang for your buck I've found is going to be the CoolerMaster Quickfire Rapid, which is still manufactured by Costar (OEM of Filco, and I prefer their stabilizers to Cherry style personally) so it will be a solid build.  Plus, it's plate mounted like your Black Widow so it'll be a bit heavier and more solid/rigid than anything PCB mounted - no flex when/if you press keys hard.
   
  In the realm of Cherry MX switches, you may also want to consider linear switches like Black or Red switches - I've found them to be better overall for gaming, but also for typing in general.  Personal preferences, though...if you like the tactile bump I believe it's likely not going to adversely affect your game, so stick with Blue or Brown switches in that case.  Blue/Brown/Red switches all have nearly the same resistance (identical springs basically) so if you want a heavier switch go for Black switches.  If you can find them, possibly Clear switches which are like Brown with a more pronounced bump and higher resistance, or Green switches which is clicky like Blue but also with higher resistance - both are similar in resistance to Black switches.
   
  Hope this helps!


----------



## El_Doug

FYI Topres are fantastic for gaming


----------



## DefQon

El_Doug plays games? Wow!


----------



## El_Doug

Busy these days, just playing the occasional HotS, and any indy bundles I stumble across  
   
  I plan on trying to become the boshy this coming fall, when I have a bit more time on my hands! 
   
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> El_Doug plays games? Wow!


----------



## bowei006

If you don't use Macro's and keypad, the Tenkeyless uber small editions look great for you.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> If you don't use Macro's and keypad, the Tenkeyless uber small editions look great for you.


 
   





   
  (I actually do, can't live without it)


----------



## Yazen

IBM Model M?  Anyone?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380654875496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
   
  Got a solid one for $30, looks almost new (except for the yellowing).  Would like to change the keycaps, have been waiting for a reply back from Unicomp for ages....
   
  Does not exactly feel "LEGENDARY" when pressing on the keys, though if the keycaps were softer, would certainly get more hours.
   
  Anyone know of model m compatible keycaps with a soft-touch finish to them?


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





yazen said:


> IBM Model M?  Anyone?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380654875496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> ...


 
  Good price!  I know the 80's and early 90's models go for a bit more and are preferred, but I still think the later models are just as solid IMO, my current Model-M is a 95'.  Plus, those are typically XT (for terminal computers) and require a converter to work with PS/2.  If you want to try to remove the yellowing, I'd recommend checking this out: http://retr0bright.wikispaces.com/  The case is probably the only part that is yellowing, because it is made of softer ABS plastic.  You may need to disassemble, clean the PCB and replace the pivot plate/spring assembly of each switch if those are too gunky.  I've gotten some dirrrty boards in the past! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Parts are available on the Unicomp site: http://pckeyboard.com/ and they offer many different colors of keycaps, so you can customize it how you like.  Their keycaps, as well as the originals, are made of PBT plastic with dye sublimated characters, which is certainly already the highest quality and highest durability you can get.  Not sure if they make them out of any other material or offer them with a soft touch coating, but you may be able to find a clear coat spray paint that has a soft touch finish (just speculating, but it could be out there somewhere).  I'd advise against clear coating though, since it will just wear off with use.  
   
  PBT is going to be the softest feeling plastic - while ABS is a softer material, it doesn't necessarily feel softer and loses it's texture much quicker, making the keys feel slick or sticky.  PBT keys can still get worn and shiny if the board got tons of use (like thousands of hours), so switching them out, and possibly replacing the pivot plate and springs may breathe new life into your board.


----------



## Yazen

Quote: 





modulor said:


> Good price!  I know the 80's and early 90's models go for a bit more and are preferred, but I still think the later models are just as solid IMO, my current Model-M is a 95'.  Plus, those are typically XT (for terminal computers) and require a converter to work with PS/2.  If you want to try to remove the yellowing, I'd recommend checking this out: http://retr0bright.wikispaces.com/  The case is probably the only part that is yellowing, because it is made of softer ABS plastic.  You may need to disassemble, clean the PCB and replace the pivot plate/spring assembly of each switch if those are too gunky.  I've gotten some dirrrty boards in the past!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I've tried retrobright before, too messy and time consuming for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've also inquired on their address listed on their webpage, still no response..  The keyboard itself probably needs taken apart and cleaned, could not find a 5.5 in my home that was narrow enough to fit.
   
  From what I can tell, the inside of the keyboard appears to be fairly clean.  Keys do not feel sticky / gunky either.

 Does anyone know of a bit set that has a handle with a long, yet narrow shaft?  I have my IBM Model M and Virtual Boys to take apart, Home Depot and Microcenter were of no help.


----------



## phillyd

KBTalking Pro with Cherry MX Reds



Razer BlackWidow Tournament with Cherry MX Blues


Cooler Master Storm Trigger with Cherry MX Browns


Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid with Cherry MX Blues


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





yazen said:


> I've tried retrobright before, too messy and time consuming for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I agree that RetroBrite is hit or miss, but some have had success with it.  That's good that it seems to be clean, I've just had some messy boards before that I've had to restore.  Microcenter typically has stuff like that (at least the one near me) but you may have to resort to looking on Amazon, that is generally my go-to now.  If I come across something that'll work good I'll let you know.


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





phillyd said:


> Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid with Cherry MX Blues


 
  Jealous of the guys who got the logo-free top!


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I expected it to come with that ugly logo!


----------



## calipilot227

I got mine without the logo, not even on the CTRL keys. I always thought they came standard that way


----------



## bowei006

Doesn't OCN have its own ability to add the website logo onto some companies Mechanical keyboards?


----------



## phillyd

Yeah they custom order duckies pretty often


----------



## Sniping

Grrr....didn't get in on any of the themed Topre CC's. I was really hoping for a Topre Skullsicle but I guess it's time for the classified.


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Grrr....didn't get in on any of the themed Topre CC's. I was really hoping for a Topre Skullsicle but I guess it's time for the classified.


 
  I've been in on the CC caps before, but unless you get them at 'market price' it's not worth it IMO.  I've had a few in the past (now sold off, I was one of the nice ones who sold them for what I paid originally from CC himself) and they're very nice works of art, but some of the prices they fetch are madness!  Much like the $500 auction for the authentic red Cherry Esc. key...and then someone had GMK remake a huge batch of them (and they use the same molds and machines that Cherry used, as they purchased them)...they are indistinguishable from the originals, and now sell for $5 each


----------



## ethan7000

Using the Black Window Ultimate, has MX Blues...waiting on Corsair to release their K70 in gunmetal with MX Browns


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





ethan7000 said:


> Using the Black Window Ultimate, has MX Blues...waiting on Corsair to release their K70 in gunmetal with MX Browns


 
  If only they would release a tenkeyless in the K60/K70 style...they look quite nice!


----------



## ethan7000

k65? http://www.corsair.com/en/gaming-peripherals/gaming-keyboards/vengeance-k65-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.html


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





ethan7000 said:


> k65? http://www.corsair.com/en/gaming-peripherals/gaming-keyboards/vengeance-k65-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.html


 
  Ah, nice!  Not sure how I missed that, but I'll have to read up on it


----------



## sari0n

So I was browsing around reddit and came across this pic:
http://i1.minus.com/iJaYRUhtggO7N.jpg
   
  Top comment valued the collection at around $6000... that's just nuts.  And I thought me spending a few hundred on a keyboard was already extreme.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> So I was browsing around reddit and came across this pic:
> http://i1.minus.com/iJaYRUhtggO7N.jpg
> 
> Top comment valued the collection at around $6000... that's just nuts.  And I thought me spending a few hundred on a keyboard was already extreme.


 
   
  6k is still nuts. Someone's just trolling I think.


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> So I was browsing around reddit and came across this pic:
> http://i1.minus.com/iJaYRUhtggO7N.jpg
> 
> Top comment valued the collection at around $6000... that's just nuts.  And I thought me spending a few hundred on a keyboard was already extreme.


 
  Haha, this is Dan G's (aka DanGWanG) collection over at GeekHack...sad that I know that, but he is a cool guy and we've traded here and there (keyboards, not custom keys).  He has his own blog: http://dangwang.wordpress.com/
   
  Also, as scary as it sounds, 6k MAY be accurate...some of those were extremely limited runs (like 5 or less ever made) and people lust over rare things lol.  He is friends with ClickClack, the guy who makes them, so he has a good collection.


----------



## Sniping

He does have some rare shades and quite a few Mr. Friday's in that picture but it would be much more impressive if he had metallics, translucents and the recent skullsicles. Tsangan's selling off his collection as you probably know, Metallic blue sounds quite interesting and I don't see Candycorn WASD too often. He has a pretty cool Korean custom collection as well, it's too bad that all of it has to go. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=47112.0 if any of you want to check out his collection


----------



## modulor

Quote: 





sniping said:


> He does have some rare shades and quite a few Mr. Friday's in that picture but it would be much more impressive if he had metallics, translucents and the recent skullsicles. Tsangan's selling off his collection as you probably know, Metallic blue sounds quite interesting and I don't see Candycorn WASD too often. He has a pretty cool Korean custom collection as well, it's too bad that all of it has to go. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=47112.0 if any of you want to check out his collection


 
  Yeah, Tsangan's is the other big collector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you remember that Korean forum that did the CNC aluminum Darth Vader key that came in a jewelry case and was like $500?  Then there was the Iron Man keycap.  Those guys are serious...ly crazy.  I don't spend nearly as much time over at GH as I should, head-fi consumes me lol.  Primarily just following/working on the GH60 thread over there.


----------



## HPuser9083

Using an MS Natural Elite, which is a good keyboard, however I wanna upgrade to a mech keyboard when I can, specifically a Dell AT101 with black Alps sliders, I also wanna acquire a Model-M buckling spring board as well.


----------



## modulor

You may want to check out http://pckeyboard.com/ - Unicomp was the OEM for most of the original IBM keyboards and they still makes buckling spring models ala Model M.  Finding a good vintage Model M is always good though, and you can get them for pretty reasonable prices too.


----------



## linuxid10t

modulor said:


> You may want to check out http://pckeyboard.com/ - Unicomp was the OEM for most of the original IBM keyboards and they still make buckling spring  models.  Finding a good vintage Model M is always good though, and you can get them for pretty reasonable prices too.


 
  
 They were not the OEM for the original Model M, they just bought the tooling.  That is why they are of generally lower quality than the original IBM or Lexmark ones.


----------



## modulor

linuxid10t said:


> They were not the OEM for the original Model M, they just bought the tooling.  That is why they are of generally lower quality than the original IBM or Lexmark ones.


 
  
 Gotcha, thanks for confirming that.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Oh, a guy gave me a Model M 122 for free!  He was on OCN!


----------



## Emospence

Just discovered that head-fi had a keyboard thread.. Subscribed.


----------



## Emospence

I'm using a Filco Majestouch 2 brown switch at home and Rosewill RK-9000 blue switch at work..
  
 Any Topre users here?


----------



## modulor

emospence said:


> I'm using a Filco Majestouch 2 brown switch at home and Rosewill RK-9000 blue switch at work..
> 
> Any Topre users here?


 
  
 Soon haha...I plan on trying out a Realforce 87U at some point, hopefully as my 'end-game' board at home.  They're slowly becoming more affordable now with the latest Leopold 'mini' 66-key and the Type Heaven, which I believe goes for $150 now.  I've always liked the styling and color scheme of the white Realforce boards so that's what I'm after.  I currently use a modified QFR with 'ghetto reds' using vintage black stems and blue springs.  Originally got it for work as I had a Majestouch 2 TKL at home but after some modification and tinkering I sold the Filco and kept the QFR for home.  My first TKL was a Leopold which I now use at work, but Costar boards are better IMO (prefer the stabilizers personally).  My brother has a RK-9000 and I finally convinced him to go TKL so he just recently picked up a Corsair K65 which is actually pretty cool looking.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

I discovered geekhack about 3 weeks ago and now I have a Leopold FC660C and a RealForce 87U All-45g.  My wallet gently weeps...


----------



## Sniping

emospence said:


> I'm using a Filco Majestouch 2 brown switch at home and Rosewill RK-9000 blue switch at work..
> 
> Any Topre users here?


 
  
 Yeah, FC660C owner. On some days I lust for an HHKB but I always reconsider...I think the only real upper hand the HHKB has is the extra case mounted resonance and the dyesub keycaps, making it look better than the FC660C.
  
 I just got an MX Red board in today ($40 shipped from newegg with free mousepad as well ) and linear is breath of fresh air but Topre definitely feels like a superior switch.


----------



## Emospence

modulor said:


> Soon haha...I plan on trying out a Realforce 87U at some point, hopefully as my 'end-game' board at home.  They're slowly becoming more affordable now with the latest Leopold 'mini' 66-key and the Type Heaven, which I believe goes for $150 now.  I've always liked the styling and color scheme of the white Realforce boards so that's what I'm after.  I currently use a modified QFR with 'ghetto reds' using vintage black stems and blue springs.  Originally got it for work as I had a Majestouch 2 TKL at home but after some modification and tinkering I sold the Filco and kept the QFR for home.  My first TKL was a Leopold which I now use at work, but Costar boards are better IMO (prefer the stabilizers personally).  My brother has a RK-9000 and I finally convinced him to go TKL so he just recently picked up a Corsair K65 which is actually pretty cool looking.


 
 The dyesub PBT keycaps on the Realforces are really appealing to me though..


----------



## El_Doug

emospence said:


> The dyesub PBT keycaps on the Realforces are really appealing to me though..


 
  
 Realforce 55g user here - love this thing with a passion!  I really wish you hadnt mentioned that there were dyesub keys for it though... now I'm going to have to spend more money this month!


----------



## modulor

el_doug said:


> Realforce 55g user here - love this thing with a passion!  I really wish you hadnt mentioned that there were dyesub keys for it though... now I'm going to have to spend more money this month!


 
  
 The stock keys on all the Realforce boards are dye-sub, but places like elitekeyboards have different colored sets available.  I've got cherry-profile PBT dyesubs on all of my MX boards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can't wait to try out a Topre board though, it's the last switch on my list to test.  Still undecided which weighted-variation I want.  Still planning on keeping at least one MX Red board around!


----------



## HPuser9083

untrueparadox said:


> i like cherry keyboards. the mechanical click click and the satisfying tactile feedback is just amazing. i use the das keyboard, but its forbiddingly expensive at $100 for a keyboard when i can buy a cheap logitech at office depot for $15 regular price.
> 
> 
> 
> the apple keyboards feel like theres nothing to hold back the key. i am a piano player since when i was 5 so i have very strong fingers. a light tap on the apple keys just dont cut it for me.



 


The Cherry Blues and Greens may be clicky, but the Browns and Clears are good alternatives for when noise is an issue as they don't make a loud click, but they still provides tactile feedback.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

hpuser9083 said:


> untrueparadox said:
> 
> 
> > i like cherry keyboards. the mechanical click click and the satisfying tactile feedback is just amazing. i use the das keyboard, but its forbiddingly expensive at $100 for a keyboard when i can buy a cheap logitech at office depot for $15 regular price.
> ...


You can always go MX White, my favorite clicky! <3


----------



## Sniping

modulor said:


> The stock keys on all the Realforce boards are dye-sub, but places like elitekeyboards have different colored sets available.  I've got cherry-profile PBT dyesubs on all of my MX boards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wish they sold the fern green keycaps at elitekeyboards, they look so great! I would love to get fern green mods on lime green alphas but too bad I own an FC660C


----------



## Emospence

el_doug said:


> Realforce 55g user here - love this thing with a passion!  I really wish you hadnt mentioned that there were dyesub keys for it though... now I'm going to have to spend more money this month!


 
  
 Why, since you already have it?


----------



## jgray91

Honestly though, I don't feel like the browns and blues are that different. Had a Cherry MX blue razer kb once, now sold to a friend, and went to a shop countless times to try brown Cherry mx... not that much different IMO. But then again, I never had a brown for myself, so....


What I can say though is I prefer the feel of red cherry mx than either of the mentioned up there. For typing oddly enough.


----------



## Emospence

jgray91 said:


> Honestly though, I don't feel like the browns and blues are that different. Had a Cherry MX blue razer kb once, now sold to a friend, and went to a shop countless times to try brown Cherry mx... not that much different IMO. But then again, I never had a brown for myself, so....
> 
> 
> What I can say though is I prefer the feel of red cherry mx than either of the mentioned up there. For typing oddly enough.


 
  
 Wha..? There's a huge difference!
  
 From the tactility (blue is much more pronounced) to the click, and even the 5g additional resistance was very evident to me.


----------



## jgray91

I meant in the noise department. I thought I forgot something.


----------



## Emospence

jgray91 said:


> I meant in the noise department. I thought I forgot something.


 
  
 If you bottom out on every stroke, they'll both _clack_.
  
 But if you try not to bottom out (or just really listen), blues have a distinct _click_. It's a huge difference!


----------



## jgray91

Sure, suit yourself.


----------



## chunkystyler

A lot of nice looking keyboards here!
  
 Mine's nothing special; I just like a minimalistic look. Ducky Shine with blank white PBT keycaps.
  

  
 Just realised that my num-lock is off lol


----------



## modulor

MX Blue, MX Green and MX White all have a separate slider component of the stem that when pushed past the actuator point it makes contact with the bottom of the stem, which gives an audible click before the rest of the stem bottoms out:
  

  
 Every switch can be bottomed out...what he was saying is that if you can touch type, linear switches can be very quiet in comparison.  I use linear switches and some soft o-rings under every keycap to further dampen sound and make bottoming out softer when that happens.  That said, every switch when returning to the default position makes a noise as stem makes contact with the top of the housing.  This is still quieter than bottoming out, which is still quieter than the click made from switches with sliders.  The audible click from these switch types offers a confirmation that the switch has been activated for touch typists, so it's mostly about preference and if you need that confirmation or not.  
  
 It's similar to how a buckling spring switch works in that when depressed, the spring is propelled into the switch housing at the same time as the actuation is made.  When you hear the click, you know the switch was activated.


----------



## linuxid10t

modulor said:


> MX Blue, MX Green and MX Clear all have a separate slider component of the stem that when pushed past the actuator point it makes contact with the bottom of the stem, which gives an audible click before the rest of the stem bottoms out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wrong, clears are stiff Browns, you are thinking MX Whites, which are 80 gram soft clicky.


----------



## modulor

linuxid10t said:


> Wrong, clears are stiff Browns, you are thinking MX Whites, which are 80 gram soft clicky.


 
  
 Correct, I updated my post....a bit rusty from my GeekHack/Deskthority days


----------



## elbastardo

I currently have a Filco tenkeyless Majestouch 2 w/brown switches. I had the same w/red switches, but it had the tenkey pad. I liked the tactile feel of the reds a little more, but tenkeyless is ideal to me, for gaming.


----------



## Sniping

uhhhhh wait reds aren't tactile they're linear ._.


----------



## elbastardo

It may not be a tactile switch, but the context in which tactile is used can also mean the type of feedback that the fingers receive to let the fingers know the switch has engaged...and there are soft tactile red switches. They aren't all linear.


----------



## Emospence

elbastardo said:


> It may not be a tactile switch, but the context in which tactile is used can also mean the type of feedback that the fingers receive to let the fingers know the switch has engaged...and there are *soft tactile red switches. They aren't all linear*.


 
  
 My life is a lie


----------



## linuxid10t

elbastardo said:


> It may not be a tactile switch, but the context in which tactile is used can also mean the type of feedback that the fingers receive to let the fingers know the switch has engaged...and there are soft tactile red switches. They aren't all linear.


 
  
 I've absolutely never heard of this.  Brown is the tactile alternative to reds (using the same springs.)  Do you have a link?


----------



## elbastardo

Finally found it, but it was a page on cherry switches from deck keyboards that I read wrong. My apologies.


----------



## Emospence

elbastardo said:


> Finally found it, but it was a page on cherry switches from deck keyboards that I read wrong. My apologies.


 
  
 Not a lie afterall, phew


----------



## n0str3ss

I have got to say even to write I prefer reds. Blues are not my thing.


----------



## Emospence

n0str3ss said:


> I have got to say even to write I prefer reds. Blues are not my thing.


 
  
 Well yeah, everyone has got preference, guess you prefer not to have feedback.. Blues are my favourite MXes!


----------



## n0str3ss

You just gotta love that linear feel.


----------



## Emospence

n0str3ss said:


> You just gotta love that linear feel.


 
  
 Clicky, feedback-y goodness for me all the way


----------



## Netrum

After buying the Razer Blackwidow i cant stand normal rubber dome keyboards.
 And that has caused some interesting problems when i am forced to use a laptop.
 I am having difficulties typing..
 The blackwidow didn't last me long though. Like everything else i have owned from razer, it broke.
 So i bougth the Steelseies 7G keyboard. And i do not regret that decision at all.
 It is far more comfortable to type on with its MX black switches.


----------



## n0str3ss

netrum said:


> After buying the Razer Blackwidow i cant stand normal rubber dome keyboards.
> And that has caused some interesting problems when i am forced to use a laptop.
> I am having difficulties typing..
> The blackwidow didn't last me long though. Like everything else i have owned from razer, it broke.
> ...


 
 Razer blackwidows can ruin the blue mx experience, since they are one of the ****ties brands out there in what concerns mechanical keyboards, steelseries is more decent but still not the best one.
 You should have saved up money from the start and just bought a filco majestouch, they are well worth the extra money. And these one are only lowmid range mechs, they are really good for starters


----------



## Netrum

When my current keyboard dies I will look at those filco's.
 Til then i am happy with what i got.
 Problem i am facing is that i am norwegian.
 So i need a keyboard with those special norwegian letters on it.
 And they can be hard to find or it is the swedish version...


----------



## chunkystyler

netrum said:


> When my current keyboard dies I will look at those filco's.
> Til then i am happy with what i got.
> Problem i am facing is that i am norwegian.
> So i need a keyboard with those special norwegian letters on it.
> And they can be hard to find or it is the swedish version...


 
  
  
  

  
 Is this the key layout that you're looking for? If so, they aren't too uncommon.

 There's also a Ducky version as well.
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=277


----------



## Netrum

That is the Nordic version.
 So the extra letter are Swedish not Norwegian.
 I could use it without any problems of course. But when you spend that much money on a keyboard.
 You want the letters to be the right ones.


----------



## n0str3ss

netrum said:


> That is the Nordic version.
> So the extra letter are Swedish not Norwegian.
> I could use it without any problems of course. But when you spend that much money on a keyboard.
> You want the letters to be the right ones.


 
  
 If i am not wrong I believe there are filcos which norwegian layouts.


----------



## modulor

n0str3ss said:


> If i am not wrong I believe there are filcos which norwegian layouts.


 
  
 I've seen them before on Deskthority - only other thing that comes to mind are some rare, older Cherry G80 models but they are few and far between.  I think Filco still offers a Danish/Norwegian keycap set that matches the stock Filco keycaps:
  
http://www.keyboardco.com/product/filco-danish-and-norwegian-part-keyset-and-key-puller.asp
  
 That way you can convert a standard European ISO layout board - also available in Ninja side-print too!


----------



## Netrum

Thank you for the links.
 I will definitely look into buying a filco keyboard next year.
 They look like they could withstand nuclear war.


----------



## Sniping

If your Blackwidow has been working fine up until now there shouldn't be any issues in the future so don't count on it just dying because chances are it won't.


----------



## n0str3ss

sniping said:


> If your Blackwidow has been working fine up until now there shouldn't be any issues in the future so don't count on it just dying because chances are it won't.


 
  
 Razer products are rollete alike, is very common to them do them die unexpectably, you can look around for loads of people with bad feedbacks. My advice would be to sell your dodgy quality keyboard and buy something with grown man build quality standards and you can sell them used at a good price to youngsters. If you speed a little more it is a really huge difference. All the keyboard is flimsy and when the keyboard starts to get older the switches start have a worse response somehow. Being someone that upgraded from a blackwidow to a Filco I can tell you the keyboard is ages away in what concerns quality. (Filco is not the only good quality brand for low-mid budgets)


----------



## Netrum

Well my Blackwidow died over a year ago.
 Have not had any problems with my currect Steelseries 7G.
 But yes i will buy a Filco next.


----------



## n0str3ss

Don´t be in a rush, when you grow tired of the steelseries, take the time you need to sell it for a decent price and then buy yourself a filco.


----------



## Sniping

n0str3ss said:


> Razer products are rollete alike, is very common to them do them die unexpectably, you can look around for loads of people with bad feedbacks. My advice would be to sell your dodgy quality keyboard and buy something with grown man build quality standards and you can sell them used at a good price to youngsters. If you speed a little more it is a really huge difference. All the keyboard is flimsy and when the keyboard starts to get older the switches start have a worse response somehow. Being someone that upgraded from a blackwidow to a Filco I can tell you the keyboard is ages away in what concerns quality. (Filco is not the only good quality brand for low-mid budgets)


 
 I'm not sure why it's so fashionable for one to hate on the Blackwidow, but the build quality isn't as bad is people make it out to be. Sure they aren't using Costar stabilizers, and sure the soldering job isn't as clean as one on Filcos, but in the end the Blackwidow isn't bad at all considering that it's inexpensive, has macros that some can benefit from, and doesn't look bad at all. You can argue that the Filco has cleaner aesthetics but Razer boards don't look childish or ugly at all. 
  
 I'm going to bash Filco for a bit and say that their pricing is not competitive at all when QFR's sell for literally $100 less regularly (Lowest price was $35+shipping for a QFR) while the two barely have differences in build quality at all. They both sport the same minimilistic design, both have little flex, and both use Costar as their OEM. You'll only start finding differences when you open up the boards, and even then it is VERY questionable whether the differences between the two is worth $100 more, because for the vast majority of people, it's not. You're only paying for the Filco branding and the "Made in Japan" sticker.


----------



## modulor

sniping said:


> I'm not sure why it's so fashionable for one to hate on the Blackwidow, but the build quality isn't as bad is people make it out to be. Sure they aren't using Costar stabilizers, and sure the soldering job isn't as clean as one on Filcos, but in the end the Blackwidow isn't bad at all considering that it's inexpensive, has macros that some can benefit from, and doesn't look bad at all. You can argue that the Filco has cleaner aesthetics but Razer boards don't look childish or ugly at all.
> 
> I'm going to bash Filco for a bit and say that their pricing is not competitive at all when QFR's sell for literally $100 less regularly (Lowest price was $35+shipping for a QFR) while the two barely have differences in build quality at all. They both sport the same minimilistic design, both have little flex, and both use Costar as their OEM. You'll only start finding differences when you open up the boards, and even then it is VERY questionable whether the differences between the two is worth $100 more, because for the vast majority of people, it's not. You're only paying for the Filco branding and the "Made in Japan" sticker.


 
  
 Agreed.  I got my MX Blue QFR for $55 shipped on sale.  I've done some extensive modding since, but I sold my previous Majestouch 2 TKL shortly after getting it because they were very close in quality.  The differences aren't worth the additional price difference IMO but it may be worth it to some (like there are some programmable controller chips out there for the Filcos).  I was able to increase weight and rigidity in my QFR by filling the base with resin...now it's a tank.  In addition I made 'ghetto reds' using vintage black stems with the blue springs and lubricated them up...new cherry profile PBT keycap set...and the Filco is a distant memory haha.  They are still solid boards, but there are equal/better options out there for less.  It's like how Topre released the Type Heaven, which is now the cheapest Topre switch board available today and is priced the same as a Filco.  I still want my Realforce 87U though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 one day...


----------



## wolfetan44

Hey, my keyboard's, "L" key recently crapped out on me, and its REALLY bugging me. Does anyone have any recommendations for a new one? I want one thats SUPER comfortable for just typing, no gaming for me. Nothing more than about $120. Thanks


----------



## gopanthersgo1

wolfetan44 said:


> Hey, my keyboard's, "L" key recently crapped out on me, and its REALLY bugging me. Does anyone have any recommendations for a new one? I want one thats SUPER comfortable for just typing, no gaming for me. Nothing more than about $120. Thanks


Get a Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid. Nuff said. Also, pick a switch after reading up!


----------



## Sniping

modulor said:


> Agreed.  I got my MX Blue QFR for $55 shipped on sale.  I've done some extensive modding since, but I sold my previous Majestouch 2 TKL shortly after getting it because they were very close in quality.  The differences aren't worth the additional price difference IMO but it may be worth it to some (like there are some programmable controller chips out there for the Filcos).  I was able to increase weight and rigidity in my QFR by filling the base with resin...now it's a tank.  In addition I made 'ghetto reds' using vintage black stems with the blue springs and lubricated them up...new cherry profile PBT keycap set...and the Filco is a distant memory haha.  They are still solid boards, but there are equal/better options out there for less.  It's like how Topre released the Type Heaven, which is now the cheapest Topre switch board available today and is priced the same as a Filco.  I still want my Realforce 87U though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wouldn't go Type Heaven even though the price is attractive. I heard a clip of it on YouTube and it sounded way too plastic-y compared to the other Topre boards: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8NoPjaeKiI
 If you can score a good deal on an FC660C you should probably just get that instead, I've seen it for $135 shipped used before, which is more than reasonable for a Topre board with PBT keycaps and a great layout.


----------



## wolfetan44

gopanthersgo1 said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, my keyboard's, "L" key recently crapped out on me, and its REALLY bugging me. Does anyone have any recommendations for a new one? I want one thats SUPER comfortable for just typing, no gaming for me. Nothing more than about $120. Thanks
> ...


 
  
 I don't get all these different switches!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

wolfetan44 said:


> I don't get all these different switches!


Blue/green clicks and bumps, browns/clears have a bump but no click, blacks/reds have no click or bump, I prefer blacks/reds.


----------



## wolfetan44

gopanthersgo1 said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get all these different switches!
> ...


 
  
 Sweet, thanks! What does LX mean?


----------



## Sniping

wolfetan44 said:


> Sweet, thanks! What does LX mean?


 
  
 MX? That's just the name of the switch series, which is made by Cherry. MX is the most popular among Cherry because they have the widest selection and they aren't short throw keys. Whites and Greys are two of the less common switches I should add, whites have a soft click and greys are heavy linear switches, so they're supposed to feel smooth throughout the whole keypress, no bumps or anything.


----------



## Emospence

sniping said:


> I wouldn't go Type Heaven even though the price is attractive. I heard a clip of it on YouTube and it sounded way too plastic-y compared to the other Topre boards:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8NoPjaeKiI
> If you can score a good deal on an FC660C you should probably just get that instead, I've seen it for $135 shipped used before, which is more than reasonable for a Topre board with PBT keycaps and a great layout.


 
  
 Yeah, been asking around a bit and opinions on the Type Heaven have been kind of _meh_


----------



## n0str3ss

sniping said:


> I'm not sure why it's so fashionable for one to hate on the Blackwidow, but the build quality isn't as bad is people make it out to be. Sure they aren't using Costar stabilizers, and sure the soldering job isn't as clean as one on Filcos, but in the end the Blackwidow isn't bad at all considering that it's inexpensive, has macros that some can benefit from, and doesn't look bad at all. You can argue that the Filco has cleaner aesthetics but Razer boards don't look childish or ugly at all.
> 
> I'm going to bash Filco for a bit and say that their pricing is not competitive at all when QFR's sell for literally $100 less regularly (Lowest price was $35+shipping for a QFR) while the two barely have differences in build quality at all. They both sport the same minimilistic design, both have little flex, and both use Costar as their OEM. You'll only start finding differences when you open up the boards, and even then it is VERY questionable whether the differences between the two is worth $100 more, because for the vast majority of people, it's not. You're only paying for the Filco branding and the "Made in Japan" sticker.


 
  
  


modulor said:


> Agreed.  I got my MX Blue QFR for $55 shipped on sale.  I've done some extensive modding since, but I sold my previous Majestouch 2 TKL shortly after getting it because they were very close in quality.  The differences aren't worth the additional price difference IMO but it may be worth it to some (like there are some programmable controller chips out there for the Filcos).  I was able to increase weight and rigidity in my QFR by filling the base with resin...now it's a tank.  In addition I made 'ghetto reds' using vintage black stems with the blue springs and lubricated them up...new cherry profile PBT keycap set...and the Filco is a distant memory haha.  They are still solid boards, but there are equal/better options out there for less.  It's like how Topre released the Type Heaven, which is now the cheapest Topre switch board available today and is priced the same as a Filco.  I still want my Realforce 87U though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The problem is you guys live in America, computer peripherals like that are WAY cheaper there. If a QFR or  BW was sold here for less than 90$ everyone would go crazy. The best deal I could find, already in online store well know for selling cheap was 120/130$ and the BW for 100$, as you can imagine it just doesn't make sense to buy a QFR or BW for that price when you can find Filcos for ~150$


----------



## gopanthersgo1

wolfetan44 said:


> Sweet, thanks! What does LX mean?


Um, I think you mean mx, it's just cherries series of mechanical switches. They had some others but I like mx.


----------



## modulor

sniping said:


> I wouldn't go Type Heaven even though the price is attractive. I heard a clip of it on YouTube and it sounded way too plastic-y compared to the other Topre boards:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8NoPjaeKiI
> If you can score a good deal on an FC660C you should probably just get that instead, I've seen it for $135 shipped used before, which is more than reasonable for a Topre board with PBT keycaps and a great layout.


 
  
 Good point - haven't seen any reviews on them yet but even a used FC660C is probably a better bet but only if you want a 60% sized board.  I'd personally still shell out for a 87U, either used or new...they just have solid build quality.


----------



## wolfetan44

Looks like its called XT: http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-Rapid-Mechanical/dp/B0068INSUM 
 What is that?


----------



## SigmaGT

I'd a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate for almost a year untill it broke on me, and I really enjoyed it!
 As an occasional Starcraft II and BF player, it served me pretty well! Just loved the clicking sound of it!
 Now while I wait for the new Corsair K95 Vengeance to launch here in Japan, I'm using my good old Logitech G15S ^.^v


----------



## Emospence

sigmagt said:


> I'd a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate for almost a year untill it broke on me, and I really enjoyed it!
> As an occasional Starcraft II and BF player, it served me pretty well! Just loved the clicking sound of it!
> Now while I wait for the new Corsair K95 Vengeance to launch here in Japan, I'm using my good old Logitech G15S ^.^v


 
 A year isn't a long time for a keyboard to last o.o


----------



## Sniping

sigmagt said:


> I'd a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate for almost a year untill it broke on me, and I really enjoyed it!
> As an occasional Starcraft II and BF player, it served me pretty well! Just loved the clicking sound of it!
> Now while I wait for the new Corsair K95 Vengeance to launch here in Japan, I'm using my good old Logitech G15S ^.^v


 
 Oh god, don't do this to yourself. You live in Japan, Topre heaven, they are so damn cheap in Japan. $150 for Realforce boards, $200 HHKB, $300 HHKB Type-S, I would kill for HHKB S that cheap =(
  
 I wouldn't get a Corsair board when Topre is priced so well in Japan.


----------



## n0str3ss

sniping said:


> Oh god, don't do this to yourself. You live in Japan, Topre heaven, they are so damn cheap in Japan. $150 for Realforce boards, $200 HHKB, $300 HHKB Type-S, I would kill for HHKB S that cheap =(
> 
> I wouldn't get a Corsair board when Topre is priced so well in Japan.


 
 +1


----------



## chrislangley4253

So,

 My CMStorm Quickfire Rapid with Cherry MX Blues bit the dust 

 After going through their _absolutely ridiculous_ RMA process, they are going to make me pay to ship it in. 

 I'm trying to decide if I even want to pay it. I kind of really want something with MX Reds.. or maybe Topre


----------



## SigmaGT

sniping said:


> Oh god, don't do this to yourself. You live in Japan, Topre heaven, they are so damn cheap in Japan. $150 for Realforce boards, $200 HHKB, $300 HHKB Type-S, I would kill for HHKB S that cheap =(
> 
> I wouldn't get a Corsair board when Topre is priced so well in Japan.


 
  
 Hmmm problem is that I really need and use te macro keys and backlight and as far as I know, Topre doesn't have one in their lineup yet.
 My Razor didn't last long but, even before buying it, I already knew that there were some costumers saying that recently Razer have been having some quality issues on their products, but bought one anyway ^.^v


----------



## Sniping

sigmagt said:


> Hmmm problem is that I really need and use te macro keys and backlight and as far as I know, Topre doesn't have one in their lineup yet.
> My Razor didn't last long but, even before buying it, I already knew that there were some costumers saying that recently Razer have been having some quality issues on their products, but bought one anyway ^.^v


 
 Do you actually need backlight or is it mostly for looks? I would say that backlighting isn't really helpful even in low light situations, but I guess you situation depends. 
  
 Because Topre stems are so big it is hard for them to integrate centered LED lighting so that's why they haven't put in backlighting on any of their keyboards, plus Topre design is minimalistic so they try to gear their keyboards more to people for work and typing over gamers and their flashy gear, but I think gaming on Topre isn't a bad experience at all. Maybe if you need macros you should consider buying a gaming keypad or a mouse with macros, but I think that Topre is a no-brainer for prices like those.


----------



## Emospence

chrislangley4253 said:


> So,
> 
> My CMStorm Quickfire Rapid with Cherry MX Blues bit the dust
> 
> ...


 
 That sucks. How long did it last for?


----------



## chrislangley4253

emospence said:


> That sucks. How long did it last for?


 
 Approximately 8 months :/


----------



## Emospence

chrislangley4253 said:


> Approximately 8 months :/


 
 I've heard nothing but good things about the QFR.. What happened to it?


----------



## chrislangley4253

emospence said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about the QFR.. What happened to it?


 
 It doesn't work. _At all._


----------



## SigmaGT

sniping said:


> Do you actually need backlight or is it mostly for looks? I would say that backlighting isn't really helpful even in low light situations, but I guess you situation depends.
> 
> Because Topre stems are so big it is hard for them to integrate centered LED lighting so that's why they haven't put in backlighting on any of their keyboards, plus Topre design is minimalistic so they try to gear their keyboards more to people for work and typing over gamers and their flashy gear, but I think gaming on Topre isn't a bad experience at all. Maybe if you need macros you should consider buying a gaming keypad or a mouse with macros, but I think that Topre is a no-brainer for prices like those.


 
  
 I actually need it as unfortunately I'm not a very good typist who can type 90%+ of the time without looking at the keyboard, so yes the backlighting does help me a  lot ^.^v
 And there's also the fact that I've kinda of got used to use my computer with the room lights off because I always had to share my room with somebody else so I had to turn the lights off while using the computer.
 keypads or mouse with macro buttons are out of the question , specially the keypad, as you might already know, here in Japan we don't have that much space available as our apartments tend to be pretty small...so my computer desk is not that large and it barely fits my mousepad, keyboard and amplifier.
 Since I basically use my computer to gaming and listening to music and so on, I think that the Gaming oriented keyboards would fit me better ^.^


----------



## SigmaGT

chrislangley4253 said:


> It doesn't work. _At all._


 

 hehehe the same thing happened to my Razer BlackWidow!
 It just suddenly stopped working!


----------



## Emospence

chrislangley4253 said:


> It doesn't work. _At all._


 
 That's some bad luck there..


----------



## n0str3ss

You should be happy, now you can upgrade and buy more goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Tho your wallets will take a good ol' beating.


----------



## Sniping

If you guys are into DIY you could probably make back a bit of the money by desoldering the switches and selling the switches, then selling the keycaps, the top case of the QFR and maybe even the PCB/plate, not sure if there's a market for generic PCB's, most likely not.


----------



## ethan7000

sniping said:


> Do you actually need backlight or is it mostly for looks? I would say that backlighting isn't really helpful even in low light situations, but I guess you situation depends.
> 
> Because Topre stems are so big it is hard for them to integrate centered LED lighting so that's why they haven't put in backlighting on any of their keyboards, plus Topre design is minimalistic so they try to gear their keyboards more to people for work and typing over gamers and their flashy gear, but I think gaming on Topre isn't a bad experience at all. Maybe if you need macros you should consider buying a gaming keypad or a mouse with macros, but I think that Topre is a no-brainer for prices like those.



How does a topre switch differ from mechanical in feel, sound, and longevity?


----------



## Emospence

ethan7000 said:


> How does a topre switch differ from mechanical in feel, sound, and longevity?




Some would argue Topre is mechanical as well 

Never used Topre though.. Hope to do something about it soon.


----------



## n0str3ss

ethan7000 said:


> How does a topre switch differ from mechanical in feel, sound, and longevity?


 
  


emospence said:


> Some would argue Topre is mechanical as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I heard from quite a lot of people that is a love or hate thing, you should never buy them without trying the actual topre switches.


----------



## modulor

sniping said:


> If you guys are into DIY you could probably make back a bit of the money by desoldering the switches and selling the switches, then selling the keycaps, the top case of the QFR and maybe even the PCB/plate, not sure if there's a market for generic PCB's, most likely not.


 
 There are a few that do this over at GH, especially with vintage boards.  Doubleshot or Dye-Sublimated keycaps from vintage Cherry boards fetch a pretty penny depending on the set and condition.  There are a few other manufactuers that have sought after keycaps and switches (like WYSE for example) and can be had from ebay for pretty cheap if you're quick.  If you want to see an expensive keyboard, look for the Cherry G80-5000HAAUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At one point I had a G80-2100HDU (the battleship) BNIB that was just too big to use anywhere, even work.  I ended up making a nice trade + cash on it, as those can be rare...but not nearly as rare as the 5000 ErgoPlus...people pay disgusting amounts for those haha.  I think some people did some custom QFR tops (custom paint, etc) and sold them...covering up those pesky logos.


----------



## Sniping

ethan7000 said:


> How does a topre switch differ from mechanical in feel, sound, and longevity?


 
 Yeah, the difference in feel is because most of the weight comes from the rubber dome (called cup rubber in Topre's case) but there's a light spring underneath each switch that activates the key and adds some linearity to the switch. The feel of Topre is like rubber domes so the tactile bump is at the top of the switch like a regular membrane keyboard, but it's stupid smooth, and the keys make a great "thock" sound when you bottom out. It's also different because with Topre kind of forces you to bottom out because of the force curve created from the collapsing cup rubber as you press the key, and resisting bottom out would make you type much slower
  
 The sound of Topre is arguably one of the best sounds made by keyboards: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWPH7FAUfUY 
 The plastic clacking sound of MX bottoming out sounds really cheap compared to Topre, Topre gives a great deep resonating thud instead as you can hear in the video clip.
  
 Longevity is the same, both are rated for 50 million keypresses at the moment (Topre and MX)


----------



## modulor

sniping said:


> Yeah, the difference in feel is because most of the weight comes from the rubber dome (called cup rubber in Topre's case) but there's a light spring underneath each switch that activates the key and adds some linearity to the switch. The feel of Topre is like rubber domes so the tactile bump is at the top of the switch like a regular membrane keyboard, but it's stupid smooth, and the keys make a great "thock" sound when you bottom out. It's also different because with Topre kind of forces you to bottom out because of the force curve created from the collapsing cup rubber as you press the key, and resisting bottom out would make you type much slower
> 
> The sound of Topre is arguably one of the best sounds made by keyboards: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWPH7FAUfUY
> The plastic clacking sound of MX bottoming out sounds really cheap compared to Topre, Topre gives a great deep resonating thud instead as you can hear in the video clip.
> ...


 
 While I've not tried a Topre yet, I can say that adding 40A durometer O-Rings to the stem of each keycap on MX keyboards helps in creating softer bottoming out and removes the 'clack' sound from bottoming out.  However, when the switch returns from actuation to default position it does still make a sound.  Topre sounds better, and it seems like it's effortlessly smooth in comparison.


----------



## Emospence

n0str3ss said:


> I heard from quite a lot of people that is a love or hate thing, you should never buy them without trying the actual topre switches.


 
 Prob is, I can never decide if I like something before using it for an extended time ie at home :s


----------



## n0str3ss

emospence said:


> Prob is, I can never decide if I like something before using it for an extended time ie at home :s


 
 Oh, that can be problematic then, try to see if you can borrow one locally, or buy one and if you don´t like just return it to the store.


----------



## Sniping

You guys have stores that sell Topre local? That's pretty cool.
  
 Usually the way it works is that people buy the Topre board and just sell it on a keyboard forum if they don't like it, but most people end up keeping their Topre keyboard from what I've seen, only a small fraction of them end up in classified listings because the buyer didn't like the keyboard.


----------



## Emospence

sniping said:


> You guys have stores that sell Topre local? That's pretty cool.
> 
> Usually the way it works is that people buy the Topre board and just sell it on a keyboard forum if they don't like it, but most people end up keeping their Topre keyboard from what I've seen, only a small fraction of them end up in classified listings because the buyer didn't like the keyboard.


 
 Just the one shop in the whole damn country heh


----------



## n0str3ss

Never bought a keyboard locally, stores that sell good quality boards are inexistent. Lucky me... more money on the wallet.


----------



## SovietShaman

My ErgoDox with Cherry MX clear switches.


----------



## n0str3ss

I fell in love for that clean look. Those plain black keycaps fit so well on that white surface


----------



## Emospence

sovietshaman said:


> My ErgoDox with Cherry MX clear switches.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Don't think I could ever make myself get used to one but damn if that doesn't look sweet.


----------



## modulor

The DSA keycaps look very nice - definitely one of my favorite DIY keyboard projects I had been following.  I don't think I could convert myself, but kudos to Dox and all his hard work with R & D.  So, does the final version have a mount/raiser on the bottom to angle them (as it appears in the picture)?  Definitely one of the best ergonomical layouts around!


----------



## SovietShaman

modulor said:


> The DSA keycaps look very nice - definitely one of my favorite DIY keyboard projects I had been following.  I don't think I could convert myself, but kudos to Dox and all his hard work with R & D.  So, does the final version have a mount/raiser on the bottom to angle them (as it appears in the picture)?  Definitely one of the best ergonomical layouts around!


 
 The mount is actually a modified Kinesis mount attached to the bottom with a fancy version of velcro. The whole keyboard is really a DIY project, you either have to assemble it yourself or find someone to do it for you. There's someone from Geekhack working to make a production version that's improved on several fronts though. I'll post a bit more here when I get the beta version.


----------



## n0str3ss

sovietshaman said:


> The mount is actually a modified Kinesis mount attached to the bottom with a fancy version of velcro. The whole keyboard is really a DIY project, you either have to assemble it yourself or find someone to do it for you. There's someone from Geekhack working to make a production version that's improved on several fronts though. I'll post a bit more here when I get the beta version.


 
 If it works it is not stupid


----------



## modulor

sovietshaman said:


> The mount is actually a modified Kinesis mount attached to the bottom with a fancy version of velcro. The whole keyboard is really a DIY project, you either have to assemble it yourself or find someone to do it for you. There's someone from Geekhack working to make a production version that's improved on several fronts though. I'll post a bit more here when I get the beta version.


 
 Very cool!  I do remember reading about all the group buys for the various components, similar to the GH60 project which I'm participating in myself.  Do post more on the beta version once you've had some time with it!  Once I get the production version of the GH60, I'll post my build here as well


----------



## chrislangley4253

So, I'm typing on a Happy Hacking Lite 2 and I despise it. Horribly stiff softdome and a goofy layout. I much prefer my old dell by a long shot. The only thing I like is the small size.


----------



## El_Doug

You had to know what you were getting into with the layout when you bought it


----------



## modulor

el_doug said:


> You had to know what you were getting into with the layout when you bought it


 
 Almost as bad as the G84 layout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that's compact keys for ya!


----------



## SovietShaman

chrislangley4253 said:


> So, I'm typing on a Happy Hacking Lite 2 and I despise it. Horribly stiff softdome and a goofy layout. I much prefer my old dell by a long shot. The only thing I like is the small size.


 
 I will note that the lite is said to be kinda bad even as far as domes go. It is of course reflective in no way of the pro.
  
 Never tried topre myself, so I can't say if the pro is any good from experience. Mostly since there isn't a topre ergo board that fits my requirements.
  
 Also hi Chris, this is Mitchell.


----------



## chrislangley4253

el_doug said:


> You had to know what you were getting into with the layout when you bought it


 
 Luckily I am just borrowing it  A friend found it for 3 bucks.
  


sovietshaman said:


> I will note that the lite is said to be kinda bad even as far as domes go. It is of course reflective in no way of the pro.
> 
> Never tried topre myself, so I can't say if the pro is any good from experience. Mostly since there isn't a topre ergo board that fits my requirements.
> 
> Also hi Chris, this is Mitchell.


 
 It's definitely bad even for a soft dome. I can't believe how stiff it is, and I'm a heavy-handed typist to say the least.

 Most keyboards will not really hold me back, I can usually even do decent on a netbook.. but, this keyboard just pisses me off to no end and completely tanks my wpm and accuracy. I had to unplug it.
  
 Hello Mitchell  What is your daily driver keyboard these days?


----------



## SovietShaman

chrislangley4253 said:


> Luckily I am just borrowing it  A friend found it for 3 bucks.
> 
> It's definitely bad even for a soft dome. I can't believe how stiff it is, and I'm a heavy-handed typist to say the least.
> 
> ...


 

 Ah, Dave's hhkb I suppose.
 Using my ErgoDox pretty much exclusively now. The layout is too good to throw standard keyboards in the rotation.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

How is the ergo dox?
It seemed interesting but as a gamer it didn't seem all too worthwhile for me.
Had the ducky 9008g2 pro but didn't enjoy brown switches as much.
Currently using the cm quickfire TKL blue switch and I'm enjoying it a lot due to the size.
I was hoping the new ducky shine 3 would have a TKL counterpart


----------



## Sniping

I would say that the ErgoDox isn't bad for gaming at all, especially for FPS. It works because the advertised 20 programmable layers can be used to configure layouts for specific games. Obviously some games may need more intensive key remapping than others, but one half of the ErgoDox should be enough for most games. Also, since you're only using one half of the ErgoDox for gaming you can push the other half off to the side (Only to be used when typing in game) so then you can have your hands ridiculously close together while playing.


----------



## knightzor

Good to see others here on head-fi who appreciate good keyboards.

I'm currently using the Leopold FC700r and love it - the heavier PBT caps make a nice difference to me compared to normal caps.

Anyone else here enjoy PBT caps?


----------



## modulor

knightzor said:


> Good to see others here on head-fi who appreciate good keyboards.
> 
> I'm currently using the Leopold FC700r and love it - the heavier PBT caps make a nice difference to me compared to normal caps.
> 
> Anyone else here enjoy PBT caps?


 
  
 Thick PBT all the way baby!  Though I do have one board with some cherry doubleshots that's nice too, I do prefer the texture and durability of PBT.


----------



## Emospence

knightzor said:


> Good to see others here on head-fi who appreciate good keyboards.
> 
> I'm currently using the Leopold FC700r and love it - the heavier PBT caps make a nice difference to me compared to normal caps.
> 
> Anyone else here enjoy PBT caps?


 
 Oh, definitely.
  
 Keycaps are the one thing I dislike on a stock Filco


----------



## GL1TCH3D

Anyone here try Topre?
They're always intrigued me


----------



## Sniping

Yeah, they're very nice but also very different from MX. You would have to try it yourself to really see what it's like though.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

sniping said:


> Yeah, they're very nice but also very different from MX. You would have to try it yourself to really see what it's like though.




I'm enjoying the blue switches. I felt they were a bit heavy switching from a brown.
Are topre completely silent?
Do they have a tactile feel?


----------



## Emospence

I'm trying to decide whether to go ahead and try a HHKB or wait for RF 55g to be back in stock..


----------



## Sniping

emospence said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to go ahead and try a HHKB or wait for RF 55g to be back in stock..


 
 You should probably just go for a blank white HHKB for the full thorpe master race thock experience. <3 60%


gl1tch3d said:


> I'm enjoying the blue switches. I felt they were a bit heavy switching from a brown.
> Are topre completely silent?
> Do they have a tactile feel?


 
 Blue and brown are the same weight. Don't be afraid of heavy switches, many people that have sampled several switches (I'm talking around 20+ or so) usually end up agreeing that heavy=/=bad. Soundwise, they are a bit louder than a regular rubber dome but not as loud as MX because it doesn't make a plastic "clack" sound when you bottom out, it's a very satisfying thock sound... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWPH7FAUfUY The sound in that video is amplified so you can hear it better, it's quieter in person.
 They are very tactile, but also very smooth (smoother than any unlubed MX switch will ever be).


----------



## Emospence

sniping said:


> You should probably just go for a blank white HHKB for the full thorpe master race thock experience. <3 60%


 
 The layout does look excellent to me, but I'm pretty sure I'll prefer the feel of the 55g switches


----------



## GL1TCH3D

sniping said:


> emospence said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to decide whether to go ahead and try a HHKB or wait for RF 55g to be back in stock..
> ...




Isn't the blue 5g heavier?
I'm certain it's not the same.


----------



## Sniping

gl1tch3d said:


> Isn't the blue 5g heavier?
> I'm certain it's not the same.


 
 Yeah, you're right. Blues are 50g to actuation, Browns are 45g. Blues really shouldn't feel heavy to you though...they're really light. If you don't plan on trying Topre immediately, consider buying an IBM Model M. Those are heavy switches, and you'll definitely feel it, but it may change your mind if you're thinking that heavy switches are bad, because buckling spring is one of the best clicky switches out there. Either way, Topre shouldn't be too heavy for you. if you're worried about that.


----------



## chrislangley4253

For what it's worth, I hate the layout on the HHKB and I couldn't possibly recommend it.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Everybody, shun him for not liking #cuppedrubber, ~all keyboard forums


----------



## GL1TCH3D

Anybody have information on this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261150436287&item=261150436287&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466
Also the best place to get one?


----------



## modulor

gl1tch3d said:


> Anybody have information on this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261150436287&item=261150436287&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466
> Also the best place to get one?


 
 Limited Japanese 10th Anniversary release, so I imagine either Ebay or if you can find someone selling one used on Geekhack or Deskthority classifieds.  I think there were less of these made than the ANSI 10th Anniversary edition (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## GL1TCH3D

modulor said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody have information on this?
> ...


----------



## Sniping

Nah they've had it for a while. The ANSI version is indeed more rare but people have sold it for pretty reasonable prices in 55g variant in classified listings, it's two birds one stone for the buying in that you're buying a great uniform Topre weight and getting 10th anniversary limited edition swag at the same time. Doesn't just marking the keyboard as low value for customs work? I have a feeling most people don't know how much Topre keyboards are actually worth.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

sniping said:


> Nah they've had it for a while. The ANSI version is indeed more rare but people have sold it for pretty reasonable prices in 55g variant in classified listings, it's two birds one stone for the buying in that you're buying a great uniform Topre weight and getting 10th anniversary limited edition swag at the same time. Doesn't just marking the keyboard as low value for customs work? I have a feeling most people don't know how much Topre keyboards are actually worth.




The company I'm ordering from specifically stated "we don't mark as a gift or for lower value on customs"


----------



## Emospence

New keyboard!


----------



## GL1TCH3D

Nice!
I ended up ordering the realforce89s (30g topre uniform)


----------



## modulor

Makes me want a Topre all the more...but I must be patient


----------



## GL1TCH3D

modulor said:


> Makes me want a Topre all the more...but I must be patient




I got mine for $280 shipped with express shipping 
I'll tempt you with mine provided I actually like it.
At the moment I like blues the most but they're too heavy for my taste. After that it's reds. I hate browns and blacks.
Never tried a topre switch before.

Also, anyone try greens vs ibm model m?


----------



## modulor

Not bad!  One of these days...I prefer linear switches, but Blues can be nice from time to time.  Favorite clicky switch is a buckling spring though...it's just classic.  I feel like the tactile point is high on a Topre so it wouldn't be like MX-Brown, which I wasn't too crazy about.  All my boards have MX-Red either stock or 'ghetto' converted from vintage MX-Black using blue/brown springs and all with o-ring dampeners.  The board I'm typing on now has vintage black stems w/ blue springs, and it's hard to tell the difference with my other that has vintage black stems and brown springs - if there is a weight difference in springs between brown and blue it has to be less than 2g.  Reds are  I actually liked MX-Black overall as I used an older Cherry board for a while but I ultimately preferred something lighter.  The board you got has the lightest actuation force available then (I wasn't even aware that an all 30g board existed, at least not in ANSI layout anyway), so you'll have to post your impressions here when you've had some time with it.  Seems like it will be lighter than MX-Red/Blue/Brown.  I suspect I'd get the 45g or variable weight version of the 87U when I pick one up...30g uniform sounds too light for me.
  
 I have my Poker set up with blue stems + black springs just for fun because I had those extra, so it could be consider a some-what 'ghetto' MX-Green.  I don't use it on the regular, but I think I still like stock blues better.  Buckling spring is still better than both IMO even though it is heavier, similar to MX-Black in required force.  They're just fun to type on for some reason.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

Bucklings always intrigued me. One of my keyboard/audiophile friends has some in storage but he said he really dislikes them
Of course prefered switch type is really based on preference rather than specs.
Though I find the 50g of blues even too heavy so I can'y imagine myself using bucklings for a long time.


----------



## Emospence

gl1tch3d said:


> Nice!
> I ended up ordering the realforce89s (30g topre uniform)


 
 O.o you like your switches light, don't you!


----------



## GL1TCH3D

emospence said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...



I sure hope so 
But honestly even 50g blues are too heavy for my taste.


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Currently using a Ducky Mini with mx blues. Wanted to make the change back to ISO since I use ISO at work so wanted to use it at home as well.
I haven't sold my old Poker yet though since it's soooo nice (alu case, steel plate, ergo clears with imsto beige blanks).

I'll be looking to get some new keyboard for this soon probably, but haven't quite decided yet.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

Typing on my new topre 30g uniform right now. Feels different than I imagined. There's a texture to the switches that just feels so rich and smooth.


----------



## jgray91

gl1tch3d said:


> Typing on my new topre 30g uniform right now. Feels different than I imagined. There's a texture to the switches that just feels so rich and smooth.



How does it compare to red cherry switch?


----------



## Emospence

gl1tch3d said:


> Typing on my new topre 30g uniform right now. Feels different than I imagined. There's a texture to the switches that just feels so rich and smooth.


 
 Cool, I guess.. The HHKB is supposed to be heavier than Realforce 45g but it's already a bit on the light side for me..


----------



## Sniping

jgray91 said:


> How does it compare to red cherry switch?


 
 Probably lighter, smoother, and a bit more tactile. I've heard that 30g Topre feels the closest to linear. 30g should also sound quieter than reds (Assuming that the typist bottoms out on Reds)
  
 Hey glitched, do you mind posting a really quick clip of typing on the 30g? They probably sound similar to 45g and 55g, but you can really tell the difference between 30g silent and 45g silent.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

sniping said:


> jgray91 said:
> 
> 
> > How does it compare to red cherry switch?
> ...




Trying to use audacity but the stupid hotkeys keep stopping me =(

And yea, that pretty much sums it up for the differences between red and topre 30g silent.

EDIT: here's the soundcloud:
https://soundcloud.com/gl1tch3d/topre-30g-silent-switch


----------



## jgray91

Topre 30g sounds amazing considering one of the things I wished red cherry switch could use is a bit more tcatility. Don't know about it being lighter though as I found the reds to be light enough. 

But still, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Sniping

jgray91 said:


> Topre 30g sounds amazing considering one of the things I wished red cherry switch could use is a bit more tcatility. Don't know about it being lighter though as I found the reds to be light enough.
> 
> But still, I'll keep it in mind.


 
 Regular 45g uniform Topre might be for you then. Leopold FC660C/HHKB are the two popular 45g uniform boards out there right now. The silent version also works but they're quite expensive.


----------



## Emospence

sniping said:


> Regular 45g uniform Topre might be for you then. Leopold FC660C/HHKB are the two popular 45g uniform boards out there right now. The silent version also works but they're quite expensive.


 
 Not to mention Realforce for those that prefer a more regular layout.. Eagerly awaiting 55g to come into stock ><


----------



## jgray91

*tips hat*

Thanks for the pointers guys.


----------



## Emospence

tudouyouku said:


> I do miss some of the buttons, mainly the print screen button, but I like typing on this keyboard.


 
 What keyboard?


----------



## Quartz67

Its overkill but I love my G19s


----------



## GL1TCH3D

quartz67 said:


> Its overkill but I love my G19s




Overkil?
This is a forum where a majority would buy headphones for more than $1000 given the chance and just within this thread people own keyboards over $200 ;P

And the g19 isn't even a mechanical keyboard =/
I fnd it such a waste.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

Anyone know where I can get a dust cover + carrying case for the realforce?
Elite keyboards has a dust cover that fits and doesn't seem so bad, it's just hard to search since I keep getting results for piano keyboards


----------



## sobe

Love for my Ducky Shine, Cherry MX reds with white led's.


----------



## modulor

gl1tch3d said:


> Anyone know where I can get a dust cover + carrying case for the realforce?
> Elite keyboards has a dust cover that fits and doesn't seem so bad, it's just hard to search since I keep getting results for piano keyboards


 
 TKL?  I recall they *used* to carry a TKL carry case made by Leopold, but it hasn't been available on their site for a little while now.  You may have luck if you search for a carry case with similar dimensions as the board - I've seen a few people use aluminum poker chip cases where they take out the bottom tray and just add a layer of foam in.  Seems to work pretty well and may even be less expensive and definitely more durable than a nylon case.


----------



## Odinsreaver

Leopold 10 keyless brown switch mechanical keyboard.


----------



## dclaz

I need a recommendation on switches. I'm not sure what colour to get.
  
 I do a fair bit of typing/coding, but love playing games, particularly FPS and dota. I've had a bit of a bash on the cherry reds, but missed the 'clicky' feel. Is the 'clicky' feel bad for gaming?
  
 I'm looking at the Corsair Vengeance K70. I'm pretty keen on having media keys.


----------



## GeorgeStorm

dclaz said:


> I need a recommendation on switches. I'm not sure what colour to get.
> 
> I do a fair bit of typing/coding, but love playing games, particularly FPS and dota. I've had a bit of a bash on the cherry reds, but missed the 'clicky' feel. Is the 'clicky' feel bad for gaming?
> 
> I'm looking at the Corsair Vengeance K70. I'm pretty keen on having media keys.




It's a personal thing.

There tends to be a maximum two sounds with cherry switches, the bottoming out sound, and if you use blues/greens the click of the switch itself near the actuation.

Since you've tried reds and are missing the click then I would recommend trying blues/greens (blues are more common). Some people say they are bad for gaming, due to the click and the actuation point not actually being the same, so in theory you can press downm, lift up a bit and press down again re-actuating without it clicking again which you may not like.

I'm currently using blues for gaming with no issues


----------



## dclaz

georgestorm said:


> It's a personal thing.
> 
> There tends to be a maximum two sounds with cherry switches, the bottoming out sound, and if you use blues/greens the click of the switch itself near the actuation.
> 
> ...


 
 I'll have to try them out sometime. The blues can't be that bad for games given Razer makes gaming keyboards with them?


----------



## Emospence

dclaz said:


> I'll have to try them out sometime. The blues can't be that bad for games given Razer makes gaming keyboards with them?


 
 Pfft Razer.
  
 Most big mech kb companies make keyboards with the 3 most popular Cherry switches - blue, red, brown.
  
 Blue activates slightly away from the click and it's not as easy to double tap, so if you feel that may be a problem with FPS (shouldn't affect dota at all) then you can go with brown - middle ground.


----------



## calipilot227

I have no problem with playing FPS with blue switches. I prefer it for typing as well. As for my roommates...


----------



## dotrunghieu

leonwho said:


> Even though most of our time on the computer is spent typing, many of us don't truly appreciate "good keyboards" (much like "good audio"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I like your


----------



## dotrunghieu

sobe said:


> Love for my Ducky Shine, Cherry MX reds with white led's.


 
 I am typing on Ducky Shine Limited Edition (Year of Dragon 2012)  - Cherry MX reds with white led's


----------



## GL1TCH3D

dotrunghieu said:


> sobe said:
> 
> 
> > Love for my Ducky Shine, Cherry MX reds with white led's.
> ...



Picture?
I didn't think they made red switch with white led.


----------



## dotrunghieu

gl1tch3d said:


> Picture?
> I didn't think they made red switch with white led.


----------



## sobe

That looks like the Ducky YotD MX Reds with associated Purple LEDs. They had 4 models for the Year of the Dragon, the MX Red model featured purple LEDs.


----------



## dotrunghieu

sobe said:


> That looks like the Ducky YotD MX Reds with associated Purple LEDs. They had 4 models for the Year of the Dragon, the MX Red model featured purple LEDs.


yeah, I think so


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Wait, did someone mix up white and purple???


----------



## GL1TCH3D

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Wait, did someone mix up white and purple???




That's why I was so confused because I was certain the YotD mx red didnt come with white LEDs


----------



## gopanthersgo1

gl1tch3d said:


> That's why I was so confused because I was certain the YotD mx red didnt come with white LEDs


Gotcha, I'm still using mah Ducky Shine II MX Blues and White LEDs, I LOVE it!!!! <3


----------



## GL1TCH3D

White LEDs do actually look pretty nice.
Actually started getting used to my topre more now and it's quite nice.
I'd say 35-40g switches would be the sweet spot for me which is disappointing because there aren't any


----------



## Arvan

Weapon of choice for now is a Corsair Vengeance K65.. Nice little thing with cherry red switches. I like it, it might stay for longer then 6 months which is unusual for me


----------



## modulor

arvan said:


> Weapon of choice for now is a Corsair Vengeance K65.. Nice little thing with cherry red switches. I like it, it might stay for longer then 6 months which is unusual for me


 
 My brother has this board, it's very solid and looks pretty stylish.  He was influenced by myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but he loves it so far.


----------



## HPuser9083

I switched to using a 19-yr-old Compaq RT101 keyboard that I had sitting around recently, and it's my fave rubberdome board. Sounds epic and feels nice to type on, and is built rather well vs. my Microsoft Natural Elite board. http://www.ebay.com/itm/COMPAQ-COMPUTER-KEYBOARD-RT101-small-ibm-style-plug-grey-/150720445344?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item2317a37ba0
  
 Basically, it's one of the better rubberdome boards, using this type of dome switch: http://deskthority.net/wiki/NMB_dome_with_slider
  
 It uses black sliders with green domes, but it's the same type of dome switch.
  
 Second fave rubberdome board is the Dell Quietkey, which is also a really nice board, but the RT101 takes it as far as rubberdome boards go. I wanna get a Model M buckling spring keyboard though.


----------



## calipilot227

This thread's been quiet for a while...
  

 (1996 Model M, Logitech G500)


----------



## modulor

calipilot227 said:


> This thread's been quiet for a while...
> 
> 
> (1996 Model M, Logitech G500)


 
 +1
  
 No new boards here...until the parts for my GH60 arrive that is


----------



## jgray91

Some Cherry MX red Chinese KB that I don't remember that's cheap relatively and damn old still working Kensington Orbit _analogue_ trackball. Loving the trackball though.


----------



## phidesu

Thinking of replacing stock keycaps


----------



## modulor

phidesu said:


> Thinking of replacing stock keycaps


 
 You can't go wrong with thick PBT, or vintage Cherry doubleshot...check out geekhack.org in their group buy and classifieds forums (or maybe Deskthority.net if you are EU) as you can sometimes find good deals there on new production and vintage sets.  Your layout is standard ANSI so finding replacements should be easy as those are more common.


----------



## phidesu

modulor said:


> You can't go wrong with thick PBT, or vintage Cherry doubleshot...check out geekhack.org in their group buy and classifieds forums (or maybe Deskthority.net if you are EU) as you can sometimes find good deals there on new production and vintage sets.  Your layout is standard ANSI so finding replacements should be easy as those are more common.


 
http://www.keypop.net/product/pre-order-coffee-set
  
 This is something that ive been looking for but it has been sold out for like 6 months,..
  
 And yeah i switched to ANSI (US layout) and i just use single keybind to switch back to finnish layout to use scandinavian letters.
  
 Programming is a lot more comfortable with US layout anyways


----------



## modulor

phidesu said:


> http://www.keypop.net/product/pre-order-coffee-set
> 
> This is something that ive been looking for but it has been sold out for like 6 months,..
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I suspect that was a limited run, but you could put a wanted ad in the classifieds on those sites and you may get lucky...they do tons of sets like these though, that's how I got my international set (white keys):
  

  
 I used to have a Pure LE with Cherry doubleshots but sold it as I was in on the GH60 project.  60% boards are great


----------



## tupi3

.-


----------



## Sniping

Highly doubt that's buckling spring, but take a picture of the switch anyways. Keycap layout, size, and profile are VERY different from buckling spring, along with the case, so this probably isn't BS.


----------



## tupi3

sniping said:


> Highly doubt that's buckling spring, but take a picture of the switch anyways. Keycap layout, size, and profile are VERY different from buckling spring, along with the case, so this probably isn't BS.


 
 Well this is basically the same keyboard except that mine doesn't have those media buttons: http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=45625.0
  
 Anyways I'm buying a Model M2 from a friend soon.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

There was a guy in my area selling his cherry MX white keyboard for $25 ~,~ too tempting
Still using the old realforce89s 
Wondering if I should try another topre switch (really enjoying the 30g weight. Feels so nice, smooth, responsive)


----------



## modulor

gl1tch3d said:


> There was a guy in my area selling his cherry MX white keyboard for $25 ~,~ too tempting
> Still using the old realforce89s
> Wondering if I should try another topre switch (really enjoying the 30g weight. Feels so nice, smooth, responsive)


 
 At the very least you could clean it up (depending on condition) and flip it as people are looking for white switches (maybe, at least they were).  Comparatively though, it will be a considerably stiffer and louder switch.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I'd like to buy the switches if you flip it.


----------



## tupi3

The Model M/M2 sadly doesn't have NKRO, or even 6KRO... With certain key combinations even a third key press won't work. So not really ideal for gaming, which is why I bought a new board, Rosewill RK-9000BR. Anyone know how much my M2 is worth? Nordic ISO layout, buckling spring, 1395713
  
  
 also anyone here know if wasdkeyboards key caps will fit Rosewill boards?


----------



## phillyd

My Razer BlackWidow Tournament with Tai Hao ABS keycaps. MX Blue's with Amazon o-rings.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

phillyd said:


> My Razer BlackWidow Tournament with Tai Hao ABS keycaps. MX Blue's with Amazon o-rings.


I couldn't help but notice the superior space bar position.


----------



## AladdinSane

Hi keyboard pros. Is $50 a good price for an IBM Model M assuming good working condition? Can they be refurbed (by me) if necessary?


----------



## modulor

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I couldn't help but notice the superior space bar position.


 
 It's the only way to roll...


----------



## phillyd

Yeah after having an indent in my thumb after a gaming session I thought I'd give it a try. I'm never going back.


----------



## calipilot227

aladdinsane said:


> Hi keyboard pros. Is $50 a good price for an IBM Model M assuming good working condition? Can they be refurbed (by me) if necessary?


 
  
 That's what I paid for mine. I waited around a while before buying one since I wasn't going to pay the $150+ they were going for on that one auction site. I expected it to be absolutely filthy, but it arrived super clean, only missing one keycap (the numpad del, no big deal). Just make sure it's terminated in a PS/2 connector, otherwise you'll have to hunt down an adapter.
  
 TL; DR: that's a great price if all it needs is some cleaning.


----------



## Sniping

$50-$60 is around the going price for a Model M. Only the Model F AT and the SSK get the high price tags on Ebay. Here's an industrial SSK that sold recently. Keep in mind it's only worth that much because it's NIB and has the gray case along with the TKL layout, and because there's a couple guys there with very deep pockets. 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/IBM-Personal-System-2-Space-Saving-Keyboard-Model-M-Clicky-PS-2-New-in-Box-/131110156558?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item1e86c6390e


----------



## AladdinSane

Thanks people. So many options. Wish I didn't need the NumPad but I think I do. This keyboard for new workstation where I do a lot of data entry and spread sheets. It kinda comes in bursts though so maybe I could get by most fo the time and switch out during heavy entry times. Head swimming now. Time to earn some money.


----------



## treal512

http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/TK_STEALTH/
  

  
 Does anyone know anything about this keyboard or when it will be available in the US?
  
 I was interested in getting the original QuickFire TK, but I don't particularly like the white LED glow that comes with the Cherry MX brown switches. After a little searching, I came across the combined CM Stealth + TK model that was released at the end of last year in Europe. No sign of it and not really much talk of it here in the US though. Anyone know anything about this? I ask because I'm not quite ready to drop $125+ on it from overseas, but I am ready to try my first mechanical keyboard. I love typing and the sound it makes!


----------



## AladdinSane

That's the one I've almost decided on. Sorry you're overseas! The Quickfire series gets good reviews but it's tough even dropping the $100 in the States without playing with one.


----------



## tupi3

Just finished working on my Rosewill RK-9000BR. I replaced the stock keycaps with blank ones from WASD keyboards. Here's a pic:


----------



## treal512

tupi3 said:


> Just finished working on my Rosewill RK-9000BR. I replaced the stock keycaps with blank ones from WASD keyboards. Here's a pic:


 
  
 Looks good! Are the keycaps full stealth or do they have letters on the front facing side?

 I'll have something similar when I order the CM Storm TK Stealth from the UK. I contacted the US Cooler Master and was told they will not be stocking the model I want in the US, so I have to order from overseas. Oh well.


----------



## AladdinSane

Just received the CM Storm Stealth keyboard. Right now it is connected to my laptop. Loving it with the MX Green keys. Thanks to member Sniping for his help. Sorry for the lousy pic,


----------



## tupi3

treal512 said:


> Looks good! Are the keycaps full stealth or do they have letters on the front facing side?
> 
> I'll have something similar when I order the CM Storm TK Stealth from the UK. I contacted the US Cooler Master and was told they will not be stocking the model I want in the US, so I have to order from overseas. Oh well.


 
 full stealth


----------



## treal512

tupi3 said:


> full stealth


 
  
 Nice. I guess that's a good way to force yourself to not look at the keys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now I just gadda find a UK vendor that won't rip me a new one for shipping on a TK Stealth.


----------



## dclaz

I can't decide which Cherry switches I want/need. I love the feel of typing on blues, and don't much like the reds. But I play a fair bit of games, and am worried the blues may not be appropriate...
  
 thoughts?


----------



## Pudu

I have the blues on a tenkey pad and they are fine for that, but I can see that I would hate them for typing or gaming. My gaming keyboard is a Poker in browns. For my non-gaming rig I went for a Topre Leopold and absolutely adore it. 

 I've tried blacks, blues, and browns, and for gaming the browns win. But for typing, Topre really is lovely.


----------



## desyeo

I own a Ducky Shine 2 keyboard with brown switch Feels great when typing thou


----------



## dclaz

I'm thinking browns might be a good middle ground.


----------



## Sniping

If possible, try to aim for clears instead of browns in budget allows. I'm borrowing a switch tester right now and I can confidently say that I like clears by far at every weight (stock, 45g, 55g, 62g, 65g and 67g as well). Topre really isn't that expensive now considering that you get PBT dyesub keycaps when you buy a realforce and Topre feels like the equivalent of lubed MX switches in smoothness, which is time consuming and costs money to replicate on MX switches. 
  
 I'm typing on plate mounted greens right now though, waiting for the CM novatouch to come out. MX clicky isn't bad at all, and the weight of greens really hits the spot for me. It's more satisfying to use than blues.


----------



## Taraq

dclaz - I've got blues on my keyboard which I use for a lot of gaming, and as long as you're not bottoming out with every keystroke I don't find the noise to be at all bothersome while gaming, especially with headphones on.


----------



## dclaz

taraq said:


> dclaz - I've got blues on my keyboard which I use for a lot of gaming, and as long as you're not bottoming out with every keystroke I don't find the noise to be at all bothersome while gaming, especially with headphones on.


 
 It's not the noise that bothers me, its the release and activation that I hear is troublesome. Harder to do double/triple tap really fast.


----------



## Veetastic

Have you guys tried das keyboards? I am currently using one of their keyboards and it has served me well for the past year and I will be soon upgrading to their new line coming out the das 4 professional keyboard. 
  
 Here are some pictures:



  
  
 And here is the Ultimate edition with blacked out keys (I currently have the ultimate version of their previous keyboard):

  
 I really like the clean look of das keyboards although they are a bit pricey. It is definitely a minimalist style keyboard which some will love or hate. I personally love it with its brushed aluminum plate and matte black keys. It just looks amazing. I am currently using cherry blue switches and after prolong use I found it pretty tiring to type haha. I think I'm going to get the brown switches for this keyboard or the Corsair K70 with red switches later.


----------



## Sniping

Meh, there's a LOT of awesome keyboards you can buy for that price. You can get a fully customized 60% Poker II, Ducky Shine 3, or a Realforce/Leopold Topre keyboard. Not sure about the newest rendition of the Das keyboard, but they silently downgraded the quality of their keyboards a long time ago. They cut some corners by using a cheap Chinese knock off OEM instead of the genuine one (Costar).


----------



## Veetastic

sniping said:


> Meh, there's a LOT of awesome keyboards you can buy for that price. You can get a fully customized 60% Poker II, Ducky Shine 3, or a Realforce/Leopold Topre keyboard. Not sure about the newest rendition of the Das keyboard, but they silently downgraded the quality of their keyboards a long time ago. They cut some corners by using a cheap Chinese knock off OEM instead of the genuine one (Costar).


 

 Ouu. Interesting. I'll have a look into those keyboards you mentioned then. I'm not afraid to spend as long as I'm getting quality product. Out of the ones you've mentioned I've only known about the Ducky Shine series although I never really understood why people liked them so much. Can you tell me more about some of the keyboards that I can look into? I'll probably do some more research on my own but it'd be nice to hear your view on this. Thanks


----------



## Sniping

veetastic said:


> Ouu. Interesting. I'll have a look into those keyboards you mentioned then. I'm not afraid to spend as long as I'm getting quality product. Out of the ones you've mentioned I've only known about the Ducky Shine series although I never really understood why people liked them so much. Can you tell me more about some of the keyboards that I can look into? I'll probably do some more research on my own but it'd be nice to hear your view on this. Thanks


 
 Ducky Shine 3 is probably the best backlit keyboard out there at the moment. Great build quality and the most lighting modes out there. There's currently a lot of hype for the Corsair RGB keyboards, but I'm not sure what the price of that is going to look like so be wary of a high price tag. 
  
 Topre is another type of switch, it's capacitive and uses cup rubber (NOT rubber dome, everything in Topre keyboards are lightyears ahead of regular keyboards in terms of quality). Topre is quiet and practical for use almost everywhere, but has a deep satisfying "thock" sound when you bottom out. The switch basically forces you to bottom out because of the cup rubber, so depending on the way you like to type you may or may not like this. As for me, I love to bottom out, and I love Topre as well. Realforce keyboards are RELATIVELY cheap now (elitekeyboards.com price reduction), they come with PBT dyesub keycaps so they don't skimp on quality. 
  
 The Poker II is a 60% reduced layout keyboard (60% refers to its size in comparison to a regular full sized 104 key keyboard). People love to customize this keyboard. If you want a great feeling Cherry MX keyboard, I recommend buying a used Poker II, buying MX clear switches ($30 or so), custom weight springs (55g, 62g, or 65g, which will run you $10-$20), and high quality lubricant ($15), and you can send it in to this dude http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=53817.0 and have everything assembled at a reasonable price. Alternatively, you can wait for someone to sell one used  that already has all the modifications (switches, springs, lube).
  
 I love buying keyboards used, I don't see any reason not to, so I would recommend to buy used whenever possivle.
  
 What's great about keyboards is that if you buy a used keyboard to try out and you don't like it, you can sell it back for an extremely small loss. If you end up liking it, that's fantastic. Just don't end up with as much keyboards as me LOL
  
 If you're wondering what I'm using, I'm typing on an ErgoDox right now. After keycaps and assembly it'll run you around $300 realistically (A certain group buy website sells them in kits for $50 less, but they take 3 months just to arrive and ain't nobody got time for that). There two hands but only one is pictured lol


----------



## Veetastic

Wow. Thanks for such a detailed response. I am currently looking into the mentioned keyboards and if I have any other questions I'll know where to look. This seems like some really juicy to really dig into haha. Thank you again.


----------



## rawrster

I picked up a corsair k70 yesterday for my pending computer build. I just need to pick up a power supply, ram and some fans and I'll be ready to actually use my keyboard. 

This will be my first mechanical keyboard since those apple keyboards I used in grade school


----------



## Pudu

rawrster said:


> I picked up a corsair k70 yesterday for my pending computer build. I just need to pick up a power supply, ram and some fans and I'll be ready to actually use my keyboard.
> 
> This will be my first mechanical keyboard since those apple keyboards I used in grade school




Nice. (Though putting the cart before the donkey a bit there  ).

The contoured keys are actually quite useful for gaming - at least for me. I picked up a set of their contoured WASD keys to stick on my Poker/Ducky 60% that I use for gaming and I like them. 

K70 is a good looking board, enjoy.


----------



## Blisse

How do you buy a KMAC?


----------



## rawrster

pudu said:


> Nice. (Though putting the cart before the donkey a bit there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's goign to take some time getting used to a mechanical keyboard but I have all the parts now outside of the video card but everything should be here by the weekend. The wait won't be that long and I know what I'll be doing this weekend


----------



## Pudu

When I switched to mechanical I thought that the difference was pretty minimal and was, like most things discussed on the Interwebs, blown way out of proportion (not that that sort of thing would ever occur here on Head-fi).

The first time I went back to a rubber dome board I simply could not believe how strange and unresponsive it felt. Now, they really do feel awful whenever I use a different computer.


----------



## Sniping

blisse said:


> How do you buy a KMAC?


 
 Easiest way is to buy one that's used. If you know how to build a keyboard, that's great, but since you're asking how I'm assuming you probably haven't tried assembling a keyboard before. If you want to start from scratch you'll need to buy a KMAC 2 from originativeco.com (only place it's sold in the US AFAIK) and then purchase switches and lube if necessary. The KMAC 2 kit is already $400 so it's very expensive, even unassembled without switches. If you buy used you can find ones with switches for around $300-$375 depending on the edition, switches and other mods. geekhack.org has the largest abundance of KMAC keyboards for sale in the US. 
  
 It's unfortunate though, there's an absolutely beautiful keyboard called the Lightsaver V2 that was sold out yesterday (group buy only had 15 spaces, they all filled yesterday). After looking at some pictures, I would choose that as a custom over a KMAC, but the KMAC is a strong second. Not a fan of the 356/LZ hype.
  
 This isn't my color/switch preference, but this is an example of a cheap assembled KMAC. ($300) http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=51887.0


----------



## treal512

pudu said:


> When I switched to mechanical I thought that the difference was pretty minimal and was, like most things discussed on the Interwebs, blown way out of proportion (not that that sort of thing would ever occur here on Head-fi).
> 
> The first time I went back to a rubber dome board I simply could not believe how strange and unresponsive it felt. Now, they really do feel awful whenever I use a different computer.


 
  
 This was my exact experience as well. I didn't think it was that big of a deal until I got used to it (my first mechanical keyboard) and had the luxury of using a public membrane keyboard. Eghhh. Mech keyboards are worth it.


----------



## superjawes

I'm a fan of mechanical keyboards. I got a Razer Blackwidow (Cherry MX Blue), and the only complaint was the noise. Fast forward a year or so and I discover WASDKeyboards.com, a company that carries dampening rings for Cherry switches. It took some patience to mod the entire board, but the rings completely silenced the bottoming out noise, leaving only the "click" of the switch actuation.

So I bought a Rosewill with Blue switches, added the rings, and now I get mechanical keys at work and at home 
(Side note: much better than the cheapo Dell that I had been using, which looked like it was made in 2001...and had never been cleaned...)

I might consider Red or Black switches if I ever replace the keyboard on my gaming computer, but I still like the tactile feel of my current 'boards.


----------



## Sniping

Topre might be for you. Look out for a cheap used one. Most practical premium keyboard for the workplace and pretty much anywhere else as well. Try the 55g uniform Realforce or the Leopold FC660C (blank keycaps rule!)


----------



## Netforce

I always wondered about the effectiveness of the o-rings to use with my reds. Thinking about getting blues and just using this keyboard at work if it just wasn't so loud when bottoming out. Brought my keyboard once to work and it went fine as I was sitting in the corner of the office but now work right in the middle so would noise is a bit a of concern for me.


----------



## modulor

netforce said:


> I always wondered about the effectiveness of the o-rings to use with my reds. Thinking about getting blues and just using this keyboard at work if it just wasn't so loud when bottoming out. Brought my keyboard once to work and it went fine as I was sitting in the corner of the office but now work right in the middle so would noise is a bit a of concern for me.


 
 Eventually I want to get a Topre for work, but I currently use an MX Red with O-Rings and it's not very loud at all...not any louder than your standard rubber dome anyway.  I ended up adding them to my daily driver at home which is also MX Red since I have open headphones, and it helps reduce the bottom-out noise quite a bit when gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Any of the clicky switches will be much louder even with dampeners, but a board with MX Red, Black or Brown would be idea if you're trying to keep noise down.


----------



## phillyd

I use reds + O-rings and it's like typing on a cloud. If you're a light typer there is virtually no sound.


----------



## Arvan

I also put o-rings on my reds.. Shorter throw with less noise when bottomed out. Feels really nice actually. Worth the fiddly work of putting them on without a keycap remover


----------



## phillyd

arvan said:


> I also put o-rings on my reds.. Shorter throw with less noise when bottomed out. Feels really nice actually. Worth the fiddly work of putting them on without a keycap remover




Yeah it's a great feeling! Very light and gentle.


----------



## superjawes

arvan said:


> I also put o-rings on my reds.. Shorter throw with less noise when bottomed out. Feels really nice actually. Worth the fiddly work of putting them on without a keycap remover


WASD Keyboards

That is partially for a plug (you can get the dampening rings and custom keycaps from them), and partially pointing out that they will also sell you a kycap puller for $6.

Not that I don't admire the effort of modding a mechanical keyboard without one XD


----------



## Sniping

Butter knife works fine for o-ring stuff as well as changing out keycaps if i you don't have a keycap puller.


----------



## Arvan

Im not going to do it again anyways.. A little hard work gives you at least + 15 hifipoints  Oh and btw, get the o-rings of ebay instead. WASD is so darn overpriced!


----------



## Sniping

I just use dental bands instead of orings. I know that there are hardness ratings on orings...but dental bands are a low cost alternative nonetheless.


----------



## phillyd

sniping said:


> I just use dental bands instead of orings. I know that there are hardness ratings on orings...but dental bands are a low cost alternative nonetheless.



I've done dental bands but really it's so much better feeling to spend $7 on some O-rings on Amazon or ebay.


----------



## rawrster

I'm still fairly new in mechanical keyboards so I'm bottoming out  a lot so ordered some o rings. It probably disturbs my roommates when I'm up late so hopefully the o rings will help slightly. As time goes by I'm sure I'll bottom out less.


----------



## Netforce

Installed o-rings to my red switches and noise has been reduced quite a bit. I kinda miss to feel of bottoming out since I got used to it after a year and a half but it is a small grip. The walls in my house are relatively thin and my brother has commented that he hardly notices my keyboard now. In the past he never really did complain much about it unless I had been spamming away at my keys late at night though.


----------



## Sniping

I think that anyone that bottoms out owes it to themselves to get a Topre keyboard. It's a switch that has a force curve similar to a regular keyboard, and bottoming out is the only way to type on it. Don't try to adapt to your mechanical keyboard, I bottom out on all my keyboards. Find a keyboard that fits your typing style instead. You can find used Topre keyboards at a reasonable price and pricing on Realforce keyboards are actually very good at elitekeyboards right now considering the quality of a Realforce keyboard.


----------



## OddE

Hi,
  
 Got a chuckle out of this topic, as my colleagues have considered me to be a bit odd (pun intended) for actually caring about what keyboard I use.
  
 Got two at work - a DAS keyboard Ultimate S (Blue Cherry MX, blank keys) - which I originally purchased as much to stop people from 'borrowing' my keyboard as for the excellent typing comfort. (Worked for a while - until we hired another couple of proficient typists...)
  
 Then I got a Ducky DK9008 Yellow - still with blue MX contacts - the benefit being that I could spot my keyboard from a mile away if somebody had been tempted to ´borrow´mine. (My office was right next to the lab, and we were, for some strange reason, notoriously short on keyboards.)
  
 At home I use my trusty old IBM model M - late eighties vintage, AT originally but an Atmel uC now ensures USB 1.1 compatibility.


----------



## rawrster

Has anyone here ever used a CM Storm Quickfire Stealth? I've been thinking about getting one with red switches for work


----------



## Netforce

CM Storms are great, haven't owned a quickfire stealth but my quickfire pro has worked great for years. You sure about getting a tenkeyless though?


----------



## calipilot227

rawrster said:


> Has anyone here ever used a CM Storm Quickfire Stealth? I've been thinking about getting one with red switches for work


 
  
 I have a Quickfire Rapid that I carry with my laptop, and it's a good little board. Haven't used the Stealth, but CM's build quality is pretty good.


----------



## rawrster

I'd like a keyboard with a minimal footprint. I haven't seen or at least I'm not aware of any smaller footprint keyboards without taking tenkeyless. I would be open to suggestions however.


----------



## Sniping

netforce said:


> CM Storms are great, haven't owned a quickfire stealth but my quickfire pro has worked great for years. You sure about getting a tenkeyless though?


 
 I usually ask, "Are you sure you want a full sized keyboard?"


----------



## mcandmar

Working in IT i've had need to buy in replacement keyboards from time to time and i cant help noticing how cheap and flimsy regular keyboards have become these days.  I only need regular office grade items but most of them are so nasty even the users complain about them.  They either have a horridly vague action, squeak and rattle, or they are so light they try to run away and hide under the monitor as your typing.
  
 Only solution i have found is to pay the premium for genuine HP keyboards, they seem to be the only OEM still making half decent ones.


----------



## Netforce

Love me a number pad, days as a cashier has made it not possible to live without one.
  
 That being said the cm storm tk looks rather compact and still has a number pad along arrow and page keys which is neat.
  
 If you want to go hardcore barely any keyboard check out the poker 2, 60% keyboards always struck me as cool to have but a bit impractical for my needs.


----------



## Pudu

I have a TK - tried it for one evening and will be getting rid of it. For some reason they thought it clever to paint the plate a light colour (in the case of mine, white). All it does is make the LED light bounce up around the outside of the caps resulting in pretty awful glare. 

Also have a Poker 2 for gaming. I thought it would be perfect, but I still find myself needing the function and arrow keys more than I realized. So that's being replaced with a Ducky TKL. 

I agree about a tenkey pad. I use a Leopold FC660 and have a tenkeypad that sits out of the way. I hate using the number row, and this makes for a perfect setup (for me).


----------



## phillyd

netforce said:


> CM Storms are great, haven't owned a quickfire stealth but my quickfire pro has worked great for years. You sure about getting a tenkeyless though?




I'll never get a TK again.


----------



## docBliny

I've gone for the MS Ergo 4000 for both home and office.
  
 On a related note, does anyone use a walking desk, and (to keep this on topic) if so, what type of keyboard do you use/recommend?
  
 //TB


----------



## rawrster

I was thinking using a tkl and having a number pad somewhere to the side would be cool but I'm thinking more of a minimalistic keyboard as that might work better since it is for work and I realized that I do use spread sheets and such a lot so a separate number pad might not be the best idea. Something like the CM QuickFire Stealth TK would have been nice but I don't see it available anywhere. The low end Ducky Zero DK2108 with the red switch is available at my local microcenter and seeing as it would be used mostly for work I don't need anything fancy or extra like progammable keys or backlit keys. A usb port would be nice but not necessary I guess.


----------



## modulor

rawrster said:


> I was thinking using a tkl and having a number pad somewhere to the side would be cool but I'm thinking more of a minimalistic keyboard as that might work better since it is for work and I realized that I do use spread sheets and such a lot so a separate number pad might not be the best idea. Something like the CM QuickFire Stealth TK would have been nice but I don't see it available anywhere. The low end Ducky Zero DK2108 with the red switch is available at my local microcenter and seeing as it would be used mostly for work I don't need anything fancy or extra like progammable keys or backlit keys. A usb port would be nice but not necessary I guess.


 
 Yeah, you'll probably want a TKL at least for the dedicated arrow pad and editing/function keys, and you can always throw in an external keypad.  For ergonomics, I like to have the mouse in-between the TKL and the keypad for better ergonomics.  I've got a Quickfire Rapid (modified, of course) and it's a well build board and uses Costar stabilizers (recommended) and has the same OEM as Filco (and is essentially the non-stealth version of what you're looking for).  Microcenter should have the QFR or at least be able to get one in stock for you, I got mine on Amazon but I have seen them there.  The MX-Red Stealth is currently on Amazon for $90 but the Rapid can typically be had for a bit less.


----------



## Pudu

rawrster said:


> I was thinking using a tkl and having a number pad somewhere to the side would be cool but I'm thinking more of a minimalistic keyboard as that might work better since it is for work and I realized that I do use spread sheets and such a lot so a separate number pad might not be the best idea. Something like the CM QuickFire Stealth TK would have been nice but I don't see it available anywhere. The low end Ducky Zero DK2108 with the red switch is available at my local microcenter and seeing as it would be used mostly for work I don't need anything fancy or extra like progammable keys or backlit keys. A usb port would be nice but not necessary I guess.




I totally recommend you pursue that. I've that kind of setup and find it the best computer arrangement I've ever used. My keyboard keeps the arrow keys (with _home_ etc. just modifiers of the arrow keys) but ditches the others. And the tenkey pad is great for spreadsheets and calculations but isn't in the way when I don't need it. 








docbliny said:


> I've gone for the MS Ergo 4000 for both home and office.
> 
> On a related note, does anyone use a walking desk, and (to keep this on topic) if so, what type of keyboard do you use/recommend?
> 
> //TB





My wife uses a standing desk with MS Natural keyboard at work and likes it a lot. But as for walking desks; how the hell anyone can type while walking on a treadmill is beyond me. Besides raising the obvious metaphors of sweatshops and grindstones, doesn't it put stupid amounts of pressure and stress on your wrists?


----------



## PanzerFreak

I can tell I've been researching keyboard pianos and real pianos for way to long as I thought this thread was about those...haha.


----------



## modulor

panzerfreak said:


> I can tell I've been researching keyboard pianos and real pianos for way to long as I thought this thread was about those...haha.


 
 It would kind of make sense on this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 crazier things have happened!


----------



## rawrster

I ended up not going for a tkl keyboard like originally planned but rather got the Ducky Zero DK2108 with the red switch. It's a plain looking keyboard with no real bells and whistles compared to the gaming keyboards out there. It's a pretty minimalistic keyboard that looks like an ordinary keyboard you get with a computer purchase but i think this will work out good for work. It comes with a calculator button which will be useful as I'm using that a lot. There's a lot of weight to it as it's a good amount heavier than my K70.
  
 Either way for under $100 I can't complain too much.


----------



## Hawkinsman07

Typing on my Das Keyboard Ultimate with Cherry Brown Keys. 
  
 I love it, I've written probably about 100 pages worth of manuscript on it and its so very smooth. It's a dust and finger-print magnet though!


----------



## Pudu

rawrster said:


> I ended up not going for a tkl keyboard like originally planned but rather got the Ducky Zero DK2108 with the red switch. It's a plain looking keyboard with no real bells and whistles compared to the gaming keyboards out there. It's a pretty minimalistic keyboard that looks like an ordinary keyboard you get with a computer purchase but i think this will work out good for work. It comes with a calculator button which will be useful as I'm using that a lot. There's a lot of weight to it as it's a good amount heavier than my K70.
> 
> Either way for under $100 I can't complain too much.




Nice.

Truthfully the gaming style keyboards waste a lot of resources on lighting modes that you try once as soon as you get it, and then never use them again. If I didn't often game in a dark room, I'd never even bother with a backlit keyboard - you usually make a sacrifice on keycaps when you go backlit.

Agree the calculator button is nice. I had to resort to AutoHotKey to do the same with my setup.


----------



## mcandmar

pudu said:


> Nice.
> 
> Truthfully the gaming style keyboards waste a lot of resources on lighting modes that you try once as soon as you get it, and then never use them again. If I didn't often game in a dark room, I'd never even bother with a backlit keyboard - you usually make a sacrifice on keycaps when you go backlit.


 
  
 I have a Corsair K95 that lets you configure profiles for back lighting where you can select which keys to illuminate, and the brightness of them. My default profile = all off, pointless feature.


----------



## rawrster

My K70 has a button that has different intensities of the backlight where one option is off. It's usually on off but sometimes I use it an can be useful when my room light is off.


----------



## phillyd

I like the look of backlit keyboards with thick PBT caps. Nice underglow to the board.

Something kinda like this:


----------



## devouringone3

Ducky are still taunting us (or taunting/taunted me) to buy full keyboards just to get the thick PBT keycaps they come with.
  
 My second Topre (out of two, I swear) in this thread:


----------



## zennoukinkai

I have a Steelseries APEX. Haven't really liked mechanical for some reason, and really like a lower profile rubber dome.


----------



## treal512

I'm a little late to the party, but I love my CM TK Stealth. I'm fairly biased though as it is my first mech keyboard.


----------



## Folex

I'm trying to find what I thought was a simple keyboard but its becoming impossible to find.   Full mx cherry black keyboard with the keys all blacked out. I don't need lights, volume gauge or anything fancy. 
  
 This is perfect minus the fact they don't offer mx black.
  

  
 Edit: it doesn't even have to be blacked out. Just a full sized mx black keyboard would work.


----------



## superjawes

folex said:


> I'm trying to find what I thought was a simple keyboard but its becoming impossible to find.   Full mx cherry black keyboard with the keys all blacked out. I don't need lights, volume gauge or anything fancy.
> 
> This is perfect minus the fact they don't offer mx black.
> 
> ...


WASDKeyboards has options.

You might also want to check out a Rosewill model.


----------



## Folex

Rosewell's are micro usb out which are notorious for shorting out. WASD is out of stock on black switchs. Das keyboards don't offer black. Any other ideas ?


----------



## superjawes

The only issue I've heard of with the Rosewill is that if you abuse the micro USB port, you can break the solder joints. You could also email WASD and ask them if/when they'll get black switches back in stock.


----------



## Sniping

If you want something cheap I know that Thermaltake offers MX Black keyboards for pretty cheap. I've seen them as low as $35 before so it will be a lot cheaper than buying a Das 4 or WASD keyboard, both of which aren't worth it imo.


----------



## Folex

sniping said:


> If you want something cheap I know that Thermaltake offers MX Black keyboards for pretty cheap. I've seen them as low as $35 before so it will be a lot cheaper than buying a Das 4 or WASD keyboard, both of which aren't worth it imo.


 
  
 Link ?


----------



## Sniping

Oh, I guess they're discontinued now. That was fast.
  
 Anyways, you can try this Rosewill one instead, they have pretty good keyboards. You can buy blank keycaps for pretty cheap though, so don't worry about that. TKL sets will cost around $10 or so. 
 http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-RK-9000BL/dp/B005QW1UME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400654840&sr=8-1&keywords=mx+black


----------



## Folex

sniping said:


> Oh, I guess they're discontinued now. That was fast.
> 
> Anyways, you can try this Rosewill one instead, they have pretty good keyboards. You can buy blank keycaps for pretty cheap though, so don't worry about that. TKL sets will cost around $10 or so.
> http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-RK-9000BL/dp/B005QW1UME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400654840&sr=8-1&keywords=mx+black


 
  
 If you read the reviews on that keyboard you'll see a lot of people having issue with the micro usb and it shorting.


----------



## superjawes

folex said:


> If you read the reviews on that keyboard you'll see a lot of people having issue with the micro usb and it shorting.


It's actually not a short. The issue is the solder joints breaking, which prevents a solid connection. (A short circuit is when you create an unintended, low-resistance connection between a voltage source and ground).

If you'd be willing to pay the WASD or Das price, then you could easily afford a different cable to prevent the issue from happening.

By the way, is there a reason you need Black switches and not Red ones? I kow the Reds are lighter, but they are still linear (compared to the tactile response of Blue and Brown switches).

EDIT: PS, this is where I first heard of the Rosewill issue. It's a good read to understand exactly what the issue is. The OP will still recommend the Rosewill models, just FYI.


----------



## Folex

Going by what I know mini-usb isn't the best connection to begin with. So its not so much the cable its the physical port. I can't recall how many phones I've had that broke using micro and mini usb. So with that said there is some merit to what they have said. To me mx red switches are trash. When I've used them I thought the keyboard was broken due to the keys bottoming out all the time. With black there is a good springy feel that allows you to easily double tap without bottoming out. The tactile switches I don't like because the sound gets picked up when I'm on skype. 
  
 By the looks of it I might have to get the rosewell and solder/2 part epoxy a custom cable onto it.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

folex said:


> Going by what I know mini-usb isn't the best connection to begin with. So its not so much the cable its the physical port. I can't recall how many phones I've had that broke using micro and mini usb. So with that said there is some merit to what they have said. To me mx red switches are trash. When I've used them I thought the keyboard was broken due to the keys bottoming out all the time. With black there is a good springy feel that allows you to easily double tap without bottoming out. The tactile switches I don't like because the sound gets picked up when I'm on skype.
> 
> By the looks of it I might have to get the rosewell and solder/2 part epoxy a custom cable onto it.


yeah a lot of people do that on filcos so if you have any trouble there's a large base of people who can help on deskthority and geekhack along with us.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

folex said:


> I'm trying to find what I thought was a simple keyboard but its becoming impossible to find.   Full mx cherry black keyboard with the keys all blacked out. I don't need lights, volume gauge or anything fancy.
> 
> This is perfect minus the fact they don't offer mx black.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Folex,
  
 sorry if this has been suggested before, but what about the Steelseries 6GV2?
  
 http://steelseries.com/products/keyboards/steelseries-6gv2
  
  
 Simple, understated, no fancy lights and MX Blacks. They were my previous keyboard before the Das which I currently have. 
 They're considered a gaming keyboard, but it's designed so that it will fit right in an office/professional environment.
  
 However, like the das, the white lettering on the keys do fade, after use.


----------



## Pudu

I think I've recently had keyboards from 5 different manufacturers and I think all of them used mini-usb. I wouldn't lose too much sleep over that aspect.


Have a browse here - mechanicalkeyboards MXblack


----------



## Astropin

Logitech K740 illuminated. Great keyboard.


----------



## Sniping

folex said:


> If you read the reviews on that keyboard you'll see a lot of people having issue with the micro usb and it shorting.


 
 The same applies with all other keyboards that have detachable cables. Mini USB is weak in general. I wouldn't read the newegg reviews by the way, there are very very few people that actually know what they're talking about. If you're afraid of breaking the mini usb connection, buy a mini usb male to mini usb female cable, you can connect it to your keyboard permanently so you'll connect/disconnect your cable with the female mini usb end of the cable. This means that you're putting wear on the $3 cable, instead of the connection on the keyboard.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I almost forgot this entire forum section existed, let alone this thread.
  
 Now that I remember, I suppose this is the best place in all of Head-Fi to bring up my latest finds:
  

  
 Under $4 for both of 'em, and one of them was a highly-sought-after tenkeyless Space Saver model!
  
 I don't like how the full-size one's hard-wired with a flimsy cable instead of a sturdy, detachable SDL cable, though. It's fairly common on the '90s Lexmark-built ones, though a few still have detachable SDL cables while retaining the drainage channels, blue/silver IBM badge and single-piece keycaps.


----------



## modulor

namelesspfg said:


> I almost forgot this entire forum section existed, let alone this thread.
> 
> Now that I remember, I suppose this is the best place in all of Head-Fi to bring up my latest finds:
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, SOOO lucky on that Space Saver!


----------



## treal512

namelesspfg said:


> I almost forgot this entire forum section existed, let alone this thread.
> 
> Now that I remember, I suppose this is the best place in all of Head-Fi to bring up my latest finds:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice. Where did you find them?


----------



## NamelessPFG

I don't even remember exactly where, but it was a local shop in Georgia and NOT a major, widespread chain like Goodwill.

Thrift stores are mostly misses, but sometimes you might get a nice old mech board or two. That's how I got another full-size Lexmark Model M (since sold) and an unpictured Model M2 that needs recapping and a spring replacement, alongside some other odd boards like a pair of BTC 5339 foam-and-foil capacitive boards, some Wang board with a great clicky feel but crappy controller that cam't keep up with my typing, and the usual Dell AT101Ws. (Those AT101W boards would see more use if the key matrix didn't fail some important key combos.)


----------



## mamamia88

Ugly?  yes but, I wouldn't use any other keyboard.


----------



## NamelessPFG

mamamia88 said:


> Ugly?  yes but, I wouldn't use any other keyboard.


 

 I remember seeing those boards all over the place in the late 1990s!
  
 If Microsoft didn't cheap out with rubber domes, I might consider one since that sculpted design was pretty nice, but for me, it's mechanical or go home.


----------



## Sniping

Yeah, I know some guys that used to only use the Microsoft Ergonomic keyboards, then he got a mechanical keyboard and realized that there are mechanical ergonomic keyboards...You should just stick with your Microsoft keyboard


----------



## moedawg140

I still adore my discontinued Logitech DiNovo Edge keyboard.  It is very thin, and has a trackpad on it, so I never use a dedicated mouse unless I need to plug in a dedicated PS/2 mouse onto a legacy mainboard if I'm repairing a client/friend's computer.  I would post the link and/or a picture of it, but I don't have the rights to do either yet.  They were very pricey at $200 new, but they can be had for a little bit cheaper now via the various e-commerce websites.


----------



## Folex

I feel OG with my keyboard. I've been using for the past 7 years. Its the keyboard from a $300 bundle compaq desktop. The funny thing is every other aspect of my computer is expensive.


----------



## Xpresser

Right now, and for the past few years, I've been using a G11 by Logitech...
  

  
  
 Waiting for my Code TKL Green Cherry Mechanical to arrive via UPS. Simple, compact and loads of clicky goodness...


----------



## dizzyorange

Are there any unlabeled keyboards with cherry blue switches besides the Das Keyboard brand?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

dizzyorange said:


> Are there any unlabeled keyboards with cherry blue switches besides the Das Keyboard brand?


Ducky has the labeling only on the bottom and on the PCB.


----------



## Xpresser

dizzyorange said:


> Are there any unlabeled keyboards with cherry blue switches besides the Das Keyboard brand?


 
  
 Does it have to bee 100% unlabeled? Filco has a design I really like where the keys are printed on the side rather than the top...
  

  
 They also have it in TKL (tenkeyless). But Filco doesn't do backlighting. Cooler Master also has a design similar to this called the Quick Fire Stealth.


----------



## barihunk

dizzyorange said:


> Are there any unlabeled keyboards with cherry blue switches besides the Das Keyboard brand?


 
WASD keyboards has virtually no branding and you can customize the key layout to your exact specifications


----------



## dizzyorange

Whoa that's the first time I've seen WASD keyboards, that's neat!


----------



## dizzyorange

Hmm I wasn't aware that there were cherry green's.  I had settled on blues because I like the click with some resistance, but it seems the greens are like blues with more resistance?  Has anyone tried both blues and greens?


----------



## dizzyorange

Anyone have a custom WASD keyboard that wants to share their layout?  I'm designing one and am looking for ideas


----------



## Xpresser

Yes...greens are blues w more resistance. I grabbed a cherry switch tester from Cooler Master so that I could sample all the switches and see which one I preferred. I was going to go for brown but the more I played with the tester the more I liked the green. The tester costs $15 but you get a coupon in which you can apply $15 to the purchase of a Cooler Master keyboard. 

www.cmstore-usa.com/mechanical-key-switch-demo-board/


----------



## Netforce

I've been running with cherry reds for few years now and it has been working out great. Not a big fan of black or green switches, black switches felt too stiff and greens a lot more so. Personally I plan on getting that corsair rgb keyboard in July/August with blues.


----------



## Xpresser

netforce said:


> I've been running with cherry reds for few years now and it has been working out great. Not a big fan of black or green switches, black switches felt too stiff and greens a lot more so. Personally I plan on getting that corsair rgb keyboard in July/August with blues.




Yeah that RGB by Corsair looks sweet. I bet it will be $299 at least though.


----------



## dizzyorange

xpresser said:


> Yes...greens are blues w more resistance. I grabbed a cherry switch tester from Cooler Master so that I could sample all the switches and see which one I preferred. I was going to go for brown but the more I played with the tester the more I liked the green. The tester costs $15 but you get a coupon in which you can apply $15 to the purchase of a Cooler Master keyboard.
> 
> www.cmstore-usa.com/mechanical-key-switch-demo-board/


 
  
 Cool that sounds like it might be more of a typewriter feel which is what I like.  I think I'll go with the Greens.  
  
 EDIT: I ended up going with the company's signature scheme, like the minimalist look.


----------



## Netforce

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/company/press-release/corsair-launches-worlds-first-cherry-mx-rgb-gaming-keyboards

No worries it is $170! Least for the k70 edition.


----------



## Xpresser

netforce said:


> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/company/press-release/corsair-launches-worlds-first-cherry-mx-rgb-gaming-keyboards
> 
> No worries it is $170! Least for the k70 edition.


 
  
 Very doable (word?)


----------



## Xpresser

dizzyorange said:


> Cool that sounds like it might be more of a typewriter feel which is what I like.  I think I'll go with the Greens.
> 
> EDIT: I ended up going with the company's signature scheme, like the minimalist look.


 
  
 Very nice! The force must be with you in the typing skills department.  Regarding green switches...some are reporting that they think they are too stiff. Clear seems to be gaining popularity right now. Clear is a stiffer brown. Here is a list of the more popular cherry switches and their accompanying "g force". As you can see the Greens are quite a bit stiffer...
  

*Blue – 50g Force – Audible Click, Tactile Bump*
*Brown – 45g Force – Tactile Bump*
*Red – 45g Force – Smooth/Linear*
*Green – 80g Force – Audible Click, Tactile Bump*
*Clear – 55g Force – Tactile Bump*
*Black – 60g Force – Smooth, Linear*

 What CM says about the greens....
  
*" One of the rarest switches available, the Cherry MX Greens can best be described as Blues with a bit more resistance. Still classified as a “typist switch,” it has grown within the enthusiast community as the holy grail of Cherry MX switches. The only switch that can require a “break in period” due to the stiffer nature, they become a dream to use once your fingers have adjusted to increased weight. 

Cherry MX Greens were originally intended for the spacebar on Cherry MX Blue keyboards and were never mass produced – until now. "*


----------



## Sniping

Clear isn't just a stiffer brown! It's also more tactile. Most keyboard enthusiasts prefer clear switches because they can put a lightweight spring similar to the weight of a brown switch into the clear switch and create a more tactile version of the brown. This is called ergo-clear and it's one of the most popular switches among keyboard enthusiasts, the second most popular switch I see is vintage lubed blacks, also with a spring swap. 
  
 If you guys want really baller keycaps, check out GMK Dolch! http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=58608.0
 If you're on a budget, Tai Hao keycaps are cheaper and better quality than WASD keycaps, which material-wise are the worst aftermarket keycaps you can get despite some customization options. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=58110.0


----------



## Xpresser

sniping said:


> Clear isn't just a stiffer brown! It's also more tactile. Most keyboard enthusiasts prefer clear switches because they can put a lightweight spring similar to the weight of a brown switch into the clear switch and create a more tactile version of the brown. This is called ergo-clear and it's one of the most popular switches among keyboard enthusiasts, the second most popular switch I see is vintage lubed blacks, also with a spring swap.
> 
> If you guys want really baller keycaps, check out GMK Dolch! http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=58608.0
> If you're on a budget, Tai Hao keycaps are cheaper and better quality than WASD keycaps, which material-wise are the worst aftermarket keycaps you can get despite some customization options. http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=58110.0




Awesome info...thanks!


----------



## Folex

Has anyone seen/heard of this company ?  http://www.5megamall.com/product_detail.php?id=SKU079481&item_name=AJAZZ%20AM80-3000%20Multimedia%20Mechanical%20Keyboard-Cherry%20MX%20Black%20Switch&search_param=Computer%20&%20NetworkingKeyboards%20&%20Mouse>Mechanical%20Gaming%20Keyboard#large_image_8
  
 I kind of like the looks of this keyboard.


----------



## Xpresser

Ok please stop posting all these keyboards that I never knew about. My payment card is getting warm and everytime I go to one of these websites and start looking at the keyboards my wife from somewhere behind me simply states, "um no!"


----------



## Sniping

folex said:


> Has anyone seen/heard of this company ?  http://www.5megamall.com/product_detail.php?id=SKU079481&item_name=AJAZZ%20AM80-3000%20Multimedia%20Mechanical%20Keyboard-Cherry%20MX%20Black%20Switch&search_param=Computer%20&%20NetworkingKeyboards%20&%20Mouse>Mechanical%20Gaming%20Keyboard#large_image_8
> 
> I kind of like the looks of this keyboard.


 
 Don't go with small brands that you haven't heard of. The smallest I would go are companies like Keycool and HPE, but don't blindly buy a new keyboard because a quality keyboard is quite inexpensive.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

MX Greens are my favorite switch, so much better than blue, they're great, I just realized I never sold them so that means that I'll put them in sometime soon. I also just got in something I've been waiting for for a while, color changing LEDs for my mouse, putting them in tonight, also, the anker vertical mouse is great, I just replaced all the switches to omrons I harvested from old mouses I got from my school last week, even the weird 90° ones.


----------



## Xpresser

gopanthersgo1 said:


> MX Greens are my favorite switch, so much better than blue, they're great, I just realized I never sold them so that means that I'll put them in sometime soon. I also just got in something I've been waiting for for a while, color changing LEDs for my mouse, putting them in tonight, also, the anker vertical mouse is great, I just replaced all the switches to omrons I harvested from old mouses I got from my school last week, even the weird 90° ones.


 
  
 I bought a Cooler Master Sentinel Advance mouse a few years ago and it's been great. Can change the color of multiple LED's in the mouse (8 colors) and pick different lighting patterns. All done through software...


----------



## gopanthersgo1

xpresser said:


> I bought a Cooler Master Sentinel Advance mouse a few years ago and it's been great. Can change the color of multiple LED's in the mouse (8 colors) and pick different lighting patterns. All done through software...


nice. I forgot to say that my mouse is vertical, I'll post a video of it sometime late tomorrow with the LEDs, it's pretty cool, I love it, so comfy.


----------



## 214324

KUL ES-87 is a very drool worthy keyboard right now. I wanted a WASD V2 or V2 CODE but the KUL is really really nice. The case looks much nicer than the WASD V2 IMO and this thing is even more solid than a Filco (build quality is amazing, doesn't have creaking issues like Filcos). Also no pinging issues like the V2 or Filcos. Those unhappy w/ Cherry stabilizers should just clip them (search clipped cherry stabs).
  
 Only other competitive TKL mechanical would be the Leopold FC750R I guess but it's hard to get Leopold mechs in the states now IIRC.
  
 Really sad to see Filco and Leopold leave the US (The Keyboard Co imports Filcos via Amazon but those boards cost $180+). You could argue Filco TKLs are still being sold in America since the QFR is also made by Costar, I guess.


----------



## NamelessPFG

sniping said:


> Clear isn't just a stiffer brown! It's also more tactile. Most keyboard enthusiasts prefer clear switches because they can put a lightweight spring similar to the weight of a brown switch into the clear switch and create a more tactile version of the brown. This is called ergo-clear and it's one of the most popular switches among keyboard enthusiasts, the second most popular switch I see is vintage lubed blacks, also with a spring swap.


 
  
 I'll be blunt and say that the Clears are what the Browns *should've* been. The former is tactile; the latter is practically linear, and I don't like linear.
  
 Haven't tried ergo-Clears yet, but stock Clears make my fave non-buckling-spring switch thus far.


----------



## dizzyorange

xpresser said:


> Very nice! The force must be with you in the typing skills department.  Regarding green switches...some are reporting that they think they are too stiff. Clear seems to be gaining popularity right now. Clear is a stiffer brown. Here is a list of the more popular cherry switches and their accompanying "g force". As you can see the Greens are quite a bit stiffer...
> 
> 
> *Blue – 50g Force – Audible Click, Tactile Bump*
> ...


 
  I got my cherry green WASD today and it seriously kicks some ass.  Despite the 80g, they don't feel heavy to me.  I don't think they are heavier than typical throw-in rubber dome keyboards.  Only the shift key on this particular keyboard is slightly heavy.  Other than that, it's perfect.  Feels like a typewriter with super light keys.


----------



## superjawes

namelesspfg said:


> I'll be blunt and say that the Clears are what the Browns *should've* been. The former is tactile; the latter is practically linear, and I don't like linear.
> 
> Haven't tried ergo-Clears yet, but stock Clears make my fave non-buckling-spring switch thus far.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt that way about Browns. I don't have a problem with linear switches, but if the switch is purportedly tactile, I expect to notice the bump.


----------



## Xpresser

dizzyorange said:


> I got my cherry green WASD today and it seriously kicks some ass.  Despite the 80g, they don't feel heavy to me.  I don't think they are heavier than typical throw-in rubber dome keyboards.  Only the shift key on this particular keyboard is slightly heavy.  Other than that, it's perfect.  Feels like a typewriter with super light keys.


 
  
 Been using my Code TKL greens KB for a few weeks now....LOVE IT. Took just a few days to get use to the stiffness of the greens but after that....pure typing bliss!


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

Ordered a Corsair K70 and 30 minutes they shipped it. I had changed my mind once I started to read that people have returned the damned thing 2-5 times also getting LED failures. 
  
 I think I'm going to go with a Cooler Master keyboard (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129024) , unless anyone here can suggest me good keyboards for $129 and under.


----------



## Netforce

Cooler master mechanical are nice, older models needed some force to actually plug them in and more than a few people returned them thinking they were doa. Believe they have been changed or part of the manual says to keep pushing until you hear a click or both. Anyway found it pretty funny. I am pretty happy with my cooler master keyboard if you really are interested about getting it. I've had a few friends that have gotten the corsair keyboards and none of them have had led failure issues.


fuzziekiwi said:


> Ordered a Corsair K70 and 30 minutes they shipped it. I had changed my mind once I started to read that people have returned the damned thing 2-5 times also getting LED failures.
> 
> I think I'm going to go with a Cooler Master keyboard (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129024) , unless anyone here can suggest me good keyboards for $129 and under.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

netforce said:


> Cooler master mechanical are nice, older models needed some force to actually plug them in and more than a few people returned them thinking they were doa. Believe they have been changed or part of the manual says to keep pushing until you hear a click or both. Anyway found it pretty funny. I am pretty happy with my cooler master keyboard if you really are interested about getting it. I've had a few friends that have gotten the corsair keyboards and none of them have had led failure issues.
> 
> 
> fuzziekiwi said:
> ...


 I dunno I guess I'll keep it. I will raise hell if they don't pay for shipping it for warranty if it does break.


----------



## AladdinSane

No probs with my K70 but only had it a month.


----------



## dclaz

I was pretty keen on the K70 till I read about the LED faults. I still _want_ it, but I figure I'll continue looking for some that is perfect.


----------



## Blisse

I have a CODE tenkeyless with Clears, a Razer BlackWidow 2013 with Blues and a Noppoo Choc Mini with Browns. What to get next? I'm thinking Topre, but which one...


----------



## punchkid

Just finished building my ergodox http://i.imgur.com/kExk9N7.jpg
 Quite happy with the result. Altough I am struggling adjusting to the matrix layout. Only on the second day so far tough. So hoping I will have it down by the end of the week 
 Edit: Forgot to add, I built it with mx clears and I really like them. And no noise comaplaints from coworkers yet. Like I got with the blues


----------



## kaixax555

Using a Rosewill RK-9000RE right now...
  
 I like red switches, they have just the amount of pressure I like and are relatively silent (compared to the blue switches) too


----------



## dclaz

What are the keys on Ducky keyboards like? The paint on the backlit WASD + shift keys has totally worn off my MS Sidewinder X4.


----------



## WDP1308

Using a Das Keyboard Ultimate S blue switch at the moment. Been thinking about adding a red switch filco or ducky to my collection for a quieter solution, blues make a bit of noise while hammering away at type racer at night.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Currently having a Filco BLACK with Brown switch. I think I may buy a red switch Filco, these are better for gaming.


----------



## Dimitris

IBM Model M. Best $30 I have spent in years!


----------



## mcandmar

dimitris said:


> IBM Model M. Best $30 I have spent in years!


 
  
 Brings back fond memories, those things were built like a brick ****house.  I just couldn't live without the windows key


----------



## bangraman

mcandmar said:


> Brings back fond memories, those things were built like a brick ****house.  I just couldn't live without the windows key


 
  
 Also one of the fastest ways to RSI...


----------



## nepherte

Filco Majestouch 2 with blue switches:


----------



## Kliesen

What's the deal with MX Clears being such a pain to get? I had to order my keyboard all the way from USA to get my hands on those.


----------



## Planar_head

I just bought a CM Quickfire TK with MX Green switches. The Green switches are not very good for double tapping, but they're the best typing switches I've used, right up there with the Model M, though I think the Model M has longer switch throws. Definitely heavier than MX Blues, which is exactly what I wanted! Also, the keyboard is very compact, fits right above my Asus G51 laptop's keyboard. The backlight is atomically bright at full tilt. I love the combo number pad and key pad... that's the real star of the keyboard. Super thick, high quality feeling USB cable.
  
 The only real problem I have with it is that there are some drivers that need to be installed before the keyboard is usable, which is somewhat annoying if you're using public computers and this keyboard.


----------



## punchkid

kliesen said:


> What's the deal with MX Clears being such a pain to get? I had to order my keyboard all the way from USA to get my hands on those.



 


I have no idea, I had the same problem. When I decided to build myself an ergodox the problem went away though =)
Edit: Ordered from the US ofc...


----------



## Folex

I have one of those 4 mx key testers and I've been playing with it for almost a year. Still to this day I have no idea what color I want. I know blue is absolutely out of the question because of the noise. I keep going back and forth between red with the ring and black without. Brown doesn't seem that great to me. I see people mentioning other colors.
  
 With that said what color is best to type with since I do probably 80% typing.


----------



## WDP1308

folex said:


> With that said what color is best to type with since I do probably 80% typing.


 
 I use blues with the o-ring mod to reduce the noise level, it's tolerable. If not blues I would go with reds, just my personal preference however.


----------



## Pudu

For a mainly typing board, consider looking at Topre options. I have a brown TKL gaming board, but for pure typing my 65% topre board is so, so, so much better.


----------



## Blisse

my code keyboard with pbt caps :3


----------



## kaixax555

wdp1308 said:


> I use blues with the o-ring mod to reduce the noise level, it's tolerable. If not blues I would go with reds, just my personal preference however.




I support this too, I think blues are excellent for mainly typing, but the reds are excellent too


----------



## punchkid

folex said:


> I have one of those 4 mx key testers and I've been playing with it for almost a year. Still to this day I have no idea what color I want. I know blue is absolutely out of the question because of the noise. I keep going back and forth between red with the ring and black without. Brown doesn't seem that great to me. I see people mentioning other colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Clears are the best for typing imo. The "new" green ones are apparently also very nice if you like the old IBM keyboards.


----------



## Kirischum

Use to like using supposed gaming keyboards.. Razer..Steelseries etc.. but made the switch to Mechanical and never looked back.
  
 Keyboard i use at home: Topre Realforce 104-UBDK ( keyboardgasm!!, whether be it working away or gaming )
 Keyboard in the office: Filco Majestouch Ninja (Cherry MX Blue keycaps)
  
 Topre feels..soo..goood.. 
  
 Other keyboards i use: Happy Hacking Professional II - Non Printed Edition.. (These are sick..very mobile as well, my keyboard when i travel with a labtop and i need to do heavy typing, also good to amaze friends/coworkers with your leet typing skills as its not printed )


----------



## Folex

Anyone know where to get semi-clear (translucent) keycaps?   I can find factory keyboards with them but I need the numpad which for whatever reason doesn't exist on alot of mx keyboards. 
  
 Would be perfect if it had a numpad


----------



## Kirischum

folex said:


> Anyone know where to get semi-clear (translucent) keycaps?   I can find factory keyboards with them but I need the numpad which for whatever reason doesn't exist on alot of mx keyboards.
> 
> Would be perfect if it had a numpad


 
  
 Entire set of 104 semi-transparent keys.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/KBC-Semi-Clear-ABS-104-Keyset-Cherry-MX-Keycaps-/330853929008?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4d086e5030
 You can find some here.. http://www.maxkeyboard.com/clear-translucent-cherry-mx-blank-keycap-set-for-esc-w-a-s-d-or-e-s-d-f-and-arrow-keys.html
 Also search for WASD keyboards , you can custom caps there with your ow design.
  
 Hmm i never had problems finding full-sized keyboards over here..just dont get tenkeyless edition ...


----------



## Netforce

Got a corsair rgb with blue switches, to those thinking about getting one I would advise waiting until corsair fixes some qc issues. Friend got his today and a third of his keys are mushy and are more like browns than like blues. Took a look at the corsair forums and it doesn't look like an uncommon issue where the blues are more like browns.
  
 Software also isn't the best, it is rather slow and has froze quite a bit on me and when it does the lighting effects stop. Restarting the program doesn't always fix it as well. Had to unplug and plug the keyboard a few times to get the software to realized the keyboard was plugged in and the color effects would happen again.
  
 Overall I am pretty mixed about the corsair rgb for me. Switches for me feel tad inconsistent, software takes some getting used to and is buggy, plugging this keyboard into some of my usb 3.0 ports bugs out the keyboard and the light effects won't work in the ports. The color changing aspect is really nice looking and everyone I've shown likes it. If qc was better and software was improved this would be a really great keyboard but right now after cost me nearly $200 I am debating whether to return it.


----------



## M3NTAL

I'm lost looking for a keyboard with all the features I would like - can someone help me out here?
  
 I would like something pretty much like the Das Keyboard 4 professional with back lighting.  So - tenkey, single usb, 2 port usb hub, mechanical, dedicated media controls, no macro keys, detachable wrist rest.   I'm thinking it doesn't exist and to either just get the DK4 or wait and see if the EVGA board comes out anytime soon.


----------



## Sniping

The upcoming Ducky Shine 4 should be right up your alley.


----------



## M3NTAL

@Sniping,   Thank you for the suggestion! That does look nice, but I don't see a USB hub / pass through.


----------



## Folex

For media controls do you need pause, stop etc or just volume up, down and mute ?


----------



## M3NTAL

I would appreciate all of them, but open to looking at other options.


----------



## Folex

This is how I have mine setup. 
  
 I use a program called Sharpkeys that allows me to edit any key to do anything.
  
 So I changed page up/down to volume up and down and then changed home and ins to the page up and down. I made my pause key into mute. If you go with a numpad you can have the enter + and - into volume up, down and mute.
  
 too lazy to grab my camera so this was done with my cellphone


----------



## M3NTAL

Cool idea! Thank you for that suggestion.


----------



## punchkid

Pretty happy with how my ergo dox and o2 came out. Just wish I would Have bought the red M4U2 instead of the black one.


----------



## Xpresser

punchkid said:


> Pretty happy with how my ergo dox and o2 came out. Just wish I would Have bought the red M4U2 instead of the black one.


 
  
  
 You must have HUGE and STRANGE looking hands.  Visiting from another world?


----------



## Sniping

The full hand red looks sweet!
  
 I was afraid to get full hand when I got my ErgoDox because I heard a lot of people were used to the feel. They certainly look the best though.


----------



## WDP1308

punchkid said:


>





> That's awesome, plus their not connected so those of us with a broad shoulders don't have to warp our arms into such painful positions to get hand placement correct. Bonus, it utilizes mechanical switches. Will definitely be looking into this.





>





>


----------



## punchkid

Yeh, the ability to choose what kind of switches I wanted was the biggest reason why I chose the ergo dox. I also happen to like the split design. Used a microsoft keyboard that was split for several years. Does wonders for your touch typing. 
Another cool thing with the ergo dox is the ability to change the keyboard layout to whatever you wanted to be, and you can have several layers with different setups that you can change between with the click of a button.


----------



## WDP1308

punchkid said:


> Another cool thing with the ergo dox is the ability to change the keyboard layout to whatever you wanted to be, and you can have several layers with different setups that you can change between with the click of a button.


 
 So basically I'm free to set up and customize layers for whatever purposes I need? I type in Dvorak so being able to set keys option is great. Being able to set a layer up for individual games and programs would be very handy.


----------



## Folex

wdp1308 said:


> So basically I'm free to set up and customize layers for whatever purposes I need? I type in Dvorak so being able to set keys option is great. Being able to set a layer up for individual games and programs would be very handy.


 
  
  
 Just download keysharp. It's free and extremely easy to use. It's a little time consuming to setup each key but once its done, it done. You can edit every key into whatever you want.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

wdp1308 said:


> So basically I'm free to set up and customize layers for whatever purposes I need? I type in Dvorak so being able to set keys option is great. Being able to set a layer up for individual games and programs would be very handy.


Yes, its all fully modular.




folex said:


> Just download keysharp. It's free and extremely easy to use. It's a little time consuming to setup each key but once its done, it done. You can edit every key into whatever you want.


you don't need that program, the ergodox is really easy to configure already, just use what it comes with. Hardware > software.


----------



## Rumiho

Stock Corsair K95 ^^ , first mechanical keyboard and absolutely love it, never going back x3


----------



## Folex

rumiho said:


> Stock Corsair K95 ^^ , first mechanical keyboard and absolutely love it, never going back x3


 
  
 That is how I feel after using mx red switches. They feel sooo nice when I type. Have this smoothness and ease that makes typing more enjoyable.


----------



## dclaz

As someone who's never touched PBT caps before... How much nicer can they really be?

After a few months of deliberation, I'm interested in buying a nice TKL keyboard. Looking at the Corsair K65 RGB, CM Rapid-i or the CM Novatouch, but even that comes with ABS caps


----------



## Sniping

They don't feel much better than ABS does. 
  
 You should be looking at keycap profile and thickness for differences in keycap feel. 
  
 I would recommend the Novatouch first and getting a better keycap set when you can afford it.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Using a CM Storm Quickfire (forgot which model) with MX Blues but I have an Ergodox on the way, also with MX Blues.


----------



## Darthmullet

I use a Corsair K70 RGB with Cherry MX Brown switches.
  
 It is a nice hybrid for me, with good typing ability and a really comfortable key size and wrist rest. Additionally it can be 100% reprogrammed and offers many profiles you can make and tie to specific programs - so your keybinds and macros can change based on what you're doing. In addition to that its backlit and that backlight can be totally customized as well. It works well for productivity and gaming, which is what I need really.


----------



## lbbef

I'm using the Realforce 87U All-45g "EK Edition".
 Personally I feel that it's awesome for typing, but not for gaming.
 For gaming I think I would still prefer MX switches.
 It's small and portable so I'm able to bring it anywhere I go.
 Currently sourcing for pink and blue keycaps for it. 
  
 I'm also using a Genovation ControlPad 683-U programmable keypad.
 Programmed it from F13 to F24, Ctrl-F13 to Ctrl-F24, Alt-F13 to Alt-F24 and Shift-F13 to Shift-F24.
 Then I use AutoHotKey to assign all my shortcuts. 
  
 Typing in QWERTY but I'm thinking of switching to programmer's DVORAK.


----------



## Puurple

@Darthmullet Hey how do you like the Corsair. Well from reading your post I can see that you like it. I'm doing a pc build sometime soon and going with a clean aluminum look with the monitor, case, glass desk, and probably going with the k65 that has that brushed aluminum frame. It uses cherry red keys which I haven't tried out. It'll still be better than all my past keyboards. They say cherry blue keys are the best for typing. I really have no preference though. I like the fact that the k65 doesn't have a num pad. They take up too much space.
  
 But thats what I will be using. I hope it matches well with the schiit gungnir I plan on getting.


----------



## Netforce

puurple said:


> @Darthmullet Hey how do you like the Corsair. Well from reading your post I can see that you like it. I'm doing a pc build sometime soon and going with a clean aluminum look with the monitor, case, glass desk, and probably going with the k65 that has that brushed aluminum frame. It uses cherry red keys which I haven't tried out. It'll still be better than all my past keyboards. They say cherry blue keys are the best for typing. I really have no preference though. I like the fact that the k65 doesn't have a num pad. They take up too much space.
> 
> But thats what I will be using. I hope it matches well with the schiit gungnir I plan on getting.


 
 I would advise staying away from their rgb line for now. Got a blue switch k70 last month and it was just a mess.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/484377/keyboard-fi/1605#post_10943663


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

netforce said:


> puurple said:
> 
> 
> > @Darthmullet Hey how do you like the Corsair. Well from reading your post I can see that you like it. I'm doing a pc build sometime soon and going with a clean aluminum look with the monitor, case, glass desk, and probably going with the k65 that has that brushed aluminum frame. It uses cherry red keys which I haven't tried out. It'll still be better than all my past keyboards. They say cherry blue keys are the best for typing. I really have no preference though. I like the fact that the k65 doesn't have a num pad. They take up too much space.
> ...


 
 I have a blue switch K70 and it works fine.


----------



## Netforce

fuzziekiwi said:


> I have a blue switch K70 and it works fine.



A RGB K70? The new RGB keyboards are they ones with a lot of issues.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

netforce said:


> fuzziekiwi said:
> 
> 
> > I have a blue switch K70 and it works fine.
> ...


 
 Oh, not the RGB Version.


----------



## Darthmullet

netforce said:


> A RGB K70? The new RGB keyboards are they ones with a lot of issues.


 
 It was the older, non RGB boards that had issues... all the K70 and K95s were stopped being produced because the LED backlights failed.
  
 The new RGB models don't seem bad to me. I have had zero issues with my K70 RGB Brown, aside from the (imo) dumb new logo. I need a numpad so I don't do ten-keyless myself.


----------



## Netforce

darthmullet said:


> It was the older, non RGB boards that had issues... all the K70 and K95s were stopped being produced because the LED backlights failed.
> 
> The new RGB models don't seem bad to me. I have had zero issues with my K70 RGB Brown, aside from the (imo) dumb new logo. I need a numpad so I don't do ten-keyless myself.


 
 The blue switch RGB K70 have a ton of issues.
 http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=132911
  
 Mine wasn't too bad switch wise, only like 3-4 keys of mine were mushy/brown like. Friend had like a third of his keys being mushy/brown like. Ended up returning mine after the lightning effects kept freezing up multiple times a day.


----------



## Darthmullet

Well, I can't say that I've used a Blue RGB so I can't speak to that. All I can say is that I have had relatively few issues with the one I do have, and that I would buy it again. And I certainly wouldn't describe Brown as "mushy" but whatever you say.
  
@Puurple I have never used the Red keys, and generally they are viewed as more specialized and the least mechanical feeling of them all. They have no tacticle response. I use Brown as a sort of hybrid - the response time is as fast as the Red switch and the key stroke is registered well before the switch bottoms out, and it gives a response right when that happens - so you don't have to push the key farther than you have to. It makes for the fastest possible double tapping among other things. I enjoy typing on it still, not as much as on Blue - but I use my keyboard for many things, and the Brown I feel is more suited for competitive gaming.


----------



## sakurafice

Using the Storm Quickfire Rapid (tenkeyless) With Blue Cherry Keys
 First mechanical keyboard and no problems so far!


----------



## hifi nub

Made in the U.S.A. IBM 1988 Model M Mechanical Keyboard. Good condition. Enter key on the number pad needs to be replaced, it came cracked. The F7 cap key is missing. Other than that it is a tank beast. Amount of typing and gaming I've done on this and how it holds up is just ecstatic. WASDF Shift and Ctrl keys gets used the most by gaming. It's a little dirty.


----------



## kuhchuk

I'm using my Ergodox.  Feels good to use something that I assembled myself, and can easily fix if need be (totally just did).  Gave it a nice paint job, too.


----------



## miceblue

I tried a friend's Corsair K90 and I hated the combination of MX Reds and membrane keys. I wouldn't pay $90 for one of those....

This on the other hand, I absolutely love!
75% keyboard size, KBTalking Race II model, MX Brown switches, white keycaps/keyboard, and green LED backlighting


Maximum brightness


Minimum brightness



I'll probably add some O-rings to the keys to dampen the sound on top of the already relatively quiet MX Browns.


----------



## kuhchuk

miceblue said:


> I tried a friend's Corsair K90 and I hated the combination of MX Reds and membrane keys. I wouldn't pay $90 for one of those....
> 
> This on the other hand, I absolutely love!
> 75% keyboard size, KBTalking Race II model, MX Brown switches, white keycaps/keyboard, and green LED backlighting


 
 Excellent keyboard.  I just recently picked up a Poker II, kind of it's little brother.  Decided on the MX blue switches and have to say I'm quite pleased.  Have browns on my ErgoDox, and while I still appreciate those, the change of pace is pretty nice.  Plus, that clicking sound is so satisfying, even if my neighbors hate me for it.


----------



## xsk3l3t0rx

CM stealth TKL with cherry mx brown switches. i bought some linux keycaps to replace the windows logo. awesome keyboard, sturdy as **** (thick metal sheet inside the kb to make it sturdy). removable micro usb cable for easy transport and you dont have to throw away the whole damn thing if the cable ****s the bed. excellent for gaming and looking like a total badass.


----------



## kuhchuk

To be fair, it's not all that hard to replace a faulty cable, even if it's not supposed to be user-removable.  Probably more effort than most people are willing to put in, though.


----------



## xsk3l3t0rx

myself included


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Heh, if anyone has any keyboards with a faulty cable and don't wanna fix it, send it to me haha.


----------



## kuhchuk

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Heh, if anyone has any keyboards with a faulty cable and don't wanna fix it, send it to me haha.


 

 Roshambo for it?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Any Ducky fans here? How would you compare Ducky to Filco? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## knightzor

I have a Ducky, Filco, 2 Leopolds, a Model M and a HHKB2.
  
 My daily drivers are the Model M and HHKB2 but I love my Cherry MX boards just as much. I will say that the Ducky feels just as solid as my Filco and Leopolds - there's not much between them. The Ducky is a stellar performer especially if you are on a budget and the Shine series are the best backlit Mech keyboards out there IMO.


----------



## rvcjew

My first, a RK-9000 W/MX Blue switches and Vortex Bi-color PBT double shot caps. I love it, I moved from a G15 (hence screen above).


----------



## Sniping

williamleonhart said:


> Any Ducky fans here? How would you compare Ducky to Filco? Which one do you prefer?


 
 They're both good, but Ducky is better value right now. You should also look at KBParadise. I recommend the KBParadise keyboards over Ducky now, because the Shine 4 feels cheaper than the Shine 3. I don't own a Shine 4 but I tried one earlier this month, and I wasn't impressed with the build. It honestly felt like the Razer Blackwidow I had ages ago.


----------



## whitedragon551

Razer Blackwidow Chroma


----------



## Tostitostelli

Corsair Vengeance K70 as my main keyboard on pc. (Cherry MX Red switches on it, but modified with lightest springs)
 Apple wired keyboard for use on home entertainment system.


----------



## loremipsum

Been using a HHKB for almost a year now, once you go Topre you never go back.


----------



## Moratorius

loremipsum said:


> Been using a HHKB for almost a year now, once you go Topre you never go back.


 
 Like typing on a cloud of boobs?


----------



## Tostitostelli

moratorius said:


> Like typing on a cloud of boobs?


 
 That is the weirdest comparison i've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Moratorius

tostitostelli said:


> That is the weirdest comparison i've seen in quite a while.


 
 Enticing, isn't it?


----------



## Tostitostelli

moratorius said:


> Enticing, isn't it?


 
 It is, but not in the way you mean it


----------



## loremipsum

moratorius said:


> loremipsum said:
> 
> 
> > Been using a HHKB for almost a year now, once you go Topre you never go back.
> ...


 
 It's a good feeling of oneness with cup rubber.


----------



## phauszzie

hifi nub said:


> Made in the U.S.A. IBM 1988 Model M Mechanical Keyboard. Good condition. Enter key on the number pad needs to be replaced, it came cracked. The F7 cap key is missing. Other than that it is a tank beast. Amount of typing and gaming I've done on this and how it holds up is just ecstatic. WASDF Shift and Ctrl keys gets used the most by gaming. It's a little dirty.


 
 Hey! I got a IBM 1987 Model M!  Buckling springs are the best! (I do have a das Keyboard w/ browns at work as well)


----------



## kuhchuk

phauszzie said:


> -snip-


 
 Bit too colorful for my taste, but it's good to see that you've at least got a steady theme going.  Congrats on the purchase.  It's on my short list for sure.


----------



## phauszzie

kuhchuk said:


> Bit too colorful for my taste, but it's good to see that you've at least got a steady theme going.  Congrats on the purchase.  It's on my short list for sure.


 

 Haha, I do have a set of black and a set of white keys if I'm ever not in a colorful mood.


----------



## kuhchuk

phauszzie said:


> Haha, I do have a set of black and a set of white keys if I'm ever not in a colorful mood.


 

 Haha, I figure this sums up my taste in keyboards (and my taste in general).


 Btw, what do you guys have as far as wrist wrests (if anything)?


----------



## AladdinSane

I just got that one too from our friends at Massdrop. Just moved in so a little sparse but here's my WASD at work:
  

  
 My first set of Browns. Liking them.


----------



## kuhchuk

aladdinsane said:


> I just got that one too from our friends at Massdrop. Just moved in so a little sparse but here's my WASD at work:
> 
> 
> 
> My first set of Browns. Liking them.


 
 Assuming you're talking about the Poker, I also got mine from Massdrop.  Love that place, all though it's killing my wallet.  I've also decided that Blues are vastly superior to Browns, but I still appreciate the browns.  They're a great way to make the transition from rubber dome / chiclet to mechanical without it being too foreign (although for some people that have tried my keyboard with browns, it wasn't a radical enough change to be noticeable for them).
  
 EDIT:  Looking back, I'm pretty sure you're talking about the wrist wrest.  Same holds true, though.


----------



## AladdinSane

I was indeed referring to the Poker II I got from Massdrop.  I got Browns on the Poker II and also on the WASD keyboard pictured. At home I clack away on Greens. Recently killed a Quickfire Stealth with a full cup of coffee. Cream and sugar included. Not a good morning.


----------



## kuhchuk

aladdinsane said:


> I was indeed referring to the Poker II I got from Massdrop.  I got Browns on the Poker II and also on the WASD keyboard pictured. At home I clack away on Greens. Recently killed a Quickfire Stealth with a full cup of coffee. Cream and sugar included. Not a good morning.


 

 Ouch.  Always a shame when liquids let out the blue smoke.
  
 I'm thinking about ripping out the browns in my ergodox and replacing them with blues for the majority of the keys and greens for the double length keys in the thumb clusters.  Not sure if I'd like the weight of the greens for all the keys (when I switched to blues from browns, the added weight actually made my fingers a bit sore) but I like a nice stiff spacebar, so replacing them in the thumb cluster sounds absolutely perfect for me.  Might try some reds for the modifier keys that I have on the outsides of the board as well. 
  
 Too many variable, too little time.


----------



## AladdinSane

Keyboards are strangely fun. Enjoying this little niche. Didn't really get it at first but now much more discerning. A couple weeks ago I started a new job. I was supplied a Logitech keyboard and I could not stand typing on it. It was awful! Wouldn't even have given it second thought a year ago but now I find it totally unacceptable! Even like changing out key caps. Looking at keyboards all the time now. Eeeep!


----------



## mikey1964

I threw myself in headphones, much like I did with keyboards, and have built up a nice collection of both keyboards and cans. I started on keyboards late 2011, early 2012, and have amassed about 30 keyboards from a Lexmark Model M (circa 1993) to few Topre keyboards (two HHKB 2's, a Leopold FC660C, a RF Type Heaven and a RF 103UB 55G, two Novatouch) to various MX keyboards mainly from Ducky, but do have four Vortex, a Kul ES-87, CoolerMaster amd such. I'm into heavier/stiffer switch types like MX Clear, White, Green and Black.....I've stopped buying keyboards except when there's a special or limited edition keyboard that strikes my fancy. Recently bought a Ducky Mini YoTH

  
  
 and Ducky Shine 4 69 Fire Edition keyboards......6 LED effects (IIRC) and 9 different switch types, in one board!


----------



## Tostitostelli

mikey1964 said:


> I threw myself in headphones, much like I did with keyboards, and have built up a nice collection of both keyboards and cans. I started on keyboards late 2011, early 2012, and have amassed about 30 keyboards from a Lexmark Model M (circa 1993) to few Topre keyboards (two HHKB 2's, a Leopold FC660C, a RF Type Heaven and a RF 103UB 55G, two Novatouch) to various MX keyboards mainly from Ducky, but do have four Vortex, a Kul ES-87, CoolerMaster amd such. I'm into heavier/stiffer switch types like MX Clear, White, Green and Black.....I've stopped buying keyboards except when there's a special or limited edition keyboard that strikes my fancy. Recently bought a Ducky Mini YoTH
> 
> 
> 
> and Ducky Shine 4 69 Fire Edition keyboards......6 LED effects (IIRC) and 9 different switch types, in one board!


 
 Good lord, how rich are you? Or perhaps a better question is: how not rich are you, after buying all that?:O


----------



## castleofargh

saw the pictures and thought: wow zalman makes monitors???!!!?
  
  
  
  
  the "problem" with mechanical keyboards as a hobby is that once you have one, you really don't need a new one, like, ever.


----------



## AladdinSane

Compared to headphones and associated peripherals, keyboards a bargain!


----------



## kuhchuk

castleofargh said:


> saw the pictures and thought: wow zalman makes monitors???!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I wouldn't say that's the case.  Different keyboards can serve different purposes.  I bought my Poker II to use as an "on the go" keyboard".  Once I change the switches in my ErgoDox (from browns to blues), that'll become my primary home keyboard again.


----------



## mikey1964

tostitostelli said:


> Good lord, how rich are you? Or perhaps a better question is: how not rich are you, after buying all that?:O


 
 You're right about that, now existing on a diet of instant noodle and bread......and water.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


castleofargh said:


> saw the pictures and thought: wow zalman makes monitors???!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 IKR, Zalman isn't known for monitors, but I'd gotten it because back then, it was one of the few S3D monitor that was passive, guru3d did a review of it and found it to be an excellent monitor for S3D gaming. LG has a similar line of passive S3D monitors that uses the same tech, I can put on a pair of LG S3D 'glasses' for my Zalman, works just as well as the original Zalman 'glasses'.
  
 I started on full sized keyboards, it was later that I started buying TKL's, and sometime after that, 60% keyboards. Just like days when I'm in the mood for my K812, I'd use it. Other days, it might be myGS1000I, or LCD2.2, or my Fidelio X1......I have the option to swap them around. Likewise, my keyboards philosophy is similar, I have a whole bunch of different keyboards with different switch types to play with depending on what I feel like using. Right now, I'm using a Novatouch with the Galaxy key set (PBT), the PBT keys with the Topre mechanism make for a wonderful typing and gaming experience. Below is a pic of my Novatouch with the Galaxy key set, really colorful and fun looking, feels great as well.

  
 My other rig has a Leopold FC660M MX Clear and it feels great for me to type and game with.....I might rotate them out next time when I might be in the mood for something else in my collection.


----------



## kuhchuk

mikey1964 said:


> -snip-
> 
> My other rig has a Leopold FC660M MX Clear and it feels great for me to type and game with.....I might rotate them out next time when I might be in the mood for something else in my collection.


 
 God, I love that set of Star Trek keycaps.  I just wish it didn't conflict with the color theme of my battlestation so much :/
  
 Also, I just tried flipping my spacebar today (saw that you'd done the same) and I have to say it is a nice improvement.


----------



## kuhchuk

I've got an update.  My Vortex Doubleshot Backlit keycaps came in today.


 I think they're beautiful <3


----------



## phauszzie

That looks pretty sweet!


----------



## mikey1964

Yep, I love my Vortex keyboards as well, I'd gotten a couple of KBP V60, one Cherry Green and one Cherry White simply because I love heavier or stiffer switch type...FYI, the green LED one has Cherry MX Green switch, the blue LED one has Cherry MX White.

  
 My KBTalking Race II which is a 75% board, I can't for the life of me recall what switch this has....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have a Pure Pro....

  
  
 Also love my Topre keyboards, I think Topre 55G is a 'must have in every keyboard collection....here's my Charcoal Grey HHKB 2 (I'd swapped the key caps with my white HHKB 2) and the Leopold FC660C (at least I think it's the FC660C and NOT the FC660M, I have both.....this one's darker, so it SHOULD be the FC660C), both are Topre keyboards. FYI, both these have the regular 45G Topre switch, they feel great but 55G's where it's at imo.....

  
 My Ducky Shine 3 Yellow Ed with MX White....all lit up

  
 Here's my Ducky Shine 3 Year of The Snake with it nondescript white LED...

 A simple colored LED cover mod and hey presto! A fun lookin' keyboard!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Sorry for the sort potato pics, I love my keyboards!


----------



## castleofargh

each time I changed keyboard in my life it took me a month of pure rage to get used to the little changes in placements or simply the feeling of the keys.
 the nightmare was maybe 10years ago, reverting from this
  to the usual keyboard. the first week I felt like a dog with socks.
  
 so I can't imagine having many keyboards slightly different like you and changing with the mood. I can't stand using the keyboard of my laptop. I end up plugging my mechanical one with the crappy usb adapter just to avoid pressing that chiclet crap sometimes. also the size is different so I mistype anyway(I'm a real shortcut freak so move the CTRL or ALT key just a little and I'm lost ^_^).


----------



## mikey1964

Apparently, I'm quite versatile when it comes to keyboards, much like how I am with cans......I go with anything that suits my mood at that point in time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do admit that 60% boards take some getting use to...playing games with those is like handicapping yourself.


----------



## kuhchuk

mikey1964 said:


> Apparently, I'm quite versatile when it comes to keyboards, much like how I am with cans......I go with anything that suits my mood at that point in time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have very little problem moving from my Poker II to my Ergodox.  Usually takes me a little less than an hour to fully adjust.
 Also, I haven't had any issues gaming on the Poker II.  Just gotta rebind keys to fit the board.


----------



## rawrster

I ordered a kul es87 clear to replace my corsair k70. I don't really like the red switch I have and wanted a tkl keyboard too. The keyboard seems to get good reviews and isn't flashy which is the way I like it.


----------



## mikey1964

rawrster said:


> I ordered a kul es87 clear to replace my corsair k70. I don't really like the red switch I have and wanted a tkl keyboard too. The keyboard seems to get good reviews and isn't flashy which is the way I like it.


 
 If you like a keyboard that's simply no nonsense about it, is solidly built, then you'll like it. I found it to be heavier than every other TKL keyboards that I own. Below is a pic of the KUL ES-87 I'd gotten a ways back, before the Bumble Bee key set makeover. The BB key set is in the that plastic bag....

 A WIP shot of the key cap swap.....with my Novatouch + Sanctuary key set on top. As you can see, MX Clear dude!

 The ES-87 with the BB key set in place, looks awesome to me!


----------



## rawrster

I was thinking about the novatouch but it is more than what I want to spend on a keyboard. I'm hoping I can sell the k70 for something decent on amazon after I get the kul keyboard. I'll probably look into some pbt doubleshot key caps in the future.


----------



## Netrum

I am extremely satisfied with my Corsair K70 RGB. 
It is by far the best mechanical keyboard i have ever used!
And thus it is my endgame keyboard. I see no reason to upgrade.


----------



## Eziak

rawrster said:


> I was thinking about the novatouch but it is more than what I want to spend on a keyboard. I'm hoping I can sell the k70 for something decent on amazon after I get the kul keyboard. I'll probably look into some pbt doubleshot key caps in the future.


I have a Novatouch and a k65 rgb from corsair. My pick between the two would always be the Novatouch. I love that thing. Be aware with the k70 that the bottom row is non-standard so very few replacement keysets will work with it.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Iirc the Novatouch is 45g, I'd definitely be on it if it was 55g. :/


----------



## Eziak

The Novatouch is a 45g Topre switch, but I find it to be really nice. To me the cherry mx compatibility makes the 45g fine.


----------



## rawrster

eziak said:


> I have a Novatouch and a k65 rgb from corsair. My pick between the two would always be the Novatouch. I love that thing. Be aware with the k70 that the bottom row is non-standard so very few replacement keysets will work with it.


 
  
 The keycaps would be for the kul es87 which has standard caps. I didn't like that bottom row about the K70 and corsair in general either. 
  
 I was looking into the K65 as well but I didn't like how the price increase for the K65 went up that much for RGB so I passed on that. The RGB looks pretty cool though.


----------



## illitirit

I just bought a realforce 87u 55g Uniform.  I cant wait for it to arrive to try out a topre switch!


----------



## earthpeople

I just got a 87u 55g about a week and a half ago actually. Coming from a MX Brown keyboard as my primary for the last ~4 years, it's very different but I definitely can understand why most people who have used Topre switches like them so much.


----------



## mikey1964

eziak said:


> The Novatouch is a 45g Topre switch, but I find it to be really nice. To me the cherry mx compatibility makes the 45g fine.


 
 Exactly! I prefer 55G myself, but due to Cherry MX key cap compatibility, I looked pass this......'flaw'. That's the draw of the Novatouch, which leads to more fun to be had (but money spent!) on novelty Cherry MX key sets. Heck, there's so much fun to be had, I'd gotten two sets of Novatouch.
  


earthpeople said:


> I just got a 87u 55g about a week and a half ago actually. Coming from a MX Brown keyboard as my primary for the last ~4 years, it's very different but I definitely can understand why most people who have used Topre switches like them so much.


 
 Yep, my very first Topre keyboard was a RealForce 103UB 55G and I love it to death! I'd since then, gotten six other Topre keyboard for a total of seven Topre boards, with the 103UB 55G beeing the only 55G Topre keyboard in my collection.


----------



## Neccros

Can anyone recommend a full size mechanical keyboard that has either Cherry reds or blacks BUT here is the kicker.  I want it to have a decent sized bezel... I hate the razor thin ones on most keyboard because when I move it around, I end up typing half of a novel.  I don't want a Model M though... way too noisy!
  
 Plus KBs with bigger bezels tend to stay put easier than thinner KBs.
  
 Here is Cherry's official KB but it only comes in blue switches... I HATE blues!!!
  
  
  

  
 Thanks!


----------



## Stealthyduc

I have the Corsair K95 RGB with brown switches and it's pretty amazing. The lighting profiles that people make are really awesome too.


----------



## CZ4A

I have a Novatouch for my work keyboard. I was using my Poker II with Cherry MX Clears for a while, but because I do a lot of Linux command line work I found myself missing the arrow keys. I still use my Poker II at home, where I switch between that and a Monterey K110 with Monterey Blue switches.


----------



## jh4db536

These are my two keyboards...

RF87U55 - my personal desktop + grfiti pads
I'm not crazy about topres but the PBT keycaps on these thing make it feel great...there's no rattles or chatter. Total opposite feel of my Matias/Alps. Imo it actually feels like a $200 keyboard in comparison to similar cost products in terms of build quality - heft, fit finish, rigidity, just feels so solid overall. I actually type faster on the TP4 because it registers (without bottoming out) and reset much faster and is a true fullsize



TacilePro4 - work keyboard and to make up for the numberpad that my X1 doesnt have. works great with spreadsheets as you can see the TAB in the numberpad and the simple multi media buttons are nice.
it's so loud and clicky (like an old IBM) they forced me into an office


----------



## CloudeKr

I've got a CMStorm Quickfire Rapid-i white backlit MX browns. They look gorgeous. I'll post pics of them when I get home.


----------



## Neccros

One thing I learned recently about Cherry MX switches is there are plate mount ones and PCB mounted ones. Can anyone tell me if between the two types of mounting, there is a difference in feel for the same switch?
  
 I'm thinking a steel plate would give you a more solid feel once the key bottoms out resulting in a crisper feeling key vs. a board mounted switch which would tend to absorb more of the pressure and dampen it a bit...
  
 Am I wrong to assume this??  Whats your experience??


----------



## Raguvian

neccros said:


> One thing I learned recently about Cherry MX switches is there are plate mount ones and PCB mounted ones. Can anyone tell me if between the two types of mounting, there is a difference in feel for the same switch?
> 
> I'm thinking a steel plate would give you a more solid feel once the key bottoms out resulting in a crisper feeling key vs. a board mounted switch which would tend to absorb more of the pressure and dampen it a bit...
> 
> Am I wrong to assume this??  Whats your experience??


 
  
 Plate mounted is supposed to be a bit more stable/sturdy as you state, but the benefit to PCB mounted boards is that you can easily open the switches up to swap springs if you so choose. With a plate mounted keyboard often times the only way to get into the switches is to desolder them from the PCB.


----------



## Jodlar

darthmullet said:


> It was the older, non RGB boards that had issues... all the K70 and K95s were stopped being produced because the LED backlights failed.
> 
> The new RGB models don't seem bad to me. I have had zero issues with my K70 RGB Brown, aside from the (imo) dumb new logo. I need a numpad so I don't do ten-keyless myself.


 
  
  
 There was even a petition for them to change that ugly new logo back to the old one. They actualy listened and are now shipping K70 keyboards with the old logo  
 I bought it last month and I got it with the old one.


----------



## insertwordshere

Currently using using g710+ mechanical gaming keyboard. The cherry brown switches feels fantastic and boosted my wpm to 40ish to ~65. Macros works great for both gaming and typing.


----------



## Arvan

Here is my Quickfire XT mx brown. White painted chassis and i also swapped the red leds to white. Keycaps is on the way  And i am also looking to make a new usb cable.


----------



## korotnam

Currently using a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-i with Browns as my daily driver. Love it ^_^


----------



## Neccros

Do you guys prefer plate mounted switches or board mounted???


----------



## spwath

Im using a 1994 Apple Adjustable Keyboard that i just love.


----------



## Arvan

Board is done now, went for a rather eye popping green


----------



## rvcjew

Looks great and sweet DOF shots.


----------



## Eustachian

Black widow is a great keyboard


----------



## missalaire

I own several mechanical keyboards, but currently using my Ducky Year of the Goat (MX Brown) that I recently got.


----------



## Neccros

Why do so many keyboards have these tiny bezels???? I grab and pull my keyboard towards me when I want to use it and I end up hitting like 20 keys in the process... I like keyboards with a little something to grab onto...  I know that's probably "Old school" but who cares!  
  
 OK rant over....


----------



## Rydell

I've seriously been using a $20 basic black keyboard with blue letter / number illumination for 4 years now and 0 complaints. I use it for gaming, too. One of my the best investments I've ever made


----------



## Neccros

rydell said:


> I've seriously been using a $20 basic black keyboard with blue letter / number illumination for 4 years now and 0 complaints. I use it for gaming, too. One of my the best investments I've ever made


 
 But is it mechanical???  I been using mechanical keyboards since 486's were the hot PC to have and I used to scour computer shows used keyboard boxes and would pull mechanical KBs for like $2-5 and they were $20 new.... This was before they were trendy... 
  
 I still use my NMB mechanical with space invader switches.  AT>PS2>USB.  Works like a charm.
  
 I only use membrane keyboards when forced to...


----------



## Rydell

neccros said:


> But is it mechanical???  I been using mechanical keyboards since 486's were the hot PC to have and I used to scour computer shows used keyboard boxes and would pull mechanical KBs for like $2-5 and they were $20 new.... This was before they were trendy...
> 
> I still use my NMB mechanical with space invader switches.  AT>PS2>USB.  Works like a charm.
> 
> I only use membrane keyboards when forced to...


 
  
 To be exact: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823701029


----------



## SunTanScanMan

I wondered if there was anyone from the UK who has purchased PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 either from amazon or elitekeyboards in the US. 
 Just wondering if there was any customs to pay, and if so how much. Any other reputable sources I can source the KB from in the UK?

 I'm currently using Das Keyboard with browns. However I would like to try out topre keys as well as taking advantage of the smaller form. 
 Aside from the key layout, any experiences and comparisons with the Realforce kb would be much appreciated 
  
 Thank you!


----------



## HutchDiesel

Das Keybord. - all models are great


Best mechanical Kb, but they don't come cheap.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

I ended up purchasing the Realforce 88UB 45g. Should arrive by the weekend.

 I was torn between the Reaforce and HHKB Pro 2, but the Realforce won out in the end on 1) Conventional arrow keys as my work requires data entry 2) Warranty cover with the store being located in the UK.

 I still think the HHKB will be on the horizon should I enjoy the topre keycaps.
  
 ----
  
 Das kbs are excellent quality and design. I see they have introduced some nice tenkeyless models since I purchased them a few years ago. May sell the brown S model and look to their cherry mx blues in the future too.


----------



## Eurobeat

I've been using this cheap 15$ keyboard for like a year or so now...  Used to spend like 100$ on Logitech keyboards, but haven't done that since my last one breoke.  Would like a ncioe ergonomic keyboard.

 The Kinesis Advantage looks good, but I've heard some complaints too...  Gaaah I just want a good keyboard!


 I was looking at "KeyMouse" but a lot of people seemed to dislike them when I would show it off...

 keymouse.com


----------



## SunTanScanMan

eurobeat said:


> I've been using this cheap 15$ keyboard for like a year or so now...  Used to spend like 100$ on Logitech keyboards, but haven't done that since my last one breoke.  Would like a ncioe ergonomic keyboard.
> 
> The Kinesis Advantage looks good, but I've heard some complaints too...  Gaaah I just want a good keyboard!
> 
> ...


 

 Those are some funky looking keyboards - I've never used an ergonomic keyboard... I had a friend who had one which came with his compaq PC about 15 or so years ago... But I can imagine them being very tactile.
  
 ----
  
 I've since cancelled my order of the Realforce and went with the HHKB pro 2. After thinking further I decided I really needed to maximise desk space for books when writing my essays. I will just have to get used to its arrow functions - I guess it's good to keep the grey matter working


----------



## CZ4A

eurobeat said:


> I've been using this cheap 15$ keyboard for like a year or so now...  Used to spend like 100$ on Logitech keyboards, but haven't done that since my last one breoke.  Would like a ncioe ergonomic keyboard.
> 
> The Kinesis Advantage looks good, but I've heard some complaints too...  Gaaah I just want a good keyboard!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Some of my coworkers use ergo keyboards. One of them loves his Kinesis Advantage, another uses a Kinesis split keyboard (https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/freestyle2-for-pc-us/) and a couple of them use Microsoft ergo keyboards (https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-us/products/keyboards/natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000/b2m-00012). I couldn't tell you which ones are the best or not since I've never used them. I would think the MS ergo would have the smallest learning curve.
  


suntanscanman said:


> I've since cancelled my order of the Realforce and went with the HHKB pro 2. After thinking further I decided I really needed to maximise desk space for books when writing my essays. I will just have to get used to its arrow functions - I guess it's good to keep the grey matter working


 
 I felt the same way about the arrow keys and other function layer keys on my Poker II (my home/travel keyboard). It doesn't take long to get used to it. For work I compromised with the tenkeyless Novatouch - I don't really use a numpad but I am in a command line for much of my work so having the arrow keys separate works better for me.


----------



## r00t61

Unicomp Ultra Classic (IBM Model M clone) for extra creamy original buckling spring goodness.
  
 Even better than Cherry MX Blues/Greens IMO.


----------



## Nalor

I'm a Happy Hacker Keyboard Pro user at work. It always confuses my coworkers when they try to use my keyboard. But many love how small it is.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

cz4a said:


> I felt the same way about the arrow keys and other function layer keys on my Poker II (my home/travel keyboard). It doesn't take long to get used to it. For work I compromised with the tenkeyless Novatouch - I don't really use a numpad but I am in a command line for much of my work so having the arrow keys separate works better for me.


 
 The Poker II is a beauty. What key do you use on your keyboards?
  
 I've tried cherry blacks (steelseries 6GV2) blues (razer blackwidow 2013) and current browns on the das. Blacks were nice for typing more than gaming because its resistance meant that I rarely bottomed out the caps. The Steelseries was a nice kb, understated and solidly built. I did find the blacks fatiguing in long typing sessions. I kept it for a long time though.

 Blackwidow was heavy and seemed solidly built, but I never enjoyed the typing experience. I liked the switches, but not the key were quite spaced out, reflecting its primary function of gaming. I do miss its macro keys however - very useful for data entry. But in the end it developed a fault under warranty and I purchased the das with the refund. I instantly liked the brown switches, as well as returning to a less gaudy design.
  


nalor said:


> I'm a Happy Hacker Keyboard Pro user at work. It always confuses my coworkers when they try to use my keyboard. But many love how small it is.


 

 I will have an insight to your colleagues' experiences soon enough methinks


----------



## CZ4A

suntanscanman said:


> The Poker II is a beauty. What key do you use on your keyboards?


 
 My Poker II uses Cherry MX Clear switches. The Novatouch is Topre 45g. I also have a couple of old KBs (one full sized, one compact) with very clicky SMK Monterey Blue switches, which are my favorite but way too loud for work.


----------



## Neccros

Whats the best source for a Pok3r KB? I seen a few places but not sure who the better source is in the US


----------



## peanuts252

How do people enjoy the build quality on WASD boards? I'm looking at the WASD CODE (w/ MX Clears), but I've never gotten a board from them before.


----------



## Nalor

Oh it will be fun you will see with your colleagues' and the keyboard. At first they do not realize it is a QWERTY layout... then usually it is the backspace key followed by the control key.


----------



## bigx5murf

I wonder if anyone recognizes this


----------



## AladdinSane

I've had my WASD at work since March. Build quality seems very good. No problems. MX Browns on this one.


----------



## Neccros

I know Everglide made gamer mouse pads out of plastic


----------



## bigx5murf

That's the company. This keyboard was a collaboration between them, and razer.


----------



## disastermouse

cz4a said:


> Some of my coworkers use ergo keyboards. One of them loves his Kinesis Advantage, another uses a Kinesis split keyboard (https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/freestyle2-for-pc-us/) and a couple of them use Microsoft ergo keyboards (https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-us/products/keyboards/natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000/b2m-00012). I couldn't tell you which ones are the best or not since I've never used them. I would think the MS ergo would have the smallest learning curve.
> 
> I felt the same way about the arrow keys and other function layer keys on my Poker II (my home/travel keyboard). It doesn't take long to get used to it. For work I compromised with the tenkeyless Novatouch - I don't really use a numpad but I am in a command line for much of my work so having the arrow keys separate works better for me.


 

 I tried a Razer Ultimate (non-Chroma). I loved the keystroke sound and feel, but the egos are wrong. Ever since my motorcycle accident, my right wrist and forearm get sore easily with full-throw keyboards. I went back to my aluminum Apple Bluetooth keyboard. But...for Christmas, my girlfriend is getting me the Dvorak-keyed Kinesis Advantage! Cherry Browns! I'm going to get blue O-rings to keep the 'bottoming out' sound down though, since the mechanical keyboards drive my girlfriend crazy(er).


----------



## disastermouse

And now I have a Kinesis Advantage Dvorak, with WASD blue o-rings.


----------



## disastermouse

Looks like this thread is dead, but wow. I'm really having a reduction of fatigue typing on the Kinesis Advantage! I'm still getting a few more typos than on my Apple chicklet-style BT KB, but I'm catching up to my old speed. The O-rings reduce the keystroke depth a bit more and prevent mis-strokes, oddly enough.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

It finally arrived 
 The postman tried to deliver on Xmas eve but I've been travelling, and only got to pick it up today.
  

 Size comparison with my trusty Das browns. More desk room!
  
 Few hours into using it, the direction keys are not proving to be a problem as feared.
  
 As for the topre keys, they feel similar to the MX browns, but with a stiffer push up after pressing. Feels quite lovely to type on.
 I didn't think that the keyboard would be so light as I'm used to mech kbs being so hefty. Yet the keycaps feel so much better quality than those on the das. Contributes to a better feel and sound.
  
 Thinking of selling the Das... maybe save up for a Pok3r with cherry blues for a change of pace in the future.


----------



## disastermouse

suntanscanman said:


> It finally arrived
> The postman tried to deliver on Xmas eve but I've been travelling, and only got to pick it up today.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What are you guys using your keyboards for? Gaming? Writing?
  
 Ergo-wise, I can't type on a 'flat' or normal mechanical keyboard. The Kinesis Advantage is helpful for the thousands of words I write (on my days off from work). Chicklet keyboards like the Apple BT keyboard are actually more comfortable than any of the mechanical keyboards I tried, but I love the mechanical feel of mechanical keyboards.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

disastermouse said:


> What are you guys using your keyboards for? Gaming? Writing?
> 
> Ergo-wise, I can't type on a 'flat' or normal mechanical keyboard. The Kinesis Advantage is helpful for the thousands of words I write (on my days off from work). Chicklet keyboards like the Apple BT keyboard are actually more comfortable than any of the mechanical keyboards I tried, but I love the mechanical feel of mechanical keyboards.


 
 These days for work and having recently gone back to study, essays and that sort.
 I was an avid gamer (shooters) but I haven't played for a good while.
  
 I had an apple BT keyboard but it wasn't for me. For me something doesn't feel right with shallow keys. Same with my ultrabook's kb. I think I prefer the my old Dell Inspiron 1504's kb, as well as the previous gen MacBook Pro's kb.
  
 Are you a writer? That's a lot of words! I type a good amount every day and it cranks up during every assignment.


----------



## disastermouse

suntanscanman said:


> These days for work and having recently gone back to study, essays and that sort.
> I was an avid gamer (shooters) but I haven't played for a good while.
> 
> I had an apple BT keyboard but it wasn't for me. For me something doesn't feel right with shallow keys. Same with my ultrabook's kb. I think I prefer the my old Dell Inspiron 1504's kb, as well as the previous gen MacBook Pro's kb.
> ...


 

 Working on my first novel. I actually don't get out as many words as I'd like, but I work 12 hour shifts, so I only work 3 shifts per week. That gives me wide open days (no kids) to try to get out as many words as I can without mislaying too many.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

disastermouse said:


> Working on my first novel. I actually don't get out as many words as I'd like, but I work 12 hour shifts, so I only work 3 shifts per week. That gives me wide open days (no kids) to try to get out as many words as I can without mislaying too many.


 

 Wow that's awesome! I can understand that you enjoy it given the commitment you out into it. I guess it's also high praise for the Kinesis too. Do you listen to music when you're writing?
  
 I used to write in my teens and early 20s and I remember hours flying by once I got into it. I still have the notebooks and printouts. I recently went back and the cringing nearly killed me lol. Maybe something I should take up again. All the best with the novel.
  
 Come to think of it I think there should be a writer's thread on this forum if there isn't one already.


----------



## disastermouse

suntanscanman said:


> Wow that's awesome! I can understand that you enjoy it given the commitment you out into it. I guess it's also high praise for the Kinesis too. Do you listen to music when you're writing?
> 
> I used to write in my teens and early 20s and I remember hours flying by once I got into it. I still have the notebooks and printouts. I recently went back and the cringing nearly killed me lol. Maybe something I should take up again. All the best with the novel.
> 
> Come to think of it I think there should be a writer's thread on this forum if there isn't one already.


 

 You only get better through practice and study. Story structure is a key element that needs to be learned, even if it's subverted. I always listen with my headphones when I'm writing, which is why I'm here instead of re-writing my second chapter! Honestly though, I have a killer cold and my head is fuzzy as heck. I'm hopped up on cough medicine. Still, I usually avoid writing by sitting here on the head-fi forums.


----------



## mikey1964

Like cans and everything else that catches my fancy, I tend to go overboard (I have more than 10 headphones, five IEM's), when I was in my keyboard phase, I was buying any keyboard that catches my eyes, I became a little more picky about switches used later on. I favor Clear, Black, Green, White as well as Topre keyboards (I have two RealForce keyboards, two HHKB's, two CM Novatouch and a Leopold FC660C). I'm presently using my Ducky Shine YOTS as well as my Leopold and HHKB on my other two rigs. I use mine mostly for gaming, though I have been known to take time off from gaming to do some actual typing of reports and such.


----------



## disastermouse

mikey1964 said:


> Like cans and everything else that catches my fancy, I tend to go overboard (I have more than 10 headphones, five IEM's), when I was in my keyboard phase, I was buying any keyboard that catches my eyes, I became a little more picky about switches used later on. I favor Clear, Black, Green, White as well as Topre keyboards (I have two RealForce keyboards, two HHKB's, two CM Novatouch and a Leopold FC660C). I'm presently using my Ducky Shine YOTS as well as my Leopold and HHKB on my other two rigs. I use mine mostly for gaming, though I have been known to take time off from gaming to do some actual typing of reports and such.


 

 Yeah, for typing, the ergonomics of the Advantage are unbeatable. It does take some getting used to, though.


----------



## missalaire

Pics of my newest keyboard, an Orion V2 TKL Korean custom:


----------



## Pudu

I've had a love-hate relationship with the HHKB2 for a couple of years. The keys and the keypresses feel better than anything I've tried - far better than any Cherrys (I use browns on my gaming rig), and noticeably if not substantially better than the Leopold FC660C which I use on my work computer. 

The two things that I can't get used to are the layout and the height. I find it too tall overall and it rises too much towards the back . The layout I could learn to live with if it was comfortable on the wrists to type. But I do really like having the arrow keys where the Leo has them. As it is, I think the Leo is the best of all worlds, albeit not the best at everything. 


However I still haven't brought myself to the point of selling the HHKB, whatever that indicates.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

pudu said:


> I've had a love-hate relationship with the HHKB2 for a couple of years. The keys and the keypresses feel better than anything I've tried - far better than any Cherrys (I use browns on my gaming rig), and noticeably if not substantially better than the Leopold FC660C which I use on my work computer.
> 
> The two things that I can't get used to are the layout and the height. I find it too tall overall and it rises too much towards the back . The layout I could learn to live with if it was comfortable on the wrists to type. But I do really like having the arrow keys where the Leo has them. As it is, I think the Leo is the best of all worlds, albeit not the best at everything.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did a palmrest not remedy the height issue at all?
  
 I agree about the angle on the HHKB. I use a grifiti fat wrist pad which is the same height as the lower part of the HHKB2. I had a larger pad for the Das as well. That negated any comfort issues for me.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

missalaire said:


> Pics of my newest keyboard, an Orion V2 TKL Korean custom:


 
 What keycaps are you planning for the keyboard? Also those are Cherry clears?
  
 Next board will either be a blues or clears for me... leaning towards blues as I love the clicky sound.


----------



## missalaire

suntanscanman said:


> What keycaps are you planning for the keyboard? Also those are Cherry clears?
> 
> Next board will either be a blues or clears for me... leaning towards blues as I love the clicky sound.


 
  
 Currently using my GMK Olivetti set with it and yeah, they're stock Cherry MX Clears.
  
 Stock Cherry MX Clears are my preferred switch of choice, I've tried just about every switch there is and I own several mechanical keyboards right now with varying switches.


----------



## disastermouse

missalaire said:


> Currently using my GMK Olivetti set with it and yeah, they're stock Cherry MX Clears.
> 
> Stock Cherry MX Clears are my preferred switch of choice, I've tried just about every switch there is and I own several mechanical keyboards right now with varying switches.


 

 Really? Too soft for me. Then again, the tactile sensation is needed to get me to keep typing on this ginormous mountain that will be a novel.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

disastermouse said:


> Really? Too soft for me. Then again, the tactile sensation is needed to get me to keep typing on this ginormous mountain that will be a novel.


 
  
 Hope your novel is progressing well.
  
 Doesn't your Kinesis have browns? I thought the clears had more resistance than those...
 I tried the Das browns after using the hhkb for a few days, and man they felt so light to type on! I do like brown switches.
  
 I read a number of typists preferring heavier switches. After my initial forays in MX blacks and blues, I have personally preferred the lighter browns. Then going onto the Topre, the initial resistance before the bump was what I found most noticeable. Almost used to it, but not quite.
  
 --------
  
 The Olivetti caps look pretty classy.


----------



## disastermouse

suntanscanman said:


> Hope your novel is progressing well.
> 
> Doesn't your Kinesis have browns? I thought the clears had more resistance than those...
> I tried the Das browns after using the hhkb for a few days, and man they felt so light to type on! I do like brown switches.
> ...


 

 I have the Dvorak version of the keyboard and I think it only comes with browns. It's a little mushy, and it doesn't help that I had to put o-rings on the keys to avoid knife attacks from the girlfriend (she hates the typing sound of mechanical keyboards).


----------



## SunTanScanMan

disastermouse said:


> I have the Dvorak version of the keyboard and I think it only comes with browns. It's a little mushy, and it doesn't help that I had to put o-rings on the keys to avoid knife attacks from the girlfriend (she hates the typing sound of mechanical keyboards).


 

 And yet she bought you the keyboard right? That definitely counts for something methinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 How long have you been using Dvorak for and how did you find the transition from qwerty (assuming that's where you started)? I've been re-learning to type hangul at a decent speed, but it's a huge pain... and improvement is slow.


----------



## missalaire

disastermouse said:


> Really? Too soft for me. Then again, the tactile sensation is needed to get me to keep typing on this ginormous mountain that will be a novel.


 
  
 What switches are you using? Because MX Clears are on the heavier end.


----------



## disastermouse

suntanscanman said:


> And yet she bought you the keyboard right? That definitely counts for something methinks
> 
> How long have you been using Dvorak for and how did you find the transition from qwerty (assuming that's where you started)? I've been re-learning to type hangul at a decent speed, but it's a huge pain... and improvement is slow.



No, I bought the keyboard, 

Dvorak is easy to learn. I learned it mostly because it just makes more sense and I don't really care if it's the same as what everyone else is using. QWERTY switchback is pretty easy but it helps when learning Dvorak to stick with only Dvorak until touch-typing with it is natural.

With the Kinesis Advantage, going back to non-split key bowls is what's weird. The keys are all closer to your fingers with the Advantage layout. Lastly, space is the thumb key only on the left side. On the right, it's backspace, so sometimes you accidentally backspace when trying to hit space when you're first learning.


----------



## disastermouse

missalaire said:


> What switches are you using? Because MX Clears are on the heavier end.



Browns, but I bought I was replying to someone using reds.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

How correct would I be to assume that mx clears are like browns but with a more pronounced bump?


----------



## missalaire

suntanscanman said:


> How correct would I be to assume that mx clears are like browns but with a more pronounced bump?


 
  
 You'd be correct. MX Clears are essentially a heavier version of MX Browns with a more pronounced tactile bump.


----------



## Pudu

suntanscanman said:


> Did a palmrest not remedy the height issue at all?
> 
> I agree about the angle on the HHKB. I use a grifiti fat wrist pad which is the same height as the lower part of the HHKB2. I had a larger pad for the Das as well. That negated any comfort issues for me.





I don't like using a palm rest unfortunately. I tend to move my keyboard around a lot during the day (I use an adjustable desk and intentionally move it from standing to sitting throughout the day). Plus, I have a separate rig and keyboard for gaming but use the same monitor - pushing the one keyboard aside is easy but a palm rest becomes one more thing to deal with. It's a shame because if the angle were more neutral I would definitely use the HHKB2 - the typing feel is really second to none.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

pudu said:


> I don't like using a palm rest unfortunately. I tend to move my keyboard around a lot during the day (I use an adjustable desk and intentionally move it from standing to sitting throughout the day). Plus, I have a separate rig and keyboard for gaming but use the same monitor - pushing the one keyboard aside is easy but a palm rest becomes one more thing to deal with. It's a shame because if the angle were more neutral I would definitely use the HHKB2 - the typing feel is really second to none.


 

 Fair enough 

 But the mention of your desk perked my interest. Would you mind sharing which model adjustable desk you have? I am always conscious that I spend far too much time sitting down at the desk. I have been looking at adjustable height desks that can be placed on top of fixed ones, but all of them seem too expensive for what they do. They're too small anyway.


----------



## Pudu

I think mine is an Uplift desk. But I believe that 80-90% of the leg assemblies (at least in the US) are made by the same factory in China, and there is no difference in those legs. I spent many months looking at all those other options too. But in the end I decided that the amount of time spent using a desk warranted a decent investment for both health and enjoyment. 

My advice would be to find a nice desktop you like and then just buy the legs separately. You can get nicer, cheaper options that way. I decided to go for a 4 leg setup instead of 2. I spent a week sanding down reclaimed wood, but it was worth the effort and expense. I really appreciate being able to adjust the height - not just from standing to sitting, but also small adjustments depending upon how I'm sitting/standing - typing, writing, listening to music, etc. 



Apologies for the rubbish photos (and rubbish cable management) - the wide angle lens makes it look much lower than it actually is (and makes the cables look messier too  ). The legs adjust both higher and lower than this, but these are the memory settings I have for sitting and standing.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

@Pudu

 Thanks very much for the information and advice. I will look into it. Had a quick browse on the Uplift site, and they have a desk with a treadmill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As a regular runner, I approve of such a contraption! Had a chortle anyway.
  
 I actually bought a new rectangular desk a few days ago. I need space for my PC screen and keyboard and books at the same time so got a long rectangular one (800mm X 1800mm X 725mm). Ample deskspace is so underrated! Love it. Replacing the legs definitely seems like a viable plan.
 I always appreciate a good wooden desk! Looks like you also have plenty of desk estate there. I'm still organising my room but normally my cables and table top is slightly 'busier' than yours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pudu

Haha, ya so is mine. It just 'combed its hair' for the photo.



Spoiler:  It normally looks more like this.








Your desk is the exact length of mine. It is great to have room to stretch - especially if you have one desk for computer and writing. One reason why I opted for the 4-leg version is because of the way they attach to the desktop. There are brackets that screw into the desk and the legs attach to the brackets. This makes it much easier to remove and re-attach the legs. Since we move every 3 years or so, this was an important consideration. But, holy moly are the legs heavy! Each has its own motor inside.


-edited due to apocryphal apostrophe-


----------



## SunTanScanMan

The wood grain on your desk looks great. You practice writing kanji? Pretty cool.
  
 What's slightly amusing is that we actually have a similar desk layout haha - But seriously, your desk still looks 'combed' in the latter picture. Only difference is basically a notebook is open....
  
 I'll show you busy: my study/work area at present

 I would draw your attention to the aforementioned wires. The mug graveyard is usually larger, and lots more paper laying about when I'm studying. I tidy up at the end, but I do fill the space when in use.
  
 The desk next to the radiator was my other old one. Set it up the day before yesterday...I'll live with the layout for a little bit and see if it sticks... My other desk lies dismantled out of frame.


----------



## Pudu

The only difference is your notebook is bigger than mine (good thing size doesn't matter ).



suntanscanman said:


> What's slightly amusing is that we actually have a similar desk layout haha ...
> The desk next to the radiator was my other old one...




You're not kidding - I have my old desk in the exact same relative location - doing amp duty now.


 I got it more than 10 years ago for free, but I should have moved to something else years earlier than I did. It is at completely the wrong height for the crap chair I was using for 16+ years. I also got a new chair this year. My back is so much happier now. :atsmile:




Oh, and during the day, the bourbon is replaced with tea.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

Holy cr@p will you look at that... we even have similar wiring management 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Congrats on the audio equipment - it looks like you're pretty much set.
  
 Also I think some people on this thread used to talk about keyboards some time ago.. I can't be sure though...
(sorry my fault)


----------



## Pudu

Why would anyone talk about keyboards?


Especially when there are desks to discuss.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

Has anyone thought of producing "key-desks"? With topre switches, and which can be raised and lowered... What


----------



## Pudu

I still wish the back of the HHKB2 could be raised and lowered ... well just lowered actually. 


See, we got back to keyboards, so you can cease your internal rant. You know who you are.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

So after selling my Das I purchased a Pok3r with cherry blues for a change of pace. I've been using it during the day and the hhkb at night owing to the noise level.
  
 First off, the blues on the Pok3r felt completely different to what I remember my old razer blackwidow had. The switch caps make it feel much more refined in general with less of sharper clack. The switches felt easier to actuate, although this may be down to the fact that I am a better typist now.

 I programmed the caps lock to be the control key, as I've got used to the hhkb. FN has been moved to the left control. I decided to keep the arrow key as they are for a slight variation.
  
 Switching between boards is seamless in terms of familiarity with the layout.
  
 I'm very happy for choosing blues. It's exactly what I wanted. The clicky and clackiness that contrasts heavily to the topre. Initially going from browns to topre made me wonder how people could describe topre to be smooth with its high actuation point. After adjusting I began to see what they were getting at. However switching from the blue switches it feels like I'm typing on butter.
  
 The cherry definitely feels more 'mechanical' with that lovey crunchiness. I'm a faster typist on the hhkb.


----------



## Pudu

I have a number keypad with blues. It's perfect for entering data - you always know that the number was definitely entered. But it would drive me nuts typing on them. I have browns for gaming on - and they are great for this. But even typing text on that one for any length of time annoys me. 

That said - I do always enjoy the crunchy, clacky cacophony when I use the number pad.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

- I've more or less got used to the somewhat weird click and actuation bump of the blues now. My typing rhythm was all over the place at the start. I like the noise
 I didn't think you could get any more offensive than an mx brown - pretty much as middle-of-the-road as it gets.
  
 ------
  
 Somewhat related to keyboards and _ahem ..._desks... I'm planning on gradually achieving a more ergonomic workspace.

 I'm considering attaching a decent pullout keyboard tray to the desk - A tray will free up the deskspace directly in front of me where I can place reading material - hopefully ending up with a more comfortable set up.
  
 I'm looking at a model from Humanscale as I have been informed of their quality. They're awfully pricey however. Are there any users here or other brands that members use?


----------



## Nalor

I recently got a coworker into a cherry red filco... though it was a strange path where I lent him both a topre keyboard and a cherry brown filco.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

nalor said:


> I recently got a coworker into a cherry red filco... though it was a strange path where I lent him both a topre keyboard and a cherry brown filco.


 

 I've not tried the reds. My first switch from a membrane was cherry mx black and I remember thinking it felt weird, and more akin to finger push ups than typing. But once I got used to it, typing on blacks was soooo smooth and fast. I can somewhat imagine the appeal your co-worker is attracted to in the reds. Neither the topre nor the browns have that linear fluidity.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

I got a refund of pok3r because the base had been warped and therefore it rocked on a flat surface. I hadn't realised as I had been typing with a towel at the bottom. So disappointed, but I saw that the ergotron keyboard tray was similar in price so bought it instead.
  


  
 The height and angle can be adjusted, but the latter is fiddly because the same screw loosens and tightens both.. As a result the tray naturally rises as you try and tilt it. However, once you set it up you're sorted. I tilted the tray backwards a little to compensate for the angle of the HHKB.
  
 I am using it with the clamp, which according to the instruction, only required one screw at the end of the tray to be drilled in under the desk. Without the clamp four more screws have to be drilled in. I am saving up for a new monitor so in view of a possible readjustment, I have opted for slightly less permanent clamp + 1 screw.
  
 There is a little flex on either side of the tray. Partly to do with flex in the long desk itself, the kb tray. But it is solid during typing.

 I'm not the tallest person, so achieving a comfortable typing position in the arms has been difficult. The tray has solved the issue. The pok3r's demise was a blessing in disguise.
  
 The freed desk space in front of me will be useful during assignment writing this week.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

leonwho said:


> Even though most of our time on the computer is spent typing, many of us don't truly appreciate "good keyboards" (much like "good audio"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Logitech K740 illuminated keyboard


----------



## Neccros

Anyone here use a Corsair K70 and has replaced the keycaps with caps other than ABS??
  
 Just pulled the trigger on the Amazon $91 deal yesterday and wanted to see what I could swap onto it.


----------



## missalaire

neccros said:


> Anyone here use a Corsair K70 and has replaced the keycaps with caps other than ABS??
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the Amazon $91 deal yesterday and wanted to see what I could swap onto it.


 
  
 The material the key caps are made of don't really matter as long as it has the insert making it compatible with Cherry MX.
  
 The biggest issue you will run into is the fact that Corsair uses a non-standard bottom row for their keyboards so you will need to make sure the keys for the bottom row are the correct size.


----------



## Neccros

It does make a difference on feel of the keyboard and key wear.  ABS wears the fastest, and PBT wears way longer.... 
  
 https://deskthority.net/wiki/Keycap_construction


----------



## missalaire

neccros said:


> It does make a difference on feel of the keyboard and key wear.  ABS wears the fastest, and PBT wears way longer....
> 
> https://deskthority.net/wiki/Keycap_construction


 
  
 I meant the material doesn't really matter as far as compatibility... the post you made that I replied to sounded like you were concerned about compatibility. I'm well aware of the differences between ABS and PBT.


----------



## Neccros

Yes compatibility as far as working with a K70 due to its unique first row.  I want better quality caps that are not ABS but work on a K70 layout.


----------



## brat9409

The Roccat Ryos MK Pro (brown switches) is an excellent keyboard.. but be warned the LEDs in the keys have a habit of dying.  I have been losing about 1-2 LEDs a week, and now only have 17 keys left that glow.
 Given the premium price this is a little disappointing.  The macros are invaluable when playing a lot of PC games.


----------



## Neccros

has anyone swapped springs in a Cherry red switch to turn it into a black switch?  
  
 I want a Poker 3 but is not available in blacks so was thinking about getting it with reds and just swapping springs...


----------



## coco-bun

You mean swapping all the keys from red to blue...? that's quite an undertaking, might as well sell what you have now and get a new one.


----------



## Neccros

coco-bun said:


> You mean swapping all the keys from red to blue...? that's quite an undertaking, might as well sell what you have now and get a new one.


 
 No the spring inside the switch.... They sell replacements... Just trying to see here who did it, specifically switching their red springs for black springs... and if so where did they source them from....


----------



## coco-bun

neccros said:


> No the spring inside the switch.... They sell replacements... Just trying to see here who did it, specifically switching their red springs for black springs... and if so where did they source them from....




Didn't know you can do that... and you must be one patient person!


----------



## missalaire

neccros said:


> has anyone swapped springs in a Cherry red switch to turn it into a black switch?
> 
> I want a Poker 3 but is not available in blacks so was thinking about getting it with reds and just swapping springs...


 
  
 You are better off just swapping the MX red switches for MX black ones. You can't open up the switches on a plate mount keyboard (which the Poker 3 is) and change the internals without desoldering the whole thing.


----------



## fuego

I am using a Dell keyboard for my Asus Laptop. Ironic...


----------



## SirIsaac

Currently using: Ducky Legend 
 http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/ducky-legend/
  
 Also Own: Mionix Zibal 60
 http://mionix.net/keyboard/zibal-60/
  
 Rebuilding: DAS Model S (changing Cherry MX key switch type & custom enclosure) 
 http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional/
  
  
 I have tons of different key caps for customizing, PBT, ABS, different colours.
 Keyboard customizing becomes very fun and addicting, much like audio


----------



## Neccros

I want a Zibal 60.... Used to see them at Frys and havent in a while


----------



## Spork67

CM Storm Rapid-1 with cherry blues and white backlight at home.
 CM Storm, Quickfire with cherry browns and white backlight @ work.
 Both have rubber rings on the switches to quieten them down a little.
  
 Love my mech TKL boards.


----------



## Coq de Combat

I have:
  
 K65 RGB Lux for TKL
 K70 for a full
 Tesoro Excalibur RGB as a full backup
  
 Have to say I dig the K65 .. can't decide on color themes though, so I still change several times a day.


----------



## The_Answer (Jul 29, 2017)

.....


----------



## Neccros

I been hearing great things about Gateron switches... They are supposedly better quality than the equivalent Cherry since in more recent years, the quality of Cherry switches has dropped a little. Like I hear stories of Cherry Black switches being scratchy, etc 
  
 Anyone here have experience with Gaterons??


----------



## SirIsaac

maximus-xxviii said:


> Used to own a Razer Blackwidow with blue switches but got sick of the clicky sound and burnt LED lights.
> 
> Switched to a Filco Majestouch Convertible 2 with brown switches and never look back. Less cable clutter while using the keyboard with it's Bluetooth function.


 
  
 Love the white \ blue colour, looks great.
 Are those keycaps PBT or ABS? Double shot or single top labeled?


----------



## koven

what are your guys thoughts on the corsair K70 RGB LUX? is that worth the retail price or should i be considering less mainstream options in that price range?


----------



## SirIsaac

koven said:


> what are your guys thoughts on the corsair K70 RGB LUX? is that worth the retail price or should i be considering less mainstream options in that price range?


 
 Thats a nice keyboard. The higher price is because of the aluminum and their using actual cherry mx switches. IMO totally worth it, you won't be disappointed.
  
 Just a heads up on backbit keyboards, In my experience they tend to draw more power and work best when connected to a powered usb hub. (Keep that in mind if your computer doesn't detect the keyboard after waking from sleep)


----------



## koven

sirisaac said:


> Thats a nice keyboard. The higher price is because of the aluminum and their using actual cherry mx switches. IMO totally worth it, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Just a heads up on backbit keyboards, In my experience they tend to draw more power and work best when connected to a powered usb hub. (Keep that in mind if your computer doesn't detect the keyboard after waking from sleep)


 
  
 thanks for the advice, i think ill go for the K70! just wanted to check to make sure it's not one of those "nice but overpriced" situations


----------



## The_Answer

sirisaac said:


> Love the white \ blue colour, looks great.
> Are those keycaps PBT or ABS? Double shot or single top labeled?


 
  
 They are PBT double shot keycaps by Vortex


----------



## SirIsaac

maximus-xxviii said:


> They are PBT double shot keycaps by Vortex


 
 Sweet, I didn't realize vortex made multicolored sets like that.


----------



## franzdom

Total noob here, what does doubleshot mean?


----------



## SirIsaac

franzdom said:


> Total noob here, what does doubleshot mean?


 
 means, when their made, the mold is "shot" with two colors rather than one. If the key is not a double shot key than the marking on it must be a label or laser engraved...etc


----------



## Vigrith

neccros said:


> I been hearing great things about Gateron switches... They are supposedly better quality than the equivalent Cherry since in more recent years, the quality of Cherry switches has dropped a little. Like I hear stories of Cherry Black switches being scratchy, etc
> 
> Anyone here have experience with Gaterons??


 
  
 Yes. I own a couple Gateron boards, 2 Magicforces and a Whitefox, whilst I cannot attest for their life-expectancy just yet as I've not had them for a long time yet I can tell you they feel better than the latter iterations of Cherry - a lot of people are sceptical but I personally feel that as of right now there's no real point choosing Cherry over Gateron. For the sake of integrity though I will say I only have gateron clears (2x) and browns (x1) on my boards so I cannot attest for how the other colours feel but if they are any indication, I doubt it'll be different.


----------



## Neccros

koven said:


> thanks for the advice, i think ill go for the K70! just wanted to check to make sure it's not one of those "nice but overpriced" situations


 
 I got the non-RGB K70 (Dont care for flashy lights) K70 and picked it up on sale for $90


----------



## Neccros

vigrith said:


> Yes. I own a couple Gateron boards, 2 Magicforces and a Whitefox, whilst I cannot attest for their life-expectancy just yet as I've not had them for a long time yet I can tell you they feel better than the latter iterations of Cherry - a lot of people are sceptical but I personally feel that as of right now there's no real point choosing Cherry over Gateron. For the sake of integrity though I will say I only have gateron clears (2x) and browns (x1) on my boards so I cannot attest for how the other colours feel but if they are any indication, I doubt it'll be different.


 
 I got my first modern mech keyboard, I've always been into them since I got my first PC in the late 80's/early 90's, and discovered reds are too soft. Also found out the tops of the keys tend to be shaped tighter together cause my fat fingers to drift and make mistakes. 
  
 I want to try Cherry blacks or the Gateron equal on my next keyboard. One thing I with newer keyboards had was the tank like build quality of older keyboards.... I like heavy keyboards...


----------



## Vigrith

neccros said:


> I want to try Cherry blacks or the Gateron equal on my next keyboard. One thing I with newer keyboards had was the tank like build quality of older keyboards.... I like heavy keyboards...


 
  
 I like light keyboards and light switches, I use Gateron clears (my favourites) and browns (not as light but still soft) but the old "vintage" cherry blacks and whites are awesome too, shame they're hard to come by nowadays.


----------



## Ancipital

(Photos used from Them Interwebs, not mine.)
  
 My work machine uses one of those freaky-looking Maltron keyboards with Cherry MX black switches:
  

  
  
 My home machine, which sometimes gets used for gaming, has a tenkeyless Filco Ninja 2 with Cherry MX reds, and silicon dampers fitted:
  

  
  
 Both are amazing- the Maltron is virtually impossible to use if you're not used to it, though. The Ninja, on the other hand, is a bit weird due to more or less forcing you to touch type.. but it's incredibly sturdy, and quick, and generally feels amazing in use. WASD+maus never felt so good!
  
 The tenkeyless layout is a boon, it preserves the key pitch to suit my slightly embarrassing large hands (no clown shoe jokes!), but gets the keyboard sensibly close to my foolishly huge Steelseries QcK Heavy mouse mat, which takes up far too much desk space. I don't need to have Gibbon arms to reach everything, which is extremely comfy.


----------



## Vigrith

ancipital said:


> My work machine uses one of those freaky-looking Maltron keyboards with Cherry MX black switches:


 
  
 Been a while since I'd seen one of those torture machines LOL


----------



## SunTanScanMan

Slight update from my last post.
  
 I have been using solely the hhkb -  My pok3r (mx blues) was returned due to it having a warped base.
 Recently purchased a realforce 55g and really enjoying the heavier keys. 
  
 Also bought some raising desk legs which helps with posture and stretching my legs during long work/study stretches at my desk. This was a substantial investment but I should have done it sooner. My typing position is so much more comfortable having the desk level at the appropriate level (I'm not the tallest person, so most desks tended to rest a bit high for typing comfortably). No more need for the keyboard tray.


----------



## madwolfa

Here's my CM Storm QFR with MX Brown switches and blank Vortex PBT caps from Massdrop!


----------



## JoshuaJ0

Just picked up an HHKB in Japan, great to type on. Have a Leopold FC 660M with me here at college with browns. Got a Poker II with clears, an IBM Model M, CM Storm Quickfire with Greens , Ducky Mini YOTH edition, and god knows how many different keycap sets at home...
  
 Yeah I sound like an addict.


----------



## mikey1964

Just bought a new monitor, which necessitated a change of keyboards. I need smaller keyboards, I already have KBP Pure Pro with green LED (MX Green) for my other rig (FX8350) but needed to replace the TKL I was using for my main rig (3960X). Rummaged thru my keyboard collection and came up with a KB Paradise KBP V6000 MX White (blue LED, can switch to red as well).  Now, at the very least, I have a little more space on my table, though I suspect I'd be in the market for a bigger desk pretty soon.


----------



## HiFiChris

Nothing fancy in my possession, however I like to rotate between these models depending on my and my fingers' mood (no gaming, only typing; not sorted in any particular order):

  

Cherry MX-Board 3.0 (Cherry MX Blue)
Cherry MX-Board 3.0 (Cherry MX Brown)
Logitech G710+ (Cherry MX Brown with stock damper rings)
VicTsing Rubber Dome keyboard with RGB illumination (quite good for a rubber dome keyboard with a slightly off layout of some buttons)
VicTsing 60% Mechanical Keyboard (metal chassis, very loud and clicky Blue Outemu Switches)
Cherry Strait Black (nice firm buttons but really small actuation range, rather cheap build quality and doesn't last very long)
Kensington Advance Fit (rather soft but still precise scissor switches with good actuation range, but looks a bit plasticky while it is actually quite well built; gets spongy over time just as most rubber dome keyboards)
 
  
 I think this was it. I'm thinking of getting the MX-Board 3.0 with MX Black switches, too.

  
 And as I know that many people love threads with pictures, here is some keyboard-p
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





rn (yes, I know that not all of the ones I mentioned are pictured):


----------



## atarione

I have been using this keyboard for year and half I guess.. Filco Majestouch 2 TKL (mx reds) w/ PBT doubleshot keycaps ..quite happy with it.


----------



## navar

Ducky.  I finally broke down and purchased one.  I won't own anything else...


----------



## Vigrith

3 years later and the original DSA Hyperfuse is still my favourite set to use, I wish I loved my Pok3r as much as I love my HHKB but it's just not the same.


----------



## navar

vigrith said:


> 3 years later and the original DSA Hyperfuse is still my favourite set to use, I wish I loved my Pok3r as much as I love my HHKB but it's just not the same.


 
  
  
 That looks really sharp.


----------



## HiFiChris

I just recently damped my MX Board 3.0's MX Brown switches. I'm not sure whether or not I fully like the new feeling when typing. The feeling with the damped Logitech G710+ MX Brown switches is kind of better (but the undamped MX Board feels better than the undamped G710+) - but it's kind of stupid to have such a giant gaming keyboard on my desk for typing only.


----------



## qazeqaz

Hola, my buddy and I designed this KB. Known as the Q30 since it is a 30% board.



http://imgur.com/f5w9zAt



Below is the prototype



http://imgur.com/ZLVnnUa


----------



## HiFiChris

Newest addition:
  
 An inexpensive EasySMX board with illuminated keys (every switch has got its dedicated LED) and really good vibration dampening of the entire board. Equipped with blue Outemu switches. I'm no gamer but surprisingly like the multi-coloured key illumination quite a lot.


----------



## JayceOoi

Feel free to read my HyperX Alloy FPS Review @ JayceOoi.com. Thanks.
  
 Quote:


> ​HyperX Alloy FPS surely is the must have mechanical gaming keyboard for FPS gameplay. Period. Fast response and great clicky experience with Cherry MX Blue Switches. Don’t forget the textured AWSD keys too. Mesh travel pouch to ease carrying around for LAN party. And come with 2 years warranty.


----------



## audioBenj

Once I tried a mechanical gaming keyboard, I never looked back. I am currently using a Razer Blackwidow X Chroma with Razer greens and they are okay. I would like to buy another mechanical gaming keyboard with the Topre switches in the future. Just waiting for them to drop down in price.


----------



## shinjinian

Mechanical keyboards are the only way to go. I recently built a plank as my first custom board.








 I'm not really a fan of the Ortholinear non staggered rows so I've gone back to using my Logitech g710+. Eventually I'll build a custom 60% or compact full sized keyboard


----------



## JayceOoi

My another budget mech keyboard - Armaggeddon MKA-7C PsychEagle 2017 Review


----------



## NamelessPFG

I've returned here since I think I've found my next keyboard in the months to come:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/294674098/freestyle-edge-the-ultimate-split-gaming-keyboard
  
 I've been wanting a split keyboard for a while, and this looks like just the ticket, with the early bird pricing being much lower than an ErgoDox. A split setup would allow for much more room in the middle, all freed up for touchscreens, flight sticks/yokes, racing wheels, or whatever else I want to put there.
  
 The Kickstarter's got about three days left right now, so if a split keyboard with Cherry MX switches, NKRO and firmware-level reprogramming without any fuss sounds appealing to you, now's the time to get in! Heck, you'll even get some free palm pad cushions since that was part of a stretch goal they just hit.
  
 My only complaint at the moment is that there's no Cherry MX Clear switch options, but I've come to expect that with most Cherry MX keyboard manufacturers at this rate. If it's a board I really like, I might go through the hassle of swapping in Clears or Zealios down the road.
  
 Well, okay, make that two complaints: this isn't a split version of the Kinesis Advantage, sculpted straight-line layout and all, like I was hoping for. I suppose that'll come later down the road.


----------



## Lv100Pidgeot

Over the last few years I've had three mechanical keyboards. The first was a wasdkeyboards v2 w/ cherry MX red switches. It always felt unergonomical to me. After a number of months without ever really getting comfortable with it, I switched to a Logitech G610 Orion red. I liked this one a _lot_ better. It wasn't without flaws. Logitech's software is always a little bloaty and the volume wheel squeeked when I used it. My girlfriend "borrowed" this keyboard. Borrowed is in quotes because I haven't gotten it back in more than a year.  Oh well, at least she uses it every day. My most recent keyboard is a Leopold FC750R. This time around I went with black switches and was glad I did! Turns out I prefer a heavier actuation force. As for the keyboard itself, it's a huge step up from the other two. It's heavier than a brick and the keys feel fantastic. I could shout from the rooftops how much I like this thing. I don't ever want to type on anything else.


----------



## Neccros

Lv100Pidgeot said:


> Over the last few years I've had three mechanical keyboards. The first was a wasdkeyboards v2 w/ cherry MX red switches. It always felt unergonomical to me. After a number of months without ever really getting comfortable with it, I switched to a Logitech G610 Orion red. I liked this one a _lot_ better. It wasn't without flaws. Logitech's software is always a little bloaty and the volume wheel squeeked when I used it. My girlfriend "borrowed" this keyboard. Borrowed is in quotes because I haven't gotten it back in more than a year.  Oh well, at least she uses it every day. My most recent keyboard is a Leopold FC750R. This time around I went with black switches and was glad I did! Turns out I prefer a heavier actuation force. As for the keyboard itself, it's a huge step up from the other two. It's heavier than a brick and the keys feel fantastic. I could shout from the rooftops how much I like this thing. I don't ever want to type on anything else.



You should get a switch sampler of Gaterons.  They are WAY smoother than Cherry switches... Their blacks are about the same as far as actuation force goes, but they feel soo much smoother during the keys travel...  Cherry's tend to feel scratchy based on the plastics they use in their stems


----------



## tens245

Corsair Strafe here - will probably keep it until I find something significantly better worth the upgrade.


----------



## siberianman

I currently own a Dell keyboard, been using this for 8 years and it is still working properly.


----------



## wazzupi

siberianman said:


> I currently own a Dell keyboard, been using this for 8 years and it is still working properly.


Thank you for your service.


----------



## siberianman

Yeah! I should thank my keyboard for the years we've been together. Lol!


----------



## GuyForkes

Italian Red Filco for 3 years now. Love it!


----------



## CrispApple

Wow, lots of interesting keyboards here.

Saw a few HHKBs, that looks nice but I'm not sure about the layout.
Might try it out though.


----------



## PointyFox

Neccros said:


> You should get a switch sampler of Gaterons.  They are WAY smoother than Cherry switches... Their blacks are about the same as far as actuation force goes, but they feel soo much smoother during the keys travel...  Cherry's tend to feel scratchy based on the plastics they use in their stems



Interesting fact is that older Cherry MX Black switches are perfectly smooth. I'm not sure why they changed. People usually refer to them as the "vintage" ones. They're my favorite Cherry switches. Though, my favorite switch is the 55 gram force Topre.


----------



## Neccros

PointyFox said:


> Interesting fact is that older Cherry MX Black switches are perfectly smooth. I'm not sure why they changed. People usually refer to them as the "vintage" ones. They're my favorite Cherry switches. Though, my favorite switch is the 55 gram force Topre.



I'm aware of the older ones but good luck finding them...  That's why Gaterons are nice... they are buttery smooth and available...


----------



## Randonneur

For straightforward quality and "never have to change it out of the box" (e.g. no need to mess with caps, springs or lubing) a simple Realforce is hard to beat.


----------



## Randonneur

PointyFox said:


> Interesting fact is that older Cherry MX Black switches are perfectly smooth. I'm not sure why they changed. People usually refer to them as the "vintage" ones. They're my favorite Cherry switches. Though, my favorite switch is the 55 gram force Topre.



Because Cherry didn't bother to make new molds for their switches for decades, so they gradually got rougher and rougher. Probably because they had no competition. I have a set of Gaterons which are smoother than my MXes.

There are recent reports though that they've improved the smoothness of their switches, and conjecture that they've finally invested in better manufacturing capabilities.


----------



## flamekin

Logitech G613, Wireless mechanical, the response time is surprisingly fast and love the slate color. Wish it didn't have the macro switches though as I never use them


----------



## JerkChicken

Anybody here have experience with the Logitech g pro wireless keyboard? I’m wondering the general response of their Romer G switches


----------



## Scrum92

Varmilo VA88M Charcoal with MX Silent switches


----------



## koenoe

TX60 Antique Copper with lubed Cherry MX Retooled Black switches


----------



## PointyFox

koenoe said:


> TX60 Antique Copper with lubed Cherry MX Retooled Black switches



Retooled? Did Cherry make new molds?


----------



## koenoe

PointyFox said:


> Retooled? Did Cherry make new molds?


Yes, a few years ago


----------



## PointyFox

koenoe said:


> Yes, a few years ago


Are they smooth as the "vintage blacks"?


----------



## koenoe

PointyFox said:


> Are they smooth as the "vintage blacks"?


I’ve never tried the vintage blacks, but these retooled blacks are a lot smoother than the latest blacks. I’ve also spring swapped them with springs of Gateron Yellow switches and lubed with Krytox 105. They feel and sound very nice. A little typing test:


----------



## Neccros

Gateron Blacks are a good modern Cherry black alternative... they are buttery smooth


----------



## Vigrith

PointyFox said:


> Are they smooth as the "vintage blacks"?



There are minimal inconsistencies with the batches of retooled blacks that they've had made thus far - the first two batches seem slightly better than the more recent ones; that said, they're still far more consistent than vint blacks and about as smooth. I'd say that if we take it as the very best (few out there) vints being a 10/10, the overall rating for retooled blacks would be like an 8.5/10. It's much easier, as well as safer, to just buy them off Arrow when they're 20 cents a pop when they're available than weeding through batches of second hand vintage blacks.

@koenoe nice antique! I have an 84SE in copper and the finish really is beautiful - hopefully Kin continues to make them, it's a very unique feature.

Contributing a little bit.






Brass Time TKL, 205 lubed milky gat yellows, Laser.
CA66, 55g spring swapped 205 lubed retooled blacks, SA Godspeed.


----------



## PointyFox

OK, was just wondering since I have a keyboard filled with 10/10 vintage blacks.


----------



## VictorBLR

Home keyboard (Razer X Chroma)





Office keyboard (Ducky Shine 7)




Ducky is much better


----------



## Grayes

Neccros said:


> Gateron Blacks are a good modern Cherry black alternative... they are buttery smooth



It's buttery smooth. I've been using cherry black for 1 year now when i switch to gateron i cant see the difference between these two


----------



## profanum429

Pretty new here, but I've always loved mech boards. Two of my favorite boards, one of the new F77s and my LZ CLSh. I also have a 2003 vintage HHKB Pro1 but that currently resides at work as my keyboard there  Currently waiting on TKC Sanctuary Reborn since I think it'll look good on the LZ red...


----------



## ostewart

Just picked this up for £40 second hand but brand new. Cherry silent switches.

Just as I have a gateron optical brown keyboard arriving today that was a similar price from Amazon.

I have a crappy membrane full size for work and this for gaming after an LED went bad on my old cooler master CK530


----------



## mikey1964

Broke out my Topre RealForce 104U 55G for my main rig, I'd forgotten what a joy it is to type and game with this keyboard. I'd replaced the keycaps with yellow PBT ones, feels great! The original spacebar is showing some shine now, keycaps are still pretty good.....


----------



## ostewart

ostewart said:


> Just picked this up for £40 second hand but brand new. Cherry silent switches.
> 
> Just as I have a gateron optical brown keyboard arriving today that was a similar price from Amazon.
> 
> I have a crappy membrane full size for work and this for gaming after an LED went bad on my old cooler master CK530



Gateron Optical Brown is going back to Amazon, this Ducky One2 is lovely to type on.


----------



## fzman

Post-spillage, I am replacing my Logitech illluminated membrane keyboard and want to do a mechanical keyboard instead.  I bought an HP Omen Sequencer keyboard, and have been using it for a few days, and like it, but the key pushes make too much noise.  I am not a touch-typist, rather type with 3 or 4 fingers from each hand, and sometimes use my right hand to type 'left hand' kesy (think a drummer...)  I do not game, this is just for work, data entry, writing documents, some spreadsheets and nternet browsing......

I am doing a deep-dive researching on the net, and m not getting any less confused. I'm looking at Das Keyboard 4Q, Varmilo VA108M,  Corsair K95.   I am getting to the point where they are all starting to look like keyboards, and my mind gravitates naturally toward seeming similarities rather than subtle differences.

Help!


----------



## PointyFox

fzman said:


> Post-spillage, I am replacing my Logitech illluminated membrane keyboard and want to do a mechanical keyboard instead.  I bought an HP Omen Sequencer keyboard, and have been using it for a few days, and like it, but the key pushes make too much noise.  I am not a touch-typist, rather type with 3 or 4 fingers from each hand, and sometimes use my right hand to type 'left hand' kesy (think a drummer...)  I do not game, this is just for work, data entry, writing documents, some spreadsheets and nternet browsing......
> 
> I am doing a deep-dive researching on the net, and m not getting any less confused. I'm looking at Das Keyboard 4Q, Varmilo VA108M,  Corsair K95.   I am getting to the point where they are all starting to look like keyboards, and my mind gravitates naturally toward seeming similarities rather than subtle differences.
> 
> Help!



You need to be looking at the switch types. The Omen uses a "clicky" switch, the noisiest type. Other than clicky, there are a few other types:

Tactile: Has a bump when they activate about halfway down. Example: Cherry MX Brown. 

Linear: Smooth all the way down. Example: Cherry MX Black or Red

Hybrid: They feel like regular switches (rubber dome) but have advantages of mechanical switches (hard bottoming out, stable, durable). Example: Topre 

I type like you do and prefer Topre switches. They're expensive but there are clones available. I'd sell you a clone I have cheaply if you want to try them.


----------



## fzman

PointyFox said:


> You need to be looking at the switch types. The Omen uses a "clicky" switch, the noisiest type. Other than clicky, there are a few other types:
> 
> Tactile: Has a bump when they activate about halfway down. Example: Cherry MX Brown.
> 
> ...


Tell me more.   A link would be helpful.


----------



## PointyFox (Jun 25, 2020)

fzman said:


> Tell me more.   A link would be helpful.



Happy reading!  Let me know if you have any questions.

https://www.kitguru.net/peripherals...itguru-guide-to-mechanical-keyboard-switches/
https://deskthority.net/wiki/Topre_switch
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_(keyboards)

I've tried a number of different switches. Here's what I thought:

MX Red: Too light, I kept accidentally pressing them.
MX Black: Good weight, probably my favorite purely mechanical switch since I bottom out when typing.
"Vintage" MX Black: Old MX Black switches are smoother for some reason and I prefer them. 2nd favorite behind Topre.
MX Brown: Kind of annoying to have a tactile bump. I don't "touch type" so they're useless to me.
MX Blue: My least favorite. Loud and clicky. The reset point is above the activation point, so if you don't pick up your finger enough before pressing the key down again it won't register. "Touch typists" tend to prefer these i.e. people who don't bottom out the keys when they type. Gamers tend to bottom them out due to having to hold keys down frequently.
Topre: My favorite switch. Feels like a rubber dome switch but improved.
Rubber dome: What's found on cheap keyboards. I don't like how they change in force if you press them on the edges but that can be mitigated through the use of stabilizers like scissor switches, but it decreases the key travel. I also don't like how they squish when they bottom out. Topre fixes those two issues and improves the durability.
MX Green: A harder to press MX Blue. Still don't like it.


----------



## Poganin (Jun 25, 2020)

My collection.
Top row: Ducky One 2 Mini Pure White with Silent Reds; Durgod Taurus K320 with Silent Reds; Anne Pro 2 with Kailh Box Whites.
Middle row: Anne Pro 2 with Kailh Box Reds, Topre Realforce 45g (current favourite)
Bottom: Corsair K95 with MX Browns (I don't use it much because it's loud as hell and I found that I prefer my mechanical keyboards quiet)


----------



## nepherte

Details:

Tofu 60% Aluminium Case (Silver)
DZ60RGB-ANSI v2 PCB
Brass 60% Plate
Gateron Yellow Switches
Razer PBT Keycaps (Mercury White)


----------



## PointyFox

nepherte said:


> Details:
> 
> Tofu 60% Aluminium Case (Silver)
> DZ60RGB-ANSI v2 PCB
> ...



So 50g linear?  Similar to Chery MX Black?


----------



## nepherte

PointyFox said:


> So 50g linear?  Similar to Chery MX Black?


They are indeed 50g linears. Pretty good stock switches. Slightly lighter than blacks (60g) but otherwise very similar.


----------



## mikey1964

Have you guys tried Topre 55G? It's the shizznizzle! I love my 55G Topre RealForce KB, using it right now......but with yellow PBT keycaps instead of stock ones.


----------



## PointyFox

mikey1964 said:


> Have you guys tried Topre 55G? It's the shizznizzle! I love my 55G Topre RealForce KB, using it right now......but with yellow PBT keycaps instead of stock ones.



I use a Topre 55g tkl. It's my favorite.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Hi guys, I'm looking for some help and hope to increase my chances with this link:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/loo...-to-forward-me-two-logitech-keyboards.936905/


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor

1 year anniversary of my favorite keyboard so far, Leopold FC900R with silent reds.


----------



## bluecar

I have a wireless apple keyboard for when I want to work. I have a 1980's IBM PS/2 keyboard for when I want to annoy my wife


----------



## AppleheadMay

PointyFox said:


> So 50g linear?  Similar to Chery MX Black?



If you like linears take a look at Tealios from Zeal PC. The smoothest linear I've ever encountered.
They're quoted at 67g but don't feel heavy. I even upgrade the springs for the spacebar and enter key to 125g.

https://zealpc.net/collections/switches/products/tealios


----------



## PointyFox

AppleheadMay said:


> If you like linears take a look at Tealios from Zeal PC. The smoothest linear I've ever encountered.
> They're quoted at 67g but don't feel heavy. I even upgrade the springs for the spacebar and enter key to 125g.
> 
> https://zealpc.net/collections/switches/products/tealios



Do you know how they compare to the "vintage" Cherry MX Black switches?


----------



## AppleheadMay

PointyFox said:


> Do you know how they compare to the "vintage" Cherry MX Black switches?



I had keytester/sampler boards for heaps of switches, I think over 20 of them were different linears.
So my testing of different switches was on keytester/sampler boards with all different switches, one of each which is not ideal.

I only managed to get my hands on one vintage MX Black switch from someone at DT and was disapointed after all the raving about them I heard.
I preferred the Tealios. While some people considered that sacrilege others admitted Tealios where pretty darn good linear switches.


----------



## fzman (Jul 10, 2020)

I ended up with a Ducky Shine 7 and am very happy.  Also bought a Nighttypist, but have not tried it yet. bought pre-typed from mechanical keyboards.com too lazy to retype the info, so here is a cut and paste (ironic, if you ask me, that I did not want to retype the brand and model info.....

Also bought a Evoluent Mouse, a Handshoe mouse, and Logitech MX Vertical Master 3 and Ergo Plus.  I have all 3 Logitechs conneced wirelessly at the same and can switch betweeen them quite easily. Making the best of the work from home scenario.....




Returned - Like New - Ducky Shine 7 Blackout - MK Exclusive First Release - RGB LED Double Shot PBT Mechanical Keyboard (Cherry MX Brown)Returned - Very Good - MK Night Typist Warm White LED Backlit, PBT Double Shot keycaps, Type C USB, Programmable, 16 Layout Mechanical Keyboard (Cherry MX Silent Red)


----------



## koven

I like Topre the most, I have 2x Leopold FC600C, one is the silent 45g.


----------



## charlee

KUL-ES 87. I wholeheartedly recommend it!! I’m an OSX user and there is a dip switch that basically remaps the Windows/CMD and ALT/OPT keys for you. No need for any other software. This keyboard is really well built. I have the Cherry-MX Brown switches.

The keycaps though was a bit too hard for me, so I swapped them, first with the GMK Skeletor and now with SA Dancer set. Still got mad love for the GMK Skeletor set, just wish there was an OS Mod set for them. My other keyboard, the Varmillo VB87MR is rocking those.


----------



## nepherte

Another DYI 60% mechanical keyboard:

Case: Tofu 60% Cyan Aluminum (KBDFans)
PCB: HS60v3 (by Yiancar + Mechboards UK)
Plate: Universal 60% Brass (Mechboards UK)
Switches: Gateron Yellow (lubed with Krytox 205g0)
Keycaps: Cherry PBT Black on White (NovelKeys)
Stabilizers: Durock PCB screw-in (lubed with Krytox 205g0)
Foam: 2mm case foam + 4mm plate foam (MKUltra)


----------



## PointyFox

Mind control foam?


----------



## nepherte

PointyFox said:


> Mind control foam?


The vendor has a "funny" sense of humor, naming his company after a clandestine mind control program. My parcel got checked by both the shipping company (DHL) and Singapore customs lol. He also added a printed 2 page copy of some of the declassified documents. Not sure what to think of it though


----------



## nepherte

nepherte said:


> The vendor has a "funny" sense of humor, naming his company after a clandestine mind control program. My parcel got checked by both the shipping company (DHL) and Singapore customs lol. He also added a printed 2 page copy of some of the declassified documents. Not sure what to think of it though


Not to mention 2 credit card companies flagged the online payment transaction as suspicious and blocked my cards...


----------



## PointyFox

nepherte said:


> Not to mention 2 credit card companies flagged the online payment transaction as suspicious and blocked my cards...



...and suddenly the area around your house becoming popular with hunters and bird watchers.


----------



## stephenlee2801

Does anyone have any recommendations for a wireless keyboard upgrade? I've been using a Filco keyboard with brown switches for some time now. Love the feel of the brown switches (at least for work purposes where I have to touch type quite a bit) but I've been needing to move my keyboard around quite a bit and it would be quite useful to have a wireless keyboard with a similar / better typing experience without the hassle of reaching around and plugging into the docking station every time I moved.


----------



## PointyFox

stephenlee2801 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a wireless keyboard upgrade? I've been using a Filco keyboard with brown switches for some time now. Love the feel of the brown switches (at least for work purposes where I have to touch type quite a bit) but I've been needing to move my keyboard around quite a bit and it would be quite useful to have a wireless keyboard with a similar / better typing experience without the hassle of reaching around and plugging into the docking station every time I moved.



There's the *Logitech G915 TKL. *You can get it with similar switches.


----------



## stephenlee2801

Thanks! I'll take a look. I've always been hesitant with RGB keyboards (definitely fan of a more low-key, stealthy look) but it seems like the simple look is a dying breed nowadays in market full of gaming keyboards.


----------



## AppleheadMay (Jul 27, 2020)

Corsair K63 wireless, also a TKL, blue or iceblue leds, MX red switches only though (linear).
More of a standard look and switches vs. the flat look and switches of the G915 TKL.
I have the K63 SE Wireless but have a G915 TKL with clicky’s incoming as well.

By the way, you can usually turn the RGB of or use a static color.
I have a Logitech G Pro where I use static red lighting for the mods and orange for the alphas for example.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Just rebuilt my KBC Poker 1st gen with MX Browns. Added a layer of EVA foam under the PCB, and did a very light lubing with PTFE dry lube.


----------



## nepherte

Details:

Keyboard: Novelkeys NK65 v2
Keycaps: Novelkeys Cherry PBT White on Blac
Switches: Gateron yellows lubed with Krytox 205g0


----------



## mrscotchguy

Just got some silent Bobas in.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video review about my current keyboard, the Logitech G512, and after years of using te G810, I'm finally happy to upgrade to something a bit better


----------



## Kukuk

Just got a Razer Huntsman Elite after fighting for years with my off-brand Chinese mechanical keyboard.

I generally thought that keyboard was fine, as I only rarely had issues like random double spaces and double Ts, but it was really wearing on me recently. That, and the clicky noise REALLY lost its novelty. It was a very loud keyboard, which was a lot of fun at first, but became very grating after three years or so.

Enter this keyboard: I opted for the linear optical switches for quiet typing, and man, am I satisfied. Obviously it's not silent, as the keys still have to bottom out, but it's a satisfying muffled sound. I'm also adapting to it very well, being able to shoot of quick bits of text, as well as sustain good speeds for a decent amount of time. The one thing I will have to get used to is how sensitive the keys are. Even gently resting my fingers on the keys causes them to activate, so I'm going to have to unlearn that, but it really shouldn't be an issue.

I'll also say, the detachable wrist rest being RGB is endlessly absurd to me. I like RGB, so no complaints, but it's almost more absurd than RGB mousepads to me.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Kukuk said:


> Just got a Razer Huntsman Elite after fighting for years with my off-brand Chinese mechanical keyboard.
> 
> I generally thought that keyboard was fine, as I only rarely had issues like random double spaces and double Ts, but it was really wearing on me recently. That, and the clicky noise REALLY lost its novelty. It was a very loud keyboard, which was a lot of fun at first, but became very grating after three years or so.
> 
> ...



I like tasteful RGB personally. My newest KB, unfortunately, doesn't have the best speed or brightness options. I picked up the dk61e since it's on sale.. Definitely going down the KB rabbit hole like I did with Headfi.

Now you just need to lube your switches and get the butter smooth thoccs 😂


----------



## Kukuk

mrscotchguy said:


> I like tasteful RGB personally. My newest KB, unfortunately, doesn't have the best speed or brightness options. I picked up the dk61e since it's on sale.. Definitely going down the KB rabbit hole like I did with Headfi.
> 
> Now you just need to lube your switches and get the butter smooth thoccs 😂



It's funny: for me, it's either full-blast rainbow RGB, or none at all. Miss me with that tasteful stuff.

The more time I put on this keyboard, the more surprised I am that it's marketed as a gaming keyboard. Don't get me wrong, it's fine for gaming, I just don't think that's its strong suit. The media keys are re-programmable, but outside of that there's no big gaming features like extra macro keys or anything. This thing, to me, strikes me as being more of a typist's dream. The actuation point is so immediate that you don't even really have to bottom out the keys. It's so smooth, and so quiet, you can just plug away at it for hours without it being annoying.

$200 is a lot of money for a keyboard, and it's not even some obscure boutique brand. But it's kinda making sense to me, as I could really see myself putting years on this without any issues. I definitely don't see myself bringing the ol' clacker out of retirement.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Kukuk said:


> It's funny: for me, it's either full-blast rainbow RGB, or none at all. Miss me with that tasteful stuff.
> 
> The more time I put on this keyboard, the more surprised I am that it's marketed as a gaming keyboard. Don't get me wrong, it's fine for gaming, I just don't think that's its strong suit. The media keys are re-programmable, but outside of that there's no big gaming features like extra macro keys or anything. This thing, to me, strikes me as being more of a typist's dream. The actuation point is so immediate that you don't even really have to bottom out the keys. It's so smooth, and so quiet, you can just plug away at it for hours without it being annoying.
> 
> $200 is a lot of money for a keyboard, and it's not even some obscure boutique brand. But it's kinda making sense to me, as I could really see myself putting years on this without any issues. I definitely don't see myself bringing the ol' clacker out of retirement.


 
Man, I wish $200 was expensive for keyboards. I ordered all the parts for my "endgame" board. Let's hope..


----------



## Kukuk

mrscotchguy said:


> Man, I wish $200 was expensive for keyboards. I ordered all the parts for my "endgame" board. Let's hope..



Oh, I've heard custom boards are pretty much a bottomless rabbit hole. Sorta a niche within a niche, and demanding a price to reflect that. I'd say they're not for me, but every time I think something's not for me, I usually dive in at some point. I'm happy with me plebian pre-built keeb... For now.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Kukuk said:


> Oh, I've heard custom boards are pretty much a bottomless rabbit hole. Sorta a niche within a niche, and demanding a price to reflect that. I'd say they're not for me, but every time I think something's not for me, I usually dive in at some point. I'm happy with me plebian pre-built keeb... For now.





Kukuk said:


> Oh, I've heard custom boards are pretty much a bottomless rabbit hole. Sorta a niche within a niche, and demanding a price to reflect that. I'd say they're not for me, but every time I think something's not for me, I usually dive in at some point. I'm happy with me plebian pre-built keeb... For now.



They are... So far I've been buying budget boards and pimpin' them out with as gifts or builds for friends and family. 

I ordered this but it won't be shipped for at least another month.  (Not a hobby for instant gratification).

The board, case, switches, stabilizers, lube, wrist rest, keycaps, and various bits and screws and sorbathane feet will run probably over $500. 

I've spent way more on headphones and realized I use my keyboard WAY more. I'm sick of my wrist hurting after a long gaming session, so going to go ergo. Good news is if I hate it, I can always sell it off for more than I paid for the parts, unlike the headphone hobby.


----------



## Ash

Have been using a DasKB for years. While its very good and I like the clickty clack  it doesnt work well with Zoom calls I am on these days. 
Need a good mechanical full size or without the numpad, but as quiet as possible. 
Please and thank you!


----------



## Poganin

@Ash  What's your budget?


----------



## Ash

No ceiling This is for work, will deduct as expense from taxes!
I do want clearly visible contrasting letters, no need for backlit, usb slot on KB would be useful for inserting wireless mouse dongle.


----------



## Poganin

I would recommend a Realforce R2 PFU Limited Edition (it comes with Topre silenced switches and additional silencing mats to place under the keycaps to make the typing experience even more silent). Take good care of it and it will last you a very long time. PBT keycaps with dye-sublimated legends, so they won't wear out from use. I can't go back to any of my other mechanicals after trying this one (the switches are electrocapacitive, not truly mechanical). There is both a full-size and TKL version available. Unfortunately, no USB passthrough. It is very expensive, though.

If you absolutely need mechanical switches (like Cherry MX) then Durgod Taurus K320 with Cherry MX Silent switches is a good (and much cheaper) alternative.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Drop CTRL with Zealios 67g switches and Drop SA Oblotzky keycaps.
Built like a tank, great tactile feeling while remaining smooth, awesome keycaps that add their own "thock" sound.


----------



## treal512 (Dec 17, 2020)

nepherte said:


> Details:
> 
> Keyboard: Novelkeys NK65 v2
> Keycaps: Novelkeys Cherry PBT White on Blac
> Switches: Gateron yellows lubed with Krytox 205g0


Looks good. How do you like the keycaps?

Here is my recent keeb from Niz with ePBT GOK BOW on the Atom 68


----------



## nepherte

treal512 said:


> Looks good. How do you like the keycaps?
> 
> Here is my recent keeb from Niz with ePBT GOK BOW on the Atom 68


The keycaps were a total bust. Had manufactering issues and the stem of pretty much all the keycaps broke off (on 2 sets!). NovelKeys did provide a refund however, so customer service wasgood.


----------



## treal512

nepherte said:


> The keycaps were a total bust. Had manufactering issues and the stem of pretty much all the keycaps broke off (on 2 sets!). NovelKeys did provide a refund however, so customer service wasgood.


Yikes, that is crazy! I have not heard of that.


----------



## reivaj

There are so many new switches on the market from when I last looked at keyboards.

Are there any switches that have the tactile feedback as strong as brown/blues but without the loud sound. That way I can have the typist experience without the disturbance for the office.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Zeal Zilent.


----------



## driftingbunnies

Currently using this


----------



## mrscotchguy

reivaj said:


> There are so many new switches on the market from when I last looked at keyboards.
> 
> Are there any switches that have the tactile feedback as strong as brown/blues but without the loud sound. That way I can have the typist experience without the disturbance for the office.



Kind of but not really. I'd recommend getting a cheap switch tester from amazon or eBay so you know how the more premium switches feel. Basically they are Brown Switches with larger metal leaves and a different shape tactile "curve" on the stem.

Panda switches are popular because the stem bottoms out causing a "thocc" sound and nice feedback.  

I really like the feel of T1 switches and Zealios if you are going to build your own board. If you just pick up an optical board, stick with gateron yellow linear switches. 

The best truly silent option for switches would Zilents, Kailh Silent Pinks, Inyvr Boba U4, or Outemu Silent Sky.

I'm not a fan personally of silent switches because they feel mushy and not the best typing experience. But freaking awesome for gaming!


----------



## Ash

Poganin said:


> I would recommend a Realforce R2 PFU Limited Edition (it comes with Topre silenced switches and additional silencing mats to place under the keycaps to make the typing experience even more silent). Take good care of it and it will last you a very long time. PBT keycaps with dye-sublimated legends, so they won't wear out from use. I can't go back to any of my other mechanicals after trying this one (the switches are electrocapacitive, not truly mechanical). There is both a full-size and TKL version available. Unfortunately, no USB passthrough. It is very expensive, though.
> 
> If you absolutely need mechanical switches (like Cherry MX) then Durgod Taurus K320 with Cherry MX Silent switches is a good (and much cheaper) alternative.



Placed an order for the Durgod taurus 310 with cherry red silent. 
Thank You!


----------



## Amberlamps

I roll with this

RGB

I got it after my G19 took a schit. I never use it’s annoy led’s, I turn them off with the exception of wsad keys. Truth be told, I don’t even use it as I’ve given up on using desktop pc’s, they’ve been replaced by my ipads and my intel nuc. I do everything on my nuc using rvnc on my ipad, if that doesn’t work, I use my microsoft BT micro keyboard.


----------



## n0de5

My camera's a bit off focus but here's my keyboard.
Its a Redragon K552 that has been extensively modded.
Specs:
Lubed and filmed Gateron Milky Blacks
Bootleg Sky Dolch keycaps I got off of AliExpress
1mm thick steel plate
Lubed cherry stabs


----------



## mrscotchguy

n0de5 said:


> My camera's a bit off focus but here's my keyboard.
> Its a Redragon K552 that has been extensively modded.
> Specs:
> Lubed and filmed Gateron Milky Blacks
> ...


I have those sams caps on my dk1e build, cheers!


----------



## eaglerock

Here is my KBD75 with zealios 65g and Mito DSA Legacy caps


----------



## DaaDaa (Mar 14, 2021)

fghfghfgh


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

DaaDaa said:


>


What caps are those?


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## pr0ximity

My newest toy.

Polycarbonate boards are really fun, they have a very satisfying sound without feeling quite as “cheap” as some other plastics can. Though they show scratches like crazy...


----------



## DaaDaa (Mar 14, 2021)

fghfghf


----------



## DaaDaa

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> What caps are those?


Its drop MT3 Susuwatari


----------



## h1f1add1cted (Mar 13, 2021)

My current 3 keyboards

From top to bottom:

Office: *Cherry G80-1800* with Cherry MX Black switches and mixed Raptor K1 and stock ABS keycaps

Allround: *Ducky MIYA Pro Panda Edition* with Cherry MX Black switches with stock PBT keycaps

Gaming: *JD40 MK2* with Cherry MX Green (modifier only) and MX Silver switches with DSA PBT keycaps


----------



## DaaDaa (Mar 14, 2021)

fghfghfgh


----------



## DaaDaa (Mar 14, 2021)

fhgfghfgh


----------



## WhiteFox01

These drop keyboards and custom keysets make me wish topre keyboards had more options.


----------



## Poganin

WhiteFox01 said:


> These drop keyboards and custom keysets make me wish topre keyboards had more options.


Same. Although you could replace stems with MX-compatible to use all those nifty keycap sets.


----------



## WhiteFox01

Yeah just didn't want to mess with the stems on my topre. I did like the norbauer chassis, but a bit pricy for my taste. Absolutely beautiful though.


----------



## DaaDaa

Poganin said:


> Same. Although you could replace stems with MX-compatible to use all those nifty keycap sets.


yes but what about the utter shame and disgrace of owning a topre and letting your father and his father before him (and so on) down?


----------



## vLEGIONv

I apologize for the degeneracy in advance.


----------



## EJSorona

I used for 3-4 years a Corsair K70 RGB with MX Red switches. I still have it, but has one mayor flaw: it has an english QWERTY layout, but I live in a spanish speaking country, so there's no Ñ key and < > on that keyboard if you configure it to spanish/LATAM layout. 
About a year ago I bought a much more modest HyperX Alloy FPS with numpad and MX Blue switches. I love it and prefer it over the K70. I got used to the MX Blue switches pretty quickly, even for gaming.


----------



## Jayden

Hi everyone! What are some custom keyboard brands you guys would recommend for someone to start/ enter this world?


----------



## mrscotchguy

Jayden said:


> Hi everyone! What are some custom keyboard brands you guys would recommend for someone to start/ enter this world?


What's your budget?


----------



## vLEGIONv

mrscotchguy said:


> What's your budget?


to tag on to this... can you solder?


----------



## Jayden

mrscotchguy said:


> What's your budget?


Let's say about $100 to $200 USD?


----------



## Jayden

mrscotchguy said:


> What's your budget?


Does basic soldering count? But best to be less of that level of modifications


----------



## vLEGIONv (May 12, 2021)

Jayden said:


> Does basic soldering count? But best to be less of that level of modifications


That puts you in a better place then most people. the majority will be through-hole soldering, and for most keyboards the most complex things you'll ever solder are SMD diodes or leds. This will open you up to the world of ergo's and splits, or more specialty stuff.. I had zero idea what I was doing soldering and used a very basic $20 usd soldering kit to finish my first keyboard, which took 6 hours. That includes reading guides and desoldering mistakes.


if you're in singapore, take a look at kbdfans (pricey at times) or kprepublic(cheaper pick, large selection). if you don't want to mess around soldering, just pay attention to stuff like this. It's already soldered, just need to pick your switches, case, keycaps, and toss it all together.

Cost is going to be heavily dependent on what you decide to pick up. pcb/components to fill out the pcb shouldn't ever go above $100 (some of those presoldered pcb's are as little as $30 usd), but where you get caught up are switches, cases, and keycaps.
You can spend $3 per 10 for gateron yellows... or spend $18 per 10 for west german vintage blacks.
You can spend $30 for an aliexpress set of knock off keycaps... or wait 8 months for a $200 group buy set.
You could buy a simple case for $60 usd... or get one made out of brass that'll cost you $500.
World's your oyster, you might as well send it right off the bat to something tailored to you, and you don't HAVE to spend a ton of money to do it.

Tl;dr mechanical keyboards are a giant waste of money


----------



## Jayden

Yup, I can do basic soldering I would say. 

And boy that is really a huge range of prices right there! Yes I am based in Singapore and I will definitely take your suggestions into consideration


----------



## nepherte

Being from Singapore, there are plenty of local vendors (mostly offering group buy stuff):
- https://ilumkb.com
- https://monokei.co
- https://hexkeyboards.com

Be aware though, that most things they sell are through group buys (easily taking 1 year to deliver) and individual parts of a keyboard (such as keycap sets)


----------



## vLEGIONv

Jayden said:


> Yup, I can do basic soldering I would say.
> 
> And boy that is really a huge range of prices right there! Yes I am based in Singapore and I will definitely take your suggestions into consideration


If you actually understand what you're doing you'll be fine building from the ground up. by my third keyboard I've gone into building my own earbuds, handwiring boards, and a pcb solder job for a split or 60% takes me 2 hours tops now. It's really not difficult, just kind of tedious.

Now it's just a matter of figuring out what switches, keycaps, and board you want to go with


----------



## Jayden

nepherte said:


> Being from Singapore, there are plenty of local vendors (mostly offering group buy stuff):
> - https://ilumkb.com
> - https://monokei.co
> - https://hexkeyboards.com
> ...


Wow 1 year would be too long man. But I will look at the links you provided here though! Its always good to read up more I guess


----------



## Jayden

vLEGIONv said:


> If you actually understand what you're doing you'll be fine building from the ground up. by my third keyboard I've gone into building my own earbuds, handwiring boards, and a pcb solder job for a split or 60% takes me 2 hours tops now. It's really not difficult, just kind of tedious.
> 
> Now it's just a matter of figuring out what switches, keycaps, and board you want to go with


I'm one who's kinda into tinkering stuff, so I hope i will do fine when the time comes


----------



## nepherte

E-White Polaris HHKB Layout | Polycarbonate Plate (universal) | Alpacas (tx films + krytox 205g0) | Durock v2 screw in stabs | GMK Crimson Cadet


----------



## ThEvil0nE

WOOTING One


----------



## Watagump

Redragon K556 RGB LED Backlit Wired Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Aluminum Base, 104 Standard Keys​
Made the move to a mechanical, took a while to find one I liked. Tried several Corsair before settling on this one. It has brown switches and costs around $50.


----------



## nepherte

Monokei Kei R2 | HHKB Layout | Brass bottom weight | Full brass plate | Pinokos (krytox 205g0 + tx film) | Durock v2 stabs (krytox 205g0) | GMK Modern Dolch Light


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor (Oct 29, 2021)

Assembled my first custom a few months ago.
Base: Idobao ID80 (V1 case, V2 PCB) + Acrylic bottom plate
Switches: JWICK C Black V2 on mains, Kailh Box Ancient Grey on mods + misc
Stabs: Everglide V2
Lube: Krytox 105 (all switches), dielectric grease (stabs)
Keycaps: Keypro Red Warrior PBT DS (GMK Red Samurai copy)








Sounds pretty good too!


----------



## mikey1964 (Oct 30, 2021)

I can't recall if I'd posted Topre keyboards, but I'd recently gathered them for a group shot for another forum. Anyway, here goes:

Topre Type Heaven with blue dye-sub keycaps, Topre RealForce 103UB 55G with yellow dye-sub ketcaps.




A group shot of my Topre keyboards (I'd forgotten to include the Type Heaven, but did include the RealForce 103UB....on left (top to bottom), CoolerMaster Nova Touch with Miami keyset, Leopold FC660C (black), and another CoolerMaster Nova Touch with a Galaxy keyset. On the right, two HHKB Professional 2 (I'd swapped their keycaps) and the Topre RealForce 103UB 55G.





I just love the feel of Topre, especially the 55G, such a joy to type on...I've rotated out of my Topre keyboards, I'm presently using a Ducky Shine 4 69 Fire, with its nine Cherry MX switch types, and LED with 6 different LED colors (RGB wasn't quite out yet at the time).


----------



## AppleheadMay

nepherte said:


> Monokei Kei R2 | HHKB Layout | Brass bottom weight | Full brass plate | Pinokos (krytox 205g0 + tx film) | Durock v2 stabs (krytox 205g0) | GMK Modern Dolch Light




Classy!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Has any one seen this keyboard yet?
https://viendi.co/8l/
I'm in love!


----------



## AppleheadMay

I got me one by the way, hopefully paired with this set: (live GB)
https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=113766.0


----------



## nepherte

Mekanisk Fjell R6 |  Full brass plate | Ultramarine switches (krytox 205g0) | Durock v2 stabs (krytox 205g0) | GMK White on Black


----------



## Malevolent

Mmmm, my most expensive keyboard remains a polycarbonate Tofu65 with lubed & filmed Gateron Ink Black switches.

I want to get a Mode SixtyFive, but I just can't convince myself to pull the trigger.... yet.


----------



## rawrster

I got this in the mail today. Funny enough the post right above is about this keyboard. The picture is a Mode SixtyFive in lilac with alpacas linear switches. I have some Akko Neon keycaps however those are just placeholders for now until I find something better. I'm probably going to change the bottom row to add an fn key as well.

I had a 60% before this and having arrow keys again is pretty nice. This is definitely my most expensive keyboard and hopefully end game assuming 65% works out for me.


----------



## JamesCanada

I actually like full size keyboards.
I love the mechanical feel but not the sound so much.
You guys have some beautiful gear! 

Here is my plain ( Stock) setup.
Wireless Logitech G915 keyboard.
I love it for gaming and typing.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Today I have something special, a review, but on something that's related to audio, but in a different way than my usual review. 

While most of my reviews are about hearing music, and making a difference to sound, today's product has absolutely no change on sound, but can be used in music production to improve your workflow. It is also a powerful programming tool, and while artists have been using a left hand keypad for years now, it only now has occurred to me that I could speed up my development process by using one, so I bring you my experience, thoughts and feelings about the Classic Gamepad from Azeron!! 

To give you the short version, I love the aesthetics, and if you're willing to put up with a steep learning curve, you could streamline your process using macros, and it could help with both carpal tunnel and work related wrist pain! 

Not to mention its fun for gaming! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...-classic-review-productivity-gaming-keys.html


----------



## Malevolent (Dec 21, 2021)

rawrster said:


> I got this in the mail today. Funny enough the post right above is about this keyboard. The picture is a Mode SixtyFive in lilac with alpacas linear switches. I have some Akko Neon keycaps however those are just placeholders for now until I find something better. I'm probably going to change the bottom row to add an fn key as well.
> 
> I had a 60% before this and having arrow keys again is pretty nice. This is definitely my most expensive keyboard and hopefully end game assuming 65% works out for me.


Nice, I love the design of the Mode65 - simplistic, with a touch of flair, thanks to that customizable back plate.

I could never use a 60% - I need my arrow keys + Pg Up/Pg Dn keys.

I just got my KBD67 Lite R3 in dark blue, from the recent Black Friday sale. I have yet to do anything with them, though. I'm still mulling over my choice of switch and keycaps. Oh, well.


----------



## mikey1964 (Dec 21, 2021)

Rotated out my Topre Type Heaven, now using one of my fav, Ducky Shine 4 Fire 69 (6 colors, 9 Cherry MX switch types)






Edit - One thing I'd like to add, Ducky keyboards come with a plastic keyboard cover (on my soundbar), I use it to cover my keyboard when it's not in use, makes a very nice dust cover.


----------



## Dobrescu George

who else got rubber rings to dampen their keys?


----------



## AppleheadMay

Tried them, hated them, they completely ruined the feeling for me.


----------



## Dobrescu George

AppleheadMay said:


> Tried them, hated them, they completely ruined the feeling for me.



I'm generally using a Logitech G512 keyboard with brown switches and the noise has been killing my fun with music sometimes, so I installed some dampener rings last week. So far, I can type faster now, the keys seem to rebound faster. I am hoping to try some less noisy switches in the future, I like the tactile feeling of brown but may be able to adapt to silver or different type if they work alright (?) 

I have a mini keypad with blue switches and I like it too, but the noise is still annoying  

---

What is the type of swtich everyone typically goes for?


----------



## Draygonn

My first mechanical keyboard was a Steelseries 6Gv2 with Cherry MX Blacks ten years ago.  After 5 years I switched to a Leopold TKL, also with MX Blacks.  That keyboard got lost during a move so I upgraded to a Leopold FC980C. I recently decided to focus on touch typing so I added an FC660C silent in black on black.  I enjoy watching people get excited over their newest builds and deciding which switches and keycaps to get, but I've never been interested in any DIY myself.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Dobrescu George said:


> I'm generally using a Logitech G512 keyboard with brown switches and the noise has been killing my fun with music sometimes, so I installed some dampener rings last week. So far, I can type faster now, the keys seem to rebound faster. I am hoping to try some less noisy switches in the future, I like the tactile feeling of brown but may be able to adapt to silver or different type if they work alright (?)
> 
> I have a mini keypad with blue switches and I like it too, but the noise is still annoying
> 
> ...



If I may give you *my* unsalted *opinion*, just to try to help ...

The keyboard you have is an entry level mechanical with entry level switches. The rings dampen the sound of course but completely ruin the feel of a mechanical switch.
The pad with blue switches will probably be clicky switches, the loudest type.
A better way to silence your keys is with Zealencios from Zeal PC. But these are expensive and hard to find if at all, you can't get them from Zeal anymore since they also take (less) away from the feel which is why he doesn't make them anymore. You might still find them around the web though, but are they worth the price in relation to the price of your board?

The type of switch "everyone" (read keeb enthusiasts) goes for is linear mostly, some tactile, clicky is frowned upon usually although I enjoy a clicky from time to time as well. Some of the switch brands offer a regular and silent variation of their keys, I like regular because I like a nice sounding key but others like a silenced, dampened sound.
The best linears used to be vintage Cherry MX Blacks (reds are way too soft) but these will cost you a lot of you still find them and then you'll have to put in some maintenance (lubing, maybe spring change) since they're pretty old.
Zeal Tealios (67g) are as good or better than those vintage blacks but they cost about a $ a pop. They're absolutely worth it for me though, I compared them to about 150 other switches.
The silent versions of those are: Sakurio, Roselio and Healio in different spring weights. These have silicone dampening inside the top and bottom housing and might be what you're looking for.

Of course, putting those in your board would mean desoldering and soldering and I wouldn't recommend that for three reasons: first you could ruin your board, second the board is too cheap (read basic) to put such expensive switches in and third: it has a numpad which is unergonomic for a gamer. Forget about numpads unless you use spreadsheets all day.
If you put your keyboard in front of you so your left hand is placed correctly your mouse hand is at an angle which is bad for your wrist, elbow and shoulder, certainly over the long run if you game a lot. It aso gives you less space for your mouse. This is why you often see gamers orient their keyboard diagonally.
You don't need a numpad unless you work in spreadsheets all day long and even then I'd recommend a Southpaw for right- and left hand users alike.
So anything over TKL or 75% is bad.

I'd recommend looking into a GMMK Pro board from Glorious: has all the keys you need: numbers in their normal place, F keys for gaming, arrow cluster and PgUp, PgDn, Home, End and Del plus a nice volume dial you can configure for other things too. 
It's also one of the cheapest ventures in DIY mechanical keyboards and doesn't need much DYI at all. Just put in some Roselios (hotswap, no soldering and really quiet) and your flavor of keycaps Like Glorious Aura V2 if you want shine-through the letters for your RGB or any other nice keycap set if you don't need shine-through the letters, there's so many beautiful caps out there. 
Don't look at all those videos for changing the "bad" stabs of the GMMK Pro, they're infinitely better than the stabs on you Logitech and they are heavily lubed. Yes, you can put in better stabs like Zeal or Durock but that's not needed yet, I think you'll be amazed already.
And don't start off with lubing your switches yet. It's a big task, it needs to be done with the right lube and very lightly applied in the right spots, not everywhere around like you see in some videos. Also, I'm not a silent switch user (just regular linear) although I tried them all but I'm not usre it's a good idea to put lube on top of that silicone dampening, might create stickiness. And a silent switch won't get more silent with lubing anyway.

Total cost of this board: GMMK PRO + Roselios + nice caps: $350-400.


----------



## Dobrescu George

AppleheadMay said:


> If I may give you *my* unsalted *opinion*, just to try to help ...
> 
> The keyboard you have is an entry level mechanical with entry level switches. The rings dampen the sound of course but completely ruin the feel of a mechanical switch.
> The pad with blue switches will probably be clicky switches, the loudest type.
> ...



Woah, really cool stuff, will investigate! 

My biggest fear is that I won't get used to other layouts, only full keyboards, since I do use the numpad a lot, and when I tried to use a short enter key, I failed, can only use tall, large enter key layouts. 

I had a feeling that this logi is considered entry-level, was curious to know if there are any keyboards that come preassembled and are better, since I'm not that great with DIY. 

About this one, indeed, it is sad it doesn't have modular switches and you'd need to desolder them


----------



## AppleheadMay (Dec 22, 2021)

GMMK Pro exists in ISO layout as well, which is with the big enter key.


And maybe look into Southpaw?
Those were originally made for left handed people since they have the numpad on the left.
For right handed people they have the advantage that they can use numpad and mouse at the same time in Excel for instance., but also for gaming they can use the numpad as a directional pad with extra macros and the mouse at the same time.
Those DIY keyboards are fully programmable.
Take a look at this on for example: Southpaw which can accept ISO layout with a multifuncntion knob.
https://candykeys.com/product/viendi-8l-keyboard-kit
They are at the higher end of the spectrum though, meaning pricey.

So the big enter key problem can be solved, but different layouts will indeed require a certain amount of muscle memory training, how much depends on the board chosen.
I once retrained for gaming from a TKL keyboard to a Razer Tartarus but in the end I’m much faster wit the Tartarus.
https://www.razer.com/gaming-keypads/razer-tartarus-pro/RZ07-03110100-R3U1
No more WASD, my thumb does that.
And I can use it as a numpad in Windows, you can set up profiles for different applications.
The switches aren’t bad at all but can’t compare with my Tealios of course.

I like different keyboards, I have a couple of Viendis on order, a couple of GMMK Pros, have 2 Tartarus and also 2 G915TKL, 2 K830 (for TV use) and an MX Keys Mini. And I just sold all my previous keyboards.
The G915 TKL for example are pretty expensive even though the switches suck (compared to …) but they look pretty good and have nice functions like wireless so I can use them from the couch on a Couchmaster Basic with a wireless mouse.


----------



## Amberlamps

I rock with a logitech G910 Spectrum and a G19s and which replaced a G15.


----------



## Prelim

my custom GH60 rev.C


----------



## Prelim

Also my Dolch board:


----------



## Prelim

And an OG Siemens MX blacks board:


----------



## Prelim

And an OG Cherry G80-1600HAP New-in-box:


----------



## Prelim

my comercial boards (Ducky Shine 3 and Coolermaster QFR):


----------



## Kukuk

Kind of silly, but I bought myself a 60% keyboard just for use with my laptop. I've found a lot of games are basically unplayable on a laptop keyboard, most notably MMOs, and this is a great workaround for that. Not sure I'd ever be able to use one of these full time on a desktop setup, but I'm definitely digging it for this.


----------



## mikey1964

Some new keyboard related stuff came today, though I'm still awaiting delivery of a couple more artisan keycaps. First off, a pic of the new pudding style PBT double shot shine thru keycaps, also in pic are three of the special 'Esc' artisan keycaps I'd gotten. These are cheap ones as I ain't gonna pony up a lot for those crazily priced artisan keycaps.





Also got an oversized 4mm thick mousepad to go with my recently acquired desk, love how it covers most of my desk, though the rubber like smell needs to fade for me to truly enjoy the new mousepad.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Wooting  One on Flaretech Linear85 Black with YDMK double shot PBT. Not feeling the bright white cap and will be replacing with amore vintage-ish white to closely math the VR-1HD.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ThEvil0nE said:


> Wooting  One on Flaretech Linear85 Black with YDMK double shot PBT. Not feeling the bright white cap and will be replacing with amore vintage-ish white to closely math the VR-1HD.


Hah, I love it that your keypad keycap color matches the meters on your RME. Priceless!


----------



## ThEvil0nE (Jan 22, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hah, I love it that your keypad keycap color matches the meters on your RME. Priceless!


I switch between green and cyan meters. Matched cables too 😂


----------



## mikey1964

Got my nest to last artisan keycap, very solidly made with mostly metal build...




I'd tried it on my keyboard and I must say it looks great....


----------



## mikey1964

One set of the XDA PBT Dye-sub keycaps arrived today, rather like the look and feel of the new keys on my CM Nova Touch.


----------



## mikey1964

New set of XDA PBT keycaps came today, decided to mount them on my Filco since the off-white color of the keyboard matches nicely with the new keycaps. I intend to leave them on the Filco as permanent keycaps as I'm not inclined to keep swapping them about.






I had gotten some black pudding with my white ones, decided to mount them on my CM Storm keyboard (Cherry MX Green) since the red LED would go nicely with 'The Witcher' keycap that's incoming. I'm not using the stcok wrist rest that came with the CM Storm because it has gone all tacky to the feel (hence my intense dislike for anything that has a rubberized feel/surface/coating). Since the keyboard LEDs are red, adjusted my G703 to match it.


----------



## Malevolent

Here's my new keyboard. 





*Board:* Mr Suit (Baby Powder with Chroma)
*Plate:* POM
*Switches:* Gateron Box Ink Blacks (lubed with Krytox 205g0)
*Stabs:* Owlstabs (tuned)
*Keycaps:* Kinetic Labs Octopus

I am very pleased with the look and feel of the keyboard. The sound, though, is exceptional - that "marbley" sound is quite something else!

Hopefully, this will quench my thirst to upgrade. *Hopefully*.


----------



## mikey1964

New set of PBT shine through Black Pudding keycaps, actually two sets, decided to install one set on my Ducky Shine 2 78 Edition, got a new oversize mousepad as well, brightens up my rather drab desk area.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Can any German forum member let me know of any trustworthy online retailers for Cherry keyboards please?


----------



## carbonF1 (Feb 18, 2022)

pulled this one out of the vault, OTD 360 Corsa


----------



## dracynical

F1-8X, my daily driver that will be by my side for years to come.


----------



## ts2200

I use a Ducky mechanical keyboard with blue switches. Also have a Das keyboard with brown switches for quieter settings, but the blue switches are so much better.


----------



## nepherte

Smith+Rune Iron165 R2 | Mirror-polished stainless steel weight | Full aluminum plate | Tungsten switches (205g0) | CRP Red Cyrilic


----------



## AppleheadMay

Very tastefully done, great choice of keycaps to give this bright case a classy look. Kudos!


----------



## nepherte

Thanks! Hard to capture the red in photos. It’s slightly less saturated in real life, but certainly more vivid than your average keyboard.


----------



## AppleheadMay

nepherte said:


> Thanks! Hard to capture the red in photos. It’s slightly less saturated in real life, but certainly more vivid than your average keyboard.



Yep, this could have easily been a shouty build but your keycaps toned it down while still maintaining a link with the case due to their red sublegends.
It's funny, if I would have seen the case alone or the caps alone I probably wouldn't have noticed them much, but the combo is what I call "finished".
I'm a sucker for nice combinations and unlike what I made before all the boards I'm building now start off with a keycap set and then finding a matching board.

For switches I use Tealios, Pearlios, Tangerines, Alpacas and the new Hades. I really like the Hades, tehy feel much heavier than their spring weight suggests and a lot better than the Poseidon. They benefit a little lube on the rails and ends of the spring, they don't come with light prelube.


----------



## nepherte

AppleheadMay said:


> Alpacas


These are my go to switches as well. Other than that, I’ve been enjoying Lilacs and Tungsten switches. I’m a sucker for linears with a spring weight ~ 62g.


----------



## kachoo

Any trackpoint users out there? Tex shinobi is the best keyboard in all worlds IMO. Nothing quite like it.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Check Ultimate Hacking Keyboard, has 3 thumb modules including trackpoint.
Trackpoints drive me nuts though, don’t even like trackapds, nothing beats a mouse for me.


----------



## kachoo

The UHK unfortunately has the trackpoint positioned by the thumb instead of the index finger. Sadly this ruins the ergonomics of the whole design for me. The primary purpose of the trackpoint is to be able to keep your hands/fingers in typing position while still moving the cursor. The mouse and trackpoint are meant to live together in harmony.


----------



## AppleheadMay

No idea, trackpoints don’t work for me.
I only use a mouse or a thumb-trackball, hardly ever use the trackpad on a laptop.


----------



## nepherte

Vega by ai03 | Black brushed steel weight | Full Alu Plate | Alpaca Switches (205g0) | ZealPC Stabs (205g0) | GMK Modern Dolch Light


----------



## atarione

kachoo said:


> Any trackpoint users out there? Tex shinobi is the best keyboard in all worlds IMO. Nothing quite like it.



Funny I was just coming to ask if anyone has ever seen one of these?    
ARCHISS Quattro TKL AS-KBQ91/TGBAWP​
as I was looking at Amazon Japan and saw this thing and decide it must be mine.. so yeah I ordered it..   won't be here for like a week ~ week 1/2 however.  But hopefully it is as "glorious" as it looks... because I was super into it when I saw it.      Otherwise since about 2014~ I have been using this Filco MJ2 TKL (mx-reds, o-rings, vortex double shot PBT keycaps) I love the Filco.. some of the vortex pbt keycaps are starting to shine however.. looking for new set..  unless of course I get so in love with the ARCHISS that the filco sits in it's box for a nearly a decade or whatever.. my other keyboards have been in there boxes since I got the Filco.


----------



## kachoo

Where are there trackpoint buttons? A trackpoint without buttons isn’t of much use.


----------



## kachoo

Looks cool otherwise. Not really al of of options out there, so seeing anything new is always refreshing


----------



## atarione (Aug 9, 2022)

kachoo said:


> Where are there trackpoint buttons? A trackpoint without buttons isn’t of much use.





kachoo said:


> Looks cool otherwise. Not really al of of options out there, so seeing anything new is always refreshing




It has L/R button keys (either side of spacebar).. that is part of the reason why it seems to have the world's smallest spacebar ??? I will have to report back when it actually arrives.  I had been using this Filco along time and while I love the filco and it still works beautifully, the trackpoint board was really calling my name..


----------



## kachoo

Ah I see. What’s the $$$ on the board? Also, is there a middle scroll button?


----------



## atarione

kachoo said:


> Ah I see. What’s the $$$ on the board? Also, is there a middle scroll button?


I ordered it from Japan it was approx 18,000 JPY and with the current exchange rate it came out to about $145 USD


----------



## kachoo

Not bad at all. Pricing on the Tex shinobi just raised to over $200. Tex is also launching a 65% board soon, hopefully that one will land under $150.


----------



## atarione

Well my new keyboard has arrived from japan.. It is very nice and well built ... if I`m honest it took me a minute to figure out how to get the JIS format working correctly in windows 11...but a bit of googling later seem to be all set, however the layout is taking a little getting use to...   If I wasn`t dumb I probably would have ordered the ISO layout..but meh... the JIS looks super cool and I don`t think it will be that big a deal to get use to.... Also if I need to I can swap it out for my filco instead..     This keyboard was made in Taiwan (as is the Filco).    Build quality seems very similar to the filco (both excellent) it seems, however the stock keycaps on the ARCHISS are clearly  better than the "terrible ABS" keycaps that come on most Filco`s ............. I get why Filco could get away with it in 2014 when I bought my MJ 2 TKL, but it seems weird they are still selling keyboards with pad print abs caps for $120~ in 2022... 

The trackpoint on the ARCHISS is interesting however hitting the "B" key is a bit of an adjustment it seems ..however using it a little I seem to be getting use to it.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Although I'm not adept at using trackpoints at all and my experiences with them didn't really work out you guys got me interested in such a board.
I ordered a TEX-Shinobi from Candykeys. 
Together with my Atlas and Sagittarius that will be my third ortho/ergo kindof board.
Not that I find those types of boards more ergonomic than a 60->75% but they're fun to try out and I like the variety.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Guys is there one reliable place to read up on the new and clone mechanical switches? I know about IBM and Cherry. I know there are a lot of other options recently but I don't know which are any good or what they should be used for.


----------



## carbonF1

gimmeheadroom said:


> Guys is there one reliable place to read up on the new and clone mechanical switches? I know about IBM and Cherry. I know there are a lot of other options recently but I don't know which are any good or what they should be used for.



Deskthority is usually where I look first. The mechanicalkeyboards subreddit may have more info on some of the more recent clones. Would recommend looking into the ZealPC switches, they're the only "clone" I like.


----------



## AppleheadMay

There is no one single place to find all the info you want.
Geekhack is a very good forum and so is the subreddit r/MechanicalKeyboards.
There are two no bs reviewers for switches: 
https://www.theremingoat.com/ and https://www.keebsnstuff.com/switches/

I don't think you can call these "newer" switches (some are here for well over a decade) simply clones. They are MX compatible switches which means they can be used in the same boards and use the same caps. A lot of them are far better than the scratchy stuff Cherry makes.

I only use linear switches (so no tactiles and clickies) and my preferred switches are Tealio, Pearlio, Hades, Tangerine, Seal and Alpaca and I tried lots of them.
But there are hundreds of others.


----------



## mikey1964

The stock ABS keycaps on my Keychron K2 were already beginning to shine, after just a few days of usage (especially the WASD keycaps), so I'd gone online and ordered a set of PBT Miami keycaps to replace the stock ones. At first, I'd thought I should have gone with just a single color, like red/black/grey/etc, but after installing the Miami set on the keyboard, it does look good to me.


----------



## RingingEars

Code. Cherry MX clear.


----------



## 0l3g

gimmeheadroom said:


> Guys is there one reliable place to read up on the new and clone mechanical switches? I know about IBM and Cherry. I know there are a lot of other options recently but I don't know which are any good or what they should be used for.


+1 for Reddit
you have so many subreddits there you can find and some will be recommended for you based on your initial interest in the topic that you will most probably get all your answers there
I personnally like /ErgoMechKeyboards subreddit if you are into ergonomical boards


----------



## gimmeheadroom

0l3g said:


> +1 for Reddit
> you have so many subreddits there you can find and some will be recommended for you based on your initial interest in the topic that you will most probably get all your answers there
> I personnally like /ErgoMechKeyboards subreddit if you are into ergonomical boards


Thanks, I no longer read reddit, I'm sure there are good guys on there but the fascists have taken over and dissent is not tolerated. Kinda reminds me of the audioscientologists' behavior. I was a member of geekhack 20 years ago, but at this point I just want to get 2 good keyboards that will last. I have too many hobbies and not enough money or time to get back into keyboards like I was.


----------



## 0l3g

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks, I no longer read reddit, I'm sure there are good guys on there but the fascists have taken over and dissent is not tolerated. Kinda reminds me of the audioscientologists' behavior. I was a member of geekhack 20 years ago, but at this point I just want to get 2 good keyboards that will last. I have too many hobbies and not enough money or time to get back into keyboards like I was.


yeah, we have definitely  some shared feelings towards some subreddits


----------



## mikey1964

More keycap fun for me, a set of PBT Gradient keycaps for onr of my Ducky keyboards....






Also got a set of G. Skill Crystal Crown (White) keycaps, I'm using them on my Ducky Shine 2 78 Edition, so loving the look and feel. These are definitely of higher quality than those pudding I'd gotten earlier. Oh yeah, since it is a set of only 104 keycaps, I'd had to get a set of blank transparent R4 keycaps to make up for the shortfall (the 4 yellow ones on the top right).


----------



## mikey1964 (Oct 6, 2022)

Got myself a set of 'Ice Crystal' keycaps for maximum bling for my Keychron K2, below is what it looks like 'unbling'






Here is what it looks like all RGB'ed up (or, at max bling bling mode)!





Or, with this RGB mode....





Honestly speaking, I prefer the first pic RGB mode....that is, the middle pic.


----------



## bluecar

mikey1964 said:


> Got myself a set of 'Ice Crystal' keycaps for maximum bling for my Keychron K2, below is what it looks like 'unbling'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one - gotta love a set of ghosties  How are they for feel - I've only ever been able to find faily hard ABS caps of this type...


----------



## mildmannered

Hako True switches, GMK Plum keycaps, Drop Carina 60% kit. I like smaller keyboards for more desk space while playing FPS games but if I ever assembled another keyboard I'd probably do a 75% for my F keys back


----------



## Kukuk (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm starting to peer down the rabbit hole of enthusiast-grade mechanical keyboards now that the linear switches on my Razer Huntsman are starting to get on my nerves. I've overall been fairly satisfied with the typing experience, but I'm finally looking to get something a little more premium. I have very narrow requirements, which is making things hard, but it's being further complicated by the fact that a lot of keyboards seem to be a limited run thing. Maybe someone can point me in the right direction.

I want a TKL board; nothing smaller, and preferably nothing larger.
I can take or leave wireless; I'd probably just use it wired anyway.
I don't especially care about RGB.
It's gotta be pre-built.
I'm looking for that sweet thock sound.

I came across the Keychron K8, which mostly meets my criteria, but I'm not a huge fan of the lip that goes around the outside of the keyboard; seems like it will be a magnet for dust and nastiness. Anything out there that's mostly similar to it, even if it costs a bit more money?

EDIT: Ah screw it, I ordered a GMMK kit to build.


----------



## AppleheadMay (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## carbonF1

Kukuk said:


> I'm starting to peer down the rabbit hole of enthusiast-grade mechanical keyboards now that the linear switches on my Razer Huntsman are starting to get on my nerves. I've overall been fairly satisfied with the typing experience, but I'm finally looking to get something a little more premium. I have very narrow requirements, which is making things hard, but it's being further complicated by the fact that a lot of keyboards seem to be a limited run thing. Maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> I want a TKL board; nothing smaller, and preferably nothing larger.
> I can take or leave wireless; I'd probably just use it wired anyway.
> ...



Anything that doesn't require Synapse is a win in my book 

What switches are you planning to go with?


----------



## AppleheadMay




----------



## Kukuk

carbonF1 said:


> Anything that doesn't require Synapse is a win in my book
> 
> What switches are you planning to go with?



Went with the lubed Panda Tactile switches. Looked up a youtube video of them and was very pleased with their sound; hoping they actually sound like that in person.


----------



## AppleheadMay (Dec 19, 2022)

Kukuk said:


> Went with the lubed Panda Tactile switches. Looked up a youtube video of them and was very pleased with their sound; hoping they actually sound like that in person.


Sound depends on a lot more than switches. The way you lube them, the board you chose, the type of mount, the lubing and tuning of the stabs, the plate, the plate foam, the case foam, sound mods like tape on the PCB, ...
But what you asked for in your first post: pre-built + good sound, that doesn't really work well together. Pre-built or not, you're gonna have to take the board apart and do some work on it if you want to achieve a decent sound.
And caps make a difference as well, SA sounds very different from GMK but both can sound really good, ABS sounds better than PBT imo.


----------



## Kukuk

AppleheadMay said:


> Sound depends on a lot more than switches. The way you lube them, the board you chose, the type of mount, the lubing and tuning of the stabs, the plate, the plate foam, the case foam, sound mods like tape on the PCB, ...
> But what you asked for in your first post: pre-built + good sound, that doesn't really work well together. Pre-built or not, you're gonna have to take the board apart and do some work on it if you want to achieve a decent sound.
> And caps make a difference as well, SA sounds very different from GMK but both can sound really good, ABS sounds better than PBT imo.



Thankfully the video I saw was basically the same build as what I got, aside from the size of the keyboard, so sound should be pretty similar to what I heard.


----------



## nepherte

Kukuk said:


> aside from the size of the keyboard


Just reporting that the size of the keyboard also affects the sound


----------



## nepherte

Kukuk said:


> I'm starting to peer down the rabbit hole of enthusiast-grade mechanical keyboards now that the linear switches on my Razer Huntsman are starting to get on my nerves. I've overall been fairly satisfied with the typing experience, but I'm finally looking to get something a little more premium. I have very narrow requirements, which is making things hard, but it's being further complicated by the fact that a lot of keyboards seem to be a limited run thing. Maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> I want a TKL board; nothing smaller, and preferably nothing larger.
> I can take or leave wireless; I'd probably just use it wired anyway.
> ...


If I was looking for a pre-built TKL, wired and/or wireless, I would have a look at https://monokei.co/standard. They did a preorder a while back, with delivery expected around end of December. There's probably going to be an extra in stock sale soon after that (you could check with them). They are reputable keyboard vendor in Singapore.


----------



## Kukuk

nepherte said:


> Just reporting that the size of the keyboard also affects the sound



Of course, but all other things being the same, and the one I'm getting being like 10% bigger, it'd be silly to assume a huge difference in sound.


----------



## Kukuk (Dec 23, 2022)

This was kinda tedious, but I got it together, and my god is it satisfying. I'm really glad I got the lubed tactile switches, because I missed the bump of the actuation when I had the linear switches, but my old Chinese board with clicky switches got on my nerves. These don't even really click so much as thunk, which is exactly what I was looking for.

Eventually I might get more interesting keycaps, but for now I'm super satisfied with this board.

Just noticed this lets off a high-pitched whine when it cycles RGB. That don't thrill me.


----------



## UntilThen

Really stoke that my son gave me a Keychron Q6 which he assemble to a musical theme, including the mat below it.


----------



## wzl778633

Using Cyberboard terminal. Really beautiful and perfect with gateron baby kangaroo tactile switches. But Its actually a little bit overprice I have to say.....


----------



## wzl778633

UntilThen said:


> Really stoke that my son gave me a Keychron Q6 which he assemble to a musical theme, including the mat below it.


Nega user +1


----------



## nepherte

UntilThen said:


> Really stoke that my son gave me a Keychron Q6 which he assemble to a musical theme, including the mat below it.


Looks like GMK Maestro keyset? Very nice!


----------



## UntilThen

nepherte said:


> Looks like GMK Maestro keyset? Very nice!



I have absolutely no idea but now that you mention it, it seems so. https://mekibo.com/products/gmk-maestro


----------



## nepherte

UntilThen said:


> I have absolutely no idea but now that you mention it, it seems so. https://mekibo.com/products/gmk-maestro


Plus brass Rama artisans.... that's a helluva present from your son!


----------



## UntilThen

nepherte said:


> Plus brass Rama artisans.... that's a helluva present from your son!



Ok... I got to thank him then. No wonder he said it cost more than his own keyboard. Yeah the enter key, the escape key and the top right key are brass in gold polish. This is the first time I'm using mechanical keyboard and it sounds good.


----------



## AppleheadMay

UntilThen said:


> Ok... I got to thank him then. No wonder he said it cost more than his own keyboard. Yeah the enter key, the escape key and the top right key are brass in gold polish. This is the first time I'm using mechanical keyboard and it sounds good.


Yeah, not only those 3 brass artisans but the whole cap set is pretty pricey.
There’s a good chance he has been planning this for over a year, these caps sets are normally bought via group buys and you have to wait a long time to get them.
This was a gift with a lot of love. Merry Christmas!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

UntilThen said:


> I have absolutely no idea but now that you mention it, it seems so. https://mekibo.com/products/gmk-maestro


Thanks for the link. These guys looks good, they handle import annoyance for EU countries.


----------



## UntilThen (Dec 25, 2022)

AppleheadMay said:


> Yeah, not only those 3 brass artisans but the whole cap set is pretty pricey.
> There’s a good chance he has been planning this for over a year, these caps sets are normally bought via group buys and you have to wait a long time to get them.
> This was a gift with a lot of love. Merry Christmas!



Thank you. It did take a while... started like the beginning of the year. I had forgotten about it until he gave to me on Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas to you too.

Keys are mappable and the lighting can be changed via this app. https://usevia.app/#/


----------



## AppleheadMay

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks for the link. These guys looks good, they handle import annoyance for EU countries.


They had them at Candykeys in Europe also but the base kit is sold out.
There is a new set by the same creator, same colors but different profile: SA Maestro.
Comes in the sculpted high profile SA and in the even profile SA-R3.
Both SA and GMK are high quality keycaps.
SA is in preorder here in Europe: https://mykeyboard.eu/search/?q=sa+Maestro
You can still grab them now but they might soon be sold out.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

AppleheadMay said:


> They had them at Candykeys in Europe also but the base kit is sold out.
> There is a new set by the same creator, same colors but different profile: SA Maestro.
> Comes in the sculpted high profile SA and in the even profile SA-R3.
> Both SA and GMK are high quality keycaps.
> ...


Thank you for the link! You guys are costing me a lot of money 

I didn't know about any of these shops, it's been a long time since I bought any keyboards and at the time I was not in Europe.


----------



## nepherte

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thank you for the link! You guys are costing me a lot of money


Trust me, you ain't seen nothing yet. You thought head-fi was a money pit? 😜


----------



## gimmeheadroom

nepherte said:


> Trust me, you ain't seen nothing yet. You thought head-fi was a money pit? 😜


Oh, I have NOS Model Ms still sealed in the box I bought 20 years ago. 

I have been able to refrain from going into the keyboard blackhole. Most of mine are just decent keyboards for daily use, nothing special.


----------



## UntilThen

nepherte said:


> Trust me, you ain't seen nothing yet. You thought head-fi was a money pit? 😜



It can't cost more than my tubes.


----------



## AppleheadMay

UntilThen said:


> It can't cost more than my tubes.



https://clickclack.io/collections/axe-60/products/axe-60-se-norse-axe-themed-mechanical-keyboard-kit

Glad I took the regular ones: https://clickclack.io/collections/axe-60/products/axe-60-mechanical-keyboard-kit


----------



## gimmeheadroom

AppleheadMay said:


> https://clickclack.io/collections/axe-60/products/axe-60-se-norse-axe-themed-mechanical-keyboard-kit
> 
> Glad I took the regular ones: https://clickclack.io/collections/axe-60/products/axe-60-mechanical-keyboard-kit


Hilarious. But, you probably haven't seen pics of his setup!


----------



## UntilThen

AppleheadMay said:


> https://clickclack.io/collections/axe-60/products/axe-60-se-norse-axe-themed-mechanical-keyboard-kit
> 
> Glad I took the regular ones: https://clickclack.io/collections/axe-60/products/axe-60-mechanical-keyboard-kit



Alright 10 grand for a keyboard is pretty crazy.


----------



## AppleheadMay

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hilarious. But, you probably haven't seen pics of his setup!



Nope. I cheked the amp just now but don’t know it, it’s been a few years since I got something new headphonewise and I didn’t follow what’s new. I just use my setups these days.


----------



## AppleheadMay

UntilThen said:


> Alright 10 grand for a keyboard is pretty crazy.



The price is actually not true, they put it at 10 grand so no one would buy it, it was a raffle and only the winners were allowed to buy it, very limited run.
I think it was more like 2k. The boards were made of full brass, one was coated with gold, the other with chrome.
The ones I got are made of anodized alu with pvd coated brass weights on the side and bottom.


----------



## UntilThen

AppleheadMay said:


> The price is actually not true, they put it at 10 grand so no one would buy it, it was a raffle and only the winners were allowed to buy it, very limited run.
> I think it was more like 2k. The boards were made of full brass, one was coated with gold, the other with chrome.
> The ones I got are made of anodized alu with pvd coated brass weights on the side and bottom.



Oh yeah I read the fine print. It's a raffle groupbuy and it does not come with switches and keycaps. It's a nice looking keyboard.


----------

